# Nerve AM 2010: Haarriss in der Sitztstrebe



## Strider (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
vorhin habe ich bei meinem AM 9.0 diesen Harriss an der rechten Sitztstrebe entdeckt, direkt über der Schweißnaht der Hinterradaufnahme.
Meint ihr das ist nur der Lack oder da geht wirklich das Rohr kaputt?
Wie funktioniert die Reklamation bei Canyon wenn man das Rad abgeholt hat also kein Bikeguard bereit hat.
Kann ich auch nur die Sitztstrebe zu Canyon schicken oder muss das ganze Rad zurück?

Ich frage hier lieber mal bevor ich mit Canyon spreche, von der Kompetenz und Flexibilität der Hotline hat man ja schon durchmischtes gehört!


----------



## schappi (26. Juni 2010)

Das ist 100% ein Riss, das ist ein 100%er Reklamationsgrund und wird von Canyon in der Regel so auch anerkannt. Dafür bekommst du Ersatz, ob du einen Neuen Rahmen oder nur einen neuen Hinterbau bekommst musst du mit Canyon direkt absprechen. Du musst denen aber die Möglichkeit geben, das Teil zu begutachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (26. Juni 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Das ist 100% ein Riss, das ist ein 100%er Reklamationsgrund und wird von Canyon in der Regel so auch anerkannt. Dafür bekommst du Ersatz, ob du einen Neuen Rahmen oder nur einen neuen Hinterbau bekommst musst du mit Canyon direkt absprechen. Du musst denen aber die Möglichkeit geben, das Teil zu begutachten.


 

leider musst du meineswissens das rad direkt einschicken/abgeben.
ruf doch montag mal an, und dann die abteilung für reklamationsabwicklung wählen und dann sagen die dir genaueres.

bist du damit geflogen?
vllt verweigert canyon dann die reklamation weil da sind ja schon kratzer und nicht gerade harmlosche schrammen. harmlos deswegen weil AM rahmen extrem dünnwandig sind -.- dünn wie papier


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juni 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vorhin habe ich bei meinem AM 9.0 diesen Harriss an der rechten Sitztstrebe entdeckt, direkt über der Schweißnaht der Hinterradaufnahme.
> Meint ihr das ist nur der Lack oder da geht wirklich das Rohr kaputt?
> Wie funktioniert die Reklamation bei Canyon wenn man das Rad abgeholt hat also kein Bikeguard bereit hat.
> ...



Du kanst das Rad einschicken oder alternativ eine Strebe geschikct bekommen, das Problem ist bei C. bekannt.


----------



## Cortezsi (27. Juni 2010)

Junior-Race-RCW schrieb:


> bist du damit geflogen?
> vllt verweigert canyon dann die reklamation weil da sind ja schon kratzer und nicht gerade harmlosche schrammen. harmlos deswegen weil AM rahmen extrem dünnwandig sind -.- dünn wie papier



Die Kratzer sind nichts Besonderes.
Das dürfte relativ egal sein - das muß(!) ein MTB-Rahmen abkönnen.


----------



## Der alte Sack (27. Juni 2010)

wenn haare das schon zum reissen bringen dann gute nacht


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (27. Juni 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Die Kratzer sind nichts Besonderes.
> Das dürfte relativ egal sein - das muß(!) ein MTB-Rahmen abkönnen.


 


aber ich kenn die Canyon leute, rehct zickig manchmal, je nachdem mwen man erreicht. teils auch völlig inkompetent!


----------



## T!ll (27. Juni 2010)

er kennt sie alle...


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (27. Juni 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> er kennt sie alle...


 


nicht alle.

einige mitarbeiter, viele aus dem showroom und werkstatt-leiter persönlich!

und die, die in der werkstatt (empfang) vorne sind, ca. 4 leute, einer ist zickig der andere sehr kulant, der andere wieder sehr genau und der letzte sitzt am pc


----------



## Cortezsi (28. Juni 2010)

Junior-Race-RCW schrieb:


> nicht alle.
> 
> einige mitarbeiter, viele aus dem showroom und werkstatt-leiter persönlich!
> 
> und die, die in der werkstatt (empfang) vorne sind, ca. 4 leute, einer ist zickig der andere sehr kulant, der andere wieder sehr genau und der letzte sitzt am pc



Naja, aber bei dem eindeutigen Fall darf es keinerlei Diskussionen von Canyon geben.


----------



## Strider (28. Juni 2010)

Wir werden sehen was rauskommt, ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrosenb. canyon (28. Juni 2010)

Junior-Race-RCW schrieb:


> nicht alle.
> 
> einige mitarbeiter, viele aus dem showroom und werkstatt-leiter persönlich!
> 
> und die, die in der werkstatt (empfang) vorne sind, ca. 4 leute, einer ist zickig der andere sehr kulant, der andere wieder sehr genau und der letzte sitzt am pc



Wir kennen uns persönlich??

Dann sollte Junior-Race-RCW aber auch wissen das 2 Herren und ein Dame an der Serviceannahme arbeiten. Und die "Ca. 4 Leute" hier öffentlich so zu bewerten - finde ich nicht gut.
Aber da wir uns ja persönlich kennen, kann er mich ja gerne mal ansprechen.


Aber der Beitrag beweist mal wieder schön, dass man nicht alles glauben kann, was manche hier im Forum so alles behaupten...


Grüße aus Koblenz

Michael - Teamleiter Servicewerkstatt


----------



## duD3 (28. Juni 2010)

ich dacht mir auch schon gleich was issen das fürn vogel


----------



## T!ll (28. Juni 2010)

Da gibts ein passendes Zitat:



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Im Forum gibt es so viele dummschwafelnde Torfköpfe...


----------



## decline (28. Juni 2010)

made my day...haha


----------



## Oshiki (28. Juni 2010)

Er kennt die Leiter aus der Werkstatt. Das kann ja sein


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Juni 2010)

an der gleichen stelle ist das cube stereo eines bekannten auch gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (28. Juni 2010)

mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> Wir kennen uns persönlich??
> 
> Dann sollte Junior-Race-RCW aber auch wissen das 2 Herren und ein Dame an der Serviceannahme arbeiten. Und die "Ca. 4 Leute" hier öffentlich so zu bewerten - finde ich nicht gut.
> Aber da wir uns ja persönlich kennen, kann er mich ja gerne mal ansprechen.
> ...



Mit 16 ist man bzw. junior halt so... 

Das die zwei Herren (einen davon gibts ja hier zu sehen: http://granfondo.blog.canyon.com/?p=1505 ) und die Dame einen super Job machen kann ich nur bestätigen. Einfach echt angenehm und kein blödes blabla.  Wer etwas anderes behauptet war offenbar noch nie in der Werkstattannahme in Koblenz.

Gruß


----------



## Strider (29. Juni 2010)

Es lohnt sich durchaus ein bisschen freudlich! beharrlich zu bleiben. Zunächst hieß es weder ein Werkstatttermin zum Vorbeikommen noch der Versand der einzelnen Strebe sein möglich. Nach intensivem bitten hieß es sie schauen ob sie mir einen Werkstatttermin machen können und heute bekomme ich den Anruf, dass ich die Sitztstrebe zugeschickt bekomme (Vielen Dank Herr Rosenberg!)
Also wenn man vernünftig mit den Leuten redet funktionieren wohl durchaus auch individuelle Lösungen!


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (29. Juni 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich durchaus ein bisschen freudlich! beharrlich zu bleiben. Zunächst hieß es weder ein Werkstatttermin zum Vorbeikommen noch der Versand der einzelnen Strebe sein möglich. Nach intensivem bitten hieß es sie schauen ob sie mir einen Werkstatttermin machen können und heute bekomme ich den Anruf, dass ich die Sitztstrebe zugeschickt bekomme (Vielen Dank Herr Rosenberg!)
> Also wenn man vernünftig mit den Leuten redet funktionieren wohl durchaus auch individuelle Lösungen!


 


dann werde ich mir in zukunft genau überlegen, was ich hier ins forum schreibe, um keine der beteiligtens parteien in irgendeiner weise zu schädigen


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Juni 2010)

zumal ja bis auf ganz wenige keiner in koblenz was dafür kann das die rahmen brechen, reissen und die lager ausschlagen.


----------



## Strider (1. Juli 2010)

So, Montag bei Canyon reklamiert, heute die neu Sitzstrebe da. Schneller geht kaum! Ich kann mich über den Service also wirklich nicht beklagen!


----------



## Cortezsi (1. Juli 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> So, Montag bei Canyon reklamiert, heute die neu Sitzstrebe da. Schneller geht kaum! Ich kann mich über den Service also wirklich nicht beklagen!



Holla, Canyon scheint ja wirklich ernst zu machen mit der Serviceverbesserung - Top!


----------



## .t1mo (1. Juli 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Holla, Canyon scheint ja wirklich ernst zu machen mit der Serviceverbesserung - Top!



Ist denke ich auch im Interesse aller.


----------



## WhiteBandit (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Der Riss an dieser Stelle ist nach Aussage von Canyon ein bekanntes Problem. Den ersten Riss an dieser Stelle hatte ich vor ca. 3 - 4 Monaten. Der Austausch lief ohne Probleme hat leider nur lange gedauert. Der zweit Riss ist jetzt bei mir neu. Das bedeutet zwei Risse in weniger als 10 Monate. Da ich mein Bike bei Canyon im Septemper '09 dort gekauft habe. 
Ich bin mal gespannt ob der Austausch wieder so ohne Problem verläuft. 
Eins muss ich noch dazu sagen. Ich fahre nur CC und mal einen Trail. Das sollte meinem XC eigentlich nichts ausamachen. Bin mal gespannt. Vielleicht meldet sich auch mal einer von Canyon bei mir. Würde mich über ein gespräch freuen. 

@Junior-Race-RCW
Deine Zitate sind hier nicht wirlich angebracht und wenn man Probleme mit leuten hat, sollte man das persönlich klären (besonders wenn man die Leute Persönlich kennt) und nicht in einem Forum, das macht das Forum unglaubwürdig und alles andere unglaubwürde.


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Juli 2010)

sind die getauschten streben nicht irgendwie verbessert worden?


----------



## shocked (5. Juli 2010)

mal ne frage 

ich fahre seit neustem auch ein AM und lese natürlich skeptisch mit. hat bereits wer diesen bruch an drei verschiedenen streben gehabt und daher erfahrung wie kulant canyon bei einer wandlung ist?

ich glaube von frühers mal irgendwas noch im kopf zu haben, dass bei dreimaligem austausch und weiterem auftreten des fehlers man die ware innerhalb der garnatie komplett zurück geben kann und dann sein geld erstattet bekommt (halbwissen meinerseits )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flx_ch (8. Juli 2010)

hab am wochenende einen Haarriss an der gleichen stelle festgestellt, jedoch am XC. erst hab ich 2 tage nix von canyon gehört, wieder angerufen .. wurde meine email ganz freundlich rausgesucht und bearbeitet .. da hiess es zuschicken der strebe (wie bei Strider) geht gar nicht und ich muss es einschicken. denn der ganze rahmen wird ausgetauscht. oke, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. bin gespannt.

oke .. hab versucht canyon zu schildern dass ich das bike demnächst viel brauch und veloferien geplant sind. semester läuft nur noch eine woche und dann viiiel freizeit. leider lief es für mich nicht so glücklich wie für "Strider". 

merkwürdig ist dass dem einen die strebe zugeschickt wird und andere eine woche später einen komplett neuen rahmen bekommen sollen. mehrmals höflich nachgefragt hab bzgl strebe.


----------



## hogi (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich hänge mich hier an. Mein Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 aus 2010 ist nach wenigen Monaten an der erwähnten Stelle gerissen. Ich hab es heute bemerkt und gleich telefonisch und per Mail reklamiert, weil ich nächsten Freitag zur Transalp starten will.

Letztes Jahr bin ich ein Canyon Nerve XC 2009 gefahren. Da hatte ich das gleiche Problem. Allerdings wurde mir das Rad gestohlen, bevor ich den Schaden reklamieren konnte.

Also Nerve Fahrer checkt eure Rahmen. Von der hinteren Nabe ist auf der Seite der Ritzel eine dünne Strebe an die Sitzstrebe (Strebe vom Sattel zur Nabe) geschweißt. Genau wo die Schweißnaht Richtung Sattel endet, ist diese Schwachstelle. Der Riss verläuft nicht entlang der Naht sondern tangiert diese beim Ansatz Richtung Sattel.


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Meine Sitzstrebe wurde gestern getauscht. Ich hoffe nur, dass es jetzt das letze mal war, wobei besonders optimistisch bin ich dabei nicht.


----------



## hogi (13. Juli 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Meine Sitzstrebe wurde gestern getauscht. Ich hoffe nur, dass es jetzt das letze mal war, wobei besonders optimistisch bin ich dabei nicht.


 
Könntest du uns Details nennen. Hast du das Rad selbst hingebracht, versendet oder sogar selbst getauscht? 

Dein letzter Post zum Thema war am 4. Juli. D. h. Erledigung der Reklamation innerhalb von 9 Tagen. Das habe ich mir schon schlimmer ausgemalt...

Hast du dich schon erkundigt nach wievielen Reklamationen des gleichen Defekts du einen Anspruch auf eine andere Rahmenkonstruktion hast oder musst du das Spielchen nun dauerhaft spielen?


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. Juli 2010)

Also nachdem ich den Riss bemerkt habe, habe ich mir dort einen Werkstatt Termin geben lassen Wartezeit ca. 3 Wochen aber ich konnte wenigstens weiter fahren. Das Rad selber habe ich  morgens um 09:00 Uhr hin gebracht und dann Abends um 17:15 wieder abgeholt. .Sind ja "nur" 100 KM von mir zu Hause aus. Hat mich schon geärgert die hin und her fahrerei. Aber okay. Jetzt habe ich eine neue Sitzstrebe mit einem neuen Schaltzug und frisch eingestellten Gängen  . Nur sieht die neue genau so aus wie die alte natürlich nur neu.
Zu deiner Frage ob wir alleine sind.

Zitat:" Das kommt nicht so oft vor bzw. nie und schon garnicht zwei mal"  Schade das ich zweimal bin, und die befürchtung habe, dass es in spätestens drei Monaten wieder mal Zeit ist. Ich will den Teufel aber nicht an die Wand malen und hoffe das es das jetzt war. Wobei ich auch schon gehört habe, dass die Nerve Serie 2010 das gleich Problem wohl auch hat.


----------



## Strider (13. Juli 2010)

Weiterfahren finde ich schon mutig. Ich hätte da doch ein mulmiges gefühl gehabt! Hat Canyon explizit gesagt, dass du weiterfahren darfst?


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. Juli 2010)

Ich habe die nicht gefragt. Aber da ich mich in der Vorbereitung auf der 24h Rennen am Nürburgring bin habe ich auch nicht umbedingt so die Wahl oder


----------



## hogi (13. Juli 2010)

Die Ursache ist m.E. die Konstruktion. Wie schon erwähnt, bei mir ist das Problem bei einem Nerve XC in 2009 und bei einem Nerve AM 2010 (nach 3 Monaten) aufgetreten. Die Rahmenkonstruktion wurde nicht verändert.

Das Problem dürften die 24-h-Rennen sein. Ich bin damit in Lofer (4er-Team) am Start gewesen. ;-)


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. Juli 2010)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Was da noch kommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (13. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte das Problem bei meinem Nerve ES auch schon 2 Mal. Einmal ist er komplett gebrochen mit einem lauten Knall (2006er Nerve). Das andere mal war ein deutlicher Riss an gleicher Stelle bei einem 2007er Rahmen sichtbar.


----------



## shocked (13. Juli 2010)

könnte mal bitte wer an einem grösseren bzw besser zu erkennenden bild die anfällige stelle markieren?

kann mit den beschreibungen, bzw dem mit im ersten posting nicht sooo viel anfangen und will schon gern wissen wo genau ich drauf achten muss. nicht dass es unter dem kettenstrebenschutz ist und ichs nie sehen werde, solangs nicht komplett abfällt 


vielen dank im vorraus!


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juli 2010)

Sitzstrebe rechts direkt oberhalb vom Ausfallenden-Gusset.

Sieht man bei lackiert halt besser, Mitradler hats am anodiserten Rahmen auch erst gemerkt als er ganz durch war.


----------



## hogi (13. Juli 2010)

shocked schrieb:


> könnte mal bitte wer an einem grösseren bzw besser zu erkennenden bild die anfällige stelle markieren?


Ich hoffe, die Bilder sind aussagekräftig. Das sind Bilder von meinem Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 Modell 2010. Mein Nerve XC aus 2009 hatte letztes Jahr den gleichen Schaden.

Canyon hat mir einen Rückruf für gestern versprochen. Der ist natürlich nicht erfolgt, daher habe ich mich heute wieder gemeldet. Fahren darf ich mit dem Bike nicht mehr, die Hinterradschwinge senden sie mir auch nicht express zu. Ich muss das Bike jetzt einschicken.
Am Freitag starte ich zur Transalp. Muss mir nun ein Leihbike organisieren, momentan sträubt sich canyon noch gegen die Übernahme der Kosten für das Leihbike, aber da wird ihnen wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben. Wenn ich die Transalp absage, wäre der Schaden noch viel größer. Canyon hat mir wieder einen Rückruf zur Klärung versprochen


----------



## shocked (14. Juli 2010)

wunderbar, damit kann ich was anfangen 

irgendwie graut es mir nicht von dem riss selber, sonder von der abwicklung mit canyon. mächtige horrorgeschichten in sachen Entgegenkommen. ich mein, immerhin fahren wir räder in einer preisklasse, für die einige ein monat lang arbeiten müssen


----------



## nadgrajin (14. Juli 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren nach welchen Belastungen der Haariss auftauchte, viele Wurzeln oder vielleicht kleine Sprünge und Drops?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cool Breeze (14. Juli 2010)

Mir graut es vor allem davor, dass mir der Rahmen mal bei hohem Tempo wegbricht...

Wenn jedes Nerve davon betroffen wäre hätte man aber wohl schon mehr von dem Problem gehört?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne hier 4 Nerve09/10-Fahrer, davon ist bei zweien nichts (trotz Biekpark), und bei zweien gebrochen (bei einem jetzt schon das zweite Mal). Keiner von denen ist hier im Forum.

Also 50/50...das wäre für C. schon ne echte Katastrophe.


----------



## hogi (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich war mit meinen Rädern nie im Bikepark - da wären sie mir viel zu schade. Natürlich fahre ich auch anspruchsvolle downhills und zum Spaß auch Marathons - aber keine Jumps. Ich fahre praktisch immer mit 120 mm Federweg und nütze den nie aus. 

Ich glaube, dass es ein generelles Problem der Konstruktion ist, da die Bruchstelle genau entlang der Schweißnaht auftritt. Energie wird über die angeschweißte Strebe abgeleitet und an der Schweißnaht kommt es zur Überlastung. Für die Überlastung ist außer der Belastung durch den Untergrund wohl auch das Gewicht des Fahrers ausschlaggebend. Das Dämpfersetup wird auch eine kleine Rolle spielen.

Hoffentlich verletzt sich niemand ernsthaft bei einem Rahmenbruch.


----------



## Theron (14. Juli 2010)

shocked schrieb:


> irgendwie graut es mir nicht von dem riss selber, sonder von der abwicklung mit canyon. mächtige horrorgeschichten in sachen Entgegenkommen. ich mein, immerhin fahren wir räder in einer preisklasse, für die einige ein monat lang arbeiten müssen



    Das sprichst du mir aus der Bikeseele!

  Bin ich froh das der Rahmen noch in Ordnung ist!

  Ich habe jetzt eine Woche das Bike, eine! Angefangen von dem Matchmacker Adapter der gebrochen beim auspacken zum Vorschein kam, (Niels hat hier schnell geholfen) weiter mit der hinteren Bremsscheibe, die eine "Pulsierende" ist (habe ich selber bezahlt) - bis zum RP23 Dämpfer - welcher auch bei mir Versifft nach einigen km und dementsprechend fehlerhaft ist. Werde jetzt im Urlaub mir überlegen, ob ich jetzt drei Wochen das Bike einfahre und Spaß habe, oder den Dämpfer einschicke - um dann mein Urlaub ohne neues Bike "genießen" zu können.

  Jeden Tag kommt was neues am Bike dazu, Kleinigkeiten die große Auswirkungen haben. 

  Also langsam fange ich an...


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (14. Juli 2010)

hogi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die Bilder sind aussagekräftig. Das sind Bilder von meinem Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 Modell 2010. Mein Nerve XC aus 2009 hatte letztes Jahr den gleichen Schaden.
> 
> Canyon hat mir einen Rückruf für gestern versprochen. Der ist natürlich nicht erfolgt, daher habe ich mich heute wieder gemeldet. Fahren darf ich mit dem Bike nicht mehr, die Hinterradschwinge senden sie mir auch nicht express zu. Ich muss das Bike jetzt einschicken.
> Am Freitag starte ich zur Transalp. Muss mir nun ein Leihbike organisieren, momentan sträubt sich canyon noch gegen die Übernahme der Kosten für das Leihbike, aber da wird ihnen wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben. Wenn ich die Transalp absage, wäre der Schaden noch viel größer. Canyon hat mir wieder einen Rückruf zur Klärung versprochen




Das wäre sehr schade für Dich ohne das eigene Bike. Ist das deine erste Transalp? 

Da muss doch Canyon in der Entwicklung was unternehmen. Vielleicht reicht ja schon einfach da, das Blech bisschen dicker zu konstruieren, so viel Gramm kann das nun auch wieder nicht ausmachen.

Ein Kumpel fährt das XC von 2009. Stand über dem Rad, Handy aus der Hand gefallen und eine kleine gleichmäßige Beule im Oberrohr!! Ärgerlich


----------



## hogi (14. Juli 2010)

> Ist das deine erste Transalp?


Nein, ist nicht meine erste Transalp. Hoffe, Canyon wird mir das Leihbike zahlen.


> Handy aus der Hand gefallen und eine kleine gleichmäßige Beule im Oberrohr


War bei meinem XC 2009 genau gleich - fast wie eine Aludose. Canyon ist aber TOP beim STW-Wert (Verhältnis Steifigkeit/Gewicht). Die Widerstandsfähigkeit des Rahmens kann dabei keine Rolle spielen. Für das Geld etwas wenig Stabilität. Mein AM 2010 ist zum Glück noch unverbeult.


----------



## pedale3 (15. Juli 2010)

Für die Statistik...

Habs AM die zweite Saison und keine Mallessen mit dem Rahmen. Die Sitzstreben hab ich letztens noch kontrolliert. Und das AM hat am Lago und in den Alpen schon den ein oder anderen heftigen Trail wegstecken müssen. Mehrere Stürtze inklusive.

Vielleicht ists bei den Sitzstreben wie mit den Schaltaugen: Einige brechen bei Drops von der Bordsteinkante, andere halten ewig.


----------



## hogi (27. Juli 2010)

Ebenfalls für die Statistik und Zusatzinfos:

Im Rahmen der Gewährleistung ist der Verkäufer nicht verpflichtet Mangelfolgeschäden zu ersetzen. D. h. wenn jemand eine Transalp gebucht hat und kurzfristig durch den Rahmenriss nicht antreten kann, ist es nicht möglich die Kosten für die Transalp oder für das notwendige Leihrad dem Verkäufer weiterzuverrechnen. (Es sei denn, man könnte dem Verkäufer grobes Verschulden nachweisen)

Ich bin daher mit dem Riss - die Bilder habe ich weiter oben veröffentlicht - die Transalp gefahren. Wir sind dabei etwa 20.000 hm downhill gefahren. Dabei waren ruppige Abfahrten z. B. vom Tuxerjoch oder auch der downhill der Civetta Superbike. Der Rahmen hat gut gehalten.

Rückrufe bzw. das Zusenden des Rückholscheins haben noch nicht geklappt, da musste ich heute erneut reklamieren. Eine prompte Erledigung wurde mir aber wieder zugesagt.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (27. Juli 2010)

Wie ist denn das, wird Canyon 2011 eine neue Rahmenserie bei allen Bikes(wie ab 2008) rausbringen?

Ich hab vor Monaten halbherzig was mit geänderten Komponenten bei Shimano, SRAM.. (Tretlagergehäuse-Maß müsse angepasst werden..?) gelesen.

Denke über ein Fully nach. Aber so machts ja auch kein' Spaß. Vielleicht mit neuen Rahmen..?


----------



## Sharky172 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

hatte auch im juni ein problem mit der Sitzstrebe am AM7.0 2009 mit 1000km, gleich 2 risse vorhanden!

Ich musste das AM7.0 einschicken, weil die hotline mir nicht helfen wollte oder konnte ...
Da ich das bike mit in den urlaub nehmen wollte, den schaden am mittwoch abend entdeckte und das bike am darauffolgenden dienstag fahrfertig benötigte, hatte ich 2 gespräche mit der hotline.

1tes: unfreundlicher gesprächspartener, der mir gar nicht helfen wollte ... nach ca. 5min beendete ich das gespräch.

2tes: netter zuvorkommender gesprächspartner, der mir aber auch nicht wirklich helfen konnte.

meine vorschläge:

ich komme nach koblenz (ca.300km einfach) und das bike wird am fr. oder sa. repariert
antwort: geht nicht (werkstatt voll)
ok verständlich

sitzstrebe als ersatzteil?
antwort: ja, auf lager, kosten 99

sitzstrebe schicken lassen und bis spätesdens mo. bei mir
antwort: kann mir keine garantie geben, das am mo. geliefert
muss ich nicht verstehen

sitzstrebe in koblenz abholen (immer noch 300km einfach)
antwort: bis samstag ist die streb nicht in koblenz (da lager ausserhalb)
muss und will ich nicht verstehen

da frage ich mich schon was ich als kunde noch tun soll um an ein ganzes bike zu kommen!!

am ende des gesprächs, wollte ich auch nicht mehr und ließ mir ein retoureschein zuschicken ... dieser kam am dienstag an!!

respekt von donnerstag bis dienstag für einen brief!
zum glück habe ich mir die strebe nicht zuschicken lassen!

nach ca. 3 Wochen hatte ich mein bike zurück, die strebe wurde ausgetauscht.

und hier mal die bilder meiner schäden an der sitzstrebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (27. Juli 2010)

Mein Beileid . Bei mir war auch nur Theater...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (28. Juli 2010)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das, wird Canyon 2011 eine neue Rahmenserie bei allen Bikes(wie ab 2008) rausbringen?
> 
> Ich hab vor Monaten halbherzig was mit geänderten Komponenten bei Shimano, SRAM.. (Tretlagergehäuse-Maß müsse angepasst werden..?) gelesen.



Nichts genaues weiß man nicht?


----------



## pedale3 (4. August 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Für die Statistik...
> 
> Habs AM die zweite Saison und keine Mallessen mit dem Rahmen. Die Sitzstreben hab ich letztens noch kontrolliert. Und das AM hat am Lago und in den Alpen schon den ein oder anderen heftigen Trail wegstecken müssen. Mehrere Stürtze inklusive.
> 
> Vielleicht ists bei den Sitzstreben wie mit den Schaltaugen: Einige brechen bei Drops von der Bordsteinkante, andere halten ewig.



Haha, Super, endlich kann ich mitreden 
Wie bei Sharky ist bei meinem AM das Auge oben am Übergang zur DämperWippe gerissen. Sieht quasi genauso aus, nur auf der linken Seite.

Ich werds noch ne Weile ignorieren und nach der nächsten Alpentour reklamieren.


----------



## cassiel (4. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen von einem Noob!

Ich bin ein Wiedereinsteiger ins Biken und fahre im Moment mit einem uralten custom made Hardtail rum. Nach 2000 km wollte ich mir jetzt ein Fully zulegen und das Nerve AM 8 war eigentlich meine Präferenz.

Eure Community hat mir im positiven geholfen dies zu ändern.

1. Nerve AM Design Issues

Die zahlreichen Berichte von Problemen mit belasteten Teilen der Nerve Serie deuten auf Design Issues hin. Canyon schreibt dass sie FEM (Finite Elemente Methode) zum Design einsetzen, und die Bikes erreichen hohe Steifigkeit/Masse Quotienten. Dies deutet für mich darauf hin, dass man bei den Rahmen eventuell an die Grenzen gegangen ist und wenig Spielraum für kleine Material oder Verarbeitungsfehler im Design ist.

2. Verhalten Canyon Service

Es hat mich sehr überrascht wie und worauf hier im Forum von Canyon reagiert wurde. Angesichts der zahlreichen Berichte über Rahmenprobleme hätte ich eine fachliche Stellungnahme hierzu erwartet. Stattdessen wurde sehr direkt und ohne Bezug auf das eigentliche Topic des Threads auf einen persönlichen Angriff reagiert. Mich wundert sehr, dass für einen Hersteller die öffentliche Klärung eines solchen Sachverhaltes schwerer wiegt als auf die offensichtlich zahlreichen Probleme mit so essentiellen Dingen wie Rahmen- und Service-Qualität einzugehen.

Interessant erscheint mir auch, dass es sich offensichtlich um bekannte Probleme handelt, die in folgenden Modelljahren nicht behoben wurden.

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass so der Eindruck entsteht, dass Versender lediglich auf Abverkaufen optimieren.

Danke nochmal Euch Allen und diesem Forum!

Grüsse,

cassiel


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. August 2010)

Hi und guten Morgen!

Ganz kurzes Stop. Auch wenn ich kleine Problem mit meiner Sitzstrebe hatte, würde ich mein Bike nicht missen ich finde es großartig und tut genau das was es soll. Eins noch. Wenn ich mir wieder einmal ein neues Bike kaufen würde, denke ich wird es wieder ein Canyon werden. Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich auch relativ nah (100km) bei Ihnen wohne, aber die Räder finde ich klasse.
In einem Punkt stimme ich Dir zu, ich hätte eigentlich auch eine Stellungnahme erwartet, schade dass hier nichts zu den Problemen an der Sitzstrebe gesagt wurde, aber okay.


----------



## mirobiker (5. August 2010)

cassiel schrieb:


> 2. Verhalten Canyon Service
> 
> Es hat mich sehr überrascht wie und worauf hier im Forum von Canyon reagiert wurde. Angesichts der zahlreichen Berichte über Rahmenprobleme hätte ich eine fachliche Stellungnahme hierzu erwartet. Stattdessen wurde sehr direkt und ohne Bezug auf das eigentliche Topic des Threads auf einen persönlichen Angriff reagiert. Mich wundert sehr, dass für einen Hersteller die öffentliche Klärung eines solchen Sachverhaltes schwerer wiegt als auf die offensichtlich zahlreichen Probleme mit so essentiellen Dingen wie Rahmen- und Service-Qualität einzugehen.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich solche Rückschlüsse lese, möchte ich mal was zu bedenken geben:

- Wieviele Räder bringt CANYON in Umlauf? 20000 im Jahr? Oder weiß jemand genaueres? Wieviel haben hiervon Brüche? Sind es nicht auffällig häufig immmer wieder die selben User hier im Forum die sehr dramatische Vorfälle erleben?

- Es kann immer wieder der Eindruck entstehen, dass Canyon der letzte LAden sei, welcher nur Mist baut - warum gibt es die überhaupt noch?

- Wie schaut es bei anderen Herstellern aus? Viele stellen sich ja noch nicht einmal der öffentlichen Meinung - ist hier alles toll oder werden Dinge einfach nicht veröffentlicht?

- Gerade die öffentlcihe Klärung kann einen riesen Druck auf einen Hersteller aufbauen - zumal der Mitleser nie genau weis, was nun die Wahrheit ist. Ich denke, diese leigt wie so oft in der Mitte. Wer einen Schaden hat dramatisiert gerne, ein Hersteller spricht gerne von "bedauerlichen Einzelfällen" - so ist es bei den Autoherstellern, da kenn ich mich ganz gut aus 

- Viele nutzen mitlerweile gerne den öffentlichen Druck um Ihre Interessen durchzudrücken - ab berechtigt oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt (auch das ist nicht nur bei Canyon so)

Über solche Dinge sollte man auch mal nachdenken, bevor man Mitarbeiter, Firmen, Hersteller an den Pranger stellt.

Alle von uns die in einem Job mit Kundenkontakt oder Reklamationsbearbeitung beschäftigt sind, werden solche oder so ähnlicher Erfahrungen gemacht haben - arbeitet Ihr deswegen schlecht oder ist euer Arbeitgeber/Firma schlecht...?

Nur mal so zum Nachdenken


----------



## Cortezsi (5. August 2010)

mirobiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Rückschlüsse lese, möchte ich mal was zu bedenken geben:
> 
> - Wieviele Räder bringt CANYON in Umlauf? 20000 im Jahr? Oder weiß jemand genaueres? Wieviel haben hiervon Brüche? Sind es nicht auffällig häufig immmer wieder die selben User hier im Forum die sehr dramatische Vorfälle erleben?
> 
> ...



Naja, wenn es sowenig bedauerliche einzelfälle sind, dann dürfte es doch für Canyon ein leichtes sein, diese auch kulant zu behandeln.
Und diese Kulanz auch publik zu machen, ist nur zu dessen Nutzen.


----------



## cassiel (5. August 2010)

Hi mirobiker,

danke für die Antwort!

Ich kann nichts zu der Authenzität der user sagen die hier über Probleme berichten, aber die Vorfälle sind ja teilweise mit Fotos belegt, und vom Hersteller wurden sie auch nicht bestritten. Ein Anhaltspunkt für die Situation im Allgemeinen währe sicherlich die Wartezeit für einen Werkstattermin.

Frage ist auch wieviele die Probleme haben hier nicht posten, "Dunkelziffer.

Angenommen ein Hersteller ist "Schrott", warum gibts den noch? Nunja, viele schauen nur auf den Preis, Gewicht und Austattung - wie ich auch muss ich zugeben.

Zu dem Veröffentlichen... Ich habe via Google geschaut welche Bikes mit Problemen in Verbindung gebracht werden. Das sind die Posts der Besitzer nicht des Herstellers, insofern ist die Kommunikation der Probleme eine Communitysache keine Herstelleroffenheit.

Zum Druck auf den Hersteller, dafür gibts ja die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, und genau das habe ich ja angesprochen, dass genau zu der Frage die einen Neukäufer beschäftigt, Service, mögliche Mängel und Design-Issues, keine Aussage kam. Eine klare Stellungnahme dazu und ein klares Commitment zu einem einwandfreien Service hätte mich überzeugt.

Man hätte einfach so reagieren können:

"Wir sind von unseren Bikes überzeugt und sehen hier lediglich Einzelprobleme. Falls dennoch innerhalb von 24 Monaten  nach Neukauf eines Bikes Probleme mit Haarrissen auftauchen, beheben wir den Schaden innerhalb von 5 Werktagen nach Eingang des Bikes in unserer Werkstatt."

Sowas ist ohne Weiteres machbar wenn es wirklich nur Einzelfälle sind!

Wie sieht es bei anderen Herstellern aus?  Offensichtlich nicht besser. Es scheint mir, nach Recherche, ein grundlegendes Problem der Versender zu sein, und scheinbar sind auch viele vor Ort Händler nicht besser. Ich bin leider zu wesentlich mehr Problemberichten zu diesem Bike gestossen als zu Anderen. Das kann viele Gründe haben, es ist ja das Verhalten der Kunden das bestimmt ob Probleme online auftauchen.

Aber dass man solche Mängel offenlegt oder das Verhalten des Herstellers kritisch hinterfragt, darüber brauche ich nicht nachzudenken, das ist legitim und im Interesse aller Marktteilnehmer.

Und das sollte auch kein Problem sein wenn ein Hersteller professionell auf die Community und Probleme reagiert. Wenn es sich nur um Stimmungsmache handelt lässt sich sowas leicht aus der Welt schaffen und Vertrauen aufbauen oder Service oder Qualität können verbessert werden. Das gehört zum täglichen Geschäft!

Und nochwas zu Bedenken. Ein Bike ist ein Fahrzeug, und Rahmenschäden können üble Folgen haben!


----------



## cassiel (5. August 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hi und guten Morgen!
> 
> Ganz kurzes Stop. Auch wenn ich kleine Problem mit meiner Sitzstrebe hatte, würde ich mein Bike nicht missen ich finde es großartig und tut genau das was es soll. Eins noch. Wenn ich mir wieder einmal ein neues Bike kaufen würde, denke ich wird es wieder ein Canyon werden. Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich auch relativ nah (100km) bei Ihnen wohne, aber die Räder finde ich klasse.
> In einem Punkt stimme ich Dir zu, ich hätte eigentlich auch eine Stellungnahme erwartet, schade dass hier nichts zu den Problemen an der Sitzstrebe gesagt wurde, aber okay.


 
Danke das ist ne klare Ansage  Ausser dem Problem mit der Strebe bist Du also sonst voll zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (5. August 2010)

mirobiker schrieb:


> - Wie schaut es bei anderen Herstellern aus? Viele stellen sich ja noch nicht einmal der öffentlichen Meinung - ist hier alles toll oder werden Dinge einfach nicht veröffentlicht?



es geht eigentlich nicht um die rahmen die alle mal brechen können sondern wie der hersteller auf reklamationen reagiert. und da der laden so gross ist wird das halt sehr unterschiedlich gehandhabt. 
die erfahrung hat gezeigt das die leute die in der öffentlichkeit stehn ihre bikes einfach schneller wiederbekommen.

ich kann dir sagen wie es bei den rädern die ich fahre funktioniert. die bilder von gebrochenen rahmen verschwinden im netz. die hersteller wollen ein image von unzerstörbarkeit aufbauen. 
für den kunden ist das ideal. man hat sofort einen rückruf oder eine mail im postfach wo der austausch in die wege geleitet wird falls wirklich mal was sein sollte. und zwar ohne rückfragen und ohne bringschuld des fahrers. was ja relativ einfach ist wenn man sich beim kauf schon alles freigeben lässt.
und was eigentlich noch besser ist: man erhält nicht nochmal das gleiche teil das nicht funktioniert hat und bangt nach dem ablauf der garantie sondern auch mal ein verbessertes.

bei canyon ist der nachteil einfach die ganzen klauseln. aber auch wenn man nicht stürzt, nicht springt scheint das nerve nicht unbedingt zu halten. 
erfahrungsgemäss reissen streben auch gerne durch den kettenzug oder rückwärtiges bremsmoment. das sind belastungen die von den entwicklern eher vernachlässigt werden und die man als fahrer nie vermeiden kann. und zwar niemals nie. 
und dann stehst da in der hauptsaison, schreibst einen beitrag und musst dich für deine kleine hüpfern in deiner fotogalerie rechtfertigen.


----------



## hogi (5. August 2010)

Im Sinne der canyon-Fahrer mit gerissener Sitzstrebe, sollte dieser Thread meiner Meinung nach nicht mit Äußerungen zum canyon-Service gespeist werden. Darunter leidet die Lesbarkeit. Dazu gibt es genug Postings in diesem Forum bzw. können noch viele geöffnet werden.


----------



## mirobiker (5. August 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ...
> die erfahrung hat gezeigt das die leute die in der öffentlichkeit stehn ihre bikes einfach schneller wiederbekommen.



Na prima und alle die die kein Bock habe an die öffentlcihkeit zu gehen wandern nach hiten... auch nicht gerade Ideal (von Canyon) und auch ein wenig egoistisch von den Leuten die so etwas machen (nicht ganz so persönlich nehmen, ich bin auch kein Heiliger)
Hier sollte ein Hersteller das Standing haben und konsequent der Reihe nach vorgehen - macht aber niemand, das ist mir schon klar.
Bilder von Schäden verschwinden zu lassen und sich die Verschwiegenheit von Kunden zu erkaufen finde ich auch kritisch, wenn ich mir deinen Fuhrpark anschaue, sind das schon hochpreisige Räder - woher wohl der Preis kommt, ich denk mal die Parts kaufen die zu annähernd ähnlichen Konditionen, ein Rahmen kostet auch vergleichbar viel in der Herstellung. Drängt sich da nicht der Verdacht auf, dass man sschon beim Kauf die Kosten für eine schnelle und soooo Kulante Schadensabwicklung mitzahlt? Nur Dumm, wenn man das Glück hat und es nie Schäden gibt - zuviel gezahlt...

Ist aber müsig darüber zu reden, so ist das nun mal. Und das nicht nur in der Bike Branche.


----------



## shocked (5. August 2010)

mirobiker schrieb:


> Drängt sich da nicht der Verdacht auf, dass man sschon beim Kauf die Kosten für eine schnelle und soooo Kulante Schadensabwicklung mitzahlt?



naja, canyon rechtfertigt den geringeren preis mit direktvertrieb. ich hab in keiner anzeige gelesen "kauft euer rad bei uns, wir sind billiger weil wir uns nach dem verkauf einen dreck um euch kümmern"

ich glaub ich hab es hier schonmal geschrieben: die bikes sind trotzdem nicht billig oder ein schnäppchen! 

billig sind 150 euro kaufmarkträder und selbst da laufen die kunden am infopoint ein, wenn bei der ersten "ausfahrt" irgendwas den geist aufgibt.

und wenn ich in da irgendwas zu sagen hätte in der firma würde ich einfach eine sitzstrebe nehmen, die zu den ach so wenig betroffenen kunden schicken und mir dann in den foren meine lobes-themen durchlesen ala ->

"super schnelle abwicklung, ersatz sitzstrebe nach drei tagen da. hab ich sofort verbaut und die alte gleich zurückgeschickt. und danke für den längst fälligen canyon-aufkleber"

die sitzstrebe kost ja solo nur 100 euro. und wenn ich da jetzt ca zehn so dinger rausschick sollte es für eine firma, von der ich bei der tour de france im tv oder hier im forum mit werbebanner fast erschlagen werde, auch nicht das finanzielle aus bedeuten

so long!


----------



## pedale3 (5. August 2010)

Eben. Die Sitzstrebe für 100 Ocken ist ein Schnäppchen!


----------



## hogi (5. August 2010)

Die Krönung ist dann, wenn du dir die Sitzstrebe eigenverschuldet zerbeulst (ohne Riss), verweigern sie den kostenpflichtigen Austausch. Du musst dir einen ganzen Rahmen nachkaufen. Das habe ich auch schon am eigenen Leib erfahren.

Aber das ist canyon, das weiß man doch schon vor dem Kauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (5. August 2010)

hogi schrieb:


> Die Krönung ist dann, *wenn du dir die Sitzstrebe eigenverschuldet zerbeulst (ohne Riss), verweigern sie den kostenpflichtigen Austausch.* Du musst dir einen ganzen Rahmen nachkaufen. Das habe ich auch schon am eigenen Leib erfahren.
> 
> Aber das ist canyon, das weiß man doch schon vor dem Kauf.



bitte ?
ist das ernst gemeint ...

hab´ ich so noch nirgends gelesen


----------



## jaamaa (5. August 2010)

Zieht euch nicht an einem Beitrag hoch der hier eh fehl am Platz ist.   Wenn sich jemand kein Canyon kaufen möchte ist das völlig in Ordnung,  alles weitere interessiert hier niemanden! Solche Äußerungen haben eher  den Beigeschmack von Stimmungsmache.

Mir ist bei meinem AM auch schon 2 mal ein kleiner Riss aufgetaucht.  Einmal unmittelbar vor meinem Osterurlaub und jetzt vor dem Sommerurlaub  genau wie bei hogi an der Strebe. Ungünstiger geht es nun nicht mehr.   Auch wenn es jetzt nicht ganz geklappt hat (Fehler seitens DHL), war  Canyon in beiden Fällen sehr bemüht mir meinen Bikeurlaub zu  ermöglichen, d.h. mir wurde innerhalb von wenigen Tagen eine neue Strebe  zugeschickt. Alles ganz unkompliziert!  

Vielleicht ist es  grundsätzlich besser direkt Kontakt aufzunehmen, als immer gleich ins  Forum reinzubrüllen wie kagge ein Hersteller doch ist. 

Negatives gibt  halt immer ne bessere Schlagzeile und findet mehr Gehör.
Wieviele Streben halten? Wieviele Nerve's wurden verkauft? Wer kann  genaue Zahlen nennen? Auch wenn es 10 oder 20 Posts diesbezüglich gibt,  kann es doch ein sehr geringer Prozentsatz sein. 

Ich bin  jedenfalls mit meinem Nerve mehr als zufrieden, auch wenn ich mich schon so manches Mal über Canyon aufgeregt habe. Das Beste was ich je gefahren bin. Fahrspaß pur. Und ich denke mal, dass es mein Händler um  die Ecke nicht geschafft hätte, mein Bike in ein paar Tagen zu  reparieren. Wenn dir bei Trek, Speci & Co etwas bricht, heißt es  auch "Einschicken. Das gibt es halt überall.

Und um noch eine der vielen Unwahrheit aus dem Weg zu räumen, die Garantie bei Canyon betragt keine 24 Monate, sondern 6 Jahre. Und man versicherte mir, dass noch genug Streben da sind .

Wie wünschte es sich User shocked:
_"super schnelle abwicklung, ersatz sitzstrebe nach drei tagen da. hab ich  sofort verbaut und die alte gleich zurückgeschickt. und danke für den  längst fälligen canyon-aufkleber"_

Ich sag dann mal:
_"super schnelle abwicklung, ersatz sitzstrebe nach drei tagen da. hab  ich sofort verbaut und die alte gleich zurückgeschickt. und danke für  die neuen Lager, die gleich verbaut waren"

_Damit es nicht ganz OT ist, wie hogi schon anmerkte, gibt hier ein Bild vom aktuellen Riss. Da ich bis vor ein paar Wochen an der Stelle auch einen Neoprenschutz hatte, konnte man den Riss nicht sehen. Er wird aber bestimmt schon länger da sein und gehalten hat's trotzdem. Also kein Stress.......

_




_​


----------



## shocked (5. August 2010)

jaamaa, so sollte es ja auch sein, aber warum mussten dann einige user (also zumindest was hier zu lesen ist) ihren rahmen komplett verschicken? gibts da keine linie, die die firma verfolgt? 

zahlt canyon eigentlich den rückversand bei garantie? dann sinds ja schon zweimal 20 euro versand für ein teil was (laut hörensagen hier im forum) 100 kostet.


aber ich finde das eh alles verwirrent. bei einigen leuten hier gehts ratz-fatz, ohne viel trara, andere kommen erst mit canyon auf einen nenner, nachdem hier im forum darüber geschreiben wurde und wieder anderer verschicken zähneknirschend nach einigen telefonaten trotzdem ihr komplettes bike quert durch deutschland


----------



## the.saint (5. August 2010)

Kann mich jamaa nur anschließen!
Und selbstverständlich gibts/gabs nen Rückholschein.

Wie die kompletten detaillierten Sachverhalte bei anderen sind kann ich nicht sagen, aber wenn die Garantie vorhanden ist, dann gibts bei sachgerechter Schilderung null Probleme bei der Abwicklung.


----------



## flx_ch (5. August 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Mir ist bei meinem AM auch schon 2 mal ein kleiner Riss aufgetaucht.  Einmal unmittelbar vor meinem Osterurlaub und jetzt vor dem Sommerurlaub  genau wie bei hogi an der Strebe. Ungünstiger geht es nun nicht mehr.   Auch wenn es jetzt nicht ganz geklappt hat (Fehler seitens DHL), war  Canyon in beiden Fällen sehr bemüht mir meinen Bikeurlaub zu  ermöglichen, d.h. mir wurde innerhalb von wenigen Tagen eine neue Strebe  zugeschickt. Alles ganz unkompliziert!
> 
> Vielleicht ist es  grundsätzlich besser direkt Kontakt aufzunehmen, als immer gleich ins  Forum reinzubrüllen wie kagge ein Hersteller doch ist.




Das ist so ein Punkt den ich nicht verstehe. Dies ist schon der zweite Fall wo die Strebe zugeschickt wurde. Warum fährt Canyon keine gerade Linie für alles Kunden??

Bei mir war der Fall aufgetreten vor ein paar Wochen und am Wochenende sollte es in die Bikeferien gehen. Canyon sprach von 2-3 Wochen. Hätte gereicht trotz Versand ins Ausland. Leider ist viel schief gegangen wofür Canyon sich teilweise entschuldigt hat. Bringt mir gar nichts wenn das Bike bei denen rumsteht um auf eine neue Sitzstrebe zu warten was ich auch locker selbst hätte machen können. Habe sogar angeboten 300km zu Canyon zu fahren, kein Entgegenkommen seitens Canyon. Sture Abfuhr. "Tut uns Leid, Bike muss zu uns" usw. Warum bei anderen Kunden nicht. Keine Stellungnahme.

Musste mich jetzt damit abfinden nachdem ich lange gekämpft hatte wenigstens noch ein Mietbike bewilligt zu bekommen, weil Canyon einfach auch schaisse gebaut hat bei der Abwicklung was Bearbeitung um 2 Wochen verzögert hat. All in all steht Bike nun 6 Wochen bei Canyon. Hurra schrei ich erst wieder wenn ich mit ihm unterwegs sein kann, weil Fahrfeeling ist genial. Trotzdem war's das Letzte aus Koblenz. 

Vielleicht sind die Bikes so preisgünstig damit man sich zwei kauft und eins sicher zum fahren hat


----------



## 525Rainer (5. August 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Und um noch eine der vielen Unwahrheit aus dem Weg zu räumen, die Garantie bei Canyon betragt keine 24 Monate, sondern 6 Jahre. Und man versicherte mir, dass noch genug Streben da sind .



wärs nicht mal an der zeit eine verbesserte strebe zu konstruieren? du hast bis jetzt 2 mal getauscht. wenn das 6 jahre so geht dann ist das doch irgendwie ermüdend oder nicht?


----------



## unchained (5. August 2010)

Ich habe über 2 Nervegenerationen Streben getauscht. Die erste ist 2006 komplett durchgeknallt. Die 2. ist im 2007er Rahmen (der mit dem neuen Design), mit einem Riss eingeschickt worden.


----------



## jaamaa (6. August 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> wärs nicht mal an der zeit eine verbesserte strebe zu konstruieren? du hast bis jetzt 2 mal getauscht. wenn das 6 jahre so geht dann ist das doch irgendwie ermüdend oder nicht?



Ich bin da völlig deiner Meinung! 
Spätestens nach der dritten Strebe habe ich dann auch die Nase voll und werde ich diesbezüglich einen neuen Thread mit einer Umfrage eröffnen, versuchen alle XC und AM Fahrer für eine Sammelklage zu mobilisieren und die Bikebravos über alles informieren .

Aber noch gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf, das es sich hier um Einzelfälle handelt und mich nur der Zufall auserwählt hat. So wurde es mir jedenfalls versichert, als ich meine Bedenken äußerte.

Mal sehen was die Zeit so bringt...........


----------



## pedale3 (9. August 2010)

...ich soll das ganze Rad einschicken.

Hatte aber das Gefühl, mit etwas mehr auf den Kollegen einreden hätten's auch die Strebe zugeschickt.
Das war mein erster Kontakt mit der CANYON Hotline. Und entgegen so mancher Schilderung hier, alles bestens bisher!


----------



## T!ll (20. November 2010)

Mich hat es auch erwischt, wurde aber vorbildlich gleich bei der Inspektion getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtrail (26. November 2010)

Ich schaff es einfach nicht, ...

nach Willingen und Winterberg und was weiß ich für wievielen Kilometern, einem zerschossenem Hinterrad, zwei deformierten Bremshebeln, zwei fetten Beulen, einem ausgeschlagenem Tretlager, verbogener Kettenstrebe, 10 defekten Lagern und ausgeschlagener Dämpferbuchse,

... einen Riss in die Sitzstrebe des AM zu bekommen.

Na und jetzt is dat Playzone dranne.


Edit: Wollts noch gesacht haben, AM is nicht zum Freeriden.


----------



## jaamaa (26. November 2010)

xtrail schrieb:


> Edit: Wollts noch gesacht haben, AM is nicht zum Freeriden.



Schwachsinn!


----------



## xtrail (26. November 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Schwachsinn!



Wat wills Du denn?
Haferflocken zum Frühstück gehabt ?


----------



## decline (26. November 2010)




----------



## jaamaa (30. November 2010)

xtrail schrieb:


> Haferflocken zum Frühstück gehabt ?



Auch Schwachsinn!!! Alle guten Dinge sind drei, einen Versuch hast du noch...


----------



## T!ll (30. November 2010)

Naja ein waschechter Freerider ist das Rad auf keinen Fall, aber was bedeutet denn All Mountain? Ein Bike mit dem Anspruch, dass man damit sogut wie alles machen kann (außer richtig großen Sprüngen).
Bei sauberer Fahrtechnik denke ich, dass das Teil einiges aushalten kann


----------



## IcaroZero (30. November 2010)

Männo, ich glaub jetzt bin ich auch dran. 
Macht aber nix, hab's heut Abend eh verpackt zur Jahresinspektion.

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob sie an der Sitzstrebe nachträglich was geändert haben? Wenn nicht wär ja blöd. Dann wär's ja nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es wieder kracht...


----------



## xtrail (1. Dezember 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Auch Schwachsinn!!! Alle guten Dinge sind drei, einen Versuch hast du noch...


Eines für Alles 

@T!ll
Müssen wohl alles Schwachsinnige sein, welche sich ein stabileres Rad, als ein AM holen.
In Post 78 gehts nicht um Fahrtechnik, und wie toll hier einer fahren kann is mir echt Latte.


----------



## T!ll (1. Dezember 2010)

Typisch IBC, man schreibt etwas überaupt nicht böse gemeintes und schon fühlt sich wieder einer aufs Füßchen getreten.

Wollte eigentlich nur darauf hinaus, das ein AM schon eine Menge aushalten kann, aber nicht _alles_.

Hab auch nirgends behauptet, dass alle Schwachsinnig sind die sich ein dickeres Bike holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtrail (1. Dezember 2010)

Wer fühlt sich den hier getreten?

War auch mehr der jaamaa gemeint, der soll ma erzählen was er will, der Schwerkraftkünstler. Hält sich ja schön bedeckt der Klene.

Weiß aber auch gar nicht, was de dich da einmischt.
Also, hol ma dat Popcorn raus, sowie es decline auch macht.
Und was ein AM aushält oder nicht, brauchste mir nicht erzählen, oder?
Wenn man selbst eins fährt?

Nichts für ungut, also hab dich nicht so.

Erzähl ma jaamaa, wie toll damit der DH in Winterberg geht, wenne schon ma da warst.


----------



## Cortezsi (1. Dezember 2010)

Ruhig Jungs...
Wir sind momentan fett im Advent - also habt euch lieb.


----------



## T!ll (1. Dezember 2010)

xtrail schrieb:


> Weiß aber auch gar nicht, was de dich da einmischt.
> ....
> 
> Nichts für ungut, also hab dich nicht so.



Ähm, einmischen? Dachte das wär Sinn und Zweck des Forums

Naja dann macht mal weiter mit eurem Krieg, ich geh Popcorn holen


----------



## chaz (1. Dezember 2010)

Abo.


----------



## schappi (1. Dezember 2010)

xtrail schrieb:


> Wer fühlt sich den hier getreten?
> 
> War auch mehr der jaamaa gemeint, der soll ma erzählen was er will, der Schwerkraftkünstler. Hält sich ja schön bedeckt der Klene.
> 
> ...



Denk mal an folgendes:


----------



## xtrail (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ähh, danke chappi, Wächter des Internetz, vielleicht liest Du erstmal worum es geht.
Wills mal so sagen und auch für alle die meinen noch Ihren Senf dazu geben zu müssen.

Ich sach: AM ist nicht zum Freeriden, Grund : von wegen hält nix aus und so

Da krieg ich als Kommentar: Schwachsinn.
Und Ende nix mehr.

T!ll sagt es ja schon, und fühlt sich da angegriffen, naja.

Mag ja jeder seine Definition vom Freeriden haben, aber ein Nerve AM bleibt ein All Mountain und wird niemals nen Freerider, Was Ihr damit fahrt ist ja Eure Sache, aber am Besten Ihr fragt mal den Hersteller was der dazu sagt. Oder schaut mal in die entsprechenden Magazine was ein Freerider ist und was nicht. Nicht umsonst hab ich mir die Beulen im leichten und dünnwandigen AM-Rahmen eingefangen, war aber eher ne Überraschung, dass der Rahmen gehalten hat nach einer versauten Landung und Sofortstopp an nem Baum.
Besser noch ist, hier im Forum rumzuheulen, die Kiste würde nix aushalten, denn da geht einiges.
Ich wills mal mit den Worten von Greg Watts sagen: If you are not dirty or bleeding, then you are not trying hard enough.(Zitat jetzt nur aus der Erinnerung, ich meine so Stands mal in nem Bericht in der Freeride).
Heißt für mich, ich fahre am persönlichem Limit oder an dem des Bikes, und ein Nerve AM ist 100% kein Freerider, also soll mir hier ja mal keiner mit nur einem Schei$$- Kommentar wie Schwachsinn kommen.
Da scheints mir eher so, er hat keine Eier auf dem Rad, sowie hier im Forum.
Lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren, sein Album gibts ja nicht her, meins ist aber auch nicht aktuell.

Schönen Gruß, geht Kuscheln, es weihnachtet sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (2. Dezember 2010)

xtrail schrieb:


> Ja, ähh, danke chappi, Wächter des Internetz, vielleicht liest Du erstmal worum es geht.
> Wills mal so sagen und auch für alle die meinen noch Ihren Senf dazu geben zu müssen.
> 
> Ich sach: AM ist nicht zum Freeriden, Grund : von wegen hält nix aus und so
> ...


 

Lass gut sein.... es reicht jetzt echt... 
Mir ist es wirklich total egal wer seine Eier wo hat.....


----------



## xtrail (2. Dezember 2010)

Was reicht?
Halt doch einfach den Mund. Dich hat doch keiner gefragt.


----------



## T!ll (2. Dezember 2010)

Merkst du was?


----------



## xtrail (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin raus, warte jetzt nur noch auf ne Kaufempfehlung, von so nem Vollpfosten, fürn Bikepark; und nacher geht das Gejammer wieder los, dass Canyon keinen Rahmen rausrückt, man hat es ja nur gegen nen Baum gelegt.


----------



## BrotherMo (2. Dezember 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Merkst du was?


 
passt schon.....


----------



## kunks (2. Dezember 2010)

hehe, voll witzig was hier abgeht 

Ich geh jetzt mal an meinem Freerider  schauen, ob da auch ein Riss an der Sitzstrebe ist...


----------



## jaamaa (2. Dezember 2010)

@xtrail
Na denn du toller ungekrönter König aller Freerider,
 wie ich lese hast du mich schon vermisst. Aber so wichtig ist das Forum nun  auch nicht, dass ich mich permanent damit beschäftigen müsste,  zumindest nicht mit diesen schwachsinnigen Posts. Noch unwichtiger bist  halt du. Da kommen vorab doch noch ein paar Dinge die einen höheren  Status genießen, wie z.B. Familie, Freunde und andere Hobbys. Ich hoffe  mal, dass das keine Fremdwörter für dich sind?  

In der Zwischenzeit hast du dich ja hier wirklich zum absoluten  Pflegefall entwickelt. Bei deinen verbalen Entgleisungen muss doch  früher in deiner Kindheit wirklich was schiefgelaufen sein, oder?
Wenn man sich deine Post's so durchliest, fällt einem doch auf, das du  vieles durcheinander bringst, mal abgesehen das es auch Schwachsinn  ist. Oder wie willst du deine Aussage 'Erzähl ma irgendjemanden der  nichts davon wisen will, wie toll damit der DH in Winterberg geht, wenne  schon ma da warst' begründen. Was hat das dann bitte jetzt mit  Freeriden zu tun? Wer will das wissen? Das ist einfach Müll, Müll - und ich kann es gar nicht  oft genug betonen - Müll, was du von dir gibst! 
Davon ab kenne ich Wibe, nur bin ich nicht so blöd da mit nem AM den DH  runterzubrettern. Was soll das auch für einen Sinn machen? Brauch ich  sowas?

Ich brauch auch nicht eins dieser ausgelutschten Zitate wie das von  Gregor -die einen ja so cool darstellen lassen sollen. Wenn du später  dann mal Auto fahren darfst, finden wir es bestimmt bei deinem GTI auf  der Heckscheibe als fetten Schriftzug unter _NO BASS - NO SOUND_ und über _NO RISK - NO FUN_.



Nun zum Wesentlichen:

Für mich war lediglich deine Aussage 'AM is  nicht zum Freeriden' - was ist das überhaupt für ein Deutsch?-   kritikwürdig. Ich hätte es auch mit einem anderen, netteren Wort als  'Schwachsinn' kommentieren können, habe doch aber mit diesem eindeutig  dein Niveau getroffen.
Da ich ja an das Gute im Menschen glaube und die Hoffnung in der Regel  nie aufgebe, versuche ich es dir trotzdem mal zu erklären. Also  aufgepasst... jetzt wirds schwierig!
*Freeriden und ein  Freerider... das ist nicht das selbe. Kannst du soweit noch folgen? Ein  Freerider ist ein Freerider, mit ihm kannst du Freeriden und andere  tolle Sachen machen. Ein Nerve ist kein Freerider, aber sicher kannst du  mit ihm Freeriden. Freeriden kannst du selbst mit nem HT. Wenn für dich  jedoch Freeriden nur mit einem +180mm Bike im Park mit Lift mit 3m  Dropps in Verbindung steht und du der Bikeindustrie und den Bravos blind  glaubst, was sie dir die ganze Zeit suggerieren, hast du halt Probleme  das zu verstehen. Google doch mal wo der Begriff seinen Ursprung hat und was er wirklich bedeutet.  Das Freeriden lebt man, ob mit Bike oder Board. Man kann es überall und  zu jeder Zeit machen, wenn man es will. Ich denke aber du wirst nie den  wahren Spirit des Freeridens erfahren.* *Also differenziere in Zukunft zwischen Freerider und Freeriden. 
* 

Und Bürschchen... tu mir einen Gefallen und verschone mich und auch deine  Mitmenschen in deinem Umfeld mit so einem Mist. Das ist weder lustig,  noch unterhaltsam. Es ist einfach nur anstrengend, vergleichbar mit dem  hormongesteuerten Verhalten pubertierender Teenies. Und wenn du deinen  Drang, Schwachsinn zu schreiben, nicht unter Kontrolle hast, geh ins  KTWR. Aber Vorsicht, da werden Großmäuler - die sich nicht benehmen  können - auch gesteinigt! 
Stichwort Großmaul...schraub mal ne Spur  runter, in erster Linie mit deinem Ton. Respektloser - wie du es hier  praktizierst - kann man eigentlich nicht mit seinem Mitmenschen umgehen.  Das schafft man normalerweise nur wenn man erst 16 Jahre alt ist und  einen auf dicke Hose machen will oder man gehört der Gattung  Sozialkrüppel an.

Und..... bitte... erzähl du mir nichts von Eiern!  So ein Würstchen wie du vernasch ich zum Frühstück - vor den Haferflocken!




@IcaroZero
Die  Sitzstrebe und auch die Kettenstrebe sind nicht verbessert worden und  werden wohl auch nicht verbessert. Einzig das Hauptschwingenlager auf  der linken Seite wurde beim 2010er Modell verbessert. 




Upps..fast vergessen - du wolltest noch ne Kaufempfehlung. Ich  würd sagen nen Puky... 16er - ist zwar kein reinrassiger Freerider,  dafür aber in deinem Fall altersgerecht.

Schön, dass wir darüber gesprochen haben .
Ciao


----------



## decline (2. Dezember 2010)

decline schrieb:


>



so geil! bitte weitermachen


----------



## IcaroZero (2. Dezember 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @IcaroZero
> Die  Sitzstrebe und auch die Kettenstrebe sind nicht verbessert worden und  werden wohl auch nicht verbessert. Einzig das Hauptschwingenlager auf  der linken Seite wurde beim 2010er Modell verbessert.



Daaankeee!


----------



## xtrail (2. Dezember 2010)

@ jaamaa
 Ja, ich hatte eine schwere Kindheit und freue mich darauf Dich kennen zu lernen.
Mal schauen ob Du dann immer noch so geschwollen daher redest, Du zum Frühstück- Verspeiser.

Willst mir also meine Worte im Mund herumdrehen, wegen Freeride und Freerider, obwohl ersichtlich wahr, warum es geht, kommst mit Deinem Kommentar und erzählst mir was von Geflogenheiten. Hätts ja mal eher aufklären können was Du meinst und jetzt ein selbst auf dicke Hose machen. Fakt meiner Aussage war der AM- Rahmen ist für so Sachen mit Sprüngen nicht gemacht. Da brauch mir hier keiner was von saubere Fahrweise was erzählen. So haben es jedenfalls auch andere verstanden. Wenn Du dich steigern willst, ist nach 1-2 SAisons vorbei, da sollte der Rahmen auch Fahrfehler abkönnen. Ich hatte da doch was von wegen Definition und Freeride geschrieben?

Ich kann für so Weichgespülte Warmduscher auch einen auf lieb machen und ich weiß sehr wohl was andere können und ich kann. Ich finde das Motto von Greg Watts nicht schlecht. Mal anders: Von nichts kommt nichts. Geht sicher ganz ohne Blut, aber dreckig wirste sicher dabei. Außerdem hatte ich auf das Thema Freeride Bezug genommen und in Aussicht gestellt mich eines Besseren belehren zu lassen. Doch der Großkotz bist wohl Du und von Anfang bis Ende bist gerade Du unverschämt, gibst es ja sogar zu und unterstellst mir irgendwelche Sachen weil ich provoziere. Die Lacher wirste auf Deiner Seite haben, doch deswegen hab ich nicht weniger Recht.

Und vielleicht kann der Rest sich jetzt noch Knabber- Zeugs holen und Abos gibt es auch noch. Wir warten gespannt auf eine Fortsetzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (3. Dezember 2010)

Ist das Ganze inszeniert?
Schon auffällig, das in solchen Negativthreads der "große hartnäckige Zank" ausbricht - soll sich jeder selbst einen Reim darauf machen...


----------



## T!ll (3. Dezember 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> ...in solchen Negativthreads der "große hartnäckige Zank" ausbricht...




...der auch noch nichtmal was mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zu tun hat.
Hier ging es doch eigentlich nur um das Problem mit dem Sitzstreben, nich darum wofür ein AM gedacht ist.

Geht lieber raus zum biken, anstatt bei dem genialen Winterwetter vorm PC zu hängen


----------



## simsalonaut (4. Dezember 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @IcaroZero
> Die  Sitzstrebe und auch die Kettenstrebe sind nicht verbessert worden und  werden wohl auch nicht verbessert. Einzig das Hauptschwingenlager auf  der linken Seite wurde beim 2010er Modell verbessert.



Wenn ich nicht irre, wurden Ketten- und Sitzstreben für 2011 überarbeitet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7444462#post7444462

Und ansonsten:


----------



## T!ll (4. Dezember 2010)

Habe mal auf der Homepage das Bild vom Frameset angeschaut, da erkennt man, dass die Stelle wo meins gerissen ist ein wenig massiver ausfällt als bisher.
Wenn es denn hält ist ja alles prima.


----------



## GijsJUH (4. Dezember 2010)

Mein Nerve AM 9.0 HS XL ist jetzt auch kaputt 






Ins sitzstrebe sind 2 rissen, der sattelstutz kann bewegen ins sitzrohr, und der sitzstrebe haben schon mehrmahls kontakt gemacht mit das sitzrohr.

Jetzt ist das frame unterwegs nach Koblenz... Ich bin gespannt was sie da von sagen sollen...


----------



## Iznogoud (9. Dezember 2010)

Nerve AM 9.0 HS
scheint ansteckend zu sein.nicht schön! 
umtausch ging aber sehr schnell und ohne probleme.


----------



## Junior-Race-RCW (9. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne generelle Frage:

Bekommt ihr alle eine Schwinge die exakt die selbe ist also auch mit der "Schwäche" oder bekommt ihr als Austausch eine, die überarbeitet worden ist....


lg


----------



## IcaroZero (9. Dezember 2010)

Iznogoud schrieb:


> Nerve AM 9.0 HS



Hö? In Blau? Geil! Wie geht'n das?


----------



## paradisoinferno (10. Dezember 2010)

War die Standardfarbe letztes Jahr beim 9er HS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (10. Dezember 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> War die Standardfarbe letztes Jahr beim 9er HS



Schick 
Aber da hätten se für 2010 besser das Blau übernommen anstatt den Sitzstreben"fehler".


----------



## T!ll (10. Dezember 2010)

Junior-Race-RCW schrieb:


> Mal ne generelle Frage:
> 
> Bekommt ihr alle eine Schwinge die exakt die selbe ist also auch mit der "Schwäche" oder bekommt ihr als Austausch eine, die überarbeitet worden ist....
> 
> ...



Habe wieder die selbe bekommen, mal schauen was passiert.
Geht eigentlich garnicht dass so viele an dieser Stelle nen Riss haben...


----------



## madoe (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
da ja viele auf Canyon herumhacken, will ich mal meine Erfahrungen mit Canyon hier veröffentlichen.
Ich habe März 2009 ein Nerve XC 8 gekauft. Alles super, bis ich im Herbst 2010 feststellte, das ich einen Haarriß an der Sitzstrebe habe (genau die Stelle, die hier so oft beschrieben wurde).
Also Anruf bei Canyon! Ich war dort mit einem sehr kompetenten Mitarbeiter verbunden. Er hat mir empfohlen, dass Bike einzuschicken. Er hätte aber auch ohne Probleme nur die Sitzstrebe versendet.

Also habe ich Bike verpackt, abgesendet und innerhalb 14 Tagen hatte ich mein Bike mit neuer Sitzstrebe zurück. Alles absolut problemlos.

Von mir erhält Canyon die Note  1+

Und Achtung: ich bin kein Canyon-Mitarbeiter, nur ein zufriedener Kunde.

Viele Grüße an die Canyon-Bike-Fangemeinde
madoe


----------



## sugarbiker (11. Januar 2011)

nun hats mich erwischt....antriebsseitig


----------



## Cool Breeze (11. Januar 2011)

Ist das ein anodisierter Rahmen?


----------



## sugarbiker (11. Januar 2011)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (12. Januar 2011)

Übrigens wird das Thema in meinem Bekanntenkreis angeregt diskutiert

da ich eher CC-orientiert mit dem Bike unterwegs wegs gibt mir der Haarriss an meinem Bike schon sehr zu denken.......


----------



## the.saint (12. Januar 2011)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> Übrigens wird das Thema in meinem Bekanntenkreis angeregt diskutiert
> 
> da ich eher CC-orientiert mit dem Bike unterwegs wegs gibt mir der Haarriss an meinem Bike schon sehr zu denken.......




schick ne mail und lass austauschen (sollte problemlos gehen, wie bei allen anderen auch), ist ja eh winter


----------



## IcaroZero (12. Januar 2011)

Schon blöd. Da fragt man sich wie lange die Ersatzstrebe nun halten wird.

Hatte mir letztens mal ältere Nerve (XC und ES) Modelle von Kollegen angeschaut, und da ist genau die Stelle wesentlich massiver ausgelegt. Außerdem ist die aufgeschweißte Strebe dort wesentlich länger und drückt so bei Belastungen vermutlich nicht in so einem stumpfen Winkel auf das Rohr.


----------



## sugarbiker (12. Januar 2011)

@ the.saint: natürlich habe ich schon mein ticket, Rückholschein ist unterwegs, fahre ganzjährig - da gerade bereits die Gabel defekt war (Talas Funktion = Finger weg !!!) und jetzt wieder das bike 2-3 Wochen ausfällt tut das jetzt schon weh.....

@IcaroZero
das ist genau der wichtigste Punkt ! es wird genau 1:1 getauscht.
Eventuelle Probleme in der Fertigung (hier ist ja die Wärmeeinleitzone betroffen) und eventueller konstruktiver Mangel (zu großer Steifigkeitssprung im auf Druck belasteten Rohr) führen dazu, dass es immer wieder zu Rissen kommen kann.
Ein Statement von Canyon hier an dieser Stelle wäre denke ich mal angebracht.


----------



## T!ll (12. Januar 2011)

Statement wäre wirklich interessant, der Schaden ist ja ziemlich häufig aufgetreten.


----------



## Wurzelmann (12. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht putzt Ihr Eure Räder auch kaputt 

 

Auf den Bildern sehen die ja aus wie im Auslieferzustand. Seit der ersten Ausfahrt war meines nicht mehr so sauber. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach ein Saubär


----------



## sugarbiker (12. Januar 2011)

bitte sachlich bleiben -  das Thema ist eigentlich nicht lustig

zumindest mein Rad wird zwar regelmäßig gewartet und geputzt, aber trotzdem jedes Wochenende bei jedem Wetter gefahren - so siehts dann auch aus......was man zumindest meinem Bild nicht entnehmen kann.


----------



## IcaroZero (12. Januar 2011)

So mach ich's mit meinem Auto: "Waschanlage? Damit ich die Dellen und Rostsellen seh? Nä!"

Aber das Ratt steht halt in der Wohnung rum, und da kommt ein Schlammgestell nicht so gut.

Außerdem ist mir der Riss beim Putzen erst aufgefallen. Besser so als gefahren bis zum Bruch.


----------



## Wurzelmann (12. Januar 2011)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> bitte sachlich bleiben -  das Thema ist eigentlich nicht lustig
> 
> zumindest mein Rad wird zwar regelmäßig gewartet und geputzt, aber trotzdem jedes Wochenende bei jedem Wetter gefahren - so siehts dann auch aus......was man zumindest meinem Bild nicht entnehmen kann.



No hard feelings. Ich habe den ersten Riss an dieser Stelle an meinem 2009er XC auch schon hinter mir. Damit kann man übrigens noch problemlos eine ganze Weile weiterfahren (Artgerecht versteht sich) ohne, dass sich der Riss nennenswert vergrößert. Also einen Bikeurlaub würde ich deswegen nicht absagen. 

Nachdem der Austausch aber reibungslos geklappt hat, habe ich mich mit dem Risiko arrangiert, dass es wieder passiert. Wäre natürlich schon schön wenn endlich eine überarbeitete Sitzstrebe zum Einsatz käme - kann eigentlich nicht so schwer sein. 

Warten tu ich mein Bike übrigens auch regelmäßig und eigenhändig. Nur beim polieren versage ich halt


----------



## T!ll (12. Januar 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> habe ich mich mit dem Risiko arrangiert, dass es wieder passiert.



Das will ich aber nicht, weil ich für das Rad einen (für mich) riesigen Haufen Kohle losgeworden bin, und dafür erwarte ich nunmal dass es hält. Ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt.
Das ist eine Investition für mehrere Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (12. Januar 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Das will ich aber nicht, weil ich für das Rad einen (für mich) riesigen Haufen Kohle losgeworden bin, und dafür erwarte ich nunmal dass es hält. Ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt.
> Das ist eine Investition für mehrere Jahre.



Ist ja auch verständlich. Ich hätte auch lieber eine dauerhafte Lösung.

Ich finde es auch richtig und wichtig, dass hier sachlich darüber berichtet wird, um den Hersteller zum Nachbessern zu bewegen. 

Nur mal so am Rande finde ich es übrigens nicht so toll, wenn ich so  selektiv zitiert werde, dass nicht unerhebliche Aussagen unter den  Tisch fallen, nur damit die Antwort besser passt.


----------



## T!ll (12. Januar 2011)

Bei mir wurde es ja auch anstandslos ausgetauscht, falls du das meinst


----------



## Frank1337 (12. Januar 2011)

Habe an meinem XC 7.0 von 2009 in Pure Orange auch 2 Haarrisse festgestellt... 
Einmal an der PM Aufnahme am Hinterbau und an einer Schweißnaht genau gegenüber.
So wie ich das verstehe ist Canyon da recht kulant, aber was würden die machen wenn es dieses Teil in der richtigen Farbe nicht mehr geben sollte?!


----------



## IcaroZero (12. Januar 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> aber was würden die machen wenn es dieses Teil in der richtigen Farbe nicht mehr geben sollte?!



Genau das ist bei mir vorgekommen. Hatte ein Nerve AM im Orange. In der Farbe gab's die Strebe dann aber nicht mehr.

Vorschlag von Canyon: Entweder eine Sitzstrebe in Weiß oder Schwarz, oder Tausch des kompletten Rahmens.

Also das fand ich schon äußerst fair 

....außer vielleicht man ist etwas zickig was Farben angeht, was ich eigentlich bin. Aber das Orange hatte mich langsam irgendwie angenervt, deshalb: Passt.


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Januar 2011)

ich hätts mit dem blau kombiniert und noch weitere blaue eloxalteile verbaut. wär bestimmt cool gewesen.


----------



## IcaroZero (13. Januar 2011)

Blau waren glaub ich 2009er. Die hätt ich doch mit Kusshand genommen


----------



## T!ll (13. Januar 2011)

raw wäre auch mal schick


----------



## Strider (13. Januar 2011)

Man kann die Strebe brigens auch selber tauschen, dann muss man nicht so lange aufs rad verzichten.

Interessant wre aber mal: Ist jemandem auch schon die Austauschstrebe gerissen? kann ja gut sein, dass da nur eine Charge nicht ordentlich verarbeitet war und das Problem mit der Austauschstrebe auch langfristig behoben ist.


----------



## the.saint (13. Januar 2011)

Strider schrieb:


> Man kann die Strebe brigens auch selber tauschen, dann muss man nicht so lange aufs rad verzichten.
> 
> Interessant wre aber mal: Ist jemandem auch schon die Austauschstrebe gerissen? kann ja gut sein, dass da nur eine Charge nicht ordentlich verarbeitet war und das Problem mit der Austauschstrebe auch langfristig behoben ist.



da sowohl 2009, 2010 als auch xc und am sitzstreben betroffen sind, wrde ich das fast ausschlieen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (13. Januar 2011)

Strider schrieb:


> Man kann die Strebe brigens auch selber tauschen, dann muss man nicht so lange aufs rad verzichten.
> 
> Interessant wre aber mal: Ist jemandem auch schon die Austauschstrebe gerissen? kann ja gut sein, dass da nur eine Charge nicht ordentlich verarbeitet war und das Problem mit der Austauschstrebe auch langfristig behoben ist.



Irgend jemand hier im Forum ist nach eigener Aussage bereits auf der dritten Strebe unterwegs. Ich habe jetzt nur den Nick nicht parat. Aber kannst ja mal die Beitrge durchsuchen


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2011)

Ein Mitradler hat die dritte Strebe drin. 
Seither traut er sich nicht mehr das Rad zu benutzen  ...

Passen denn die 2011er Streben nicht? Oder brechen die auch?


----------



## simsalonaut (14. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ein Mitradler hat die dritte Strebe drin.
> Seither traut er sich nicht mehr das Rad zu benutzen  ...
> 
> Passen denn die 2011er Streben nicht? Oder brechen die auch?



<repeat>Wenn ich nicht irre, wurden Ketten- und Sitzstreben für 2011 überarbeitet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...62#post7444462</repeat>


----------



## sugarbiker (14. Januar 2011)

simsalonaut schrieb:


> <repeat>Wenn ich nicht irre, wurden Ketten- und Sitzstreben für 2011 überarbeitet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...62#post7444462</repeat>




Hallo Canyon, wir warten auf ein statement..


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (15. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe schon die Sitzstrebe zum zweitenmal ausgetaucht bekommen. Fahre ein 2009 XC bei artgerechter Haltung !
Also kein Bikepark oder größere Sprünge etc.
Das 1. Mal war die PM-Aufnahme gerissen und das 2.Mal ein Riss über der Schweißnaht auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite! Genau wie die bisher beschriebenen Fehler/Risse.
Beim zweiten Austausch, der übrigens ohne Probleme ausgeführt wurde, fragte ich auch einen Canyon-Mitarbeiter ob hier inzwischen eine Veränderung der Sitzstrebe angedacht sei? 
Darauf bekam ich folgende Antwort: 
Bei ca. 40000 verkauften Bikes mit dieser Sitzstrebe ist die Reklamationsquote im 0,0xxx Bereich !
Daher gäbe es hier kein Grund zu handeln.
Es sei ihm aber sehr peinlich und sehr außergewöhnlich, da es bei mir schon zum zweiten Mal vorgekommen sei.


----------



## Frank1337 (15. Januar 2011)

Silberpfeil1965 schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon die Sitzstrebe zum zweitenmal ausgetaucht bekommen. Fahre ein 2009 XC bei artgerechter Haltung !
> Also kein Bikepark oder größere Sprünge etc.
> Das 1. Mal war die PM-Aufnahme gerissen und das 2.Mal ein Riss über der Schweißnaht auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite! Genau wie die bisher beschriebenen Fehler/Risse.
> Beim zweiten Austausch, der übrigens ohne Probleme ausgeführt wurde, fragte ich auch einen Canyon-Mitarbeiter ob hier inzwischen eine Veränderung der Sitzstrebe angedacht sei?
> ...



Hab da gestern auch angerufen aus genau dem selben Grund... nur das ich beide Haarrisse auf einmal habe 
Wenn ich Glück habe ist keine Sitzstrebe in Pure Orange da, dann bekomm ich nen "neuen" 2010er Rahmen, warscheinlich in Schwarz...
Muss jetzt auf den Rücksendeschein warten, dann geht das Bike nach Koblenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Januar 2011)

Silberpfeil1965 schrieb:


> ...
> Darauf bekam ich folgende Antwort:
> Bei ca. 40000 verkauften Bikes mit dieser Sitzstrebe ist die Reklamationsquote im 0,0xxx Bereich !
> ...



40000 x 0,01 = 40
40000 x 0,09 = 360

Wenn es hier schon um die 50 Streben sind - die meisten Leute posten das hier ja nicht....das glaube ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (15. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 40000 x 0,01 = 40
> 40000 x 0,09 = 360
> 
> Wenn es hier schon um die 50 Streben sind - die meisten Leute posten das hier ja nicht....das glaube ich einfach nicht.




Sorry, bin ja keine Mathelehrer, aber deine Rechnung stimmt nicht ganz !
40000 x 0.01 = 400 
Jetzt das ganz in Prozent ergibt 4 Stück 
Folglich bei 0,09 % wären dies 36 gerissene Sitzstreben !

Dies erscheint mir in Anbetracht der vielen Beiträge alleine hier im Forum doch etwas wenig !


----------



## Frank1337 (15. Januar 2011)

Mir hat man am Telefon gesagt, dass es ein sehr geringer Prozentsatz ist und das eigentlich auch NUR beim AM und nicht beim XC...


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (15. Januar 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Mir hat man am Telefon gesagt, dass es ein sehr geringer Prozentsatz ist und das eigentlich auch NUR beim AM und nicht beim XC...



Mir hat man bei Canyon erzählt, das AM und XC die gleichen Sitzstreben haben !
Ich bekomme langsam immer mehr den Eindruck, das ich hier bei Grimms-Märchenland gelandet bin


----------



## Frank1337 (15. Januar 2011)

Ich wollte bzw. habe mir damals auf mein XC ne 180er Scheibe Hinten rangebaut. Da ich nicht wusste ob der Rahmen das aushält bzw. garantietechnisch ok ist, habe ich dort angerufen und mir wurde gesagt ich kann bedenkenlos ne 180er Scheibe nehmen, da AM und XC Rahmen bis auf die Wippe identisch sind. 
Also wenn die Streben die selben sind, bekomm ich wohl ziemlich sicher einen neuen kompletten Rahmen, da hier jemand schon geschrieben hat, dass er keine Strebe in Pure Orange bekommen hat. Denke daran hat sich nichts geändert...


----------



## Chicane (16. Januar 2011)

Bei den Leuten, wo die *Bremssattelaufnahme *gerissen ist, was haben die für eine Bremse/Scheibengröße/Adapter gefahren? Bis jetzt habe ich nur Fotos von Avids + 185 mm gesehen. Da wird immer der durchgesteckte PM Adapter verbaut + längere Schrauben. Würde mich interessieren ob das Problem vielleicht u.a. daran liegt.


----------



## torisch (16. Januar 2011)

Hab mein XC7.0 April 2009 gekauft, im Oktober 2009 Sitzstrebe getauscht (Haarriß an den 2 bekannten Stellen)





. 
Austauschstrebe hat jetzt auch einen Riß. Bin mit beiden Streben jeweils mit den Rißen Transalps gefahren, is also nicht ganz so wild.  
Jetzt werd ich die 2.Strebe auch noch tauschen lassen, ist halt bissl nervig, dass man dazu das Bike immer auseinander nehmen und verpacken muss.


----------



## Frank1337 (16. Januar 2011)

torisch schrieb:


> Hab mein XC7.0 April 2009 gekauft, im Oktober 2009 Sitzstrebe getauscht (Haarriß an den 2 bekannten Stellen), 180er Formula R1 Bremsscheibe. Austauschstrebe hat jetzt auch einen Riß. Bin mit beiden Streben jeweils mit den Rißen Transalps gefahren, is also nicht ganz so wild.
> Jetzt werd ich die 2.Strebe auch noch tauschen lassen, ist halt bissl nervig, dass man dazu das Bike immer auseinander nehmen und verpacken muss.



Ich denke auch, dass das Teil noch halten wird, aber ich hab ja eh ein zweites Bike und da ich mein XC im Winter nicht nutze, schicke ichs einfach ein. Da ich wohl so oder so einen kompletten neuen Rahmen bekomme, können die mir das auch gleich zusammenbauen 
 Welche Farbe hat dein XC?


----------



## torisch (16. Januar 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass das Teil noch halten wird, aber ich hab ja eh ein zweites Bike und da ich mein XC im Winter nicht nutze, schicke ichs einfach ein. Da ich wohl so oder so einen kompletten neuen Rahmen bekomme, können die mir das auch gleich zusammenbauen
> Welche Farbe hat dein XC?


Weiß.


----------



## Frank1337 (16. Januar 2011)

torisch schrieb:


> Weiß.


Hast du dein Bike nach Koblenz geschickt?
Hab da auch was gelesen, dass die wohl auch einzelne Streben verschicken? Weis jemand wie das abläuft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torisch (16. Januar 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Hast du dein Bike nach Koblenz geschickt?
> Hab da auch was gelesen, dass die wohl auch einzelne Streben verschicken? Weis jemand wie das abläuft?


Beim ersten Mal hab ich das Bike anch Koblenz geschickt. Wegen dem 2. Mal muss ich erstmal mit Koblenz telefonieren.


----------



## PiR4Te (21. Januar 2011)

Hab jetzt auch einen Riss in meiner Sattelstrebe, Canyon will unbedingt das ganze Bike eingeschickt bekommen.
Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich sie bereits ausgebaut habe und einzeln einschicken möchte (wäre auch wesentlich weniger aufwand) 

Daraufhin stand in der Mail folgender Hinweis:
"Des weiteren muss ich sie darauf hinweisen das bei unsachgemäßen Ausbau von Rahmenteilen die Garantie des Rahmens erlischt."

Hab da absolut keine Lust drauf, alles putzen und verpacken, die riesen kiste zur post... puh...
Ich glaub ich fahr weiter und gucke was passiert.

*- Wie lange hat denn bei euch die Garantieabwicklung für gedauert, bis euer Bike wieder da war?*

Gruss


----------



## sugarbiker (21. Januar 2011)

bei mir hat sich Canyon auch gewehrt die Teile zuzusenden - ich denke vielleicht auch erst einmal zurecht - die Qualitäts- und Werkstoffprüfung sollte schon das ganze bike in der Hand haben....

habe meins am Montag morgen 17.01 versendet, 19.01 kam die Mitteilung dass das bike ordnungsgemäß ankam.....es soll 2-3 Wochen dauern.

Sicherlich bin ich nicht begeistert gewesen das bike auseinanderzubauen, , pedale ab, Aufnehmer Tacho ab, einzupacken, Joplin 4R abmontiert.....zumal die Anleitung nicht ideal ist wie das bike im Karton zu fixieren ist.

Was fehlt ist aber langsam eine Stellungnahme von Canyon... die Vorfälle häufen sich doch signifikant.


----------



## Frank1337 (21. Januar 2011)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> bei mir hat sich Canyon auch gewehrt die Teile zuzusenden - ich denke vielleicht auch erst einmal zurecht - die Qualitäts- und Werkstoffprüfung sollte schon das ganze bike in der Hand haben....
> 
> habe meins am Montag morgen 17.01 versendet, 19.01 kam die Mitteilung dass das bike ordnungsgemäß ankam.....es soll 2-3 Wochen dauern.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mein Bike am Mittwoch an DHL übergeben und gestern die Eingangsbestätigung bekommen in der auch steht was ich nicht mitgeschickt habe (LRS).
Soll in Kürze bearbeitet werden... Bin mal gespannt. Hoffe auf einen schönen neuen Rahmen


----------



## Strider (21. Januar 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch einen Riss in meiner Sattelstrebe, Canyon will unbedingt das ganze Bike eingeschickt bekommen.
> Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich sie bereits ausgebaut habe und einzeln einschicken möchte (wäre auch wesentlich weniger aufwand)
> 
> Daraufhin stand in der Mail folgender Hinweis:
> ...



Einfach telefonisch machen, ich hatte damals mit Herrn Rosenberg geredet (der hat glaube ich da auch was zu sagen ) 
Die haben mir dann die neue Strebe sogar zugeschickt bevor ich die alte eingeschickt hatte, dass heißt ich konnte mein Rad die ganze Zeit weiterbenutzen!


----------



## PiR4Te (21. Januar 2011)

Angerufen hatte ich bereits, leider gab es nur eine Antwort die ich mir auch hätte selbst geben können... das ganze Bike muss eingeschickt werden, oder zumindest der komplette Rahmen, Grund hatte er keinen genannt.

Gleichzeitig würde ich gerne die Gabel zu Toxo schicken, da diese auch schon wieder probleme macht.

Ich find mein Nerve AM echt klasse aber dass ich an dem Teil so viel rumschrauben muss hätte ich nicht erwartet.

- Gabel vier mal einschicken (Gabelkrone knackt ständig aufs neue und wird getauscht)
- Hinterbau Lager wechseln (fünf der acht Lager liefen sehr rau, eins war total fest)
- ständig Knackgeräusche suchen (ich hoffe ich habs mittlerweile gefunden > Schaltauge)
- Schaltprobleme wegen zu kurzer Zughülle...

Ich bin echt nicht kleinlich was das angeht, kümmere mich auch selber wenns Probleme gibt und gebe lieber zehn Euro aus als ständig Garantiestress und Wartezeiten zu haben  aber das alles im ersten Jahr und innerhalb von 3000km,,, macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr 

Gruss


----------



## jaamaa (22. Januar 2011)

Nach 2 neuen Streben führt man am Morgen solche Dialoge:
*
Ich:* _Ich werde heute mal die Garage aufräumen, damit da wieder ein bißchen Platz ist._
*Sie:* _Dann kannst du ja endlich mal diesen großen Canyon Karton wegschmeissen_
*Ich: *_Nee, den brauch ich noch falls ich einen Garantiefall habe... zum verschicken des Bikes_
*Sie:* _Das bricht doch eh andauernd an allen Stellen auseinander.... dann kannst du es doch auch in vielen kleinen Kartons verschicken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_
Wo sie recht hat, hat sie recht!


----------



## wartool (24. Januar 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig würde ich gerne die Gabel zu Toxo schicken, da diese auch schon wieder probleme macht.
> 
> Ich find mein Nerve AM echt klasse aber dass ich an dem Teil so viel rumschrauben muss hätte ich nicht erwartet. <--- für die schei** Gabel kann Canyon nix!!!!
> 
> ...



siehe Edit im Quote


----------



## Wurzelmann (24. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube auch, gemessen an den Fällen (und Wiederholungen), die bereits hier im Forum dokumentiert sind, dass es sich nicht um Ausnahmefälle handeln kann (und dass XC und AM gleichermaßen betroffen sind). 

Wahrscheinlich gibt es aber viele Kunden, denen es noch gar nicht aufgefallen ist, dass sie einen Riss haben. Wer untersucht schon ständig sein Rad mit solcher Aufmerksamkeit (insbes. wenn er nicht durch das Forum hier für das Problem sensibilisiert wurde). 

Es ist in der Tat Zeit eine verbesserte Lösung anzubieten. Wenigstens klappt ja der Austausch reibungslos, mal abgesehen von der Diskussion, ob man die Kettenstrebe zum Austausch zugeschickt bekommt. Aber wie es aussieht, sind die alten Streben ja bald aufgebraucht. Wenn man dann neue machen muss, kann man diese wenigstens gleich richtig machen. Allein aus ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten macht das ja Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (24. Januar 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Wenn man dann neue machen muss, kann man diese wenigstens gleich richtig machen. Allein aus ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten macht das ja Sinn.



Ehrlich, ich bezweifle das es sich lohnt neue Streben zu machen bzw. diese an den entsprechenden Stellen zu verstärken. Ich denke bei der Menge an fällen ist es für Canyon dann einfacher und billiger den kompletten Rahmen zu tauschen sobald Sie keine Streben mehr von der 2010er Serie haben.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Januar 2011)

Und gegen welche Rahmen - etwa den 2011er???
Da sind die Streben doch auch nur an der Bremse verstärkt?
Und wenn einem die Farbe dann nicht gefällt....?

Das wird hier wieder typisch Canyon totgeschwiegen. Irgendwo im Hintergrund bastelt man an einer Lösung und redet öffentlich nicht drüber - weil sonst könnten ja die 39960 anderen Nerve Besitzer mal drauf kommen, die Strebe unter die Lupe zu nehmen.


----------



## Cool Breeze (24. Januar 2011)

Immerhin gibts auf den Rahmen ja 5 Jahre Garantie. Wenn meine Strebe dann irgendwann 2012 brechen sollte und Canyon keine 2010er Streben oder Rahmen mehr hat kann ich mich über einen aktuellen Rahmen freuen. 

Mich würde mal interessieren ob das Problem gehäuft bei Leuten auftritt, die hinten eine Scheibe >160mm verbaut haben...


----------



## nadgrajin (24. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und gegen welche Rahmen - etwa den 2011er???


Gegen das was man auf Lager hat


> Da sind die Streben doch auch nur an der Bremse verstärkt?


Dann müsste ja das selbe Problem hier auch auftreten, lassen wir uns die Saison über überraschen.


> Und wenn einem die Farbe dann nicht gefällt....?


Dann hat man Pech gehabt und muss sich selbst darum kümmern. Gibt auch Unternehmen welche Alu schweißen können.



> Das wird hier wieder typisch Canyon totgeschwiegen. Irgendwo im Hintergrund bastelt man an einer Lösung und redet öffentlich nicht drüber - weil sonst könnten ja die 39960 anderen Nerve Besitzer mal drauf kommen, die Strebe unter die Lupe zu nehmen.



Aha und welche Unternehmen machen das anders? Vielleicht schon mal drauf gekommen das eben 39960 nicht das Problem haben da Sie den Rahmen anders behandeln. Wieviel wohl das Rad nur durch die Stadt bewegen?


----------



## PiR4Te (24. Januar 2011)

@ Wartool:

Bin schon eine weile auf der suche nach einer anderen Gabel aber 150mm sollte sie schon haben, momentan fasse ich die neue Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti ins Auge, vielleicht ist die ja stabiler, allerdings kaufe ich mir keine Bike und baue dann sämtliche Teile um damit es hält, außerdem fährt sich die Fox nicht schlecht, wie ich finde.

Die Pike gibts doch nur mit 140mm, Coil finde ich ganz gut.

- ich habe alles sehr oft wegen den Knackgeräuschen zerlegen müssen... 

Finds nur schade das es Canyon einem noch so kompliziert macht und man das ganze Bike einschicken muss, wäre das nicht so, könnte man wenigstens fahren bis die neue Strebe da ist.

@ nadgrajin:
Einen Riss im Alurahmen, an der Stelle schweißen... da spricht ein Schweiss-Profi 

Es wird keine Stellungnahme von C. geben... da bin ich mir auch sicher

Gruss


----------



## nadgrajin (24. Januar 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> @ nadgrajin:
> Einen Riss im Alurahmen, an der Stelle schweißen... da spricht ein Schweiss-Profi



Kann man das nicht? Sorry, kann nur Stahl schweißen da es zur Zeit meiner ersten Ausbildung noch keine Alukarosserie in Autos gab. Bin davon ausgegangen das dies dann ebenfalls möglich sein sollte, zumal der Riss ja an einer Stelle Auftritt die nah an der Schweißnaht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (24. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das wird hier wieder typisch Canyon totgeschwiegen. Irgendwo im Hintergrund bastelt man an einer Lösung und redet öffentlich nicht drüber - weil sonst könnten ja die 39960 anderen Nerve Besitzer mal drauf kommen, die Strebe unter die Lupe zu nehmen.



Also ich hab jetzt mein Nerve XC 2008er (es wurden ja auch durchaus ältere Modelle genannt) genau geprüft ... alles OK. Fahre das Ding bei jedem Wetter ... und leicht war ich auch nicht immer. Bin nach den 2,5 Jahren so zufrieden das ich gar meinem Vater zum 2011er Canyon XC geraten habe. TOI TOI TOI das es auch so beim 2011er XC geht wie bei meinem ersten Canyon bike.  Absolut zuverlässig und keine Probleme!
Die Meldungen sind ja noch Überschaubar und solange man Ersatz bekommt ist doch alles OK.

Meine Sitzstrebe sieht nicht sonderlich anders aus als die hier auf den Fotos gezeigte.
Was mir noch einfällt ... ich hab meins direkt vor Ort abgeholt. Könnte es vielleicht auch an unsachgemäßen Umgang beim Versand liegen das da mal die Räder irgendwo gegen kommen und es so später zu diesen Schäden kommt?


----------



## Frank1337 (24. Januar 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Meine Sitzstrebe sieht nicht sonderlich anders aus als die hier auf den Fotos gezeigte.
> Was mir noch einfällt ... ich hab meins direkt vor Ort abgeholt. Könnte es vielleicht auch an unsachgemäßen Umgang beim Versand liegen das da mal die Räder irgendwo gegen kommen und es so später zu diesen Schäden kommt?



Denke nicht, dass es ein Problem ist, das durch den Versand kommt
2 Wochen wirds ca dauern hat man mir heute am Telefon gesagt


----------



## Frank1337 (25. Januar 2011)

Nächstes Update...
Habe heut ne Mail bekommen, dass der ganze Rahmen getauscht wird, da die Strebe in Pure Orange nicht vorhanden ist. Sollte jetzt einen neuen orangenen Rahmen bekommen, aber auf Nachfrage bekomm ich jetzt einen anodisierten schwarzen Rahmen. Das Schaltauge ist beim Transport gebrochen, wird auch kostenfrei ersetzt.

Ich finde, die sind da sehr nett (Service) und auch sehr kulant!


----------



## elch01 (27. Januar 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Bei den Leuten, wo die *Bremssattelaufnahme *gerissen ist, was haben die für eine Bremse/Scheibengröße/Adapter gefahren? Bis jetzt habe ich nur Fotos von Avids + 185 mm gesehen. Da wird immer der durchgesteckte PM Adapter verbaut + längere Schrauben. Würde mich interessieren ob das Problem vielleicht u.a. daran liegt.


Ich fang mal an bei mir wars ein Avid mit dem besagten Adapter. Und die Konstruktion ist auch die Fehlerquelle da die lange Schraube auch einen ebensolangen Hebel gibt.  Nicht lustig find ich das Problem von Seiten Canyon totzuschweigen. Ein Rückruf wird's wohl erst geben wenn ein Biker wegen Totalversagen schwer stürzt und ein Gutachter zur Klärung der Usache / Schuld das Bike / Teil untersucht.


----------



## Strider (28. Januar 2011)

Die meisten Leute scheinen es aber auch rechtzeitig zu bemerken. Wir haben hier ja jetzt noch nicht von vielen gebrochenen Rahmen gehört!


----------



## FrankyB (28. Januar 2011)

WAS GEHT DENN HIER AB?

Da komm ich nach knapp 2 Monaten mal wieder her und alles nur solche "uninteressanten" konstruktiven OnTopic Beiträge? Was soll das denn?

Was ist mit xtrail und jaamaa? Sind die jetzt zu Softies mutiert und haben sich an die Händchen gefasst und gaaanz doll lieb? ;-) Oder hat einer von beiden etwa geloost? Gibt's jetzt nen extra Thread mit den beiden?
Das war so schon aufheiternd, das darf doch nicht vorbei sein.....

Also bitte, back to OffTopic!! ;-)

Bye,
Franky


----------



## minne71 (4. Februar 2011)

Bei mir ist sie auch gerissen. Muss das Fahrrad zu Canyon schicken. Die haben mir allerdings zugesagt, dass der ganze Vorgang nur 2 Wochen dauert.


----------



## PiR4Te (4. Februar 2011)

Meins ist schon 1,5 Wochen unterwegs, habe erst nach einer Woche die Eingangsbestätigung erhalten.

Das schlimmste an der Sache ist, dass abzusehen ist, dass die neue Strebe auch wieder reißt, da ja nix geändert wird.
Mein Rahmen kommt bei eBay rein... mir reichts.

Ist zwar traurig weil sich das AM wunderbar fährt aber ich will einfach was zuverlässiges.

Gruss


----------



## sugarbiker (4. Februar 2011)

Bike ist wieder zurück mit neuer Sitzstrebe

Dauer per Post in Summe 2,5 Wochen, Kommunikation und Service seitens Canyon fairerweise top!

Allerdings keine Antwort auf schriftlich formulierte Fragen bezüglich Ursachen, warum gleiche Sitzstrebe wieder verbaut werden etc.

Befürchte dass ich mich wieder in einem Jahr hier melde..........


----------



## xilo (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo
auch ich hatte das selbe Problem an der Sitzstrebe, und ein Haarriss am Sattelrohr.
Canyon hat vor genau einer Woche mein Rahmen ( Nerve XC ) erhalten. Und ich habe heute die Info erhalten, das ein neuer Rahmen Versendet wurde.
Also fuer mich ist das ein sehr guter Service.  
Und das Canyon keine Aussage trift ist doch logisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. Februar 2011)

xilo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und das Canyon keine Aussage trift ist doch logisch.



Das mag einer Logik folgen, die ich nicht mal vermuten kann - ich habe dafür nicht einmal Verständnis (was auch mit eigenen Erfahrungen mit C. zu tun hat). 

Es ist aber schon interessant zu wissen, ob es einer gewissen Gesetzmäßigkeit folgt oder ob man einfach mit dem Risiko als Käufer leben muss, da halt jeder 3. Rahmen (z.B.) betroffen ist. 

AM/XC aus 09-10 gebraucht kaufen/verkaufen ist so nämlich fast unmöglich.


----------



## Frank1337 (7. Februar 2011)

Meine Reklamation ist problemlos abgewickelt worden, seid Samstag kann ich wieder in die Pedale treten. Hat jetzt gute 2 Wochen gedauert


----------



## sugarbiker (8. Februar 2011)

jetzt wirds spannend

bei meinem 2010er AM8 hat Canyon laut Lieferschein eine neue 2009er Sitzstrebe eingebaut.  ??

wie wars bei den anderen ?


----------



## Cool Breeze (8. Februar 2011)

Die 2009 und 2010er Rahmen sind doch sowieso identisch?!


----------



## nakNAK (8. Februar 2011)

wie schauts bei dren 2011 am aus? hat canyon da etwas an den sitzstreben verstärkt?


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Februar 2011)

schau hier...



simsalonaut schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, wurden Ketten- und Sitzstreben für 2011 überarbeitet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7444462#post7444462
> 
> Und ansonsten:


----------



## sugarbiker (8. Februar 2011)

Cool Breeze schrieb:


> Die 2009 und 2010er Rahmen sind doch sowieso identisch?!



nein, nicht ganz; bei den 2010er Modellen wurde der Lenkwinkel für 150mm Gabeln leicht geändert, was sonst noch geändert wurde ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

um hier mal etwas Licht in die Sache zu bringen. Wir hatten bei der 2009 eingeführten Nerve Modellreihe verschiedentlich die hier genannten Risse. Die Reklamationsquote liegt dabei aber durchaus im üblichen Rahmen. Wir haben natürlich nach den ersten Fällen die Rahmen untersucht und als Ursache Fertigungsprobleme festgestellt. Um diese zu umgehen wurden bereits in der 2009er Generation als Running Change verschiedene Änderungen an den Kettenstreben und Postmount-Aufnahmen durchgeführt um hier mehr Reserve zu haben. Betroffene Rahmen werden wie hier auch schon beschrieben anstandslos getauscht.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## sugarbiker (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo Michael,
danke für das offene Statement.

Es sind aber auch einige 2010er AM-Modelle betroffen (wie meins) ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

es gab verschiedene Änderungen zu verschiedenen Schadensfällen - ich habe jetzt leider keine genaue Zeitlinie vorliegen, der Kollege aus der QC ist unterwegs. Die "späten" 2010er und die 2011er Rahmen sind auf jeden Fall nicht betroffen. Und auch von den 2009er und 2010er bei weitem nicht alle, wie gesagt, die Reklaquote liegt noch im Rahmen des üblichen.

VG
Michael


----------



## sugarbiker (9. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht wird das mit der Zeitlinie noch geklärt.

Warum nähmlich in 2010 Modellen mit Haarrissen in der Sitzstrebe im Reklamationsfall eine 2009er Sitzstrebe verbaut wird und keine "späte" 2010er bleibt mir unklar - wir vertrauen aber euch.


----------



## Frank1337 (9. Februar 2011)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das mit der Zeitlinie noch geklärt.
> 
> Warum nähmlich in 2010 Modellen mit Haarrissen in der Sitzstrebe im Reklamationsfall eine 2009er Sitzstrebe verbaut wird und keine "späte" 2010er bleibt mir unklar - wir vertrauen aber euch.



Hab meins am Samstag wieder bekommen und auf der Rechnung steht nicht um welche Strebe es sich handelt...


----------



## PiR4Te (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

habe diese Woche meinen Rahmen mit einer neuen Sattelstrebe zurückbekommen.

*Ich muss hier mal ein Lob an den Service bei Canyon aussprechen, es hat genau zwei Wochen gedauert, das ist echt zügig! *

Die neue Sattelstrebe etwas anders aus als die alte, der untere Teil besitzt eine andere form und die verstrebung schaut auch ein wenig anders aus.

Was mich stutzig macht, auf dem Garantiebeleg steht " Sattelstrebe Modell 2009, soll mir aber egal sein wenn sie besser hält.

Gruß


----------



## sugarbiker (12. April 2011)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gab verschiedene Änderungen zu verschiedenen Schadensfällen - ich habe jetzt leider keine genaue Zeitlinie vorliegen, der Kollege aus der QC ist unterwegs. Die "späten" 2010er und die 2011er Rahmen sind auf jeden Fall nicht betroffen. Und auch von den 2009er und 2010er bei weitem nicht alle, wie gesagt, die Reklaquote liegt noch im Rahmen des üblichen.
> 
> ...



wollte das Thema mal wieder hochziehen, es fehlt immer noch das statement mit der Zeitlinie, der Kollege von der QC müsste ja wieder zurück sein.
Seltsam das sich kein neuer Schadensfall im Frühjahr gemeldet hat, vielleicht trifft es nur die in der Kälte fahrenden......


----------



## Werner Amort (16. April 2011)

mein 2010er Nerve MR geht jetzt auch mit neuer Sitzstrebe in die neue Saison.
nachdem die alte leider  gerissen ist.

der Garantiefall wurde von Canyon zu meiner vollsten zufriedenheit abgewickelt

aber was mir aufgefallen ist. 
zumindest beim MR gabs an der problematischen Stelle ein Update

hier mal meine Kiste





im Shop sieht man dass bei den neuen Streben  die kleine Strebe von der Achse hoch zur Sitzstrebe weggelassen wurde.

passen die neuen Streben auch in den 2010er Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hogi (30. April 2011)

Nun ist der Riss in der neuen Strebe wieder da, Ende 2010 wurde die alte Strebe von Canyon getauscht. 

In den letzten beiden Monaten bin ich 30.000 hm gefahren. Urlaube im Soca-Tal und Finale Ligure waren dabei. Bin kein downhiller, fahre MTB-Marathons.

Werde mein Rad nicht gleich einschicken, da ich es im Moment fürs Training brauche. Werde mit Canyon sprechen, weil ich nicht zwei Mal im Jahr die Strebe reklamieren will.


----------



## T!ll (30. April 2011)

hogi schrieb:


> Werde mit Canyon sprechen, weil ich nicht zwei Mal im Jahr die Strebe reklamieren will.



Same here, habe jetzt den zweiten Riss innerhalb eines halben Jahres.


----------



## hogi (30. April 2011)

Und mein Reklamations Zirkus mit canyon beginnt schon auf der HP. Wenn man auf der HP am Reklamationsformular bei Versand den unteren Radio Button anklickt, kann man das Formular gar nicht absenden. 

Ihr könnt euch also die Mühe sparen und gleich ein Mail schicken.


----------



## hogi (1. Mai 2011)

Luder-Intruder schrieb:


> boah eh gibts ja wohl nich  wenn ich die kacke hia lese dann kauf ich ganz bestimt kein canyon!!!


 
Ein Problem mit der Konstruktion kann einem mit jedem Hersteller passieren. Auch die Veleugnung des Problems durch den Hersteller ist nichts Außergewöhnliches. Das würde ich nicht überbewerten.

Die Nerve-Serie (AM und XC - bei Beiden hatte ich das Problem) werde ich mit dieser Konstruktion aber niemand empfehlen, der gerne auf Singletrails unterwegs ist.


----------



## Werner Amort (1. Mai 2011)

hat schon jemand dran gedacht die strebe rauszunehmen?

also so wie es aktuell beim MR ist...


----------



## -Aggi- (26. Mai 2011)

Bei meinem XC 9.0 Bj. 05/10 ist die Sitzstrebe auch gerissen.Bild ist im Anhang
Habe heute mit Canyon telefoniert,bin mal gespannt wie lange die rep.
dauert.


----------



## KTMT77 (30. Mai 2011)

Ja, bei mir siehts auch so aus, als wäre *sowohl* die Sitzstrebe an fraglicher Positon gerissen, *als auch* die Postmountaufnahme... Werde Canyon gleich mal Bilder schicken... echt nicht gerade erfreulich für so ein teures Gerät...


----------



## cougar1982 (30. Mai 2011)

so bei meinem xc von 2010 habe ich heute auch einen riss gefunden. werde morgen mal bei canyon anrufen. hoffentlich geht das schnell.


----------



## unchained (30. Mai 2011)




----------



## jaamaa (30. Mai 2011)

unchained schrieb:


>


Wie  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (30. Mai 2011)

werden ja immer mehr. ich fahr jetzt torque und kontrolliere diese stellen auch immer noch. Muss wohl durch mein Nerve ES geschädigt worden sein


----------



## fkal (30. Mai 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> werden ja immer mehr. ich fahr jetzt torque und kontrolliere diese stellen auch immer noch. Muss wohl durch mein Nerve ES geschädigt worden sein



ich schalte mich auch ein...nerve mr (2009). heute entdeckt; gleicher riss wie auf der vorherigen seite vom MR-Besitzer beschrieben.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Mai 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> und kontrolliere diese stellen auch immer noch. Muss wohl durch mein Nerve ES geschädigt worden sein



Habe mir auch diese Angewohnheit angeeignet. Die 20 Therapiesitzungen brachten aber etwas Besserung . Und jetzt... wird es wieder schlimmer! 

Bevor ich mir eine Variostütze zulegte, habe ich nach jeder Abfahrt angehalten um meine Sattelstütze wieder hochzufahren. Heute halte ich nach jeder Abfahrt an um meine Strebe zu kontrollieren. Kann es das sein?


----------



## Strider (31. Mai 2011)

Man muss es ja auch nicht übertreiben. Zwischen Riss und Bruch liegt doch noch ein ganzes Stück. Hier gab es glaube ich noch nie einen Bericht von jemandem dem die Strebe wirklich ganz durchgebrochen ist. Und selbst wenn ist das nicht so das Drama wie ein Oberrohr oder gar Gabelbruch. Würde sich wohl eher so anfühlen wie ein Ast im Hinterrad.


----------



## unchained (31. Mai 2011)

Mir ist die Strebe an der Bremsaufnahme im Jahr 2007 mit einem Knall durchgebrochen. Lediglich beim leichten Anbremsen. 

Danach gab es einen Austauschrahmen, der ebenfalls 2 neue Hinterbauten bekommen hat, bis er endlich verkauft wurde.


----------



## Wurzelmann (31. Mai 2011)

Strider schrieb:


> Man muss es ja auch nicht übertreiben. Zwischen Riss und Bruch liegt doch noch ein ganzes Stück. Hier gab es glaube ich noch nie einen Bericht von jemandem dem die Strebe wirklich ganz durchgebrochen ist. Und selbst wenn ist das nicht so das Drama wie ein Oberrohr oder gar Gabelbruch. Würde sich wohl eher so anfühlen wie ein Ast im Hinterrad.



Panik muss man wirklich keine kriegen. 

Ich bin sicher noch 1000km mit meiner kaputten Strebe gefahren, und zwar hauptsächlich S1 und auch einige S2 Trails. Der Riss hat sich in der Zeit nicht wesentlich verändert. 

Der Austausch ging bei mir übrigens in einer Woche  Der gleichzeitig zu Toxoholics gesckte Dämpfer hat sich wesentlich mehr Zeit gelassen


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Mai 2011)

Strider schrieb:


> ..Zwischen Riss und Bruch liegt doch noch ein ganzes Stück. Hier gab es glaube ich noch nie einen Bericht von jemandem dem die Strebe wirklich ganz durchgebrochen ist. Und selbst wenn ist das nicht so das Drama wie ein Oberrohr oder gar Gabelbruch. Würde sich wohl eher so anfühlen wie ein *Ast *im Hinterrad.



Apropos* Ast* - mit einem Ast und ein paar dicken Kabelbindern hatten wir seinerzeit mal eine gebrochene Sitzstrebe geschient, die urplötzlich ohne Vorwarnung mitten auf einem schnellen holprigen Trail entzwei brach...

Also immer Kabelbinder dabei haben.


----------



## T!ll (31. Mai 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also immer Kabelbinder dabei haben.



Oder besser gleich ein Torque kaufen


----------



## nadgrajin (31. Mai 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Oder besser gleich ein Torque kaufen



Was für die meisten aber wohl overhead ist und da schließe ich mich derzeit noch mit ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (31. Mai 2011)

Strider schrieb:


> Man muss es ja auch nicht übertreiben. Zwischen Riss und Bruch liegt doch noch ein ganzes Stück. Hier gab es glaube ich noch nie einen Bericht von jemandem dem die Strebe wirklich ganz durchgebrochen ist. Und selbst wenn ist das nicht so das Drama wie ein Oberrohr oder gar Gabelbruch. Würde sich wohl eher so anfühlen wie ein Ast im Hinterrad.



Ups.. hätte ich meine ironische Bemerkung doch als solche kennzeichnen sollen. Bitte...


----------



## canyonero84 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte mich hier auch nochmal einklinken, um noch einen weiteren Fall hinzuzufügen. 

Mein Nerve AM ist auch an der Sitzstrebe gerissen und ich habe es gerade zu Canyon versendet. Bisher verlief der Service wirklich gut, allerdings muss ich auch meine Bedenken äussern. Ein so teures  Bike, wo man bei der neuen Strebe erneut Angst haben muss, dass sie in den nächsten Monaten reisst.... (sowas kann definitiv jedem Hersteller passieren, aber für den Kunden ist das wirklich hart)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, was Canyon nun für eine "neue" Strebe verbaut....bis dahin!


----------



## canyon_biker (7. Juni 2011)

canyonero84 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, was Canyon nun für eine "neue" Strebe verbaut....bis dahin!




Ich auch !


----------



## mc83 (14. Juni 2011)

erledigt


----------



## jaamaa (14. Juni 2011)

mc83 schrieb:


> Hei, ich habe jetzt auch einen Riss in der Bremssattelaufnahme hinten entdeckt.
> Habe da zwar keine großen Bedenken, aber das soll natürlich von Canyon ausgetauscht werden.
> Der AM 7 ist jetzt 1 Jahr und 2 Monate alt.
> 
> ...



Anrufen ist besser als Mail, Fall schildern, Rückschein für den Versand anfordern/ist dann kostenlos, Austausch gegen ein anderes Modell wird sicher nicht gehen (leider ) und Nachbessern... tja, solange es Streben gibt


----------



## kilsen (14. Juni 2011)

Servus, habe das selbe problem!!! Habe ein schwarzes AM 8.0 2010. Hab grad ne mail bekommen das die Strebe ausgetauscht wird, allerdings erstmal gegen ne weiße, da die schwarze nicht verfügbar ist! Schaut bestimmt echt toll aus(( Werkstatttermin ist 30.6. Dann hab ichs im Juli wieder u. im August kann ichs wieder einschicken wenn die schwarzen streben wieder da sind. Echt super! War auf jeden mein letztes CANYON!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (14. Juni 2011)

neeeeeiiiin!!!!1111 wieeeeesooooooo???? f*** ich hab heute meins auch wegen der Sitzstrebe eingeschickt und meines ist natürlich auch schwarz!


----------



## unchained (14. Juni 2011)

haha


----------



## T!ll (14. Juni 2011)

einfach abschleifen und raw fahren


----------



## motoerhead (14. Juni 2011)

ja geil ne


----------



## jaamaa (14. Juni 2011)

Also das geht ja mal gar nicht! Wie sieht denn das aus. Und die Sprüche die man sich dann anhören muss...
Ich würde die Strebe zumindest mal fix mit der Sprühdose umlackieren. Habe mir vorhin schon mal ne Sprühdose in weiß/glänzend gekauft und hier hingestellt. Für den Fall der Fälle...


----------



## kilsen (14. Juni 2011)

Ist halt auch für Canyon nicht so ne gute Werbung wenn man gefragt wird warum man ne weiße strebe hat!!! Nehms erstmal nicht so hin. Werd morgen nochmal telen!!


----------



## Wurzelmann (15. Juni 2011)

kilsen schrieb:


> Servus, habe das selbe problem!!! Habe ein schwarzes AM 8.0 2010. Hab grad ne mail bekommen das die Strebe ausgetauscht wird, allerdings erstmal gegen ne weiße, da die schwarze nicht verfügbar ist! Schaut bestimmt echt toll aus(( Werkstatttermin ist 30.6. Dann hab ichs im Juli wieder u. im August kann ichs wieder einschicken wenn die schwarzen streben wieder da sind. Echt super! War auf jeden mein letztes CANYON!!!



Da wäre ich aber lieber bis August mit der kaputten weitergefahren. 

Aber zumindest scheint das ja zu bestätigen, dass neue Hinterbauten gefertigt werden, wenn die alten aufgebraucht sind.  Na hoffentlich sind die dann wenigstens entsprechend verbessert. 

Ein Statement von Canyon zu diesem Punkt wäre eigentlich ganz schön. Aber währscheinlich nicht realistisch, zumindest nicht bis alle Hinterbauten in allen Farben aufgebraucht sind.


----------



## sugarbiker (15. Juni 2011)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gab verschiedene Änderungen zu verschiedenen Schadensfällen - ich habe jetzt leider keine genaue Zeitlinie vorliegen, der Kollege aus der QC ist unterwegs. Die "späten" 2010er und die 2011er Rahmen sind auf jeden Fall nicht betroffen. Und auch von den 2009er und 2010er bei weitem nicht alle, wie gesagt, die Reklaquote liegt noch im Rahmen des üblichen.
> 
> ...



ja, Herr Staab wollte sich ja noch melden, der Kollege von der QC müsste ja wieder zurück sein.


----------



## kilsen (15. Juni 2011)

@ Wurzelmann, weiter fahren ging nicht, Laufrad stand schief im rahmen das es schon den rahmen berührt hat!!!
Hab heut nochmal gemailt, gibt vorerst keine andere möglichkeit! Kann aber mein rad bis Saisonende so fahren, u. dann im winter erst einschicken


----------



## Wurzelmann (15. Juni 2011)

kilsen schrieb:


> @ Wurzelmann, weiter fahren ging nicht, Laufrad stand schief im rahmen das es schon den rahmen berührt hat!!!
> Hab heut nochmal gemailt, gibt vorerst keine andere möglichkeit! Kann aber mein rad bis Saisonende so fahren, u. dann im winter erst einschicken





Ja dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (15. Juni 2011)

Exakt 2 Wochen hats gedauert bis mein Hinterbau (MR 2009) wieder da war. Leider etwas zu spät für meinen kurzen Bikeurlaub, aber was soll man machen. Beim Händler hätte es länger gedauert! Vorbildlich. 

Kleines Manko. Leider wieder ein 2009er Hinterbau und kein "umkonstruierter" 2011er 

Kleiner Tip: Wenns eilt nur den Hinterbau einschicken - dann ists kein DHL Sperrgut und wird somit schneller verschickt.


----------



## cougar1982 (16. Juni 2011)

nur hinterbau einschicken geht aber net. zumindest bei mir wollte das canyon nicht. egal am 22.6. bekomm ich auch nen hinterbau nin weiß (schwarzer rahmen)


----------



## jaamaa (16. Juni 2011)

Da schon ich mein Bike die letzten 3 Wochen, damit vor dem Urlaub keine Strebe reißt und nach 2 std Biken im Ösiland entdecke ich heute wieder ein Riss über der Schweißnaht. Bild posten spar ich mir, sieht ja immer gleich aus. Da ich noch ein paar Tage hier bin und das nun auch schon zum dritten mal passiert ist,* könnte ich kotzen:kotz:




*


----------



## mc83 (16. Juni 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Anrufen ist besser als Mail, Fall schildern, Rückschein für den Versand anfordern/ist dann kostenlos, Austausch gegen ein anderes Modell wird sicher nicht gehen (leider ) *und Nachbessern... tja, solange es Streben gibt *




Ich dachte, dass man nur 3mal nachbessern darf. Wenn die nichts Gscheites zum Austauschen haben, war das mein letztes Canyon. Mich ärgerts im Moment, da ich zwei Kollegen auch Canyon Räder deutlich empfohlen habe.


----------



## PiR4Te (16. Juni 2011)

Mein Rahmen hat jetzt eine neue Strebe, wird aber nicht mehr zum Einsatz kommen da er zum 
Verkauf steht (bei Interesse mailen ;-)

Nur Hinterbau einschicken wurde bei mir auch abgelehnt.

Meiner Meinung nach sieht die neue Strebe allerdings ein wenig anders aus, als die alte.

Gruß


----------



## cougar1982 (23. Juni 2011)

morgen kommt mein rahmen mit falschem hinterbau wieder zurück. bin mal gespannt wie das aussieht.


----------



## jaamaa (24. Juni 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen hat jetzt eine neue Strebe, wird aber nicht mehr zum Einsatz kommen da er zum
> Verkauf steht (bei Interesse mailen ;-)
> 
> Nur Hinterbau einschicken wurde bei mir auch abgelehnt.
> ...



Wo genau soll sie denn anders sein?


----------



## PiR4Te (24. Juni 2011)

ich bin der Meinung das Versteifungsdreiceck ist ein wnig länger... bin aber nicht sicher da ich die alte nicht zum Vergleich habe.

Blder gibts gerade bei eBay 

gruss


----------



## derwolf02 (19. August 2011)

Nach 2 Jahren und ca. 5000 km hab ich jetzt auch bei meinem Nerve AM 8.0 (Modelljahr 2009) den 'berühmten' Riss in der Sitzstrebe entdeckt. Bisher dachte ich immer, dass er, wenn überhaupt, innerhalb der ersten Monate bzw. km auftritt, und ich mit der Laufleistung schon auf der sicheren Seite wäre. 

Morgen geht das Bike zu Canyon. Mal sehen, was sich designmäßig an der Strebe geändert hat. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich nicht dasselbe Drama wie bei meinem Steppenwolf Tycoon CR von 2002 durchmachen muss. Da sind mir innerhalb von 2 Jahren 4 Kettenstreben gebrochen bzw. gerissen. Alle an derselben Schweißnaht und mit exakt demselben Schadensbild. Meiner Meinung nach hätten die damals eine Rückruf- oder Umtauschaktion machen müssen, da ich definitiv nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem war. Achtet mal bei ebay drauf, wieviele Tycoon CR mit "neuer Hinterbau" oder "Hinterbau nach XX km getauscht" verkauft werden.

Von meinem Canyon Bike war ich bisher absoult begeistert, hab es zig mal (erfolgreich!) weiterempfohlen und genieße jeden Ausritt damit. Es wäre echt schade, wenn dieses Bild jetzt durch so einen Defekt getrübt würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honnel (1. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin seit heute auch im Club der Haarrisssitzstreben...

Anbei ein paar Bilder. Canyon hab ich auch schon alarmiert, hoffentlich haben die noch was in orange übrig, einen 2012er Rahmen würde ich natürlich auch nehmen. Könnt ich zur Not auch gleich am Sa auf der Eurobike mitnehmen .

Gruß
Honnel


----------



## isnogud77 (2. September 2011)

Ich auch. Zusätzlich habe ich Risse in der Bremsaufnahme an der gleichen Strebe auf der anderen Seite.

Da ich nächstes Wochenende biken wollte habe ich mir ein Bein ausgerissen um das Teil möglichst schnell zu denen zu bekommen. Hab die Strebe ausgebaut und seit gestern ist sie bei Canyon.

Eben hab ich mit Canyon telefoniert und bekomme mitgeteilt dass die zurzeit eine Bearbeitungszeit von 2-3 Wochen haben. Ich hoffe mal das ist eine sehr pessimistische Einschätzung.

Einem Kumpel ist mal die hinterbaustrebe seines simplon bikes auf einem alpencross gerissen. Simplon hat per express das teil nach österreich geschickt und er musste nur einen Tag aussetzen. Vorbildlicher Service!


----------



## knuspi (2. September 2011)

Wow, da bekommt man ja richtig Angst wenn man das liest. Habe ein 2009er XC, welches ja auch betroffen ist da gleicher Hinterbau. Bis jetzt ist aber noch kein Riss zu sehen. Es sind auch immerhin schon fast 8.000 km drauf.

Interessant finde ich, dass du nur die Strebe zu Canyon schicken durftest. Bei allen anderen Fällen habe ich gelesen, dass immer der komplette Rahmen hingeschickt werden musste. Hast du das mit Canyon so vereinbart oder einfach die Strebe hingeschickt?


----------



## isnogud77 (2. September 2011)

Das hab ich vorher telefonisch abgeklärt und da gab es auch keine Probleme. Ich hab natürlich auch gehofft dass es dadurch etwas schneller geht.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. September 2011)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass das Nerve AM wahrscheinlich viele tausend mal verkauft wurde und dass man hier nur 2xx posts hat.. kann das problem gar nicht so oft auftreten.. insofern, entspannung!


----------



## PiR4Te (2. September 2011)

Wenn man davon ausgeht, wie viele der Tausenden Nerve-Besitzer hier im Forum angemeldet sind und wie viele den Riss noch nicht einmal bemerkt haben... ich würde sagen... 80% aller Nerve-fahrer sind betroffen, zumal es leute gibt die schon die zweite oder dritte Strebe drin haben.

Ich denke das Teil hält bei keinem, der das Bike im Gelände bewegt.

Die Risse bei Honnel sehen schon extrem aus

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (2. September 2011)

Tjo ich nehm das Teil ganz normal ran. Der AM Bereich wird ausgereizt und ich hab keine Probs. Aber wozu gibts denn 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen


----------



## fkal (2. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Tjo ich nehm das Teil ganz normal ran. Der AM Bereich wird ausgereizt und ich hab keine Probs. Aber wozu gibts denn 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen



Die Garantiedauer beträgt ab dem Modelljahr 2008 6 Jahre, für frühere Modelljahre 5 Jahre.  

zum Thema Hinterbau einschicken oder nicht. Der Herr an der Hotline hat auch zu mir gemeint, dass ich den ganzen Rahmen einschicken soll. Aber nachdem ich hier gelesen hab, dass bei praktische allen Leuten hier nur der Hinterbau getauscht wurde, hab ich auch nur den Hinterbau eingeschickt, um einen schnelleren Versand bei DHL zu erreichen (kein Sperrgut). Hat anstandslos funktioniert! Binnen 2 Wochen war er wieder da.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. September 2011)

Ist ja noch besser


----------



## fkal (2. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ist ja noch besser



hab ich mir auch letztens gedacht  war auch der meinung, dass es 5 Jahre wären


----------



## Wurzelmann (3. September 2011)

isnogud77 schrieb:


> ...
> Eben hab ich mit Canyon telefoniert und bekomme mitgeteilt dass die zurzeit eine Bearbeitungszeit von 2-3 Wochen haben. Ich hoffe mal das ist eine sehr pessimistische Einschätzung.
> ...



Hat vielleicht etwas mit der Eurobike zu tun?

Ich hatte damals meinen ganzen Rahmen eingeschickt und in unter 10 Tagen wieder zurück.


----------



## knuspi (3. September 2011)

Also das 80% aller Nerve-Fahrer betroffen sind ist ja mal total daneben. Das glaub ich nicht. Aber ich denke schon, dass mehr Bikes betroffen sind als Canyon zugeben will (habe mal irgendwo im Thread was von 0,0x gelesen). Naja, hilft nur, die üblichen Stellen hin und wieder zu überprüfen.


----------



## PiR4Te (3. September 2011)

Ich denke die 80% sind nicht ganz unrealisisch, da es sich mMn um eine Kunstruktionsfehler handelt und nicht um einen Herstellungsfehler. (wie gesagt, die Leute die ihr Nerve im Gelände bewegen und nicht nur auf Straßen und Forstwegen)

0,0x wäre unter 10%, ich denke das ist daneben.

Ist einfach schade, dass der Nerve-Rahmen diese Problemstelle hat, da ich ihn ansonsten spitze fand.

Gruss


----------



## xTr3Me (3. September 2011)

Jo der Rahmen ist auch toll. Bin nach wie vor überzeugt. Ich hol mir trotzdem irgendwann was anderes.. finde zB das Strive sehr interessant *g*


----------



## honnel (4. September 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht etwas mit der Eurobike zu tun?
> 
> Ich hatte damals meinen ganzen Rahmen eingeschickt und in unter 10 Tagen wieder zurück.



Denke ich eher nicht.
Habe bei meiner Supportanfrage wegen des Rahmenbruchs direkt am Folgetag alles geklärt gehabt von wegen Retourenschein und allen anderen Formalitäten. Fehlt jetzt nur noch ein großer Karton...

Bei mir heißt es ich muss unbedingt den kompletten Rahmen einschicken. 
Denkt ihr das hat auch was mit dem Dämpfer zu tun?
Komisch das es mal so und mal so geht...

Gruß Honnel


----------



## isnogud77 (4. September 2011)

Ich hab denen gesagt dass ich in der Schweiz wohne und es deswegen ziemlich aufwändig ist den ganzen Rahmen zu schicken. Der Retourenschein ist nur innerhalb von Deutschland gültig. Danach hat die Frau vom Service gesagt dass es auch ok ist wenn ich nur die Strebe schicke wenn ich mir den Ausbau zutraue.

Ich versteh nicht warum man ansonsten aber immer den kompletten Rahmen schicken muss. Natürlich hat man an der Strebe keine Rahmennummer mit der man überprüfen könnte ob der Rahmen noch Garantie hat aber keiner dieser Rahmen ist ja schon älter als 6 Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (6. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Tjo ich nehm das Teil ganz normal ran. Der AM Bereich wird ausgereizt und ich hab keine Probs. Aber wozu gibts denn 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen



Tjo am 2.9.11 hab ich das geschrieben.. und was musste ich gestern feststellen?


 

 

Gibts doch nicht...


----------



## honnel (6. September 2011)

Willkommen im Boot 
Was meint Canyon dazu?

Mein Rahmen ist mittlerweile schon unterwegs zu Canyon.
Schon mal gut: Man bekommt einen Retourenschein, hat also keine Kosten für den Versand (zumindest bis jetzt). 
Hoffe das es jetzt flott voran geht, bisher wurden 2-3 Wochen geschätzt.

Gruß Honnel


----------



## xTr3Me (6. September 2011)

Habe an Canyon erst vorhin geschrieben, also ist erst mal Abwarten angesagt. Ich hoffe, dass ich den Rahmen noch bis Dezember fahren kann, weil ich keine Lust habe schon wieder 3 Wochen auf mein Bike zu verzichten. Hatte das erst letzten November, wo man noch mal bei einigen Sonnentagen hätte wunderbar fahren können.. damals war der Dämpfer undicht und die Gabel hat gebockt..


----------



## jaamaa (6. September 2011)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es so auch noch hält. Also keine großen Sprünge und immer ein Auge drauf... dann würde ich ruhig weiterfahren bis du es einschickst (_... wie immer ohne Gewähr_ )


----------



## derwolf02 (7. September 2011)

Schon irgendwie ärgerlich: Den bekannten Haarriss hab ich Anfang August festgestellt und dann per Mail mit Canyon den Austausch auf Garantie vereinbart. 

Eingeschickt hab ich's am 20. August
Geplantes Reparaturdatum laut Canyon: 29. September!

Realistisch betrachtet hab ich mein Bike Anfang/Mitte Oktober wieder. OK, außer dem Tausch der betroffenen Sitzstrebe sind noch ein paar andere Arbeiten fällig, die ich gleich mitmachen lass' (Zughüllen tauschen, hintere Lager der DT Nabe schon wieder tauschen, etc.), aber 6 Wochen find ich schon ganz schön lange - zumal für eine Garantieabwicklung, bei der Kunden in der Regel eh schon 'unzufrieden' sind.

Das war's dann wohl mit den Herbsttouren im goldenen September. :-(
Ausfahrten auf meinem Steppenwolf-Oldtimer machen halt nur halb so viel Spaß....

derwolf02

PS: Braucht jemand einen Canyon Nerve AM Rahmen, Größe L, Baujahr 2009, mit Fox RP23 Dämpfer (Service 12/2010). Alle Lager neu, Sitzstrebe und Wippe neu, Züge und Zughüllen neu, Preis VB. Interessenten bitte per PN melden.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

Sehr schade das ganze  - mich wundert es auch, dass dieses Problem 2009 nicht aufgefallen ist und man den selben Hinterbau auch 2010 verbaut hat. 

@derwolf
Was wirds denn als nÃ¤chstes? Ich Ã¼berlege auch derzeit ob ich nÃ¤chsten FrÃ¼hling dann upgraden soll. Allerdings sind mir die richtig edlen RÃ¤der einfach zu teuer. Nicolai und Co kosten eben gleich mal 4000â¬-5000â¬ :X - ein Strive 9.0 wÃ¤re bei 3000â¬ fast ein "SchnÃ¤ppchen"..


----------



## honnel (7. September 2011)

Hi zusammen,



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sehr schade das ganze  - mich wundert es auch, dass dieses Problem 2009 nicht aufgefallen ist und man den selben Hinterbau auch 2010 verbaut hat.



Laut dem Post von Canyon ist das ja schon 2009 behoben worden:


mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> um hier mal etwas Licht in die Sache zu bringen. Wir hatten bei der 2009 eingeführten Nerve Modellreihe verschiedentlich die hier genannten Risse. Die Reklamationsquote liegt dabei aber durchaus im üblichen Rahmen. Wir haben natürlich nach den ersten Fällen die Rahmen untersucht und als Ursache Fertigungsprobleme festgestellt. Um diese zu umgehen wurden bereits in der 2009er Generation als Running Change verschiedene Änderungen an den Kettenstreben und Postmount-Aufnahmen durchgeführt um hier mehr Reserve zu haben. Betroffene Rahmen werden wie hier auch schon beschrieben anstandslos getauscht.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Michael



Ist bekannt ab wann keine Rahmen mehr mit den Fertigungsfehler raus gegangen sind? Habe mein Rad im Juni 2009 bekommen, da wars also noch mit dem Problem...  



derwolf02 schrieb:


> Eingeschickt hab ich's am 20. August
> Geplantes Reparaturdatum laut Canyon: 29. September!



Wie lange muss der Rest so warten? So wie ich das hier lese sind ja einige Rahmen/Sitzstreben gerade unterwegs zu Canyon oder dort für Austausch/Reparatur bzgl. des "Haarriss"-Problems.
Bei mir ist der Rahmen mittlerweile heil bei Canyon angekommen. Bis auf die automatische Eingangsmail ist aber noch nichts weiter geschehen (Aber auch erst seit gestern dort).

Gruß Honnel


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

Mir hat Canyon noch nicht einmal meine Email beantwortet. Das finde ich jetzt schon recht komisch. 48h sind zwar keine Ewigkeit, aber doch ausreichend viel Zeit um zumindest mal zu antworten? Egal, ich chill derweil mal. Hoffentlich bricht mir das Teil nicht sporadisch auseinander


----------



## derwolf02 (7. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sehr schade das ganze  - mich wundert es auch, dass dieses Problem 2009 nicht aufgefallen ist und man den selben Hinterbau auch 2010 verbaut hat.
> 
> @derwolf
> Was wirds denn als nächstes? Ich überlege auch derzeit ob ich nächsten Frühling dann upgraden soll. Allerdings sind mir die richtig edlen Räder einfach zu teuer. Nicolai und Co kosten eben gleich mal 4000-5000 :X - ein Strive 9.0 wäre bei 3000 fast ein "Schnäppchen"..



Gute Frage, zu deren Beantwortung ich bisschen ausholen muss:
Ich bin traumatisiert von meinem Steppenwolf Tycoon CT bzw. CR. Ich hatte seinerzeit eine Endlos-Reklamation mit gerissenen Hinterbauten (ich wurde deswegen vor ca. 3 Jahren sogar mal in der BIKE interviewt). Mir sind damals innerhalb von zwei Jahren 5 Hinterbauten immer an derselben Schweißnaht gerissen -einer sogar während der Fahrt. OK, ich wiege 87 kg und bin damit kein Leichtgewicht, fahre aber weder Rennen noch im Bikepark. Ich mach keine Stunts und bis auf ab und zu einen Bunny Hopp über ne Wurzel, bleiben die Räder meist am Boden. 90 % der Strecke leg ich im Mittelgebirge zurück und einmal jährlich ne Transalp. Ist das jetzt extrem? Ich denke nicht. Ein nicht auf's letzte Gramm getrimmtes All Mountain muss das abkönnen! Deshalb sah/seh ich die Schuld für solche Risse in den Hinterbauten bei Steppenwolf bzw. jetzt eben bei Canyon, und nicht bei mir. 

Der langen Reder kurzer Sinn: Wenn einem einmal ein Rahmen gerissen ist, dann ist das Grundvertrauen weg. Bei meinem Steppenwolf schau ich jetzt noch regelmäßig auf die bekannte Stelle (obwohl der letzte Rahmen seit 6 Jahren hält), ob nicht schon wieder was zu sehen ist - man weiß ja nie. Und bei meinem Canyon würde es auch so werden, wenn ich's denn mal wieder hab. 

Deshalb ist in mir folgender Plan gereift:
Am Samstag hab ich einen Termin beim Liteville Händler. Das 301 kostet zwar satte 1900  (Rahmen + Dämpfer), aber ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf gerissene Hinterbauten - und über LV hab ich echt noch NIE was negatives gehört. Meinen Canyon Rahmen werde ich verkaufen. Ich schätze mal, dass ich irgendwas zwischen 500 und 800  dafür bekommen sollte (Rahmen mit Dämpfer). Dann leg ich noch 1400 - 1100 für den LV Rahmen drauf und nochmal 200 für das hintere Laufrad (LV hat Syntace X12 Steckachse hinten). Den Rest der Teile kann ich vom Canyon übernehmen. 
Soweit der Plan. Ob sich das technisch machen lässt (und ich das OK meiner Freundin für eine Investition in dieser Höhe bekomm' ), muss ich mal schauen. Aber hey, würde ich Golf spielen (Gott bewahre!), wäre das nichtmal der jährliche Beitrag im Golfklub, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf02 (7. September 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Da schon ich mein Bike die letzten 3 Wochen, damit vor dem Urlaub keine Strebe reißt und nach 2 std Biken im Ösiland entdecke ich heute wieder ein Riss über der Schweißnaht. Bild posten spar ich mir, sieht ja immer gleich aus. Da ich noch ein paar Tage hier bin und das nun auch schon zum dritten mal passiert ist,* könnte ich kotzen:kotz:
> *



Dreimal darf man nachbessern - danach kannst du Wandlung vom Hersteller verlangen, also Geld zurück. Meines Wissens nach geht das aber nur während der Gewährleistungsfrist (erste 2 Jahre), nicht während der anschließenden Garantiezeit. 
Probier's halt mal...


----------



## Wurzelmann (7. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sehr schade das ganze  - mich wundert es auch, dass dieses Problem 2009 nicht aufgefallen ist und man den selben Hinterbau auch 2010 verbaut hat.
> 
> @derwolf
> Was wirds denn als nächstes? Ich überlege auch derzeit ob ich nächsten Frühling dann upgraden soll. Allerdings sind mir die richtig edlen Räder einfach zu teuer. Nicolai und Co kosten eben gleich mal 4000-5000 :X - ein Strive 9.0 wäre bei 3000 fast ein "Schnäppchen"..



Oder ein Speci Enduro (war mein Ersatz für das verspätete Strive) oder eine Alutech Fanes? 

Beides für Eur 3000 machbar (Specis sind jetzt eh alle reduziert). Dann halt nicht so gut ausgestattet und ein bisserl schwerer, aber funktional mindestens genausogut. Beim Enduro muss man halt die Laufräder austauschen, dann passt's. Und bei der Fanes hat man das Hinterbaudebakel schon hinter sich.


----------



## jaamaa (7. September 2011)

Bitte solche Ausdrücke nicht posten... da war ich etwas angesäuert .

Achso, Nerve/Gewährleistung/Canyon ... alles ist gut!


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

Habe heute die Email von Canyon erhalten. Man hat mir direkt einen Rücksendeschein zugesandgt und mich gebeten das Rad direkt zurück zu schicken. Das Rad soll ich nicht weiter benutzen, die Gefahr, dass der Hinterbau komplett wegbricht, ist wohl doch zu groß. Ziemlich bitter nach etwa einem Jahr Einsatz. Ich frage mich jetzt ernsthaft was ich machen soll, denn die nächsten 3 Wochen komplett ohne Bike halte ich nicht aus


----------



## Wurzelmann (7. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Habe heute die Email von Canyon erhalten. Man hat mir direkt einen Rücksendeschein zugesandgt und mich gebeten das Rad direkt zurück zu schicken. Das Rad soll ich nicht weiter benutzen, die Gefahr, dass der Hinterbau komplett wegbricht, ist wohl doch zu groß. Ziemlich bitter nach etwa einem Jahr Einsatz. Ich frage mich jetzt ernsthaft was ich machen soll, denn die nächsten 3 Wochen komplett ohne Bike halte ich nicht aus



Keine Sorge, der Hinterbau bricht nicht so einfach weg. Das müssen die natürlich zur Sicherheit sagen. Ich bin mit meinem Riss noch ein halbes Jahr gefahren, um es nicht während der Hauptsaison abgeben zu müssen (aber auch in der Wintersaison bin ich ungern ohne Rad ). Ich bin auch noch damit gesprungen und gedropt - natürlich in Maßen, war ja ein Nerve XC


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

Hm jo ich fahr dann mal weiter. WÃ¤re jetzt zu frustrierend das Rad abzugeben 



> Gute Frage, zu deren Beantwortung ich bisschen ausholen muss:
> Ich bin traumatisiert von meinem Steppenwolf Tycoon CT bzw. CR. Ich  hatte seinerzeit eine Endlos-Reklamation mit gerissenen Hinterbauten  (ich wurde deswegen vor ca. 3 Jahren sogar mal in der BIKE interviewt).  Mir sind damals innerhalb von zwei Jahren 5 Hinterbauten immer an  derselben SchweiÃnaht gerissen -einer sogar wÃ¤hrend der Fahrt. OK, ich  wiege 87 kg und bin damit kein Leichtgewicht, fahre aber weder Rennen  noch im Bikepark. Ich mach keine Stunts und bis auf ab und zu einen  Bunny Hopp Ã¼ber ne Wurzel, bleiben die RÃ¤der meist am Boden. 90 % der  Strecke leg ich im Mittelgebirge zurÃ¼ck und einmal jÃ¤hrlich ne Transalp.  Ist das jetzt extrem? Ich denke nicht. Ein nicht auf's letzte Gramm  getrimmtes All Mountain muss das abkÃ¶nnen! Deshalb sah/seh ich die  Schuld fÃ¼r solche Risse in den Hinterbauten bei Steppenwolf bzw. jetzt  eben bei Canyon, und nicht bei mir.
> 
> Der langen Reder kurzer Sinn: Wenn einem einmal ein Rahmen gerissen ist,  dann ist das Grundvertrauen weg. Bei meinem Steppenwolf schau ich jetzt  noch regelmÃ¤Ãig auf die bekannte Stelle (obwohl der letzte Rahmen seit 6  Jahren hÃ¤lt), ob nicht schon wieder was zu sehen ist - man weiÃ ja nie.  Und bei meinem Canyon wÃ¼rde es auch so werden, wenn ich's denn mal  wieder hab.
> ...


Also Liteville.. ich weiÃ nicht. Bei dem Rad gehen die Meinungen total extrem auseinander. Manche sagen der Rahmen ist das einzig ware und andere sind wiederum der Meinung, es wÃ¤re ein Ã¼berteuerter Taiwan Rahmen. 
Generell habe ich einen besseren Eindruck von den Nicolai Rahmen. Vielleicht magst du dir ja mal den Helius AC Rahmen ansehen? Das wÃ¤re in der Federwegsklasse des Nerve AM und der Rahmen ist in Deutschland komplett hergestellt. Im Gegensatz zu LV hat Ã¼ber Nicolai noch nie jemand was negatives geschrieben, zumindest nicht in diesem Forum, bzw. ich habs nicht gelesen..

edit:
Ach ja: Dein Rahmen wird wohl nicht mehr so viel wert sein. Ich halte 400-500â¬ realistisch, auch wenn sich das nach verdammt wenig anhÃ¶rt. Das Problem mit der Sitzstrebe ist doch relativ bekannt. AuÃerdem bekommt man nur als Erstbesitzer die Garantie .. habehier auch im Bikemarkt schon Angebote fÃ¼r um die 350â¬ fÃ¼r den Rahmen gesehen - ohne DÃ¤mpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hm jo ich fahr dann mal weiter. Wäre jetzt zu frustrierend das Rad abzugeben
> 
> Also Liteville.. ich weiß nicht.



Der Riss kann ganz schnell ein Bruch werden, also nimm dir immer ausreichend Kabelbinder mit und eine "Schiene" (wobei demjenigen, bei dem ich das so erlebt hab, ist jetzt dann auch das Scratch zerbrochen...).

Bei Liteville kann man nicht erwarten, dass Probleme (ausser Knarzen und Quietschen) groß publik werden, das wird bei denen alles ganz dezent geregelt. 
Das Bike an sich fand ich aber ok für ein AM vom fahren her, ob man da so viel Geld für ausgeben mag, ist ne andere Sache. 
Bei Nicolai ist das ähnlich. Die Probleme dies gibt werden nicht gross publik und im Zweifel unbürokratisch gelöst, so wie ich das mitbekommen hab. Ich kenn einige Nicolai Fahrer, die hatten vorher Liteville oder Canyon und sind jetzt zufrieden. 
Alutech ist nicht vergleichbar, das ist schwerer - eher wie das Torque.

Die Preise die auf ebay für AM Rahmen gezahlt werden sind erstaunlich hoch!


----------



## Wurzelmann (7. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ...
> Also Liteville.. ich weiß nicht. Bei dem Rad gehen die Meinungen total extrem auseinander. Manche sagen der Rahmen ist das einzig ware und andere sind wiederum der Meinung, es wäre ein überteuerter Taiwan Rahmen.
> Generell habe ich einen besseren Eindruck von den Nicolai Rahmen. Vielleicht magst du dir ja mal den Helius AC Rahmen ansehen? Das wäre in der Federwegsklasse des Nerve AM und der Rahmen ist in Deutschland komplett hergestellt. Im Gegensatz zu LV hat über Nicolai noch nie jemand was negatives geschrieben, zumindest nicht in diesem Forum, bzw. ich habs nicht gelesen..
> ...



Ich glaube in der All Mountain Klasse ist das 301 einfach top. Ob es das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis stimmt, muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden. Aber andere Taiwanrahmen sind nicht billiger (vgl. z.B. Specialized Rahmensets).

Als Enduro hat es aber wohl schwächen. Es kommt halt darauf an, was man damit machen will. Und wer die Bilder von KäptnFR gesehen hat, stellt eigentlich keine Fragen mehr. Irgendwann kaufe ich mir sicher auch noch ein 301


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

> Und wer die Bilder von Captain FR gesehen hat



Hast du mal nen Link da?



> Die Preise die auf ebay für AM Rahmen gezahlt werden sind erstaunlich hoch!



Das freut mich, kannst du dazu was sagen ohne nachschauen zu müssen?



> Bei Nicolai ist das ähnlich. Die Probleme dies gibt werden nicht gross  publik und im Zweifel unbürokratisch gelöst, so wie ich das mitbekommen  hab



Hm interessant. Ich hätte jetzt schon gerne was robustes. Allerdings habe ich auch keine Lust ein Torque oder dergleichen als AM bis leichtes Enduro zu fahren. Im Bikepark bin ich nämlich nie unterwegs..


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2011)

Na zu den Preisen...ich schaue gelegentlich und will natÃ¼rlich in Anbetracht der Nicht-GewÃ¤hrleistung nicht mehr wie 300 â¬ fÃ¼r Rahmen ohne DÃ¤mpfer zahlen, da gehts aber meist deutlich Ã¼ber 500 â¬. Den meisten Leuten ist das Problem ja nicht bekannt.

Der KÃ¤ptnFR postet seine Bilder (oder wird gepostet) in der Galerie (Hochtouren, Singletrail usw,) und im LV Fred. Aber das kann man nicht vergleichen, der wÃ¼rde auch aufm Baumarktbike noch gut aussehen. Letzten Endes fÃ¤hrt man je steiler es wird vor allem Ã¼ber die Gabel, und ein flacher Lenkwinkel hilft auch. Schau dazu nur mal spaÃeshalber in den LV-301-Gabel-Fred, die drehen sich seit Jahren im Kreis. 

Allerdings: das 301 hat eine Freigabe fÃ¼r 180mm -die Nerve Rahmen zerbrechen bei 160mm (Oberrohr/Unterrohr, hab aber nur Bilder gesehen!) und haben auch keine Freigabe fÃ¼r 35mm Gabeln!!!

PS: man muss halt auch sehen, dass bei den Verkaufszahlen von Canyon eine gefÃ¼hlt groÃe Menge an RahmenbrÃ¼chen bestehen kann, die gleich groÃes Geschrei hervorrufen, weil die Hotline und der Service so dÃ¤mlich sind (@Canyon: nicht persÃ¶nlich nehmen  ) , wÃ¤hrend bei LV oder Nicolai schon aufgrund des hohen Kaufpreises eine hohe Kundenbindung besteht, die auch fleissig gepflegt wird. Die kÃ¶nnen sich einen schlechten Ruf halt nicht so leisten...

PPS Robuste Bikes gibts auch andere...Cannondale Prophet zB


----------



## derwolf02 (7. September 2011)

Es geht hier ja nicht nur um das WAS sondern auch um das WIE. Dass an technisch ausgereizten (Gewicht vs. Steifigkeit vs. Robustheit vs. ... -> es gibt da einige Zielkonflikte bei MTB Rahmen) und ausgefeilten Produkten was kaputt gehen kann, ist klar. Dass Serienfertigung immer streut und damit 0,0XX% Ausschuss produziert wird (der in der Fabrik oder beim Kunden auffällt), auch. Aber wie man damit umgeht, das ist was, an dem die Firma was machen kann.
Bei Steppenwolf seinerzeit war's einfach nur eine sauschlechte Abwicklung der Reklamation. Es wurden verbogene Ersatzschwingen für die gerissenen geliefert. Aus zugesagten 10 Tagen für den Umbau wurden 6 Wochen, usw.
Canyon hat also ein Qualitäts- oder Designproblem mit seinen Sitzstreben. 

Von einem seriösen und gewissenhaften Hersteller würde ich in dem hier beschriebenen Fall mit den Sitzstreben erwarten, dass er
a) sich was einfallen lässt, wie er dauerhaft das Problem aus der Welt schafft -> also vermutlich eine Veränderung im Design der Abstützung. Wenn ich aber hier lese, dass manche schon die dritte Strebe drin haben, dann scheinen sie das Problem nicht in den Griff zu bekommen.
b) alles dran setzt, die enttäuschten Kunden wieder milde zu stimmen. Also beispielsweise schnell, unproblematisch und äußerst kulant die Garantie abwickeln. 6 Wochen, wie in meinem Fall, ist nicht schnell. Kulant heißt für mich, dass sie z.B. Porto- und Umbaukosten übernehmen. Schau mer mal. Und unproblematisch, dass ich mich einmal melde, und dann kontinuierlich über den aktuellen Stand informiert werde. Ist derzeit auch nicht der Fall.

Mal im ernst: Wer von euch schaut in Zukunft nicht regelmäßig auf diese kleine, eklige Schweißnaht und sucht nach diesem fiesen, kleinen weißen Schatten....

Eure Meinungen zu Liteville finde ich sehr interessant. Die großen Firmen wie Specialized, Scott, Cannondale, usw. kommen für mich aber nicht in Frage. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Produktlebenszyklen der Rahmen viel zu kurz als dass sie ausgereift sein können. Alle 1-2 jahre kommt eine komplette Neuheit raus. Dann vielleicht mal ein Facelift (mehr Federweg, anderer Dämpfer, leichte Designänderung) und 2 Jahre später ist der Rahmen altes Eisen. Da gefällt mir die Liteville-Philosophie mit der evolutionären Entwicklung über Jahre wesentlich besser!


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

> a) sich was einfallen lässt, wie er dauerhaft das Problem aus der Welt  schafft -> also vermutlich eine Veränderung im Design der Abstützung.  Wenn ich aber hier lese, dass manche schon die dritte Strebe drin  haben, dann scheinen sie das Problem nicht in den Griff zu bekommen.


Das ist der Punkt warum ich im Moment gar keine Lust mehr auf mein Nerve AM habe. Ich war gestern erst wieder in fränkischen unterwegs und es war einfach genial! Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht und ich bin einige schwierige Stellen völlig problemlos gefahren. Viel Übung und ein Satz neue Laufräder die niedrigen Druck in den Reifen erlauben und schon wirds cool. Soll heißen: ich würde das Rad gerne noch eine Zeit fahren, aber wenn ich jetzt die nächste Strebe im nächsten Jahr brauche und im Jahr darauf wieder, dann verzichte ich gerne sofort. Da machen weitere Investitionen in den Rahmen wenig Sinn 



> Eure Meinungen zu Liteville finde ich sehr interessant. Die großen  Firmen wie Specialized, Scott, Cannondale, usw. kommen für mich aber  nicht in Frage. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Produktlebenszyklen der  Rahmen viel zu kurz als dass sie ausgereift sein können. Alle 1-2 jahre  kommt eine komplette Neuheit raus. Dann vielleicht mal ein Facelift  (mehr Federweg, anderer Dämpfer, leichte Designänderung) und 2 Jahre  später ist der Rahmen altes Eisen. Da gefällt mir die  Liteville-Philosophie mit der evolutionären Entwicklung über Jahre  wesentlich besser!


Guter Punkt, das hat sicherlich einen großen Wert. Bei Nicolai ist das ja auch so, zumindest soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Ist denn in der Nähe von uns ein Liteville Händler oder musst du ein größeres Stück fahren?
Kann man Dämpfer und Gabel ans LV mitnehmen? Die Option das Bike mit 160/180mm zu fahren ist natürlich eine fette Sache. Habe mal ein Video gesehen in dem einer mit nem LV 301 im Bikepark fährt und Backflips etc macht. Hab mit ihm mal ein paar PNs gewechselt und er meinte der Rahmen macht das problemlos mit.. imo beeindruckend für einen AM Rahmen!


----------



## derwolf02 (7. September 2011)

Nicolai gefÃ¤llt mir optisch einfach nicht.

Liteville gibt's z.B. bei Ast-Bikes in BreitengÃ¼Ãbach.

Gabel kann man mitnehmen, DÃ¤mpfer nicht. Aber die 1900 â¬ bei LV sind fÃ¼r Rahmen inkl. DT Swiss-DÃ¤mpfer. Der ist speziell fÃ¼r's 301er angepasst, insofern wÃ¼rde ich meinen Fox nicht mitnehmen wollen (obwohl ich die Fox Sachen einfach nur genial finde!).


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

Ok da würden sich die Kosten ja halbwegs in Grenzen halten. Berichte mal wie die Probefahrt war. Evtl muss ich da auch mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## T!ll (7. September 2011)

Die Jungs von Liteville können allerdings auch nicht zaubern, was das Material angeht. Das 301 ist eine ähnliche Coladose wie das Nerve, kriegt ebenso schnell Beulen. 
Ich finde den Rahmen ansich ja schon klasse, aber allein ein kurzer Blick ins LV-Forum hat mich vom Kauf Abstand nehmen lassen. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.

Sind eigentlich auch Sitzstreben komplett durchgebrochen? Habe bisher nur Fotos von Rissen gesehen.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

Hm einen kompletten Bruch habe ich auch nicht gesehen. Allerdings würde ich das nach weiterer Nutzung erwarten. 

Beulen habe ich keine im Rahmen. Aber ein paar Kratzer vom Transport im Auto 

Wieso stört dich das LV Forum? Wegen den objektiven Diskussionen bzgl. der Qualität der LV Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (7. September 2011)

Ich find's ein wenig albern, wie manche User ihre Rahmen vergöttern  Stichwort Fanboys und so 

Hab ich da oben Beulen geschrieben? Meinte natürlich Dellen


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

Hm stimmt Beulen wären komisch, da hatte ich mein Hirn ausgeschalten 

Ja Fanboys gibts sowohl bei LV als auch bei Nicolai. Sind eben "Edelmarken" zu entsprechenden Preisen. Ich werde mir auch mal einen eigenen Eindruck verschaffen. Auf alle Fälle brauche ich ein vernünftiges Bike, da ich mittlerweile ohne Biken nicht mehr leben kann xD. Hört sich schlimm an, aber alleine dran zu denken, dass ich jetzt 3 Wochen kein Bike hab .. nene das muss nicht sein


----------



## derwolf02 (7. September 2011)

3 Wochen? Ich will dich nicht noch trauriger stimmen - aber du hast deines soweit ich gelesen später als ich eingeschickt - und bei mir werden's mindestens 5!


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

Joa war nur so eine Vermutung. Verschickt habe ich meines noch gar nicht, ich fahr das weiter. Ist mir jetzt echt egal, weil ich sonst wochenlang keinen gescheiten Sport machen kann und ich aus der Form komme. Bin derzeit saufit und will das jetzt zumindest bis Ende November so beibehalten 

Der Ast-Bikeladen hat ja morgen offiziell gar nicht offen  - wäre sogar in Bamberg..


----------



## jaamaa (7. September 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ich find's ein wenig albern, wie manche User ihre Rahmen vergöttern  Stichwort Fanboys und so
> 
> Hab ich da oben Beulen geschrieben? Meinte natürlich Dellen



Wie ist eigentlich beim Torque das Gefühl der Rohrdicke im Vergleich zum Nerve? Konnte dieses noch nie testen. Beim Nerve darf man ja da Oberrohr nicht zu fest anfassen.

Und Liteville... fand ich immer klasse. Hab mir die dann mal im Urlaub angeschaut, waren so 10 davon bei uns im Hotel. LV Fahrtechniktraining oder so. Da wurde dann schon mal das an dem Sattel aufgehängte billige Canyon 3m nach links knirschend über die Stange geschoben, damit genug Platz für die Edelteile da war! 
Hmm... naja, der Guide Daniel Schäfer war so der einzige der da cool drauf war.
Ist mir doch alles zu fett, der Rahmen, die Wippe, der Preis , da gefällt mir persönlich das Torque doch besser!


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

Das Torque ist halt nicht soooo das bike um den Berg rauf zu fahren 

Kann der besch.... Rahmen vom Nerve nicht einfach stabil sein?


----------



## jaamaa (7. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das Torque ist halt nicht soooo das bike um den Berg rauf zu fahren
> 
> Kann der besch.... Rahmen vom Nerve nicht einfach stabil sein?



Das Nerve war schon richtig klasse!!! 
Wie ein Torque oder etwas Vergleichbares den Berg rauf kommt, hängt neben dem Bike natürlich auch von der persönlichen Einstellung ab. Da wo ich runter fahren will, muß ich natürlich vorher auch rauf. Mir ist es aber egal ob ich hoch ein paar Minuten länger brauch, andere warten müssen oder ich schieben muß. Ich lass mich nicht mehr hetzen und runter macht es damit eh mehr Spaß.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

Tjo ich fahre eben gerne möglichst viele Trails auf einer Tour und von der Fitness her gehen mit dem Torque eben 1-3 Abfahrte weniger als mit dem Nerve, einfach durch die Geo und das Gewicht. Ist eben leider so.. :X


----------



## jaamaa (7. September 2011)

Ich fahre auch nur Trails und habe das Defizit an Toureignung (kurzer Vorbau / höheres Gewicht durch fette Reifen und Variostütze / extrem hoher Rollwiederstand durch MudyMarrys) im Vergleich zu den Bikes von  meinen 3 Mitfahrern unserer Truppe locker durch Training  bis zum Juni kompensieren können. Geht schon... die Kondition passt sich den Bedingungen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (8. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Tjo ich fahre eben gerne möglichst viele Trails auf einer Tour und von der Fitness her gehen mit dem Torque eben 1-3 Abfahrte weniger als mit dem Nerve, einfach durch die Geo und das Gewicht. Ist eben leider so.. :X



Komisch, bei mir gehen jetzt mit dem Enduro einige Abfahrten mehr, die mit dem Nerve vorher nicht gegangen wären 

Es kommt halt darauf an, das Geo und Ausstattung (insbes. Reifen) zum Einsatzzweck passen.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. September 2011)

Das AM passt da schon. Ein flacherer Lenkwinkel wäre wohl nicht schlecht und eine bessere, weniger bockigere Gabel wäre auch eine saubere Sache. 



> Geht schon... die Kondition passt sich den Bedingungen an


Stimmt natürlich, aber auf deinem AM würdest jetzt trotzdem länger oder schneller fahren können, richtig?


----------



## cougar1982 (8. September 2011)

ich sags ja immer wieder der trend geht zum zweit oder drittrad. da hat man dann immer ersatz wenn mal was nicht geht.

mal ne kurze zischenfrage. ist die sitzstrebe beim xc und am genau gleich? und die kettenstrebe? gehe ich richtig in der annahme, dass der einzig große unterschied die wippe ist?


----------



## T!ll (8. September 2011)

Mit dem Torque fahre ich die selben Touren wie mit dem Nerve. Klar, die Sitzposition ist kompakter und nicht ganz so vortriebsorientiert, und im Wiegetritt geht etwas mehr Energie flöten (sind ja schließlich 40mm mehr). Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich jetzt wirklich langsamer bergauf bin, mein Torque ist vielleicht ein halbes Kilo schwerer als mein altes Nerve. Ich kann mich über die uphill-Tauglichkeit echt nicht beschweren. Und wenn man will, kommt man auch mit einem Playzone überall rauf 

Rohrdicke...die Wandstärken sind spürbar größer. Der Rahmen wirkt richtig massiv. Man kriegt da gewiss auch eine Delle rein, dafür muss man sich aber schon viel Mühe geben


----------



## xTr3Me (8. September 2011)

So, hatte bei Canyon noch mal nachgefragt. Angeblich will man bei mir einen überarbeiteten Hinterbau montieren. Evtl. brauchts dann doch keinen neuen Rahmen. Ich fahr jetzt erstmal weiter, wenns was neues gibt berichte ich.


----------



## derwolf02 (8. September 2011)

Ich frag mich auch, ob und wie der überarbeitete Hinterbau aussehen soll. Also rein optisch sieht der der 2011er und des 2012er Nerve AM nicht anders aus: Kleines Stäbchen, das das Ausfallende an der Sitzstrebe abstützt - so wie bisher. OK, ich hab nur Fotos des Gesamtbikes gesehen und keine Detailaufnahme. Und ob sie z.B. den Rohrdurchmesser der Sitzstreben geändert haben, kann man auch nicht sagen.

-> Hat einer mal ein Foto des überarbeiteten Hinterbaus? Ich kann meines erst in 5 Wochen posten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (8. September 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man das Problem nicht lösen indem man einfach stärkeres Material verwendet. Der Riss ist genau am Rand der Schweißnaht... vermutlich schädigt der Wärmeeinfluss die Sitzstrebe zu sehr.

Wie gefällt dir denn das 301?  - ich probiere die Tage mal ein Helius AM. Wirkt auf mich am stabilsten...


----------



## derwolf02 (8. September 2011)

Wäre mir da nicht so sicher, ob die Hitze vom Schweißen die Ursache der Risse ist oder doch eher das Problem, dass ein steifer Teil (Stäbchen, Schweißnaht) auf einen recht flexiblen (dünnwandiges Rohr) trifft. Dadurch entstehen Mikrobewegungen, die zu einem Ermüdungsriss führen.
Bei meinem Steppenwolf waren die Risse auch direkt neben der Schweißnaht. Ich denke aber, dass hier das Problem war, dass ein massives Frästeil an ein Vierkantprofil geschweißt wird. Der tragende Querschnitt wird da auf ein paar wenigen mm ganz schön reduziert...


----------



## xTr3Me (8. September 2011)

> Dadurch entstehen Mikrobewegungen, die zu einem Ermüdungsriss führen.


 Das macht auch Sinn. Weiß grad nicht auswendig inwieweit sich das Alu aushärtet und spröde wird wenn man es schweißt.. vll ist es eine Kombination aus beidem? Wie auch immer. Finde es einfach sehr schade


----------



## zoomer (8. September 2011)

Ich dachte das Alu wird nach dem Schweissen im Ofen wieder kontrolliert
temperaturbehandelt damit sich die Spannungen wieder auflösen und das
Material seine ursprüngliche Festigkeit wieder erreicht.
Der Übergang von der Schweissnaht sieht doch eigentlich sehr schön fliessend
aus, weniger wie ein abrupter Querschnittswechsel oder "Sollbruchstelle".
(Der eingeschweisste Bremshalterung ist doch ein Stück weiter unten)


----------



## PiR4Te (9. September 2011)

@derwolf02

wenn du ein Bike suchst, was dem Nerve AM ähnelt würde ich dir das Helius AC empfehlen, das Helius AM geht mehr in richtung Enduro (Strive). Auf das AC bin ich nach dem Riss an meiner Sitzstrebe auch umgestiegen und ich bin dabei mega zufrieden, es macht einen mega rubusten Eindruck und ist meiner Meinung nach sogar wendiger und Antriebsneutraler als das Nerve.
Zuverlässigkeit steht bei mir an oberster stelle, beim Helius wird nichts reißen, das sieht man ihm an.

Gruss


----------



## xTr3Me (9. September 2011)

@Pirate
das hört sich ja auch sehr interessant an, auch wenn ich nicht angesprochen bin 
Das AC habe ich auch im Hinterkopf und es schaut wirklich interessant aus. Wie ist es denn von der Geo her im Vergleich zum Nerve AM? Mich interessiert dabei vor allem die Sattelüberhöhung^^

Außerdem:
Konntest du die Gabel mitnehmen? Dämpfer ging vermutlich nicht oder?

edit:
Dein AC gefällt mir außerordentlich gut.. sehr durchdacht, auch mit ordentlichen Reifen usw


----------



## PiR4Te (9. September 2011)

Dämpfer geht nicht, Tapered steuerrohr geht gegen Aufpreis. (Habe meinen Rahmen gebraucht erworben) Ich habe mir eine RS Sektor Coil gekauft, die ist eh wesentlich besser als die Fox.
Ein kurzes Sitzrohr kannst du dir ebenfalls gegen Aufpreis einschweißen lassen obwohl ich eigentlich mit dem standard zufrieden bin.

Die Geo kannst du anhand der Datenblätter auf der HP vergleichen. Ich hab mich von anfang an sehr wohl gefühlt.

Gruss


----------



## xTr3Me (9. September 2011)

Hast aber die mit Coil genommen oder? Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die sich viel besser fährt. Die Fox Talas ist auch ein Bock.
Gibt es irgendwelche Vor- oder Nachteile durch Tapered Steuerrohre oder den anderen Standards? Habe mal auf Wikipedia geschaut, scheinbar gibts da 20+ Standards 
Geht der Sattel so tief wie beim Nerve AM in der Standardausführung oder stört er auf technischen Abfahrten?


----------



## derwolf02 (9. September 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Alu wird nach dem Schweissen im Ofen wieder kontrolliert
> temperaturbehandelt damit sich die Spannungen wieder auflösen und das
> Material seine ursprüngliche Festigkeit wieder erreicht.
> Der Übergang von der Schweissnaht sieht doch eigentlich sehr schön fliessend
> ...



Hängt davon ab, was du für ne Alulegierung hast. Es gibt warm- und kaltaushärtende. Manche Rahmen müssen also nach dem Schweißen einfach ne Zeit lang bei Raumtemperatur liegen (was sie ja im Container von Taiwan nach Europa ohne weiteres können), andere müssen für die Festigkeitssteigerung in den Ofen (warmaushärtende). 
Was für Legierungen Canyon jetzt hat und wie die nachbehandelt werden müssen, weiß ich leider nicht. 6061er Alu ist soweit ich weiß warmaushärtend, 7005er kaltaushärtend. Wurde hier im Forum auch schonmal diskutiert, falls es einen näher interessiert.


----------



## PiR4Te (9. September 2011)

Bei Neubestellung würde ich das 1 1/2 Steuerrohr nehmen, das ist universell für alle Gabeln und eventuell ab jetzt sogar kostenlos. Den Sattel kann ich mit 385mm Stütze komplett versenken.

Informier dich einfach bei Nicolai oder im Nicolai Thread, da wird gerne geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (9. September 2011)

jetzt wird es aber langsam Zeit das Forum zu wechseln. 

Ist schon ziemlich pietätlos sich hier über die neue Liebe zu unterhalten, während die alte noch im Krankenhaus liegt


----------



## derwolf02 (9. September 2011)

Ich war gerade ein Liteville 301 testfahren. Sowas habt ihr noch nicht erlebt.
In der Ebene und im Wiegetritt bergauf - absolut null Antriebseinfluss. Und dass ohne Lockout oder Plattformdämpfer. Der Wahnsinn. Ich war auf dem Trail und bin Stufen gefahren, und der Hinterbau (war ein 160er) bügelt das sowas von hypersensibel runter. Es war ne 180er Gabel verbaut und trotzdem bin ich einen knackigen Anstieg hochgekurbelt, ohne dass es irgendwie Anstalten gemacht hat, zu steigen. Die Verwindungssteifigkeit ist enorm und ich hab mich darauf sofort wohl gefühlt.
Optisch hat mir alles einen unglaublich soliden, aufgeräumten und robusten Eindruck gemacht.
Teile kann ich alle von meinem Nerve AM mitnehmen, ich brauch einzig einen neuen Umwerfer und nen Steuersatz. Muss mal noch schauen, ob ich eine meiner beiden Hinterradnaben auf X12 Achse umbauen kann. Das würde nochmal Kohle sparen.
Wenn ich selber montiere, kommt mich das alles auf ziemlich genau 2000 . Wenn ich für mein Canyon Rahmen und den Dämpfer 600 bis 700  bekomm' (was eigentlich drin sein müsste, mit neuen Sitzstreben, neuen Lagern, etc.) bleiben noch 1300 bis 1400 , die ich für mein Traumbike investieren müsste. Muss mal schauen, ob ich mir das gönn'.


----------



## Wurzelmann (9. September 2011)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Ich war gerade ein Liteville 301 testfahren. Sowas habt ihr noch nicht erlebt.
> In der Ebene und im Wiegetritt bergauf - absolut null Antriebseinfluss. Und dass ohne Lockout oder Plattformdämpfer. Der Wahnsinn. Ich war auf dem Trail und bin Stufen gefahren, und der Hinterbau (war ein 160er) bügelt das sowas von hypersensibel runter. Es war ne 180er Gabel verbaut und trotzdem bin ich einen knackigen Anstieg hochgekurbelt, ohne dass es irgendwie Anstalten gemacht hat, zu steigen. Die Verwindungssteifigkeit ist enorm und ich hab mich darauf sofort wohl gefühlt.
> Optisch hat mir alles einen unglaublich soliden, aufgeräumten und robusten Eindruck gemacht.
> Teile kann ich alle von meinem Nerve AM mitnehmen, ich brauch einzig einen neuen Umwerfer und nen Steuersatz. Muss mal noch schauen, ob ich eine meiner beiden Hinterradnaben auf X12 Achse umbauen kann. Das würde nochmal Kohle sparen.
> Wenn ich selber montiere, kommt mich das alles auf ziemlich genau 2000 . Wenn ich für mein Canyon Rahmen und den Dämpfer 600 bis 700  bekomm' (was eigentlich drin sein müsste, mit neuen Sitzstreben, neuen Lagern, etc.) bleiben noch 1300 bis 1400 , die ich für mein Traumbike investieren müsste. Muss mal schauen, ob ich mir das gönn'.



Fanboy


----------



## PiR4Te (9. September 2011)

mein 2010er Nerve AM Rahmen hat bei eBay 600 gebracht, mehr ist auch nirgends drin, für 700 bin ich ihn nicht los geworden.

Gruss


----------



## xTr3Me (9. September 2011)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Ich war gerade ein Liteville 301 testfahren. Sowas habt ihr noch nicht erlebt.
> In der Ebene und im Wiegetritt bergauf - absolut null Antriebseinfluss. Und dass ohne Lockout oder Plattformdämpfer. Der Wahnsinn. Ich war auf dem Trail und bin Stufen gefahren, und der Hinterbau (war ein 160er) bügelt das sowas von hypersensibel runter. Es war ne 180er Gabel verbaut und trotzdem bin ich einen knackigen Anstieg hochgekurbelt, ohne dass es irgendwie Anstalten gemacht hat, zu steigen. Die Verwindungssteifigkeit ist enorm und ich hab mich darauf sofort wohl gefühlt.
> Optisch hat mir alles einen unglaublich soliden, aufgeräumten und robusten Eindruck gemacht.
> Teile kann ich alle von meinem Nerve AM mitnehmen, ich brauch einzig einen neuen Umwerfer und nen Steuersatz. Muss mal noch schauen, ob ich eine meiner beiden Hinterradnaben auf X12 Achse umbauen kann. Das würde nochmal Kohle sparen.
> Wenn ich selber montiere, kommt mich das alles auf ziemlich genau 2000 . Wenn ich für mein Canyon Rahmen und den Dämpfer 600 bis 700  bekomm' (was eigentlich drin sein müsste, mit neuen Sitzstreben, neuen Lagern, etc.) bleiben noch 1300 bis 1400 , die ich für mein Traumbike investieren müsste. Muss mal schauen, ob ich mir das gönn'.



Muss das sein? 

Hilfe!

Brauchst du denn nicht eine neue Gabel wenn du vorne mit 180mm fahren willst? Hast du mal gefragt was ein neuer Hebel für 160mm kostet, wenn du erstmal mit 140/150mm fährst?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2011)

Hm. 
Ich hatte da mal einen ganz anderen Eindruck vom 160er 301, das war derart holzig und bockig bergab (Pregasina-Trail), da musste ich erstmal heftig Luft ablassen vom Dämpfer (und das machen/machten alle so, die heftige Trails mit dem 301 fahren). 
Aber keine Frage, ist ein gutes AM-Bike. 
Liteviller und Canyonfahrer haben sich ja schon immer gut vertragen  ...


----------



## derwolf02 (10. September 2011)

Das Vorführrad hatte 180/160 - das wäre mir aber zuviel. 140/140 reicht für's Frankenland und meine Alpenüberquerungen. Und wenn ich in zwei Jahren merke, dass ich mehr brauch, schaff ich mir ne neue Gabel an, mach die alte an mein Zweitbike und kauf mir für's LV ne neue Wippe.


----------



## derwolf02 (10. September 2011)

So, hab eben beim Händler angerufen: Liteville ist bestellt!


----------



## xTr3Me (10. September 2011)

Ich war da als du bestellt hast 

Bin das mit 170/160mm gefahren. Mir gefällts ganz gut. War eben beeindruckend, dass man vom Wippen des Hinterbaus im Wiegetritt nichts gespürt hat. Ich fands aber recht straff insgesamt. Die Fox Talas 170mm war spürbar sensibler als der Hinterbau.
Also ingesamt hat es mich nicht unbedingt umgehauen?! Um mir einen richtigen Eindruck zu verschaffen müsste ich mal eine 2-3 stündige Trailtour damit fahren.

Hoffentlich klappts morgen mit der Probefahrt des Helius AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (10. September 2011)

Ich frage mich aber immer noch warum der Haarriss genau dort
auftritt. Eigentlich wird die Sitzstrebe doch immer auf Druck
belastet, selbst beim Bremsen, gerade die Oberseite.

Ist das entgegengesetzte Moment durch das Horstlink wirklich
so gross, oder passiert das durchs Bremsen beim Rückwärts-
fahren ?


Gibts da eine Erläuterung für Brüche direkt an der Grenzfläche zur
Schweissnaht ?
Sieht man ja auch an anderen Rahmenbrüchen, sonst meisst an den
Kettenstreben oder Unter/Steuerrohr (Zug)


----------



## schappi (10. September 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber immer noch warum der Haarriss genau dort
> Gibts da eine Erläuterung für Brüche direkt an der Grenzfläche zur
> Schweissnaht ?
> (Zug)



Ja , da sit die "Wärmeeinflusszone" durch das Schweißen. Dort wird das Gefüge verändert und dadurch geschwächt. wenn der Schweißer zu lange draufhält


----------



## knuspi (10. September 2011)

@derwolf02: Gratulation zum neuen 301  Ich habe mir bei AST auch schon mal ein Angebot machen lassen, allerdings eher zum SpaÃ weil ich schon wusste, was dabei fÃ¼r ein Preis raus kommt. Bei relativ "normalen" parts (voll XT, DT 1750, Lyrik, Elixir) kam ich schon auf 4500â¬. Das wÃ¤re mir wirklich zu viel des guten. Aber der Aufbau mit deinen Restparts macht sicherlich Sinn.


----------



## derwolf02 (10. September 2011)

Ich würde sagen, dass die Sitzstrebe:
- statisch das Fahrergewicht als Biegung und Druck in Längsrichtung
- dynamisch Stöße des Untergrunds als Biegung und Druck in Längsrichtung
- dynamisch die Bremskräfte als Torsion um die Längsachse
- dynamisch die Kräfte durch den Kettenzug als Torsion um die Längsachse 
- dynamisch Kräfte durch z.B. Wiegetritt oder eine schräge Landung nach dem Sprung als Torsion um die Längsachse
abbekommt.

Beim neuen AM ist übrigens die rechte Strebe dünner als die linke - weil sie ja weniger Bremskräfte abbekommt. Ich denke, dass vor allem die dynamischen Kräfte und die unterschiedlichen Steifigkeiten des geschmiedeten Stäbchens, der steifen Schweißnaht und des dünnwandigen Rohres zu Schubspannungen und dann zur Ermüdung führen.

Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist das Alu des Nerve AM kaltaushärtend. Nach einer gewissen Zeit (was schon ein paar Monate sein können) müssten sich Eigenspannungen durch's Schweißen dann eigentlich abgebaut haben. Wenn's warmaushärtendes Alu ist, dürfte das sowieso kein Problem sein, weil durch's Wärmebehandeln die Spannungen abklingen.

Bei meinem Steppenwolf war die Ursache für die Risse in der Kettenstrebe (am Übergang vom gefrästen Teil (Hauptlager) zum Vierkantprofilrohr, das zum Ausfallende lief), dass die Scherzkekse von Steppenwolf in ein auf Biegung und Torsion beanspruchtes Frästeil Ausfräsungen aus optischen Gründen machten, wodurch man ein U-Profil erhält. Und das lernt jeder Maschinenbaustudent im Grundstudium, dass Torsion und offene Profile (T, U, I, ...) nicht gut aufeinander zu sprechen sind.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. September 2011)

> Ich denke, dass vor allem die dynamischen Kräfte und die  unterschiedlichen Steifigkeiten des geschmiedeten Stäbchens, der steifen  Schweißnaht und des dünnwandigen Rohres zu Schubspannungen und dann zur  Ermüdung führen.


War gestern noch mal bei meiner Prakitkumsstelle und hab dort etwas mit den Ingenieuren gequatscht und gefachsimpelt. Da sind wir auch zu diesem Schluss gekommen - ist wohl einfach ein Konstruktionsfehler


----------



## 525Rainer (10. September 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> da musste ich erstmal heftig Luft ablassen vom Dämpfer (und das machen/machten alle so, die heftige Trails mit dem 301 fahren).



ist bei mir genau andersrum. desto heftiger der trail, desto mehr luft im dämpfer. man muss das teil durch die fliehkraft immer schön auf den boden drücken.
einfacher selbsttest: fahr vollgas auf eine treppe zu und knall die 5 stufen bergauf. gute reifen vorrausgesetzt. da wirds erst bockig wenn du wenig druck hast und der dämpfer dauernd durchschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. September 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ist bei mir genau andersrum. desto heftiger der trail, desto mehr luft im dämpfer. man muss das teil durch die fliehkraft immer schön auf den boden drücken.
> einfacher selbsttest: fahr vollgas auf eine treppe zu und knall die 5 stufen bergauf. gute reifen vorrausgesetzt. da wirds erst bockig wenn du wenig druck hast und der dämpfer dauernd durchschlägt.



Mag sein, dass du damit recht hast. Ich muss mir eh aktiveres Fahren angewöhnen, sagt meine Physio.
Treppen fahre ich öfter rauf mit meinem alten Nerve ES, das geht ganz gut.
Ich werd das 301 auch nicht so bald wieder testen - es geht für mich einfach optisch garnicht in XXL.


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ist bei mir genau andersrum.



Gut... du fährst ja auch etwas besser als wir Normalos ! 5 Stufen... und die auf einmal... hmm... 

Übrigens hatte sich letztendlich deine Vermutung bewahrheitet, dass es irgendwann ermüdend sei die Streben zu tauschen!


----------



## xTr3Me (11. September 2011)

Bin heute ein Helius AM gefahren. Schon ein ziemliches Gerät mit entsprechender 42a Bereifung vorne, Coil usw. Das Teil bügelt alles glatt. Kleine Sprünge sind gar nichts für das Teil.. außerdem liegt es extrem satt. Das Nörf AM ist das vergleichsweise sehr nervös und liegt sehr unruhig. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Leider fühlen sich alle Bikes die ich fahre erstmal komplett ungewohnt an, aber ich denke man kann sich irgendwie an alles gewöhnen? Mal sehen.. Vll wirds ein Helius AC, weil meine Fitness einfach nicht reicht um so ein Gerät wie das Helius AM mit passender Ausstattung auf Tour zu fahren.


----------



## zoomer (11. September 2011)

Sind wir jetzt noch im Canyon Thread ?


----------



## mohlo (11. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bin heute ein Helius AM gefahren. Schon ein ziemliches Gerät mit entsprechender 42a Bereifung vorne, Coil usw. Das Teil bügelt alles glatt. Kleine Sprünge sind gar nichts für das Teil.. außerdem liegt es extrem satt. Das Nörf AM ist das vergleichsweise sehr nervös und liegt sehr unruhig. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Leider fühlen sich alle Bikes die ich fahre erstmal komplett ungewohnt an, aber ich denke man kann sich irgendwie an alles gewöhnen? Mal sehen.. Vll wirds ein Helius AC, weil meine Fitness einfach nicht reicht um so ein Gerät wie das Helius AM mit passender Ausstattung auf Tour zu fahren.



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNuGK2YTCdM"]Gates Nicolai - AMT - All Mountain Trial with Marco Hoesel and Frank Schneider      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Freizeit (11. September 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sind wir jetzt noch im Canyon Thread ?



Man will wohl von der Sparbuch-Aktion ablenken


----------



## xTr3Me (11. September 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Gates Nicolai - AMT - All Mountain Trial with Marco Hoesel and Frank Schneider      - YouTube



vom Schneidi hab ich schon alles gesehen - der hats einfach drauf.. perfekte Fahrtechnik. 



> Sind wir jetzt noch im Canyon Thread ?



Eher im Thread der Ex-Canyon Fahrer.. leider.


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> vom Schneidi hab ich schon alles gesehen - der hats einfach drauf.. perfekte Fahrtechnik.



Das war was für Schönwetterfahrer... hier nun die Norddeutsche Variante 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWWJKa3UqY"]Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz      - YouTube[/nomedia]





xTr3Me schrieb:


> Eher im Thread der Ex-Canyon Fahrer.. leider.



Ex-Nerve Fahrer heißt ja nicht unbedingt Ex-Canyon Fahrer


----------



## zoomer (11. September 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Das war was für Schönwetterfahrer... hier nun die Norddeutsche Variante
> 
> Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz      - YouTube



Das würd er mit meinen Rocket Ron's in der Performance Ausführung
auch nicht machen .


----------



## T!ll (11. September 2011)

Klar, das liegt nur an den Reifen dass der so darunter fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (11. September 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Klar, das liegt nur an den Reifen dass der so darunter fährt.


Heut ham bei mir die Ardents auf nassen Felsen versagt. Muddy Marry Vertstar war da ein bisl besser


----------



## Strider (14. September 2011)

Hey ihr macht mein thema ja zu einem AM-Alternativen Thread. So wars nicht gedacht 

Canyon könnte einfach mal ein AM+1KG anbieten. 1 KG schwerer dafür Rahmen, Laufräder, Schläuche, Mäntel alle ein Stück robuster. 
In den Wertungen sogenannter Fachzeitschriften würde das zwar untergehen, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es eine Menge Käufer finden würde.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2011)

Naja ist das AM+ nicht das Strive? Für härteres Gelände wäre das schon ein Ding. Bin heut fast verzweifelt mit meiner Talas vorn die is immer wieder komplett abgetaucht an jeder verdammte stufe. hab noch net die fahrtechnik dazu mit am arsch schleifendem hinterradreifen zu fahren


----------



## Strider (19. September 2011)

Dann fahr sie etwas härter (oder den Hinterbau weicher).

Das Strive hat zwar mehr Federweg, aber wirklich stabiler ist das auch nicht. Da braucht man schon ein Torque und das hat nicht gerade meine Geometrie


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Ich bin mittlerweile ein LV301, Helius AM und ein Strive gefahren und die Geo hat mir bei allen viel mehr zugesagt als beim Nerve AM. Für steile, technische Passagen ist das Nerve AM einfach nicht gemacht..
Wie unwohl ich mich mit dem Nerve AM dabei fühle habe ich erst gemerkt, als ich vom Strive wieder auf das Nerve AM umgestiegen bin.


----------



## knuspi (19. September 2011)

Strider schrieb:


> Das Strive hat zwar mehr Federweg, aber wirklich stabiler ist das auch nicht.



Genau, deshalb hat es auch eine Bikepark-Freigabe


----------



## sugarbiker (19. September 2011)

Schluss jetzt mit dem strive/torque sonst was Vergleich - macht bitte einen eigenen thread auf

---> hier gehts nur um Harrisse in Sitzstreben bei 2010er AMs


----------



## isnogud77 (19. September 2011)

Genau, mich nervt auch dass man die ganze Zeit Benachrichtigungen "zum Thema" bekommt und dann war es doch nix.

Update zu meinem Fall: 

Mir wurde letzte Woche angeboten statt einer weissen Strebe, eine schwarze Strebe zu schicken da die weissen nicht auf Lager waehren. Das hab ich akzeptiert da mir das wurscht ist und hab das akzeptiert. Offensichtlich hatte Canyon aber nicht damit gerechnet, ich hab dann naemlich erstmal wieder 8 Tage nichts gehoert und dann nachgefragt. Tatsaechlich waren gar keine Streben auf Lager, aber jetzt sind sie da und meine soll morgen verschickt werden.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat uebrigens auch ein Nerve AM des gleichen Jahrgangs und siehe da, gleiches Problem. Es ist natuerlich nicht moeglich aus den Meldungen hier im Forum eine Aussage zu treffen wieviele Kaeufer des Nerves betroffen sind aber es kommt einem schon so vor als ob es nicht nur einen kleinen Teil betrifft. Ich vermute aber dass die meisten, die ihr Nerve AM im entsprechenden Einsatz haben, frueher oder spaeter diese Problem bekommen. Selbst wenn es nur 10% betrifft ist das m.M. ein Grund fuer einen Rueckruf. In ausgesetztem Gelaende kann ein Bruch dieser Strebe boese ausgehen.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

> Selbst wenn es nur 10% betrifft ist das m.M. ein Grund fuer einen  Rueckruf. In ausgesetztem Gelaende kann ein Bruch dieser Strebe boese  ausgehen.


Ganz meine Meinung.. leider ist Canyon in dieser Beziehung nicht mal ein Stückchen kulant.... ich hatte nämlich nachgefragt ob ein Wechsel auf den Strive Rahmen gegen Aufpreis(!) möglich ist, da der Rahmen bei mir sowieso wieder brechen wird. So was ist pauschal einfach nicht möglich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (19. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> So was ist pauschal einfach nicht möglich..



das ist bei keinem namhaften hersteller ohne weiteres möglich.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Ich wÃ¼rd ja nen ordentlichen Aufpreis bezahlen... jetzt habe ich nen Strive Rahmen bestellt, lasse nach dem Umbau meinen Nerve AM reparieren und verkaufe diesen dann. Kostet mich dann effektiv 300-400â¬..


----------



## jaamaa (19. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich würd ja nen ordentlichen Aufpreis bezahlen... jetzt habe ich nen Strive Rahmen bestellt, lasse nach dem Umbau meinen Nerve AM reparieren und verkaufe diesen dann. Kostet mich dann effektiv 300-400..



Und was ist mit der Gabel?


----------



## isnogud77 (19. September 2011)

Und schon wieder geht es hier nicht mehr um Haarrisse in der Sitzstrebe...


----------



## T!ll (19. September 2011)

isnogud77 schrieb:


> Und schon wieder geht es hier nicht mehr um Haarrisse in der Sitzstrebe...



Jetzt hör mal auf rumzuheulen.


Es geht doch hier sowohl um Risse selbst, als auch darum, wie es weiter geht, ob der Rahmen gegen ein anderes Modell seitens Canyon getauscht wird usw.


----------



## isnogud77 (19. September 2011)

Niemand heult hier rum! 



jaamaa schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Gabel?



Ich hab nix dagegen dass ueber die Unterschiede zwischen Nerve und Strive Rahmen gesprochen wird, aber dieser Kommentar war mir schon wieder etwas zu off-topic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honnel (19. September 2011)

Zu aller Beruhigung, etwas zum Thema 

Nämlich meinen Bearbeitungsstand bei Canyon:

Habe am 1.9 das erste Mal mit Canyon Kontakt aufgenommen. Das Rad ist seid 6.9. dort und ich habe heute die Auskunft bekommen, dass es am 23.9. repariert zurück zu mir unterwegs sein wird. Also bissl mehr wie 3 Wochen Wartezeit find ich ok! Hoffentlich klappt jetzt alles!

Auch bei mir ist die Strebe nicht mehr im der passenden Farbe vorhanden (pure orange) bekomme jetzt metallic orange. Hat jemand ne Idee wir da der Farbliche unterschied aussieht? Laut Canyon nur maginal... Habe mal angefragt ob ich auch eine schwarze Sitzstrebe bekommen kann 

Gruß Honnel


----------



## jaamaa (19. September 2011)

Sich permanent über Risse in der Strebe zu unterhalten wird doch mit der Zeit langweilig! Habe das 4 mal durch... *gähn*. Also was spricht dagegen, sich auch mal über die schönen Dinge im Leben zu unterhalten?


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Gabel?



Die wird verkauft, Interesse? 

Und:
Ist bei dir die Sitzstrebe tatsächlich 4x gerissen.. am selben Rad?


----------



## jaamaa (19. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die wird verkauft, Interesse?
> 
> Und:
> Ist bei dir die Sitzstrebe tatsächlich 4x gerissen.. am selben Rad?


Nö... was soll ich damit. Habe ja nichts wo ich sie einbauen könnte


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Könnte dir noch einen passenden Nerve AM Rahmen verkaufen.. mit neuem Hinterbau


----------



## derwolf02 (30. September 2011)

Wisst ihr was Folter ist?
Einen neuen Liteville 301 Rahmen im Keller zu haben und nicht zu wissen, wann Canyon das Bike zurück schickt, an dem die Teile dafür verbaut sind!
Nach Eingang bei ihnen 5 Wochen Wartezeit bei einer Gewährleistungsgeschichte finde ich eine FRECHHEIT! Und die 5 Wochen sind seit gestern rum. 

Sobald es da ist wird es ausgeschlachtet und der Rahmen geht zu ebay.


----------



## xTr3Me (30. September 2011)

Meinen Rahmen schicke ich morgen los  (ohne Teil, die sind am Strive  )

Wenn ich dir mal einen Tipp geben kann: Probiere mal eine Fox Van oder Rock Shox Lyrik mit Coil .. wenn dir die Talas wirklich sehr gut gefällt dann werden die Gabeln dich echt umhaun


----------



## PiR4Te (30. September 2011)

...oder Marzocchi 44/55 RC3 Ti... warscheinlich auch...



Jede Coil-Gabel ist besser als Luft... (meine Meinung)

Gruss


----------



## xTr3Me (30. September 2011)

Von Marzocchi soll nächstes Jahr was kommen was die Jetzigen angeblich um einiges übertreffen soll. Angeblich sind die neuen Marzocchis sogar um einiges besser als Van/Lyrik... mal sehen


----------



## PiR4Te (30. September 2011)

die 2012er wurden doch auf der Eurobike schon vorgestellt, ich galub an der RC3 ändert sich nicht viel. Bin aber nicht sicher...

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honnel (30. September 2011)

So Ich kann mal was positives berichten:
Ich habe mein Bike wieder, alles schön repariert auf Kulanz. Sogar ein neues Schaltauge gabs dazu. Gedauert hat es bei mir statt 3 Wochen wie zuerst angegeben war ca. 3,5 Wochen. Also alles noch im Rahmen find ich..

Hoff bei euch kommen sie mal in die Pötte..

Gruß Honnel

PS: Die haben die Woche Inventur gemacht, denk mal das hat sie erstmal komplett lahm gelegt..


----------



## derwolf02 (4. Oktober 2011)

Inventur läuft noch. Hab eben bei Canyon angerufen. Deshalb wird zur Zeit nichts in der Werkstatt gemacht und nichts versendet. So wie's aussieht wird mein Rad am kommenden MONTAG in der Werkstatt repariert und wird dann IM LAUF DER WOCHE verschickt. Und das trotz bestätigtem Reparaturtermin am 29.9.! Das ist einfach nur eine Frechheit und bestätigt mich darin, den Rahmen sofort nach Erhalt zu verkaufen! Als ob das mit der Inventur nicht planbar gewesen wäre. Wenn ich nur nicht dringend die Teile bräuchte für mein Liteville...

Ich hab jetzt nochmal mit Nachdruck gesagt, dass das für mich inakzeptabel ist und sie sehen sollen, wie sie's schneller hinbekommen. Garantiefälle haben gefälligst vorrangig behandelt zu werden. 6 Wochen finde ich schon unverhältnismäßig lang für die Abwicklung. 6 Wochen + 2 ungeplante Wochen, das ist eine echte Frechheit!


----------



## isnogud77 (4. Oktober 2011)

Da hab ich ja scheinbar nochmal Glueck gehabt dass meine Sitzstrebe noch vor der Inventur rausgegangen ist.

Ich hab die jetzt seit letzten Montag wieder. Dazu gab es zwei neue Schaltaugen als Bonus. Das lag wohl daran dass ich jetzt eine Strebe vom aktuellen Nerve AM bekommen habe und das 2009er Modell ein anderes Schaltauge hat als das 2010er. Trotzdem finde ich es sehr aufmerksam von denen dass sie mir zwei Schaltaugen beigelegt haben.

Insgesamt hat die Aktion vier Wochen gedauert, von der ersten Kontaktaufnahme bis neue Strebe zurueck.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2011)

@derwolf02
Glaube ich folge dir bald zu Hypeville.. mein Strive hat nen Lagerschaden. Unterdimensioniertes Nadellager in der 270° Box an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Nächstes Jahr probieren sies mit nem Schrägkugellager..habs gerade auseinander gelegt und der Rahmen geht morgen zu Canyon zurück.


----------



## derwolf02 (4. Oktober 2011)

@isnogud77: Sieht die berühmte Stelle mit den Haarrissen irgendwie anders aus? Haben sie konstruktiv was geändert?


----------



## honnel (4. Oktober 2011)

isnogud77 schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja scheinbar nochmal Glueck gehabt dass meine Sitzstrebe noch vor der Inventur rausgegangen ist.
> 
> Ich hab die jetzt seit letzten Montag wieder. Dazu gab es zwei neue Schaltaugen als Bonus. Das lag wohl daran dass ich jetzt eine Strebe vom aktuellen Nerve AM bekommen habe und das 2009er Modell ein anderes Schaltauge hat als das 2010er. Trotzdem finde ich es sehr aufmerksam von denen dass sie mir zwei Schaltaugen beigelegt haben.
> 
> Insgesamt hat die Aktion vier Wochen gedauert, von der ersten Kontaktaufnahme bis neue Strebe zurueck.



Warum bekommst du bitte zwei Schaltaugen und ich nur EINS! *heul* Vielleicht liegts daran, dass ich ein Nerve XC in Reperatur wegen der Sitzstrebe hatte.. (Habe jetzt ne 2011 Strebe drin mit 19ner Schaltauge, statt 16er vom 2009er)


----------



## derwolf02 (4. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> @derwolf02
> Glaube ich folge dir bald zu Hypeville.. mein Strive hat nen Lagerschaden. Unterdimensioniertes Nadellager in der 270° Box an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme. Nächstes Jahr probieren sies mit nem Schrägkugellager..habs gerade auseinander gelegt und der Rahmen geht morgen zu Canyon zurück.



Was ist denn die 270° Box? Und wie sieht dein Lagerschaden aus?
Unterdimensionierte Nadellager kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Nadellager halten um ein vielfaches höhere Radiallasten aus, als Kugellager - auch, wenn diese größer sind. Problem an den Nadellagern ist halt, dass sie meist etwas Spiel haben und deshalb nicht unbedicht als Hauptlager taugen (was das die 270° Box meint). Zum reinen Umlenken von Kräften sind sie aber nicht sooo schlecht.


----------



## jaamaa (4. Oktober 2011)

Tja, deswegen ist es bei mir auch kein Strive geworden, leider! Das Problem mit dem Lager ist ja bekannt. Kein Nerve, kein Strive... bleibt nur noch was Fettes .


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2011)

Die 270° Box ist der Umlenkhebel der zwischen Druckstrebe und unterer Dämpferaufnahme sitzt. 
Das Spiel in dem Lager ist sehr hoch, wenn man den Dämpfer oben lässt kann man ihn seitlich um +-5mm hin und her bewegen. Das Ganze macht sich dann als lautes Knarzen bemerkbar wenn man stärker in die Pedale tritt oder im Wiegetritt fährt. Beides kommt bei mir regelmäßig vor.. von daher kann ich das laute Geknarze nicht ertragen. Ich hoffe dass die Schräglager dann besser taugen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isnogud77 (4. Oktober 2011)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> @isnogud77: Sieht die berühmte Stelle mit den Haarrissen irgendwie anders aus? Haben sie konstruktiv was geändert?



Nein, sieht genauso aus wie vorher. Aber vielleicht haben sie ja dickeres Material an der Stelle oder sowas. Die Strebe geht jetzt in den Langzeittest und dann wird sich zeigen ob sie hält. 

Sent from my Optimus 2X using Tapatalk


----------



## derwolf02 (14. Oktober 2011)

So, gestern kam das Canyon zurück. Die gesamte Reklamation hat 2 Monate gedauert, wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, dass Canyon recht kulant war was Kosten angeht. Sie haben mir ein paar Reparaturen, die ich zusätzlich in Auftrag gegeben habe, geschenkt.

Die Strebe ist vermutlich die des 2011er Nerve AM. Die Verbindungsstelle zur Wippe hat z.B. keine Metall-Inserts mehr sondern die Schraube wird direkt in den Rahmen geschraubt. Die berühmte Schweißnaht sieht etwas sanfter aus im Übergang - aber das kann auch täuschen. Sonst seh ich keine Unterschiede.

Trotzdem - das war's für mich mit Canyon. Seit gestern bin ich Liteville-Fahrer. Morgen geht's zum ersten Mal auf den Trail. Mal sehen, wie's sich fährt...

http://youtu.be/VMTGcH9r5BI


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Oktober 2011)

Bin mal gespannt was du zum Hinterbau sagst. Der Nerve AM Hinterbau war ja schon ziemlich bequem und hat viel glatt gebügelt, wenn auch nicht so viel wie der Strive Hinterbau.


----------



## derwolf02 (15. Oktober 2011)

Die erste Ausfahrt heute, bei strahlendem Herbstwetter, hat sich ungefähr so abgespielt:

1. Uphill: 
Liteville: "SCHNELLER"
Ich: "Das geht nicht" (war schon bei Puls 175)

1. Trail:
Liteville: "SCHNELLER"
Ich: "Das geht nicht" (Puls 180)

1. Dowmhill:
Liteville: "SCHNELLER"
Ich: "Das ginge schon - aber lass mich erstmal deinen Grenzbereich erkunden."

Fazit: Das Liteville zieht wie die sau. Man will immer schneller und schneller fahren und es macht einfach nur tierisch Spaß!

Im Vergleich zum Nerve merkt man bergauf absolut null Einfedern und es steigt auch später. Lediglich auf dem kleinen Blatt im Wiegetritt merkt man etwas Wippen - aber das ist sowas von egal.
Handling ist genau richtig, nicht verspielt und nicht träge - einfach genau richtig. Ich muss noch bisschen an meiner Sitzposition feilen, da der L Rahmen (hatte ich auch bei Canyon), ein kürzeres Oberrohr hat als das Nerve. Dadurch sitz ich etwas zu aufrecht, was sich aber durch die horizontale Sattelposition beheben lassen müsste.

So, und jetzt ab zu Runde zwei. Das Wetter will genutzt werden!


----------



## derwolf02 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ach und noch was:

@xtR3Me: Diesmal kannst du's vergessen mit ner Probefahrt in Bamberg, so wie damals beim Nerve. Litevilles sind wie Zahnbürsten - sowas verleiht man nicht....


----------



## simdiem (15. Oktober 2011)

Kaum 5 Minuten gefahren, schon sitzt er auf dem hohen Ross... 

Kein Wunder dass die Liteviller überall so beliebt sind. Also schön ab ab in deine eigene Spielecke, hier is nur für Männer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (15. Oktober 2011)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Ach und noch was:
> 
> @xtR3Me: Diesmal kannst du's vergessen mit ner Probefahrt in Bamberg, so wie damals beim Nerve. Litevilles sind wie Zahnbürsten - sowas verleiht man nicht....



Ich bins ja schon gefahren und für mich wars nichts, fand den Hinterbau nicht besser als den vom Nerve. Deine Zahnbürste mag ich auch nicht testen 

edit:
@simdiem
Den Eindruck hatte ich auch irgendwie, dabei ist er eigtl in netter kerl ...


----------



## T!ll (15. Oktober 2011)

simdiem schrieb:


> Kaum 5 Minuten gefahren, schon sitzt er auf dem hohen Ross...
> 
> Kein Wunder dass die Liteviller überall so beliebt sind. Also schön ab ab in deine eigene Spielecke, hier is nur für Männer!


----------



## knuspi (26. November 2011)

Nun hat es mich auch erwischt  Passt mir aber gerade ganz gut, da die Saison ja sowieso so gut wie rum ist und ich bei dem schlechten Wetter nur mit dem billigen Hardtail rumfahre. Meine Anfrage bei Canyon war aber leider nicht so toll. Sie wollen fÃ¼r den Tausch wohl 180â¬ von mir, da ich auÃerdem der 2 Jahre GewÃ¤hrleistung liege  Aber hilft ja nichts, so mÃ¶chte ich nicht weiter fahren und riskieren, dass die Strebe nÃ¤chstes Jahr wÃ¤hrend der Saison bricht (und ich mir dabei auch noch was breche ^^). Auf dem Bild ist der Riss leider noch nicht so gut zu erkennen, da er auch noch recht klein ist.


----------



## unchained (26. November 2011)

Hallo? 5 Jahre Rahmengarantie?


----------



## knuspi (26. November 2011)

Habe extra nochmal angerufen und mir wurde was von 2 Jahren gesagt?! 

Ok, gerade nochmal in den FAQ geschaut. Da steht sogar, dass es auf die diesjährigen Rahmen 6 Jahre Garantie gibt. Muss wohl doch nochmal anrufen, bevor ich das Bike hinschicke.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. November 2011)

Also für diesen Mangel würde ich bei einer Reparatur keinen Cent bezahlen... dass das ein Konstruktionsfehler ist,  ist doch  klar. Das ging nicht kaputt weil du es ruiniert hast..

Mein Rahmen kam vor ein paar Tagen repariert wieder zurück. Hat also gesamt ca 7 Wochen gedauert. Der Rahmen müsste seit heute morgen auch bei seinem neuen Besitzer sein. Ich hatte keine Lust mehr auf das Teil.


----------



## knuspi (26. November 2011)

Kann ich gut verstehen dass du keine Lust mehr drauf hattest. Da hat man doch immer ein blödes Gefühl beim Fahren. Ich hoffe mal, dass nun die Sitzstrebe von den neuen Modellen eingebaut wird, die ja scheinbar nochmal überarbeitet wurde. Wenn das Teil nochmal kaputt gehen sollte, werde ich mich wohl auch von dem Bike trennen. 

7 Wochen sind außerdem echt mal eine Hausnummer ... Gut, dass der Winter vor der Tür steht.

Was für ein Baujahr hatte dein Bike? Meins ist ein 2009er, geliefert 03/09.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. November 2011)

Hallo,

habs im Juli '10 bekommen.


----------



## PiR4Te (26. November 2011)

Ist auf jeden fall gerissen, bei mir sahs genau so aus, war auch noch nicht so gut zu erkennen. Ich habe eine Rissprüfung durchführen lassen und die war eindeutig.

Gruss


----------



## jaamaa (26. November 2011)

_Du  hast auf das Fahrrad und seine Teile zwei Jahre Gewährleistung, außer  auf Verschleißteile....
... Über diesen gesetzlichen Zeitraum hinaus geben wir freiwillig eine  Garantie von insgesamt 6 Jahren auf die diesjährigen Rahmen und Gabeln der Renn- und  Triathlonmaschinen, sowie auf Mountainbikerahmen..._


@knuspi
Obwohl ich der Meinung bin, dass sich bei Canyon alles sehr positiv (Service/Hotline...) entwickelt hat, wird es wahrscheinlich immer solche Fälle der Ratlosigkeit geben. 
Klär das nochmal ab. Das war bestimmt eine Fehlinformation. Normalerweise geht das immer sehr reibungslos.

@PiR4Te
Was bitte ist denn eine Rissprüfung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (26. November 2011)

Zerstörungsfreie Rissprüfung

siehe hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbeindringpr%C3%BCfung

Gruss


----------



## knuspi (26. November 2011)

@jaamaa: Ich bin ja auch erst von einer Fehlinformation ausgegangen, habe aber sowohl per Mail als auch am Telefon diese Aussage bekommen. Da ich heute an der Hotline niemanden mehr erreicht habe, habe ich nun nochmal per Mail geantwortet. Mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt. Ich habe zwar schon den Retourenschein, werde das Bike aber erst einschicken wenn alles geklärt ist.


----------



## jaamaa (26. November 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Zerstörungsfreie Rissprüfung
> siehe hier:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbeindringprüfung
> Gruss



Hmm, was es nicht alles gibt. Bei mir haben für die Fehlerdiagnose die Augen gereicht .


----------



## knuspi (28. November 2011)

So, habe mich nun mit Canyon einigen können. Ich habe heute die folgende Antwort bekommen: 
"...während der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung von 24 Monaten werden die gesamten Kosten von Canyon getragen. Nach den 24 Monaten beginnt die freiwillige Garantie von Canyon, in diesem Zeitraum wird nur die defekte Ware ersetzt. Dies ist der einzige Garantieanspruch, weitergehende Kosten wie Montage, Transport etc. werden nicht übernommen..."

Mir wurde nun angeboten, die Montage selbst zu machen. Ich schicke also nur das defekte Rahmenteil nach Koblenz und bekomme (hoffentlich^^) ein neues zugeschickt. Ist mir sogar lieber so, da ich so nicht das ganze Bike verschicken muss und die Abwicklung geht vielleicht auch schneller. Die Montage ist ja sowieso ein Klacks und in maximal 15 Minuten erledigt.


----------



## .phips. (28. November 2011)

Schön dass du eine für dich optimale Lösung gefunden hast.
Allerdings wundert es mich schon etwas, dass Canyon einen kostenlosen Austausch erst ablehnt und am Ende dann immer noch etwas rumknausert.
Bei einem bekannten Problem wie diesem sollte Canyon mMn zu seinem Produkt stehen und dem Kunden bestmöglich entgegen kommen, Gewährleistungszeit (bzw Garantie) hin oder her.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. November 2011)

Das man nur Garantie auf die Teile kriegt habe ich nicht gewusst. "Zum Glück" ist mein Rahmen schon nach einem Jahr kaputt gegangen. . . 

Naja aber so passt das ja auch. Der Austausch des Hinterbaus sollte nicht all zu aufwendig sein. In ein paar Stunden ist das erledigt.


----------



## isnogud77 (29. November 2011)

Mir scheint das Problem wird langsam zu teuer fuer Canyon.

Als ich meine gerissene Strebe im August reklamiert habe war das Bike jedenfalls schon aelter als zwei Jahre und trotzdem haben die mir den Versand bezahlt. Ich hab aber trotzdem nur die Strebe hingeschickt weil es mir zu aufwaendig war das komplette Bike aus der Schweiz zu denen zu schicken.

Der Einbau ist wirklich kein Problem, aber ein Drehmomentschluessel ist hilfreich um die Schrauben so anzuziehen dass die Lager spielfrei sind aber nicht zu fest und Schraubenkleber sollte auch drauf. Wenn man beides hat ist die Sache ein Klacks.


----------



## knuspi (29. November 2011)

Habe eben den Hinterbau ausgebaut und verpackt. War echt ein klacks. Nur waren die Schrauben zum Teil ganz schön fest. War also ordentlich Schraubensicherung drauf. Aber so hat sich wenigstens nie was gelöst 
Der Einbau geht wohl genauso einfach, auch wenn mich die ganzen Scheiben, die dazwischen lagen, schon gewundert haben. Aber die bekomme ich schon wieder rein. Einen Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich, genauso wie Schraubensicherung. Der Ausbau hat 20 Minuten gedauert. Für den Einbau schätze ich jetzt nicht viel mehr Zeit ein.

Jetzt bin ich nur noch gespannt, wie lange der Tausch dauert und ob Canyon den Schaden anerkennt. Der Riss ist bisher wirklich nur leicht zu sehen, aber ich fühle mich einfach unsicher mit dem Teil, vor allem seit ich letztens das Bild von der gebrochenen Sitzstrebe hier im Forum gesehen habe.


----------



## fkal (29. November 2011)

knuspi schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich nur noch gespannt, wie lange der Tausch dauert und ob Canyon den Schaden anerkennt. Der Riss ist bisher wirklich nur leicht zu sehen, aber ich fühle mich einfach unsicher mit dem Teil, vor allem seit ich letztens das Bild von der gebrochenen Sitzstrebe hier im Forum gesehen habe.



Riss ist Riss. Ich hab meinen Hinterbau heuer auch bereits zweimal eingeschickt. Beim ersten Mal wars eindeutig und beim zweiten Mal war der Riss (an der gleichen und immer wieder beschriebenen Stelle) schwach zu sehen. Hab zweimal nur den Hinterbau eingeschickt. Also eigentlich nur Kettenstrebe und gerissene Sitzstrebe. Wurde mir immer anstandslos und auch nach den 2 Jahren Gewährleistung kostenlos ausgetauscht. Einmal lass ichs noch reißen (hoffentlich kommts nicht nochmal vor)... Danach wird das Rad verkauft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (29. November 2011)

Sind euch schon 2011er Hinterbauten gerissen?


----------



## knuspi (30. November 2011)

@fkal: Gibt es einen Grund dafür, warum du auch die Kettenstrebe mit eingeschickt hast? Ich habe jetzt nur die Sitzstrebe hingeschickt.

@xTr3Me: Von einem 2011er habe ich noch nichts gelesen. Da muss wohl auch die gefährliche Stelle etwas verstärkt worden sein. Ich hätte also nichts dagegen, wenn ich ein 2011er Modell bekommen würde. Es scheint ja mit der Montage an einem ältereren Rahmen keine Probleme zu geben. Nur das Schaltauge ist anders.


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (2. Dezember 2011)

knuspi schrieb:


> Kann ich gut verstehen dass du keine Lust mehr drauf hattest. Da hat man doch immer ein blödes Gefühl beim Fahren. Ich hoffe mal, dass nun die Sitzstrebe von den neuen Modellen eingebaut wird, die ja scheinbar nochmal überarbeitet wurde. Wenn das Teil nochmal kaputt gehen sollte, werde ich mich wohl auch von dem Bike trennen.
> 
> 7 Wochen sind außerdem echt mal eine Hausnummer ... Gut, dass der Winter vor der Tür steht.
> 
> Was für ein Baujahr hatte dein Bike? Meins ist ein 2009er, geliefert 03/09.


 
Habe ebenfalls ein 2009er, allerdings ein XC.
Bei mir war schon zweimal die Sitzstrebe an den bekannten Stellen gerissen 
Die Sitzstrebe soll ja nach Auskunft von Canyon am XC und AM die gleiche sein !
Der Austausch ging beim ersten Mal noch mit Murren , aber ein halbes Jahr später, beim zweiten Bruch, haben sie es dann direkt eingesehen, daß es wohl am Produkt und nicht an meinem Fahrstiel liegt !
Hoffe nur, daß mich das Schicksal nicht ein drittes Mal ereilt 
Bin ja sonst sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.


----------



## knuspi (2. Dezember 2011)

Habe ja auch ein XC. Und ich mache wirklich keine Dinge mit dem Bike, die man nicht machen sollte. Mal abgesehen davon sollte die Strebe noch einiges mehr aushalten, wenn sie auch am AM verbaut ist. 
Hast du nun eine 2011er Strebe bekommen oder wieder eine "alte"?


----------



## nismo2002 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube ich werde meinen 2007er Nerve ES Rahmen nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## unchained (5. Dezember 2011)

Der ist bei mir auch zweimal durchgeknackt. Selbe Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (5. Dezember 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> Der ist bei mir auch zweimal durchgeknackt. Selbe Stelle.



Mach mich nich' wuschisch!!


----------



## BikerNB (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen, wollte meinen Unmut über die Canyon Garantie mal loswerden. Fahre selber ein XC 7 2009 und mir ist nun auch der Haarriss Sitzstrebe entstanden. Habe Canyon per E-Mail kontaktiert, auf dem Foto konnte der nette Herr erstmal nichts genaues erkennen (der Riss war gut sichtbar) und ich sollte mein Fahrrad einschicken. Alles gut und so fragte ich nach evt. Kosten, dann der Hammer so um die 180, naja ich wollte die Sitzstrebe nicht selber bezahlen. Der Mitarbeiter schrieb mir dann das die Kosten für den Umbau in Ihrer MEISTERWERKSTATT ist. Was kostet bitte 180 an Lohn wie viel Stunden sitzen die daran. Ich weiß nicht was die für Autos fahren aber wenn da nach zwei Jahren irgendwo ein Materialfehler auftritt zahlen die bestimmt auch nicht die Reparatur denn diese wird von dem Autohaus bzw Hersteller übernommen und da ist auch nur Garantie. Da ich ja nun nicht der einzige bin mit diesem Fehler der wahrscheinlich während der Gewährleistung schon war, mir halt nur nicht aufgefallen ist denn mit sowas rechnet man ja nicht. Nun soll ich nur den Rahmen mit der Sitzstrebe schicken und alles selber demontieren um um die 180 zu kommen. Wie habt ihr es geschafft nur die Sitzstrebe einzuschicken? Muss wohl da nochmal nachhaken, aber bis jetzt reden die nur um das Problem herum. Was für rechtliche Möglichkeiten gibt es wenn das wie hier beschrieben ein drittes mal auftritt oder zählt sowas bei Garantie nicht und man hat Pech. Bin wie gesagt es sauer auf Canyon weil das definitiv nicht der Ansatz ist zu richtigen Qualitätsmanagement bei derart häufigen Fehler am Rahmen. Bis jetzt war ich absolut zufrieden mit Bestellung und dem Fahrrad an sich aber ein zweites mal Canyon bin ich echt am überlegen.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Dezember 2011)

Tja da kann ich wohl noch froh sein.. scheinbar hat Canyon wirklich keine Lust mehr die Kosten selbst zu übernehmen. Die Cash Cow wird eben gemolken bist zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## jaamaa (6. Dezember 2011)

@BikerNB
Erster Beitrag und gleich ins Volle . 
Zeig doch mal das Bild mit dem Riss, ob er denn darauf wirklich so schlecht zu sehen ist. Ansonsten nochmals nachfragen und sich ggf. auf die Selbstmontagelösung einigen. Ich denke damit könnte man leben und alle sind glücklich...


----------



## nismo2002 (6. Dezember 2011)

...


----------



## isnogud77 (7. Dezember 2011)

BikerNB schrieb:


> Was kostet bitte 180 an Lohn wie viel Stunden sitzen die daran.



Ich weiss nicht wie lange die dafür brauchen aber ich habe für den Ausbau 15min gebraucht und für den Einbau vielleicht 45min. 

Meiner Meinung nach wälzen die mit diesen Kosten ihren eigenen Schaden einfach auf den Kunden ab. 180 kommt mir vor wie ein akzeptabler Preis für dieses Rahmenteil.


----------



## BikerNB (7. Dezember 2011)

> Zitat Canyon:
> 
> "vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 04. Dezember 2011 und der Information zu Ihrem Nerve XC.
> Wir bedauern den von Ihnen angezeigten Schaden am Rahmen sehr. Was zu diesem Schaden geführt hat, kann ich an Hand des Bildes nicht bestimmen. Bitte schicken Sie uns das Rad  zurück. Wir werden die Funktion überprüfen und dann weitere Schritte einleiten (Reparatur im Haus, weiterleiten zum Hersteller, Austausch oder ähnliches). Ob es sich um einen Garantiefall handelt, werden meine Kollegen in der Werkstatt feststellen.
> ...



Was soll ich alles ausbauen wenn nur die Sitzstrebe gewechselt wird, das sind ja nur Felgen, Bremsen, Schaltung und die Kurbel. Werde Das die Tage losschicken und dann im Januar wieder bekommen. Zum Glück steht noch ein Ersatzfahrrad im Keller. Wie gesagt komme mit den 180 immer noch nicht klar.


----------



## isnogud77 (7. Dezember 2011)

> Der Umbau von Sitzstrebe muss durch eine Canyon Mitarbeiter erfolgen.
> ...
> Schicken Sie uns den ausgebauten Rahmen zum prüfen nach Koblenz, somit entstehen keine Umbaukosten für Sie.



Heisst das du darfst denen den ausgebauten Rahmen schicken damit die dann die Sitzstrebe daran tauschen aber selbst darfst du die Sitzstrebe nicht ausbauen? Was kostet das denn in diesem Fall?

Bei mir war das kein Problem nur die ausgebaute Sitzstrebe hinzuschicken die mir dann ausgetauscht wurde. Uebrigens sind fuer mich keinerlei Kosten entstanden obwohl ich auch schon ausserhalb der 24 Monate war.


----------



## BikerNB (7. Dezember 2011)

Was nun an Kosten anfallen weiß ich nicht den bis jetzt sind von den 180 nur die Umbaukosten weniger. Der Transport ist bezahlt von Canyon laut Retoure-schein nur was im Endeffekt in Rechnung gestellt wird ist noch unklar. Wie gesagt habe gefragt und bis jetzt wurde nur drum rum geredet. Werde die Gabel auch dran lasse weil die hat ja nichts mit der Strebe zu tun. Wenn dann doch mehr kosten anfallen müssen die mich ja darauf hinweisen.


----------



## isnogud77 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ist doch totaler Quatsch dein Bike komplett zu zerlegen. Fuer die Sitzstrebe musst du nur die Bremse abschrauben und die vier Befestigungsschrauben an der Schwinge, das wars. 

Ich wuerde an deiner Stelle mal mit denen telefonieren und das genau abklaeren. Es ist auch viel einfach das telefonisch mit denen zu klaeren als per Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (7. Dezember 2011)

isnogud77 schrieb:


> Ist doch totaler Quatsch dein Bike komplett zu zerlegen. Fuer die Sitzstrebe musst du nur die Bremse abschrauben und die vier Befestigungsschrauben an der Schwinge, das wars.
> 
> Ich wuerde an deiner Stelle mal mit denen telefonieren und das genau abklaeren. Es ist auch viel einfach das telefonisch mit denen zu klaeren als per Mail.



So sieht es aus! Die Sitzstrebe zu wechseln ist kein Hexenwerk, bei der Kettenstrebe sieht das schon anders aus.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich mittlerweile 4 Räder montiert habe ist es finde ich keine große Kunst an einem Fahrrad rumzuschrauben. Immerhin muss man bedenken, dass so eine Arbeit von jedem Fahrradmechaniker durchgeführt werden kann....


----------



## knuspi (12. Dezember 2011)

Sodala, es ging wirklich schneller als erwartet - die neue Sitzstrebe ist schon da. Ich bin wirklich Ã¼berrascht und begeistert von dem schnellen Service. Nur ging es wohl etwas zu schnell: Ich habe nun eine 2011er Sitzstrebe bekommen. Da bin ich auch sehr froh drÃ¼ber, da diese ja etwas stabiler aussieht an den betreffenden Stellen. Nur leider benÃ¶tigt diese Sitzstrebe ja auch ein anderes Schaltauge, und das war leider nicht mit dabei ...

Aber alles kein Problem. Ich habe bereits die Hotline angerufen und bekomme noch ein Schaltauge zugeschickt. NatÃ¼rlich ist das wieder nicht in der Garantie mit dabei und ich muss es bezahlen ... Immerhin die Versandkosten erlÃ¤sst man mir. Aber damit kann ich doch noch ganz gut leben. Besser als 180â¬ zahlen und 2 Monate aufs Bike warten.

Was mich noch etwas stutzig macht ist die Montage. Ich habe mir extra eingeprÃ¤gt, wo die Unterlegscheiben waren. Bei der 2011er Sitzstrebe sind nun wieder andere Scheiben und HÃ¼lsen dabei. Hat schon jemand eine 2011er Strebe verbaut? Muss man da auf etwas besonderes achten?


----------



## Deleted 121321 (13. Dezember 2011)

knuspi schrieb:


> Aber alles kein Problem. Ich habe bereits die Hotline angerufen und bekomme noch ein Schaltauge zugeschickt. Natürlich ist das wieder nicht in der Garantie mit dabei und ich muss es bezahlen ... Immerhin die Versandkosten erlässt man mir.



Na dann kauf dir doch gleich ein zweites mit als Ersatzteil auf Lager oder bei Touren im Rucksack. Falls dein montiertes mal kaputt geht musst du nicht lange warten.


----------



## knuspi (14. Dezember 2011)

Genau den Gedanken hatte ich gestern auch noch  Und deshalb habe ich meine Bestellung noch auf 2 St. erhöht.


----------



## BikerNB (20. Februar 2012)

Habe meine Sitzstrebe wieder mit Versand waren das 4 Wochen Wartezeit und es sind mir keine Kosten entstanden. Nicht so wie ich die Seiten zuvor geschrieben hatte. Hoffe mal die Strebe hält diesmal länger.


----------



## Braunbaer (23. April 2012)

Ich hab hier ein 2011er Nerve XC - allerdings ist hier nicht so ganz klar, ob es wirklich ein Rahmenriss ist.

Ich habe CANYON schon kontaktiert, dort vermutet man einen "Oberflächenkratzer". Man bietet mir aber einen Retourschein für eine Prüfung in der Werkstatt an. Über den Service kann ich mich also nicht beschweren. Hier ein Foto:






Vermutlich werde ich den Rahmen erstmal so weiterfahren und schauen, ob der Riss (falls es einer ist) sich vergrößert. Ist auch grad ein ungünstiger Zeitpunkt so zu Saisonbeginn.

Der Rahmen ist sturzfrei und ich fahre das Rad recht weich, heißt: 4,5 bar vorne, 9 bar hinten (ohne einen einzigen Durchschlag), von daher... Berghoch geb ich im 1. Gang alles, evtl. ist das das Problem. Aber bevor ich genaues weiß, will ich auch nicht herumphilosophieren. Erst dachte ich, dass das ja eigentlich keine übliche Stelle für einen Rahmenbruch ist. Bis ich diesen Thread entdeckte, das macht mir schon etwas Sorgen


----------



## xTr3Me (23. April 2012)

Das ist EXAKT die gleiche Stelle wie bei allen anderen hier  -> Riss. 

Sorry aber mach dir mal keine Hoffnungen. Austausch dürfte derzeit gute 6 Wochen in Anspruch nehmen, ich hoffe du hast ein zweites Rad. Viel Glück! Rahmen auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten, keine Sprünge/Drops! Ungefährlich ist das definitiv nicht.


----------



## unchained (23. April 2012)

haha, nie im Leben ist das nen Kratzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isnogud77 (24. April 2012)

Wie soll an dieser Stelle ein so schoen langer und gerader Kratzer entstehen? Schick es schnell ein solange das Wetter noch so beschissen ist.


----------



## fkal (24. April 2012)

isnogud77 schrieb:


> Wie soll an dieser Stelle ein so schoen langer und gerader Kratzer entstehen? Schick es schnell ein solange das Wetter noch so beschissen ist.



am besten du schickst nur die kaputte Strebe ein. Auch wenn mans nicht soll... erleichtert und beschleunigt alles.


----------



## mcmoos (26. April 2012)

Jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt. Riss in der Sitzstrebe wie beim Braunbaer. Aus Prudukthaftungsgründen ist nur möglich entweder den kompletten Rahmen oder das komplette Rad zu Canyon zu schicken. Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange es dauert.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. April 2012)

Derzeit bestimmt um die 6 Wochen. Unter 4 ging eh noch nie was, dafür passt dann wieder alles. Der Canyon Service braucht zwar seine Zeit, aber hinterher hat man eine ordentliche Reparatur.


----------



## isnogud77 (26. April 2012)

mcmoos schrieb:


> Jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt. Riss in der Sitzstrebe wie beim Braunbaer. Aus Prudukthaftungsgründen ist nur möglich entweder den kompletten Rahmen oder das komplette Rad zu Canyon zu schicken. Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie lange es dauert.



Warum sollte es einen Unterschied machen ob man nur die Hinterbaustrebe abschraubt oder alle Komponenten vom Rahmen? Schrauben sind Schrauben.


----------



## Schibbie (26. April 2012)

Mich hats gneau wie bei Braunbaer an der Stelle auch erwischt. Hab den Post gelesen und dachte ich schau mal bei meinem nach... Allerdings biem XC. Bin mal gespannt wie lang es dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kilsen (26. April 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Mich hats gneau wie bei Braunbaer an der Stelle auch erwischt. Hab den Post gelesen und dachte ich schau mal bei meinem nach... Allerdings biem XC. Bin mal gespannt wie lang es dauert.



Auch beim 2011er modell? Meine strebe ist auch gerissen, allerdings beim 10er. Jetzt wurde ne 11er strebe verbaut, dachte die ist stabiler! Mal schauen wie lang die hält. Haben se wohl noch nix dazu gelernt.


----------



## Schibbie (26. April 2012)

Jo ich hab ein 2011er XC... ich denk das ist eindeutig auf dem Foto oder?


----------



## Bikebmin (26. April 2012)

Hallo,

das sieht nach Riss aus und da scheint die 2011er Änderung des Teils wirklich nicht besonders erfolgreich gewesen zu sein. 

Ich hätte eine Frage zum Thema "selber wechseln".

Wenn man sich den Teil des Hinterbaus zusenden lassen könnte und das selber machen will, ist das etwa komplizierter als es aussieht? 

IMHO sind das doch "nur" die Schrauben raus, Lager tauschen(?) und wieder mit frischer Schraubensicherung und Drehmo das neue Teil dranschrauben.
Ggfs. noch neue Bolzen verwenden.

Oder ist das mehr?


----------



## knuspi (26. April 2012)

Na toll, und ich dachte ich hab jetzt Ruhe mit meiner 2011er Strebe  Muss ich wohl doch hin und wieder mal drauf schauen.


----------



## Schibbie (26. April 2012)

Also selber machen kannst das schon wenn dus dir zutraust, aber ob die dich das machen lassen is ne andere sache... musst mal fragen, die lassen schon mit sich reden ich hab auch mal nachgefragt zwecks lagerschrauben nachziehen


----------



## isnogud77 (26. April 2012)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> IMHO sind das doch "nur" die Schrauben raus, Lager tauschen(?) und wieder mit frischer Schraubensicherung und Drehmo das neue Teil dranschrauben.
> Ggfs. noch neue Bolzen verwenden.



Das ist eine Kleinigkeit und man muss auch keine Lager oder Bolzen tauschen. Beim Einbau einfach etwas mittelfesten Schraubenkleber aufs Gewinde und mit 14-16Nm festziehen. 

Die Info hab ich von Canyon persönlich bekommen und niemand hatte bei denen ein Problem mich das selbst machen zu lassen.


----------



## Braunbaer (26. April 2012)

Damit dürfte der Fall wohl klar sein, dass das bei mir kein "Kratzer", sondern ein Riss ist  Ein bißchen traurig bin ich schon, denn vor dem Kauf des 2011er XCs hatte ich hier gelesen, dass das Problem mit dem Streben behoben sein... Lt. CANYON wurden ja ...


mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> verschiedene Änderungen an den Kettenstreben und Postmount-Aufnahmen durchgeführt


.. aber ...


Bikebmin schrieb:


> da scheint die 2011er Änderung des Teils wirklich nicht besonders erfolgreich gewesen zu sein.


Vermutlich, ja. Innerhalb von 3 Tagen 3 Leute mit Schäden an der 2011er-Sitzstrebe, wenn das so bleibt, dann kommt die nächsten Jahre wohl noch einiges auf den Service in Koblenz zu 

Gut, immerhin gibt es die Rahmengarantie, aber eigentlich hab ich auch keine Lust, jedes Jahr die Strebe oder den Rahmen einzuschicken. Das schlimmste ist ja das ungute Gefühl beim Fahren


----------



## xTr3Me (26. April 2012)

2011er Streiben reißen jetzt auch? Das gibts doch nicht wirklich.. das Problem gibt es immerhin seit 2009.


----------



## Schibbie (26. April 2012)

anscheinend :-( da muss ich wohl mal schnell mein bike einschicken, nicht dass die jetzt alle 2011er bikes rein kriegen...


----------



## mohlo (26. April 2012)

2011er AM oder XC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbie (26. April 2012)

Xc


----------



## Bikebmin (26. April 2012)

Braunbaer,

in Deinem Falle bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das ein Riss ist. Der Grund dafür liegt im Verlauf bzw. der Form des Risses.

Bei Deinem sieht der Riss eher wie ein Schnitt aus. Quasi wie mit einer Messerklinge darüber gezogen - schön gerade.

Wenn Du Dir die Bilder des Risses bei Schibbie ansiehst, kann man den eher gezackt / geschwungenen Verlauf des Risses erkennen. So sieht das typischerweise aus.

Es kann natürlich auch an einer ungünstigen Bildaufnahme liegen, die den Riss in Deinem Fall so geradlinig abbildet.

Gewissheit gäbe es mit einer Farbeindringprüfung, Ultraschallcheck oder halt Prüfung bei Canyon.


----------



## xb39 (30. April 2012)

Hallo,
habe momentan mein Canyon XC 8.0 von 2011 beim Service und nach Rückfrage, warum das Bike noch nicht wieder zurück ist wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass meine Sitzstrebe einen Haarriss hätte. Ich selbst hatte das gar nicht bemerkt. *schäm*

Gruss
xb39


----------



## xTr3Me (30. April 2012)

Schön dass das mittlerweile scheinbar selbstverständlich mit kontrolliert wird  - habs ja schon mal geschrieben, aber der Service ist echt gut, auch wenn er lange braucht.


----------



## Bikebmin (30. April 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schön dass das mittlerweile scheinbar selbstverständlich mit kontrolliert wird  - habs ja schon mal geschrieben, aber *der Service ist echt gut*, auch wenn er lange braucht.


Weshalb ich CANYON auch so mag und treu bleibe.


----------



## Icejoker (3. Mai 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Probleme auch bei anderen Canyon Bikes auftreten?

Ob die hier genannten "Risse" wirklich auf einen Rahmenbruch hindeuten lässt sich wahrscheinlich nur mit einer Ultraschalluntersuchung klären.
Da beide direkt oberhalb der Schweißnaht liegen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit allerdings groß, da die Risse in der sogenannten Wärmeeinflußzone liegen. Was wiederum auf eine unzureichende Wärmenachbehandlung zurück zu führen ist. (vielleicht zu schnell oder falsch abgekühlt, oder zu heiß geschweißt)


----------



## knuspi (3. Mai 2012)

Tritt meines Wissens nur bei den Nerves auf. Und es ist definitiv ein Rahmenbruch. Es gibt auch einen User, bei dem die Strebe komplett gebrochen ist. Also bitte vorsichtig damit sein!


----------



## mohlo (4. Mai 2012)

knuspi schrieb:


> Tritt meines Wissens nur bei den Nerves auf. Und es ist definitiv ein Rahmenbruch. Es gibt auch einen User, bei dem die Strebe komplett gebrochen ist. Also bitte vorsichtig damit sein!



So nicht richtig, zum einen ist es kein Rahmenbruch, sondern es entwickelt sich in den meisten Fällen ein Haarriss an der rechten Hinterbaustrebe (Schweißnaht am Dreieck).

Zum anderem sind hauptsächlich betroffen: NERVE XC 2009, 2010 und 2011 sowie NERVE AM 2009 und 2010. Insbesondere die NERVE XC 2009er und 2010er hatten häufiger dieses Problem. Siehe hierzu auch die *Stellungnahme von Canyon*. Ab der Baureihe 2011 wurde dann die Konstruktion des Hinterbaus (XC und AM) geändert. Bei einigen 2011er NERVE XC gab es in der Vergangenheit dennoch Haarrisse am Hinterbau. Bisher ist mir allerdings *kein Fall bekannt*, bei dem ein *NERVE AM 2011/2012* betroffen war.


----------



## Icejoker (4. Mai 2012)

Na wollen wir es mal hoffen. 
Ich hab ein NERVE AM 2012 seit drei Wochen unter meinem Ar***.
Werde die Strebe auf jedenfall im Auge behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbie (4. Mai 2012)

Die Schweissnaht am 2011er/2012er AM ist viel besser als die am enstsprechenden XC. Mich wunderts warum die das nicht gleich am XC genauso gemacht haben, die paar Gramm mehr sind doch au nicht so schlimm


----------



## wolfi_b (9. Mai 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Die Schweissnaht am 2011er/2012er AM ist viel besser als die am enstsprechenden XC. Mich wunderts warum die das nicht gleich am XC genauso gemacht haben, die paar Gramm mehr sind doch au nicht so schlimm



Wo ist da der Unterschied? Ich habe mein 2012er AM mit dem XC vom Post #409 verglichen aber ich sehe da keinen Unterschied


----------



## Schibbie (9. Mai 2012)

Okay ich hab eine viel dickere gesehen. Merkwürdig


----------



## isnogud77 (9. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> So nicht richtig, zum einen ist es kein Rahmenbruch, sondern es entwickelt sich in den meisten Fällen ein Haarriss an der rechten Hinterbaustrebe (Schweißnaht am Dreieck).



Definitionsfrage: Gilt ein Rahmen erst gebrochen wenn er ganz durch ist oder auch schon wenn er nur angebrochen ist? 



mohlo schrieb:


> Bisher ist mir allerdings *kein Fall bekannt*, bei dem ein *NERVE AM 2011/2012* betroffen war.



Diese Dinger sind ja auch erst sein wenigen Monaten im Einsatz. Bei meinem 2009er AM hat es zwei Saisons mit u.a. zwei Alpencrossen gebraucht um aufzutreten. Ausserdem meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass Canyon zwischen den '11er und '12er Nerves im wesentlichen das Design geaendert hat.


----------



## FrankyB (9. Mai 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Die Schweissnaht am 2011er/2012er AM ist viel besser als die am enstsprechenden XC. Mich wunderts warum die das nicht gleich am XC genauso gemacht haben, die paar Gramm mehr sind doch au nicht so schlimm



Es liegt nicht an der Dicke/Stärke der Schweißnaht.
Das Problem ist, durch die Wärmeentwicklung beim Schweißen wird die Materialstruktur des verwendeten Aluminiums verändert, in der Regel spröder. Wenn Du genau hinschaust, reißen die Streben immer direkt oberhalb der Naht.

Da an dieser Stelle anscheinend hohe Zugkräfte herrschen, kann man entweder das Verfahren umstellen (andere Schweißtechnik, die nicht materialbelastend ist), ein anderes Material wählen oder das verwendete Material deutlich verstärken.

Das ist ein Fehler, der schon mal passieren kann und vor dem kaum ein Hersteller gefeit ist. Das gilt allerdings nur für das aktuelle Produktionsjahr
Das die Fehler nach wie vor auch im 3. Jahr auftauchen sagt klar aus das Canyon das Problem nicht gelöst hat und auch nicht willens ist. Entweder weil es zu teuer ist oder weil sie keinen haben der es lösen kann.


----------



## mohlo (9. Mai 2012)

isnogud77 schrieb:


> Definitionsfrage: Gilt ein Rahmen erst gebrochen wenn er ganz durch ist oder auch schon wenn er nur angebrochen ist?



Unter Rahmenbruch verstehe ich eher so etwas...







Hier geht es aber um einen Haarriss an der Hinterbaustrebe. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte das nicht schönreden. Aber Fakt ist, es fängt meist an der hinteren Abstützung mit einem kleinen Riss an. Es gibt sogar einige hier, die wissentlich mit dem Riss im Hinterbau weiterfahren. 



isnogud77 schrieb:


> Diese Dinger sind ja auch erst sein wenigen Monaten im Einsatz. Bei meinem 2009er AM hat es zwei Saisons mit u.a. zwei Alpencrossen gebraucht um aufzutreten. Ausserdem meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass Canyon zwischen den '11er und '12er Nerves im wesentlichen das Design geaendert hat.



Die 2011er Modelle gibt es seit Ende 2010/Anfang 2011. Bei den 2012er Modellen wurde lediglich der Rockerarm neu entwickelt. Rahmen und Hinterbau sind identisch zu den 2011er Rahmen. *Laut Canyon* wurden die Hinterbauten bereits für die 2009er und 2010er Rahmen geändert. Wie bereits oben geschrieben: Mir ist bisher kein Fall (hier im Forum) bekannt, bei dem ein 2011er/2012er (AM) Hinterbau betroffen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icejoker (9. Mai 2012)

Nicht nur Zugkräfte her Inschenöööör ;-)
Ich würde sagen das eine wechselnde Belastung an dieser Stelle auftritt, vielleicht sogar leichte Torsion.

Schlimm wäre es wenn jeder zweite oder dritte Rahmen diesen Fehler hat, aber das ist ja nun nicht der Fall. Vielleicht wurde auch nur der Schweißroboter von der Putze bedient einen Monat lang und bei der Qualitätskontrolle sind solche Fehler ja nicht zu erkennen, da sich das ganze im Materialgefüge abspielt.


----------



## Icejoker (9. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Unter Rahmenbruch verstehe ich eher so etwas...



WTF

Wie ist das denn passiert? Über ein Winkelschleifer gefahren?


----------



## mohlo (9. Mai 2012)

Icejoker schrieb:


> WTF
> 
> Wie ist das denn passiert? Über ein Winkelschleifer gefahren?



*Hier* kann man's nachlesen.


----------



## Schibbie (9. Mai 2012)

@FrankyB: kann man die Schweissnaht nicht noch etwas nach oben auslaufen lassen? Wie z.B. am Oberrohr?

Mit der Wärmeentwicklung und dem Spröden Material ist mir auch bekannt.


----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2012)

Schlechte Nachrichten â zumindest fÃ¼r mich. Ich habe gestern mal wieder einen prÃ¼fenden Blick auf die Sitz- und Kettenstreben meines *NERVE AM* 9.0 HS (*2011er Modell*, GrÃ¶Ãe L, gekauft im April 2011) geworfen. Dort habe ich leider einen minimalen Riss auf der Antriebsseite an der besagten Stelle (siehe Foto vom Eingangsposting) entdeckt. Somit besteht das Problem von Baureihe 2009 bis mind. 2011.

Ich fahre hauptsÃ¤chlich Touren, Wald-, Forst- und Feldwege. Keine SprÃ¼nge, kein Bikepark, ab und zu mal einen Wurzel(trail). Mein Gewicht inkl. AusrÃ¼stung: ca. 92 Kg. 

Bei dem Telefonat mit dem Canyon-Support wurden die folgenden Punkte festgehalten:

1. Ich soll nicht mehr mit dem Bike weiterfahren
2. Der Warnhinweis (1.) wurde in meinen Kundendaten vermerkt
3. Ich soll ein Foto machen und dieses an Canyon senden, damit sich Techniker davon ein Bild machen kann
4. Sollte die Kettenstrebe nicht mehr in der passenden Farbe lieferbar sein, bekomme ich einen anderen Rahmen aus 2011 angeboten, sollte dieser auch nicht verfÃ¼gbar sein, erhalte ich einen 2012er Rahmen

Der Riss ist zwar minimal und kaum zu sehen (Foto werde ich heute Nachmittag hier verÃ¶ffentlichen). Ich hoffe, dass ich mit einer schnellen LÃ¶sung rechnen kann. Evtl. ist der Lack auch nur gerissen. Infos folgenâ¦


----------



## Icejoker (11. Mai 2012)

Mein Beileid @mohlo,

hat Canyon schon was zu den Kosten gesagt die dir damit entstehen können?


----------



## Schibbie (11. Mai 2012)

bauteil 100 montage ca. 60 euro hab ich mir vom technischen support sagen lassen, falls es ausserhalb der garantie oder der freiwilligen gewährleistung für den erstbesitzer ist. es muss aber aus produkthaftungsgründen immer von canyon montiert werden.


----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2012)

Icejoker schrieb:


> Mein Beileid @mohlo,
> 
> hat Canyon schon was zu den Kosten gesagt die dir damit entstehen können?



Die einzigen Kosten, die ich in Kauf nehme sind die rund 100km Anfahrt, um das Bike bei Canyon abzuliefern. Den Rest (Montage, Bauteil, etc.) wird Canyon wie bei allen anderen Betroffenen übernehmen müssen.

So, ich mach jetzt mal ein paar Fotos...


----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2012)

Hier nun das Foto von dem Riss... sieht wohl nach einem Garantiefall aus.


----------



## jaamaa (11. Mai 2012)

Jo... so sieht er aus, der klassische Nerve-Sitzstreben-Riss!
Aber Stress würde ich mir deswegen nicht machen... mein Riss hat noch 3 Tage Saalbach und Leogang locker weggesteckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Aber Stress würde ich mir deswegen nicht machen... mein Riss hat noch 3 Tage Saalbach und Leogang locker weggesteckt.



Und dann? Gebrochen?!


Ich stelle mir halt nur die Frage, wenn Canyon mich am Telefon ausdrücklich darauf hinweist, dass ich das Bike nicht mehr fahren soll/darf, ob ich dann evtl. die Garantie verliere, wenn ich es dennoch nutze?

Sorgen bereitet mir auch die Tatsache, dass ein Austausch der Strebe oder des Rahmens sich über mehre Wochen hinzieht. 

Ideal wäre, Canyon begutachtet den Schaden anhand des Fotos, schaut nach, ob die Strebe oder ein neuer Rahmen auf Lager ist und plant dann einen Reparaturtermin ein. Bis dahin darf ich das Bike weiter nutzen und muss lediglich nur ein paar Tage auf das Biken verzichten.


----------



## isnogud77 (11. Mai 2012)

Aber, schoenes Bike. Schade, bei der Ausstattung, dass es hauptsaechlich auf Forstwegen unterwegs ist.


----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2012)

isnogud77 schrieb:


> Aber, schoenes Bike. Schade, bei der Ausstattung, dass es hauptsaechlich auf Forstwegen unterwegs ist.



Naja, der ein oder andere Trail war schon dabei. Ich konnte nur leider aufgrund von Nachwuchs in 2010 nicht so oft damit fahren. Es hat nun seit April 2011 ca. 1.800 km runter. Für das nächste Jahr war eigentlich ein Alpencross geplant, für denn ich in diesem Jahr trainieren wollte (Kondition etc.)


----------



## Schibbie (11. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem XC siehts grad so aus: Sitzstrebe wird auf Garantie getauscht, gibts aber grad nur in weiss. andere farben dauern etwas... aber man checkt das alles nochmal nach, da ich garantiert ne schwarze strebe will.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Mai 2012)

Was mich verwundert ist, dass der Canyon Support scheinbar immer noch so tut als wäre das ein unbekanntes Problem, dabei habe selbst ich mittlerweile locker 20 gerissene Hinterbauten gesehen, einer davon war mein eigener Hinterbau.


----------



## jaamaa (11. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Und dann? Gebrochen?!



Nö, Urlaub zu Ende


----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nö, Urlaub zu Ende



Dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich auch noch ein paar Tage damit (auf den hiesigen Wald- und Feldwegen) fahren werde/darf.

Gerade deshalb, da heute die neuen Bike-Klamotten gekommen sind.


----------



## kaptan (11. Mai 2012)

Erstmal hast du mein herzlichstes beileid,  das schöne Bike... Habe bisher gedacht das ich mir bei meinem 2011er XC diesbezüglich keine sorgen machen brauche und nun lese ich das es AUCH noch diesen Jahrgang betrifft! SUPER... Werde die stelle nun mal unter beobachtung stellen...


----------



## mohlo (12. Mai 2012)

Da das Forum ja direkt von Canyon betreut wird, wäre es mehr als angebracht, dass sich auch Canyon als Hersteller hierzu *nochmals* äußert.
Die letzte Stellungnahme (Michael Staab) war am *09.02.2011*, also vor mehr als *über einem Jahr* - seitdem nichts Neues mehr dazu - eigentlich sehr schade. Und ich bin mir ganz sicher, das Canyon hier mitliest.

So wie es aussieht, besteht das Problem seit den 2009er Modellen des AM und XC bis zur Bauserie 2011. Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass bei den 2012er Rahmen keinerlei Veränderungen vorgenommen wurden. D.h. für mich: Problem an der Hinterbaustrebe leider *bis heute nicht gelöst*.

Ist das nun ein genereller Konstruktionsfehler, fehlerhafte Behandlung von Werkstoffen (Schweißen, etc.) oder einfach nur Zufall? Bei zuletzt genantem habe ich allerdings so meine Zweifel, da ich niemals auf die Idee gekommen wäre, einen genauen Blick auf diesen winzig kleinen Riss zu werfen, wenn ich nicht *hier im Forum davon gelesen hätte*. 

Was ist mit den übrigen AM/XC-Besitzern, die nichts von einem möglichen Riss wissen... weil an der Stelle seit Monaten der Dreck klebt. Werden die jemals davon Kenntnis erlangen oder bricht denen evtl. mal der Rahmen sprichwörtlich unter dem Hintern weg?


*Deshalb drei Fragen an Canyon:*

*1. Ist das Problem nun gelöst oder besteht weiterhin die Rissgefahr an der Hinterbaustrebe?

2. Besteht für uns als Fahrer ein mögliches Sicherheitsrisiko (Bruch der Stelle bei vorhandenem Riss)?

3. Wie verläuft der Austausch: Mögliche Kosten, Anspruch auf gleiche Sitzstrebe (Farbe) oder kompletter Tausch des Rahmens? Hier wurde in der Vergangenheit mit verschiedenerlei Maaß gemessen (einmal musste der Rahmen komplett eingeschickt werden, dann wurde mal nur die Strebe versendet, einer hat eine weiße statt einer schwarzen Strebe erhalten, wohingegen ein anderer einen komplett neuen Rahmen erhalten hat) Es wäre schön, wenn Canyon hier eine einheitliche Linie fahren würde.*


Wie man sieht, sind das ganz einfache Fragen - ich bitte deshalb hier um Klarheit von Seiten Canyon - ansonsten mangelt es an Glaubwürdigkeit.

Schöne Grüße
Markus ... 

... in der Hoffnung, dass eine stattfindende Stellungnahme von Canyon keine Hysterie und Panik unter den NERVE AM/XC-Besitzern auslöst oder aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen, die Angelegenheit nicht wissentlich klein gehalten wird, da man in Kauf nimmt, erst dann zu reagieren, wenn der Kunde sich bemerkbar macht - also keine mögliche Rückrufaktion startet. Dies wäre sehr bedauerlich - insbesondere dann, wenn es die *Gesundheit des Fahrers evtl. gefährden* könnte.

Wenn hier tatsächlich ein Konstruktionsfehler besteht, dann sollte man als Hersteller unbedingt schnellstmöglichst handeln. Mir sind schon etliche Rückrufaktionen in der Vergangenheit zu Ohren gekommen, bei denen andere Hersteller dies offen kommuniziert haben - und wenn es nur eine 2-Cent Schraube war, die aus einer mangelhaften Charge stammte. Das ist ein Risiko, das man als Hersteller einplant und dafür auch entsprechende Service- und Kapitalrücklagen bilden sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (12. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Da das Forum ja direkt von Canyon betreut wird, wäre es mehr als angebracht, dass sich auch Canyon als Hersteller hierzu *nochmals* äußert.
> Die letzte Stellungnahme (Michael Staab) war am *09.02.2011*, also vor mehr als *über einem Jahr* - seitdem nichts Neues mehr dazu - eigentlich sehr schade. Und ich bin mir ganz sicher, das Canyon hier mitliest.
> 
> *So wie es aussieht, besteht das Problem seit den 2009er Modellen des AM und XC bis zur Bauserie 2011.* Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass bei den 2012er Rahmen keinerlei Veränderungen vorgenommen wurden. D.h. für mich: Problem an der Hinterbaustrebe leider *bis heute nicht gelöst*.
> ...



Seit 2006 ! Dieses Problem tritt nicht nur bei AM / XC / ES und wie die Verwandten alle heißen auf, sondern auch neuerdings beim Torque FR aus 2009


----------



## LANDOs (12. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube das fest daran, das es sich bei dem Problem einzig und allein um die Qualität der WIG-Schweißungen handelt. 

Entweder sind es bisher insgesamt wirklich nur sehr wenig Reklamationen oder Canyon scheut sich einfach einen neuen Lieferanten zu suchen und geht den Weg des "Aussitzen"...

Ich habe selbst ein Am 6.0 und wenn mein Strebe einen Haarriss aufweisen würdem wär dies mein letztes Canyon-Rad.


----------



## simdiem (12. Mai 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Ich glaube das fest daran, das es sich bei dem Problem einzig und allein um die Qualität der WIG-Schweißungen handelt.



Warum, die Schweißnaht hält doch  und sieht gut aus. Die Schweißnaht ist sicher nicht Schuld. 

Höchstens eine nicht ausreichende Wärmebehandlung nach dem Schweißen, oder der Ort der Schweißnaht.


----------



## LANDOs (13. Mai 2012)

Ich habe nicht behauptet das die Schweißnaht schlecht ist. Es geht um das Schweißen allgemein, wozu auch das Tempern, Ausführung des Schweißen, Materialauswahl usw... gehört.

Jeder der einmal Aluminium geschweißt hat, weiß wie zickig sich das Material verhalten kann. Desweiteren wird das in Fernost von angelernten Leuten durchgeführt. Es darf ja alles nichts kosten...
Wie gesagt, vielleicht sind die auftretenden Fälle nur ein kleiner Proezentsatz. Fakt ist aber, es brauch sich nur ein einziger  Fahrer den Hals berechen. Dann kann sich Canyon richtig warm anziehen, weil grob fahrlässig die Mängel ignoriert wurden und noch viel schlimmer Canyon als Hersteller nicht gehandelt hat. 
Meiner Meinung dürfte das in der Form in Deutschland nicht geben. Jedes Moped und Auto wird vom TÜV endloss geprüft und erhält erst dann vom Kraftfahrtbundesamt eine Zulassung...


----------



## mohlo (13. Mai 2012)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, es brauch sich nur ein einziger  Fahrer den Hals berechen. Dann kann sich Canyon richtig warm anziehen, weil grob fahrlässig die Mängel ignoriert wurden und noch viel schlimmer Canyon als Hersteller nicht gehandelt hat.



Meiner Meinung nach ist das der wichtigste Punkt. Hier fehlt ganz klar die Aussage der Herstellers, ob es sich bei dem Riss (auch wenn die Anzahl der Fälle im Promille-Bereich liegen) um ein Sicherheitsrisiko handelt. Immerhin wird auch nur ein geringer Anteil der Kunden ständig seine Hinterbaustreben kontrollieren.


----------



## Bikebmin (13. Mai 2012)

LANDOs,

ich glaube man sollte es nicht übertreiben sondern dem Weg von mohlo folgen. Canyon wird sich hier bestimmt bald dazu äußern.

Diese Schweisser in Fernost bauen auch Alurahmen für Motorräder. Die brutzeln da nichts zusammen sondern legen saubere Nähte hin. Risse an den Leichtbau Alurahmen der Fahrräder kommen bei allen Herstellern leider mehr oder weniger oft vor.

Canyon hatte auch schon reagiert und die Strebe geändert. Leider scheint das Problem weiterhin zu bestehen.
Ob das nun an der Naht, der Wärmeeinflusszone oder einfach Konstruktiv an der Abstützung liegt weiß hier keiner. Dickeres Rohr oder Vollmaterial in dem Bereich wäre sicherlich eine mögliche Lösung.

Vergiss bitte auch nicht, daß man so ein Sportgerät regelmäßig auf Verschleiss und Beschädigungen prüfen (lassen) sollte. Ein Fallschirmspringer stopft seinen Schirm auch nicht nach Gebrauch einfach zurück in den Rucksack. 
Dabei sollte einem auch auffallen, wenn sich Risse bilden oder Rahmen/Anbauteile Macken bekommen haben.

Mir ist es lieber, wenn es langsam einreißt anstatt spontan zu brechen. Wenns auch ärgerlich ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schotterp1ste (13. Mai 2012)

Tritt das Problem auch bei den aktuellen Nerve AM's auf?


----------



## mohlo (13. Mai 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Tritt das Problem auch bei den aktuellen Nerve AM's auf?



Das versuche ich gerade *hier* herauszufinden. Als ich gestern im Biergarten war, wollte ich schon einen NERVE AM 2012er Fahrer anhalten und mal einen Blick auf seinen Hinterbau werfen. 

Naja... ich warte mal ab, wie Canyon sich äußert. Mir graut es schon davor, 5 - 6 Wochen auf der Biken zu verzichten. 

Ich hoffe ich bekomme eine passende Strebe oder zumindest einen komplett neuen Rahmen, sofern das "Putty grey" nicht mehr auf Lager ist.


----------



## xb39 (13. Mai 2012)

So mein Nerve XC 8.0 Modell 2011 ist nun vom Service zurück:
-Kettenstrebe in weiss montiert statt der originalen in rot. Alternative wäre noch der Komplett-Tausch des Rahmens gewesen, was mir aber zu lange gedauert hätte:





Mal sehen, wie lange die hält...

Gruss
xb39


----------



## mohlo (13. Mai 2012)

xb39 schrieb:


> So mein Nerve XC 8.0 Modell 2011 ist nun vom Service zurück:
> -Kettenstrebe in weiss montiert statt der originalen in rot. Alternative wäre noch der Komplett-Tausch des Rahmens gewesen, was mir aber zu lange gedauert hätte



Sieht doch ganz schick aus und passt auch gut zu der weißen Gabel.
*
Wie lange hat der Austausch gedauert (ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo das Bike bei Canyon eingegangen ist)?

Hat man dir einen 2011er oder 2012er Rahmen für den Rahmentausch (welche Farbe?) angeboten?

Und wie lange hätte es gedauert, wenn Du den ganzen Rahmen getauscht hättest?
*


----------



## Bikebmin (13. Mai 2012)

xb39,

sieht nicht schlecht aus.

Es wäre toll, wenn Du noch Nahaufnahmen von der Strebe auf der Schaltungsseite und dem Bereich, in dem vorher der Riss war) machen könntest, auf denen man erkennen kann, ob oder was an der Strebe geändert wurde.


----------



## mohlo (13. Mai 2012)

Da ich ja derzeit ich fahren darf/kann anbei eine Bildmontage...

Es handelt sich dabei um ein Foto vom Hinterbau meines NERVE AM 2011 und Fotos von der Canyon Homepage des NERVE XC 2012 und NERVE AM 2012. Ich kann zumindest keine Unterschiede feststellen. D.h. die Hinterbaustreben aller XC und AM aus 2011 und 2012 sind identisch?


----------



## Bikebmin (13. Mai 2012)

Klasse Bildmontage! 
Auch wenn Du zweimal 2012 reingetextet hast.  Sind aber unterschiedliche Bilder bzw. Rahmen, sieht man z.B. an den Zügen & Bremsanlagen.

2010 war das Schaltauge noch mit nur einer Schraube fixiert und die Naht sah anders aus.

Von daher wäre es interessant zu sehen, was xb39 nun montiert bekommen hat. Also ob da nochmal was geändert wurde.


----------



## mohlo (13. Mai 2012)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Klasse Bildmontage!
> Auch wenn Du zweimal 2012 reingetextet hast.


Das ist ja auch richtig so. Links ein NERVE *AM aus 2011*, in der Mitte ein NERVE *XC aus 2012* und rechts ein NERVE *AM aus 2012*. Sieht man auch an dem "120" und "140" auf dem Rockerarm.

Scheinbar werden beim AM und XC die selben Streben verwendet. 




Bikebmin schrieb:


> Sind aber unterschiedliche Bilder bzw. Rahmen, sieht man z.B. an den Zügen & Bremsanlagen.



Siehe oben. Es geht mir allerdings darum, ob an den 2012er Modellen Änderungen des Hinterbaus vorgenommen wurden. Bisher ist der einzige Unterschied vom 2011er AM zum 2012 AM das Design des Rockerarms. So sieht es zumindest aus.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2012)

Das ist doch völlig egal, was du siehst, ist ja nicht unbedingt das, was ist. 
Vielleicht haben sie in der Bearbeitung etwas geändert...die werden es dir kaum erzählen.

Und wer weiss, vielleicht bekommst du ja auch eine 2011er Strebe eingebaut. 

Bei einem Bekannten (dem sein 2010er AM abrupt ohne Vorwarnung dort durchbrach) ist es jetzt der 3te Hinterbau an einem Trek Scratch in 2 Jahren, und er macht sich schon Sorgen, was sein wird, wenn die Garantie dann rum ist (nur 3 Jahre bei Trek) 
- da hast du bei Canyon ja immerhin 6 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## jaamaa (13. Mai 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ... und er macht sich schon Sorgen, was sein wird, wenn die Garantie dann rum ist (nur 3 Jahre bei Trek)



Sich vorher trennen . 
Nach 3 mal hat das Vertrauensverhältnis doch eh einen Knacks wegbekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbie (13. Mai 2012)

Scratch ist auch n geiles bike, aber genau aus dem grund hab ich lieber die finger davon gelassen


----------



## xb39 (13. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Sieht doch ganz schick aus und passt auch gut zu der weißen Gabel.
> *
> 
> Wie lange hat der Austausch gedauert (ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo das Bike bei Canyon eingegangen ist)? Wie schon hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9456276&postcount=430 beschrieben hatte ich mein Canyon zum Service, welchen ich schon im März ausgemacht hatte. Ging zusammen mit dem Service. Für einen Rahmentausch hätte ich bis Ende Mai warten müssen
> ...



Gruss
xb39


----------



## Schotterp1ste (13. Mai 2012)

@mohlo
So ein Bruch, besonders neben einer Schweißnaht kann verschiedene Gründe haben, nicht unbedingt konstruktive Probleme. 

Es geht darum, dass durch den Wärmeeintrag eine lokale Aufhärtung erfolgt, das wäre genau der Bereich neben der Art. Zu allem Übel treten hier entsprechende Schwingungen (Schläge) zusätzlich zur Belastung auf, was diese Stelle hoch belastet. Gibt es dort nun einen Fehler, z.B. in der Nachbehandlung, sodass das Material neben der Naht "spröde" bleibt und nicht zäh/elastisch wird, reißt es dort auf.

Damit will ich sagen, dass Du nur äußerlich beurteilen kannst, dass da ein Riss ist, wieso dieser Riss entsteht, kann dir nur ein Werkstoffprüflabor sagen  Kurze Messung unterm Spektrometer und dem REM, schon kennt man die Legierung und kann die "Struktur" anschauen. Sollte dies in Ordnung sein, könnte man eine FEM Simulation der Stelle machen, was wiederum etwas über die Belastung aussagt.

Die nächste Seite ist, welche Belastungen nimmt man für die Dimensionierung an und welche Sicherheitsfaktoren setzt man... Zu hoch --> zu schwer aber unkaputtbar Zu gering --> Bruch


----------



## mohlo (14. Mai 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> @mohlo
> So ein Bruch, besonders neben einer Schweißnaht kann verschiedene Gründe haben, nicht unbedingt konstruktive Problem



Vielen Dank für die Erläuterungen.

Es bleibt trotzdem noch zu klären, ob die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich am NERVE AM/XC-Hinterbau Risse bilden können, ein evtl. Sicherheitsrisiko ist.
Das wäre ja wie Lottospielen - von außen nicht sichtbar, aber es könnte sein, dass einige Zeit später an den besagten Stellen die Schäden auftreten.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (14. Mai 2012)

Ein Riss ist ein Sicherheitsriskio, wenn es kein tragendes Teil wäre, würde die Strebe nicht existieren. Bricht das Teil, sackt der Hinterbau zusammen.

Vllt. meldet sich Canyon zu diesem Thema, mich würde der Grund auch interessieren.


----------



## mohlo (14. Mai 2012)

Wäre das möglicherweise nicht ein Grund für eine Rückrufaktion zur Abwendung von Personen- oder Sachschäden durch eine fehlerhafte Verabreitung?

Ich werde die Tage berichten, welche Antwort ich von Canyon erhalte bzgl. Austausch der Strebe/des Rahmens.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (14. Mai 2012)

Einfach abwarten, welches Statement Canyon macht.

Vielleicht müssen die dem Grund auch erst auf die Spur kommen.


----------



## mohlo (15. Mai 2012)

Am Freitag werde ich mein Nerve bei Canyon in Koblenz abgeben.


----------



## isnogud77 (15. Mai 2012)

Dieser Thread bewegt sich langsam in eine Endlosschleife hinein. Trotzdem bin ich mal gespannt ob dieser Durchgang mal neue und brauchbare Antworten von Canyon liefert. 

Ich hab letztes Jahr meine 2009er Strebe gegen eine 2011er Strebe getauscht bekommen und bin seitdem der Meinung dass die einzige (konstruktive) Aenderung an dem Teil die Befestigungsschrauben war. 

Haette Canyon an der Stelle nicht einfach noch was draufschweissen koennen? Lieber ein paar Gramm Material mehr als dass ich staendig hoffen muss dass mir Mein Bike nicht mitten in der Saison wieder fuer 1-2 Monate fehlt.

Gestern abend hab ich meine neuen Strebe kontrolliert. Zum Glueck ist noch alles ganz.  Trotzdem, vielleicht brauche ich mal endlich ein Ersatzbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebmin (15. Mai 2012)

Ein Ersatzbike kann mann immer brauchen! 

IMHO wurde außer den 2 zusätzlichen Schrauben für das Schaltauge auch die Abstützung oberhalb der eigentlichen Strebe geändert. Ob die länger ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Zumindest scheint auf Bildern die Schweißnaht am Strebenrohr länger gelegt worden zu sein. Auch scheint die Naht anders (- stärker geschuppt?) als 2010.

Aber ja, warten wir mal eine Reaktion von CANYON ab.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (15. Mai 2012)

Klar ist das ne Endlosschleife, aber viele wissen nicht, was hinter solchen Rissen steckt, welche Gründe es haben kann usw...
Das ist für einen Laien nur schwer nachvollziehbar, wäre es für mich auch, wenn ich da nicht schon einen kleinen Einblick hätte.


Zwegs drauf schweißen? Ich vermute, dass das nichts bringen würde.
Außerdem wissen wir nicht, wieso es bricht, ob es vom Werkstoff kommt, der Nachbehandlung der Naht oder ob es ein konstruktives Problem ist. Von dem her, einfach abwarten und weiter radeln, so lange der Rahmen noch heil ist 

Ich erwarte übrigends auch ein AM 7.0...^^


----------



## boarder87 (15. Mai 2012)

Hab letztes Jahr auch einen Riss an der Sitzstrebe an meinem AM 2010 reklamiert. Auf dem Lieferschein steht, dass eine Sitzstrebe von 2009 verbaut wurde.
Hab mir angewohnt, die Stelle ab und zu mal zu begutachten, weil ich dem ganzen auch noch nicht traue, da die 2009er Strebe ja das selbe Problem hat. 

Zumindest bin ich jetzt beruhigt, etwas von der freiwilligen 6 jährigen Garantie gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Deleted176859 (15. Mai 2012)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Ein Ersatzbike kann mann immer brauchen!
> 
> IMHO wurde außer den 2 zusätzlichen Schrauben für das Schaltauge auch die Abstützung oberhalb der eigentlichen Strebe geändert. Ob die länger ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Zumindest scheint auf Bildern die Schweißnaht am Strebenrohr länger gelegt worden zu sein. Auch scheint die Naht anders (- stärker geschuppt?) als 2010.
> 
> Aber ja, warten wir mal eine Reaktion von CANYON ab.



Wie kommst du auf 2 zusätzliche Schrauben des Schaltauges ??? Ab 2011 bis jetzt sind es 3 Schrauben, 2010 waren es 2 Schrauben...!!!


----------



## Bikebmin (17. Mai 2012)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 2 zusätzliche Schrauben des Schaltauges ??? Ab 2011 bis jetzt sind es 3 Schrauben, 2010 waren es 2 Schrauben...!!!




Hast Recht! Es waren zwei und nicht nur eine Schraube beim Auge No. 16. Hatte ich falsch im Kopf.

Schönen Männertag.


----------



## mohlo (18. Mai 2012)

So, das Bike ist nun bei Canyon. Nach über einer Stunde Wartezeit in der Werkstatt habe ich es heute in Koblenz abgegeben.
Eine passende Sitzstrebe in "putty grey" ist vorrätig und das Nerve soll am 23. Mai wieder per DHL an mich zurückgeschickt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (18. Mai 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie kulant sich Canyon in diesem Fall mit dem Haarriss in der Sitzstrebe so zeigt.
Nur bei Rädern, die auch ständig zur Wartung bei Canyon waren? Oder grundsätzlich bei denen, die noch Garantie haben? Und was ist bei Bikes bei denen die Garantie abgelaufen ist?

Besitze neuerdings auch ein XC und dies Thema verfolge ich aus diesem Grund ab und zu schon mal...


----------



## Schibbie (18. Mai 2012)

Kein Check bisher. Und Tausch wird am 22.5. vollzogen. Anders sollte es auch nicht sein


----------



## Braunbaer (18. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Nur bei Rädern, die auch ständig zur Wartung bei Canyon waren? Oder grundsätzlich bei denen, die noch Garantie haben? Und was ist bei Bikes bei denen die Garantie abgelaufen ist?



Innerhalb von 2 Jahren: Rad kostenfrei (Retourschein) einschicken, Rahmen wird repariert.
Innerhalb von 6 Jahren: Strebe wird ersetzt, Einbau ist aber kostenpflichtig bzw. musst Du selber machen.
Wo Du die Wartung durchführst, ist dabei unerheblich. Außerdem bricht die Strebe ja nicht durch fehlende/schechte Wartung.
(Alles ohne Gewähr)

Gruß, Braunbär


----------



## mohlo (19. Mai 2012)

Wird eigentlich der komplette Hinterbau getauscht oder lediglich die Sitzstrebe?


----------



## mohlo (19. Mai 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Innerhalb von 2 Jahren: Rad kostenfrei (Retourschein) einschicken, Rahmen wird repariert.
> Innerhalb von 6 Jahren: Strebe wird ersetzt, Einbau ist aber kostenpflichtig bzw. musst Du selber machen.
> Wo Du die Wartung durchführst, ist dabei unerheblich. Außerdem bricht die Strebe ja nicht durch fehlende/schechte Wartung.
> (Alles ohne Gewähr)
> ...



Auf meinem Serviceauftrag (von gestern) stehen die folgenden Preise:

99,00 EUR => Sitzstrebe
53,26 EUR => Arbeitsleistung
16,90 EUR => Bikeguard
19,60 EUR => Versand Inland

Da es sich um einen Garantiefall handelt, wurdem alle Positionen mit 0 EUR berechnet.


----------



## belphegore (19. Mai 2012)

Danke an all die, die geantwortet haben!


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Mai 2012)

Das ist aber eine extrem kurze Bearbeitungszeit...


----------



## mohlo (19. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine extrem kurze Bearbeitungszeit...



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Zumindest wurde mir der 23.5. gestern vor Ort zugesichert und es steht auch auf dem Serviceauftrag.


----------



## wildhai (19. Mai 2012)

hi,

lese schon länger mit,

aber bitte was ist bikeguard?


----------



## wildhai (19. Mai 2012)

google ist Dein Freund,

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=15&supportcenter_articles_id=150&page=1

,,,,,,,#

wenn Du das nicht mit dem verschickst, dann kann es sein dass die Sitzstrebe bricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (21. Mai 2012)

Ich habe gerade noch einmal auf meinen Serviceauftrag geschaut. Dort steht "Versand 23.05.2012". Weiß jemand, wie lange in der Regel ein Bikeguard via DHL unterwegs ist?

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mein Nerve am kommenden (langen) Wochenende wieder ausreiten darf! ;-)


----------



## Schibbie (21. Mai 2012)

montags versendet, dienstag um 11 wars hier, kann aber auch nen tag länger dauern, war bei meinem ersten bike damals so


----------



## mohlo (21. Mai 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> montags versendet, dienstag um 11 wars hier, kann aber auch nen tag länger dauern, war bei meinem ersten bike damals so



Dann dürfte es ja bis Freitag/Samstag wieder bei mir sein!


----------



## Schibbie (21. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffs auch. Mein XC wird morgen repariert


----------



## mohlo (21. Mai 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Ich hoffs auch. Mein XC wird morgen repariert



Hey, vielleicht liegen ja Dein XC und mein AM auf dem selben Operationstisch!?


----------



## Schibbie (21. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hey, vielleicht liegen ja Dein XC und mein AM auf demselben Operationstisch!?





Hoffen wir mal nicht dann auch im selben Karton  Und hoffentlich wird da auch nicht die Sitzstrebe dann vertauscht


----------



## mohlo (21. Mai 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal nicht dann auch im selben Karton  Und hoffentlich wird da auch nicht die Sitzstrebe dann vertauscht


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Mai 2012)

Ach, das AM und das XC nehmen sich nicht all zu viel. Für mich war das AM immer nur ein XC+, aber kein wirkliches AM das auch in Teilen noch für Enduro geeignet wäre.


----------



## Schibbie (21. Mai 2012)

deshalb hab ich jetzt noch ein strive ;-) weiss nur nicht ob ich das xc behalten oder verkaufen soll. wär blöd wenns dann nur noch rumsteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (21. Mai 2012)

Behalte es lieber. XC zum racen, Strive zum shreddern. Hab ich auch so vor wenn das Strive erstmal den Weg in meinen Keller findet


----------



## Schibbie (21. Mai 2012)

ich komm aber bisher gut mit meinen xc leuten mit, da ich denen mit meinem xc schon davon gefahren bin


----------



## BikerNB (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, habe schon mal Mitte Dezember mein Kommentar zwecks den Haarriss in der Sitzstrebe gegeben und es hat bei mir auch 4 Wochen gedauert und es sind keine Kosten entstanden (ausserhalb der 2 Jahre Gewährleistung). So nun habe ich keinen Haarriss mehr sondern einen Rahmenbruch die Fotos hänge ich an. Mal sehen wie sich Canyon damit verhält. Ist aus ebener Straße passiert und es hat sich nichts angekündigt. Flachlandfahrer mit kleinerern Trails, Meck Pomm halt. Habe gleich bei Canyon angerufen und meine Unzufreidenheit an den diesmal netten Service Menschen ausgelassen und das sowas passiert ist bei Canyon nicht normal und ein drittes mal werde ich es nicht einschicken müssen. Bis jetzt würde ich persönlich keine lange Bergtour mit dem Bike machen obwohl ich damit bis jetzt vom Fahrgefühl immer sehr zufrieden war bzw. bin. Naja wie gesagt es kann auch mehr als nur ein Haarriss kommen.

Nerve XC 2009


----------



## mohlo (22. Mai 2012)

BikerNB schrieb:


>




Ach du meine Güte... so etwas gab es doch *hier* schon einmal. Gleiches Model (XC), gleiche Bruchstelle.


----------



## BikerNB (22. Mai 2012)

Ja genauso sieht es aus, also schon mal kein Einzelfall.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Mai 2012)

Bin ja so froh die Kiste nach der Reparatur verkauft zu haben.. mein nächstes Radl wird auch kein Canyon mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (23. Mai 2012)

Ich erinnere an dieser Stelle gerne noch einmal an meine drei Fragen an Herrn Staab bzw. an das hier im Forum vertretene Canyon-Team:


Ist das Problem nun gelöst oder besteht weiterhin die Rissgefahr an der Hinterbaustrebe?


Besteht für uns als Fahrer ein mögliches Sicherheitsrisiko (Bruch der Stelle bei vorhandenem Riss)?


Wie verläuft der Austausch: Mögliche Kosten, Anspruch auf gleiche Sitzstrebe (Farbe) oder kompletter Tausch des Rahmens? Hier wurde in der Vergangenheit mit verschiedenerlei Maaß gemessen (einmal musste der Rahmen komplett eingeschickt werden, dann wurde mal nur die Strebe versendet, einer hat eine weiße statt einer schwarzen Strebe erhalten, wohingegen ein anderer einen komplett neuen Rahmen erhalten hat) Es wäre schön, wenn Canyon hier eine einheitliche Linie fahren würde.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Mai 2012)

Schreib das doch mal an den canyon-account hier im Forum. Da gibt es jemanden der dir auch sicher antworten wird. Ansonsten einfach mal eine Email an Canyon schreiben und abwarten. In einem öffentlichen Forum wird sich so eine große Firma nicht auf eine Diskussion einlassen.


----------



## mohlo (23. Mai 2012)

Vor über einem Jahr gabe es ja mal eine kurze Stellungnahme von Canyon. Seitdem leider Funkstille.



mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gab verschiedene Änderungen zu verschiedenen Schadensfällen - ich habe jetzt leider keine genaue Zeitlinie vorliegen, der Kollege aus der QC ist unterwegs. Die *"späten" 2010er und die 2011er Rahmen *sind *auf jeden Fall nicht betroffen*. Und auch von den 2009er und 2010er bei weitem nicht alle, wie gesagt, die Reklaquote liegt noch im Rahmen des üblichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schibbie (23. Mai 2012)

Zur Quote: Ich mein Bruder und 3 Kumpel haben n Nerve (3 XC/ 1 AM/ 1MR) Davon sind jetzt ein XC (2011) und ein AM (2009) betroffen. Alle fahren so ziemlich dasselbe. Also gehts auch ohne Riss. Natürlich ist hier für ne Statistik die Grundgesamtheit viel zu klein, deswegen kannst da jetzt eig auch auf nix schliessen. Aber ist schon krass, dass die 2011er auf jeden Fall nicht betroffen sind. Hatte bei mir ja nur zum Spaß mal die Stelle angeschaut und dann den Riss entdeckt :-( Aber vom Service bin ich bisher zufrieden (und wenn ich wie vereinbart mein Bike die Woche wieder hab, dann wird das auch so bleiben )


----------



## simdiem (23. Mai 2012)

In letzter Zeit ließt man vom Canyon Support hier keine Stellungnahmen mehr im Forum. Das sieht mir sehr danach aus, als dass der Sitzrohrquerschnitt unterdimensioniert ist.  Vorallem bei dem weißen  ist der Bruch ja fast unter 45°...

Jedes Jahr leichtere Rahmen. Die Kunden wünschen es. Darum muss der Kunde es auch bezahlen.

@mohlo

Glaubst du wirklich, du wirst auf diese Fragen eine ehrliche Antwort bekommen? Insbesondere Nr.2...


----------



## Bikebmin (23. Mai 2012)

Hi Simdiem,

ja schade, daß Canyon hier nicht antwortet.

Was meinst Du denn genau mit "...unter 45°"?


----------



## Schotterp1ste (23. Mai 2012)

An der Bruchstelle ist die Biegebelastung vermutlich am höchsten, auch nicht zu verachten ist die Scherwirkung (sieht man am weißen sehr gut --> 45°) und die Querkräfte. Zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder mehr Wandstärke oder ein dickeres Sitzrohr bei gleicher Wandstärke.

Das Oberrohr knickt ein, weil die gesamte Struktur geschädigt ist und sich nicht mehr trägt, ist eine Folge des Sitzrohrbruches.


----------



## fkal (23. Mai 2012)

45°??? Also mit Verlaub, aber die sehe ich hier bei keinem Foto.
Wandstärke ist sicherlich ausreichend dimensioniert worden, sonst hätte das schon längst in einer Rückrufaktion geendet. Problematisch sehe ich allerdings den Steifigkeitssprung im Sitzrohr durch die sehr große Schweißnaht (unter der ja der Rahmen auch gebrochen ist)


----------



## BikerNB (23. Mai 2012)

Ich denke mal das die Schweißnaht und die Wärmebehandlung dazu noch was beigetragen hat. Sie ist genau am untersten Punkt weggeknackt. Mich würde mal Interessieren ob der Riss auch was mit dem Körpergewicht zu tun hat sprich bei den Haarrissen auch. Wiege selber ja 108 kg und hatte den Dämpfer hinten auf 18 Bar da wirken dann doch schon hohe Zugkräfte von der Wipper zum Tretlager.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (23. Mai 2012)

fkal schrieb:


> 45°??? Also mit Verlaub, aber die sehe ich hier bei keinem Foto.
> Wandstärke ist sicherlich ausreichend dimensioniert worden, sonst hätte das schon längst in einer Rückrufaktion geendet. Problematisch sehe ich allerdings den Steifigkeitssprung im Sitzrohr durch die sehr große Schweißnaht (unter der ja der Rahmen auch gebrochen ist)


Würde auch zum Problem am Hinterbau passen, stimmt.
Direkt nach der Schweißnaht der Bruch, hatte ich gar nicht richtig gesehen, sorry... Dann ist es eher weniger die Unterdimensionierung des Sitzrohrs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (26. Mai 2012)

Nach einer Woche habe ich mein Nerve AM (2011) nun wieder. Ich habe es heute selbst in Koblenz abgeholt. Die erste Tour hat es ohne Blessuren überstanden.

Nochmals Dankeschön an Canyon für die schnelle Reparatur!


----------



## Schibbie (26. Mai 2012)

Meins ist seit gestern bei der Post, kommt die Tage dann auch. Haben wohl ne Reparaturwoche eingelegt


----------



## mcmoos (26. Mai 2012)

Meins war innerhalb von 2 Wochen wieder da. Der Tausch der Sitzstrebe war kostenfrei, obwohl ich schon über die 2 Jahre drüber war.


----------



## Schibbie (26. Mai 2012)

es gibt auch noch 6 jahre freiwillige gewährleistung für den erstbesitzer bei canyon


----------



## mcmoos (26. Mai 2012)

Ja aber nach zwei Jahren nurnoch auf die Teile. Für den Tausch(Arbeitszeit) behält sich Canyon die Verechnung der Kosten vor.


----------



## belphegore (27. Mai 2012)

BikerNB schrieb:


> Mich würde mal Interessieren ob der Riss auch was mit dem Körpergewicht zu tun hat sprich bei den Haarrissen auch. Wiege selber ja 108 kg und hatte den Dämpfer hinten auf 18 Bar da wirken dann doch schon hohe Zugkräfte von der Wipper zum Tretlager.



Eventuell? Das aktuelle Nerve XC ist bis 100 kg (mit Gepäck versteht sich) zugelassen. Auf Grund der Mavic Crossride. Siehe:
*Empfohlene Gewichtsfreigaben für Mountainbikes und deren Laufräder*

Da das XC 7 von 2009 auch mit Crossride ausgestattet war, kann man wohl ebenfalls von 100 kg ausgehen.


----------



## BikerNB (28. Mai 2012)

Die Crossride sind laut Mavic eigentlich sogar nur für 90Kg ausgelegt laut HP.. Das gilt aber nur für die Laufräder und nicht für den Rahmen steht zu mindestens nicht auf der HP. von Canyon. Dann müssten die netten Canyon Verkäufer ja schon stutzig werden wenn man seine Körpermaße angibt. Aber komisch ist diese Zusammenstellung schon.


----------



## öughm (30. Mai 2012)

also meine strebe am 2010er XC wurde vor 3 Wochen gegen eine 2012 Strebe getauscht und heute beim lösen der einen Bremssattelschraube, kam mir das Helicoil Gewinde entgegen wird echt immer besser!!!


----------



## Schibbie (30. Mai 2012)

Meins ist seit gestern auch wieder da. mit ner schwarzen 2012er strebe... nur weiss ich nicht ob lackiert, oder anodisiert. wenn anodisiert, dann um einiges feiner, als das 2011er, aber fällt kaum auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (30. Mai 2012)

öughm schrieb:


> also meine strebe am 2010er XC wurde vor 3 Wochen gegen eine 2012 Strebe getauscht und heute beim lösen der einen Bremssattelschraube, kam mir das Helicoil Gewinde entgegen wird echt immer besser!!!



Öhh wieso ist da ein Helicoil Gewinde drin?


----------



## simdiem (30. Mai 2012)

Vermutlich, weil ein Aluminiumgewinde bei dem vorgegebenen Anzugsdrehmoment nicht die nötige Festigkeit aufweisen würde....


----------



## Elipirelli (31. Mai 2012)

hab mir gerade einen 2010er nerve am rahmen gebraucht gekauft.
hoffentlich hält der!
ist ja erschreckend was man hier so liest...


----------



## Schibbie (31. Mai 2012)

denk dran, hier schreiben nur die rein, denen was passiert.


----------



## HeldDerNation (1. Juni 2012)

Schibbie schrieb:


> denk dran, hier schreiben nur die rein, denen was passiert.


 
Schön dass das auch mal jemand erwähnt!
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viel Nerves Canyon jedes Jahr verkauft.

Das ist für jeden Betroffenen natürlich kein Trost aber ich glaube nicht, dass es bei Canyon prozentuell mehr Defekte sein werden als bei anderen Herstellern - da hat Canyon ja selber schon kein Interesse dran, weil es ja auch intern ganz schöne Kosten verursacht!


----------



## Monche (1. Juni 2012)

...weil ihr Grade dabei seid und ich neben meinem Bike stehe...




 2012er nerve AM. wie man sieht, sieht man nichts. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbie (1. Juni 2012)

sieht ja noch ganz frisch aus  das xc von meinem bruder hält auch gut und von nem kumpel auch, der fährt dieselben strecken wie ich. und solange es ohne murren getauscht wird ists ja kein problem.


----------



## Monche (1. Juni 2012)

Es sieht so frisch aus weil ich es erst gewienert habe ;-)
Hat jetzt knapp 800km auf den Rädern und es wird nicht geschont.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (1. Juni 2012)

Mein AM aus 2012 sieht auch noch gut aus, hat auch erst 200km runter.

Wenn jemand posten sollte, dann die aus 2010 und 2011 mit ihren AMs


----------



## Mehrsau (2. Juni 2012)

Kurze Info: XC 2011, sehr ruppiger Fahrstil, alles ganz


----------



## knuspi (2. Juni 2012)

Bei mir hat es 8000 km gebraucht bis sie gerissen ist


----------



## motoerhead (4. Juni 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/20508


zu geil


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juni 2012)

Super Gelaber


----------



## Board-Raider (4. Juni 2012)

motoerhead schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/20508
> 
> 
> zu geil



aber nur geil das gelaber!


----------



## fkal (4. Juni 2012)

motoerhead schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/20508
> 
> 
> zu geil





kleiner Tip für die Zukunft - nicht den Dämpfer abmontieren, sondern einfach die Sattelstütze rausnehmen und dann einen Ast reinstecken


----------



## motoerhead (5. Juni 2012)

ahh stimmt und dann noch die wippe schnell abschrauben und einfach den Ast durchstecken.... einfach genial!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner Amort (8. Juni 2012)

neues Jahr altes Spiel

Mail nach Koblenz ist raus


----------



## mohlo (8. Juni 2012)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> neues Jahr altes Spiel
> 
> Mail nach Koblenz ist raus



AM, XC oder MR? Welches Modelljahr? Erstmalige Reklamation?


----------



## knuspi (8. Juni 2012)

Laut Profil ein MR.

Ist aber noch keine 2011er Strebe oder?


----------



## Werner Amort (8. Juni 2012)

jawoll mr8.0 von märz 2010 
erster riss bereits im Herbst 2010, dann neue 2010er strebe, und jetzt halt wieder gerissen


----------



## jaxxxon (8. Juni 2012)

Ich habe ein schwarz eloxiertes AM 9.0 HS von 2010. Nun habe ich gesehen, dass genau an der Stelle an der alle hier den Riss haben bei mir das Elox ab ist. Kann mir das so nicht recht erklären und auch nicht wirklich nen Riss erkennen. Aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass es in der Industrie ein Spray gibt, um Haarrisse in Rohrleitungen erkennen zu können. (dringt in den Riss ein und färbt ihn, oder so ähnlich). Gibts das Spray so wirklich und hat jemand schonmal damit gearbeitet?


----------



## knuspi (8. Juni 2012)

So ein Spray gibt es, aber selbst probiert habe ich es noch nicht. Stell doch mal ein Foto rein. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das aussieht.


----------



## jaxxxon (8. Juni 2012)

Okay, Foto kommt morgen oder ü-morgen.


----------



## elch01 (8. Juni 2012)

Spray zur Rissprüfung gibt es sind 2 Komponenten. Erstes Spray auftragen ist das extrem krichfähige Farbmittel. Anschließend Stelle reinigen so verbleibt nur im Riss die Farbe. Dann kommt das Entwicklerspay zum Einsatz. Das deckt alles einfarbig an und zieht das Farbmittel aus dem Riss. der wird dann andersfarbig sichtbar. Die Werkstatt bei Canyon war etwas gestaunt als ich mein Bike so behandelt zur Rep. gebracht habe. Kratzer und Risse lassen sich so sehr gut unterscheiden.


----------



## simsalonaut (14. Juni 2012)

Hausbesuch bei Cube
Ab 10:37 - so ein Bremsbelastungs-Prüfstand wär doch mal eine sinnvolle Investition für das Testcenter in Koblenz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icejoker (15. Juni 2012)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher auch Canyon hat solche Prüfstände.

Und echt tolles Video, kann nur sagen der junge Typ aus dem Prüflabor weiß wo von er redet. Ich kenn das noch aus meinem Maschinenbau Studium, Prüflabore waren immer geil, vorallem weil man da auch mal was kaputt machen kann. Schließlich muss man wissen wann der Bock bricht. ;-)


----------



## peetyhood (19. Juni 2012)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> jawoll mr8.0 von märz 2010
> erster riss bereits im Herbst 2010, dann neue 2010er strebe, und jetzt halt wieder gerissen


Hey,bin neu hier lese aber schon seit 2009 mit.Bei mir wirds die 5te Sitzstrebe.Die letzte hab ich  vor 7 Wochen bekommen (jetzt wieder gerissen) ,eine Woche mit hin und her geschicke(ganzes Bike),nicht schlecht seitens Canyon. Aber das ganze geht  mir langsam auf den Geist.Für was haben die nur das XC und das AM entwickelt,Forstautobahn und nicht mehr? Es kann doch nicht angehen das die  Strebe immer kürzer hält,meine Feierabendrunden aber quasi die selben bleiben.Ich denke Canyon wirds aussitzen bis wir alle etwas neues ordern!


----------



## KarlHeinz81 (19. Juni 2012)

Hab auch einen Riss an meinem AM 6.0 von 2010 entdeckt. Bin jedoch nicht Erstbesitzer und das Bike war am 10.6.2012   2 Jahre alt.

Was soll ich machen?

MFG

Genau so! (Bild ist von Werner Amort geliehen ;-)  )


----------



## elch01 (19. Juni 2012)

Mit dem Erstbesitzer reden  ...


----------



## Schibbie (19. Juni 2012)

verkäufer kontaktieren, vllt ist der so nett und übernimmt das einsenden für dich. ansonsten darauf hoffen, dass canyon ein auge zudrückt oder aber 160 euro bereithalten


----------



## knuspi (19. Juni 2012)

Wenn du nicht Erstbesitzer bist hast du leider auch keine Garantie mehr. Also wirst du die Strebe wohl von Canyon kaufen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarlHeinz81 (19. Juni 2012)

Hmm, was kostet so ein Teil denn wenn ich es einzeln kaufe?

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## Schibbie (19. Juni 2012)

100 euro, canyon hat mir gesagt aus produkthaftungsgründen müssen die es montieren, macht nochmal 60 euro... siehe mein obiger post


----------



## KarlHeinz81 (19. Juni 2012)

Danke Leute, ich melde mich was dabei rausgekommen ist!

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Werner Amort (20. Juni 2012)

kann mir fast nicht vorstellen dass bei allen gelieferten rahmen die streben wie bei mir im 1000km takt brechen.
oder dass 98% der canyonkäufer ihre räder nur auf Forstautobahnen, oder überhaupt nicht, fahren.

es scheint Rahmen zu geben wo die Streben halten und welche wo sie nicht halten.

kann es sein das da womöglich die Aufnahme für die Kettenstrebe bei diesen Rahmen schief angeschweißt wurde? Also dass der gesamte hinterbau unter Spannung einfedert und sich so die Sitzstrebe bei jedem Einfedern ein bisschen biegen muss, was dann halt zum Bruch führt...

auf alle fälle fänd ich eine Sitzstrebe besser die auch rechts das gleich dicke Rohr wie links drinnen hat.


----------



## KarlHeinz81 (20. Juni 2012)

Canyon lehnt es ab mir eine neue Strebe zu schicken. Ich soll es komplett einschicken und dann wird der komplette Rahmen für 650 - 800 Euro getauscht wie der Mitarbeiter mir sagte. Das war dann wohl mein letztes Canyon. Bike kommt wieder weg.
Kundenservice sieht anders aus, auch wenn ich ein Zweitbesitzer bin.


----------



## knuspi (20. Juni 2012)

Mir und vielen anderen wurde nur die Strebe geschickt. Frag doch nochmal an ob das nicht doch geht. Kommt sicher um einiges günstiger. Und der Einbau ist wirklich nicht schwer.


----------



## boarder87 (20. Juni 2012)

kompletter Rahmen tauschen? wer tauscht denn ein ganzen Motor aus, wenn die Zündkerze kaputt ist. Würde mal nochmal anrufen und das ganze in Ruhe besprechen, ich denke dafür gibt es sicherlich eine günstigere Lösung. Ansonsten verlangst du nach einem kompetenteren Servicemitarbeiter oder dessen Vorgesetzten ))
Zweitbesitzer okay, aber du solltest genauso Anspruch auf Ersatzteile bekommen wie jeder andere! Meine Meinung


----------



## fkal (20. Juni 2012)

knuspi schrieb:


> Mir und vielen anderen wurde nur die Strebe geschickt. Frag doch nochmal an ob das nicht doch geht. Kommt sicher um einiges günstiger. Und der Einbau ist wirklich nicht schwer.



ich hab auch zweimal nur die strebe eingeschickt (trotz aufforderung, dass ich den ganzen rahmen einschicken soll). hat zweimal problemlos funktioniert. schick erstmal nur die strebe ein und wenns wirklich nicht klappt, dann wird das canyon sicher bemängeln und sich bei dir melden.


----------



## boarder87 (20. Juni 2012)

Er ist doch nicht Erstbesitzer und hat somit keine Garantieansprüche, deshalb muss er auch nichts einsenden...die müssten ihm nur eine neue Strebe verkaufen. Einbauen sollte man ja selbst machen können wenn man keine 2 linken Hände hat. 

Hab hier schon mehrmals gelesen, dass Canyon selbst austauschen will und nicht nur die Strebe verschickt. Weil das Material unter die 6 jährige freiwillige Austauschgarantie fällt und sie Garantieansprüche selbst abarbeiten wollen, oder einfach nur um Geld für den Einbau zu verlangen und somit die Kosten gering zu halten?


----------



## KarlHeinz81 (21. Juni 2012)

Für nicht Garantie Kunden gibt es derzeit keine Streben hat er gesagt. Als Einzelteil wird diese auch nicht verkauft.

Naja, am Samstag kommt das Bike weg und ich schaue mich nach etwas neuem um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2012)

Canyon wird ja immer besser...


----------



## Werner Amort (21. Juni 2012)

meine Güte wenn ich sowas hier lese 
dass die nichmalmehr gegen Geld im nichtgarantiefall Teile versenden ist schon krass.

Eine, wegen Steinkontakt geschrottete, Kettenstrebe habe ich mal bekommen als Ersatzteil.

Ich kann nix schlechtes zur abwicklung sagen.
Ich durfte meine, in Garantie, kaputten Streben  zum Glück bisher auch immer selbt tauschen.
wohne aber in Italien, da wäre das einsenden wohl echt zu teuer

was meint ihr zu meiner These?:


Werner Amort schrieb:


> kann mir fast nicht vorstellen dass bei allen gelieferten rahmen die streben wie bei mir im 1000km takt brechen.
> oder dass 98% der canyonkäufer ihre räder nur auf Forstautobahnen, oder überhaupt nicht, fahren.
> 
> es scheint Rahmen zu geben wo die Streben halten und welche wo sie nicht halten.
> ...


----------



## boarder87 (21. Juni 2012)

KarlHeinz81 schrieb:


> Für nicht Garantie Kunden gibt es derzeit keine Streben hat er gesagt. Als Einzelteil wird diese auch nicht verkauft.
> 
> Naja, am Samstag kommt das Bike weg und ich schaue mich nach etwas neuem um.



Das ist ja wirklich mies 
Schreib hier im Forum mal den moderator canyon_verkauf an. Habe bei Ihm selber schon ein besseren Service als am Telefon bekommen.
Gib nicht auf bevor du alles versucht hast, wäre schade um das Rad.


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. Juni 2012)

KarlHeinz81 schrieb:


> Für nicht Garantie Kunden gibt es derzeit keine Streben hat er gesagt. Als Einzelteil wird diese auch nicht verkauft.
> 
> Naja, am Samstag kommt das Bike weg und ich schaue mich nach etwas neuem um.




So ein Geschäftsgebahren ist widerlich und in aller Regel früher als später ein gehöriger Bummerang.

Kann deine Entscheidung verstehen...weg mit dem Ding...andere Hersteller haben auch nette Bikes. Vielleicht nicht ganz so günstig aber mit besserem Service und glänzen bei der Arroganz auch eher mit Absentismus.

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Lightfreerider (180mm+ ist muss) da ich beruflich nun in bergigeren Gefilde ziehe.

Ich habe mit einem Alpinist geliebäugelt, werde aber woanders bestellen. Ich habe keinen Bock neben dem ständigen Produktmängeln (Knacken, Knarzen und ausgeschlagenen Lagern) mir dann auch noch die Servicewüste ans Bein zu binden. Ich will fahren und nicht nur meine Bikes hin und her schicken und ewig auf eine Leistung warten.

Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr als 3.500  investieren, habe aber dann vielleicht aus Trotz dann doch vor tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen.


Beste Grüße


----------



## mohlo (21. Juni 2012)

KarlHeinz81 schrieb:


> Für nicht Garantie Kunden gibt es derzeit keine Streben hat er gesagt. Als Einzelteil wird diese auch nicht verkauft.
> 
> Naja, am Samstag kommt das Bike weg und ich schaue mich nach etwas neuem um.



Scheinbar werden die Sitzstreben knapp. Scheint wohl doch eher ein größeres Problem zu sein, welches über den üblichen Reklamationsquoten liegt.


----------



## Werner Amort (21. Juni 2012)

da sind ja bei den 2012er modellen noch die gleichen drann, 
also da müsste dann wohl so oder so für nachschub von seitens canyon gesorgt werden


----------



## mohlo (21. Juni 2012)

KarlHeinz81 schrieb:


> Bin jedoch nicht Erstbesitzer und das Bike war am 10.6.2012   2 Jahre alt.



War der 10.06.2010 das Kaufdatum oder das Auslieferungsdatum? Als Erstbesitzer hast Du 2 jahre Gewährleistung ab Auslieferung. Die erweiterte Garantie über das 2 Jahr hinaus gilt nur für den Erstbesitzer. Zudem sollte Dir Canyon auch kulanterweise entgegenkommen. Immerhin bist Du nur 9 Tag über die 2-Jahres-Frist hinaus.


----------



## jaamaa (21. Juni 2012)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Das ist ja wirklich mies
> Schreib hier im Forum mal den moderator canyon_verkauf an.



... oder auf der Canyon Facebook Seite dein Anliegen schildern.


----------



## mohlo (21. Juni 2012)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> da sind ja bei den 2012er modellen noch die gleichen drann,
> also da müsste dann wohl so oder so für nachschub von seitens canyon gesorgt werden



Je nachdem welche Farbe betroffen ist, werden die Sitzstreben dennoch knapp. Bis auf schwarz, ändert Canyon ja regelmäßig die Rahmenfarben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Je nachdem welche Farbe betroffen ist, werden die Sitzstreben dennoch knapp. Bis auf schwarz, ändert Canyon ja regelmäßig die Rahmenfarben.



Ein paar haben hier ja schon geschildert dass sie schon die dritte oder gar vierte Strebe haben.. also wer die Geduld hat und das durchzieht und den Rahmen immer wieder zum Service schickt liefert die Streben wohl immer wieder. Ich denke auch, dass es ein Konstruktionsfehler ist. Bei meinem Strive ist jetzt auch das zweite mal das gleiche Nadellager defekt, weswegen ich mich jetzt von Canyon komplett verabschiedet habe.


----------



## KarlHeinz81 (21. Juni 2012)

Hab das Bike erst vor ein paar Tagen gekauft.der Verkäufer nimmt es zurück.Wollte mir jetzt ein neues kaufen, weiß aber nicht ob das wieder ein Canyon wird... Ist der SERVICE für Erstbesitzer in Ordnung?


----------



## Schibbie (21. Juni 2012)

für erstbesitzer wars bei mir bisher in ordnung. 95% zufriedenheit, bei den 5% hats mit etwas nachhaken und paar tagen geduld auch geklappt


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2012)

Service ist immer gut und wird zuverlässig erledigt. Allerdings musst du teils bis zu 8 Wochen warten, vor allem wenn unter der Saison ein Defekt auf tritt wegen dem das Rad eingeschickt werden muss. Nachteil daran ist, dass die Fehler wieder auftreten können wenn es, wie hier, ein häufiger vorkommendes Problem ist.


----------



## Bikebmin (22. Juni 2012)

Nun muss ich mir auch mal Luft machen:


Das Problem ist seit 2009 bekannt und in aktuellen Serien noch immer präsent.  Die Qualitätsstelle bei Canyon und dem Lieferanten gehört seit spätestens 2011 neu besetzt.
Es scheint Engpässe mit den Ersatzteilen zu geben. 
Meine Reklamation dieses Schadens zieht sich nun schon Monate hin (was mit dem Ersatzteilengpass zu tun haben könnte?). 
Canyon besteht für diese Reparatur inzwischen IMMER auf die Einsendung des kompletten Rades. Damit ist das Rad dann 4 - 8 Wochen weg - wenn man Pech hat. 
Wenn man noch mehr Pech hat, entsteht bei 4. ein (Transport-)Schaden. 
Bei ganz viel Pech bekommt man das Bike mit andersfarbigen Austauschteilen zurück. 
Und nach dem ganzen Zirkus hält die Reparatur dann nur für die nächsten 1.000km.  ...die Qualtiätsstellen haben´s bis dahin hoffentlich geregelt bekommen!?!
Die Abwicklung zieht sich bei mir schon etwas länger hin, weil der Austausch in Eigenregie angestrebt wurde - von mir und von Canyon. 
Dann landete ich im Stapel der Vergessenen. 
Soweit kein Problem, der Riss ist noch nicht bedenklich und die Strebe hält. 
Dann kommt die Info, daß nun doch das ganze Rad eingeschickt werden muss, weil die Gewährleistungspolitik von Canyon geändert wurde. Die Kunden hätten beim Eigentausch zuviel Schäden produziert. 
Telefonischer Kontakt mit dem Technischen Service klappt nicht. 
Emailabwicklung seeeehr schleppend. 

Wenn Koblenz nicht so weit weg wäre, würde ich ja einen Termin machen und hinfahren. 

Die Begeisterung für Canyon hält sich nun in Grenzen.


----------



## fkal (23. Juni 2012)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Die Kunden hätten beim Eigentausch zuviel Schäden produziert.



Was soll man denn an einer angebrochenen Strebe noch großartig kaputt machen? 

woher hast du denn diese Info?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner Amort (23. Juni 2012)

meine Strebe wurde die Woche in Koblenz weggeschickt
habe jetzt mal die Tracking nummer gecheckt, 
Die Strebe scheint als angekommen in Verona auf.
also liegt bei Canyon Italy 
Canyon Italy hat sich derweilen gemeldet, dass sich ein mechaniker bei mir melden wird in welcher Form auch immer

es bleibt also spannend...

ich dachte eigentlich canyon schickt die Strebe direkt zu mir, aber warum einfach und schnell wenns auch kompliziert geht


----------



## Bikebmin (23. Juni 2012)

fkal schrieb:


> Was soll man denn an einer angebrochenen Strebe noch großartig kaputt machen?
> 
> woher hast du denn diese Info?


Geht eher um den Einbau des Tauschteiles. habe ich von Canyon als Antwort bekommen als ich nachhakte, warum auf einmal doch keine Strebe im Austausch geschickt würde.

Ich habe aber ähnlich wie Du reagiert.


----------



## ActionBarbie (23. Juni 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Scheinbar werden die Sitzstreben knapp. Scheint wohl doch eher ein größeres Problem zu sein, welches über den üblichen Reklamationsquoten liegt.



Bei mir wurde im Rahmen einer Inspektion auch die Strebe getauscht (Nerve XC) warum konnte man mir aber nicht sagen... so so ja ja. Ich habe ein 2011er xc und nun eine 2012er Strebe bekommen. Hoffen wir mal dass die hält.


----------



## Werner Amort (28. Juni 2012)

hat wer ein bild vom lagerbolzen oben am an der der Strebe
das wurde bei der 2012er ja geändert...


----------



## fone (29. Juni 2012)

Piep


----------



## Bikebmin (29. Juni 2012)

Mit oder ohne Riss?!


----------



## Braunbaer (2. Juli 2012)

So, mein Radel ist wieder da:




Es war 15 Tage in Koblenz (ohne Postlaufzeiten).

Mit dem Service von CANYON bin ich sehr zufrieden: Am Telefon gab es immer Auskunft, Rückrufe wurden erledigt, alle Mitarbeiter waren freundlich. Für den Versand gab es einen Retourenschein, so dass mich das ganze nichts gekostet hat.

Lt. Rechnung wurde eine 2012-XC-Strebe verbaut, die genauso aussieht, wie die 2011er. Ob das Material verstärkt wurde, kann man mit dem Auge nicht erkennen.

Einzig die Informationspolitik von CANYON finde ich verbesserungsfähig, denn das Strebenproblem wird anscheinend totgeschwiegen. Hier im Forum herscht von offizieller Seite Stille und auch auf dem Bikefestival gabs keine Infos zur Haltbarkeit der Strebe. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die neuen Streben länger halten.

Kleine Story am Rande: In Südtirol (ich musste aufgrund des Strebenproblems leider mein altes Hardtail reaktivieren...) hab ich einen  Nerve-ESX-Besitzer getroffen. Beim Fachsimpeln kam raus, dass er schon eine gebrochene Strebe hatte...


----------



## der_erce (3. Juli 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> So, mein Radel ist wieder da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich weiß auch nicht so recht. Wenn man sich nur die erste Seite dieses Threads ansieht, (hab nicht alle paarund20 Seiten gelesen) erkennt man doch irgendwie ein Muster bei den Canyon-Forums-Mitarbeitern.
Dass man hier nicht ständig aktiv ist, und sich aller Probleme annimmt ist mir schon bewußt. Aber irgendwie kanns auch net sein, dass die Prioritäten bei dem hier liegen...



mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> Wir kennen uns persönlich??
> 
> Dann sollte Junior-Race-RCW aber auch wissen das 2 Herren und ein Dame an der Serviceannahme arbeiten. Und die "Ca. 4 Leute" hier öffentlich so zu bewerten - finde ich nicht gut.
> Aber da wir uns ja persönlich kennen, kann er mich ja gerne mal ansprechen.
> ...





...anstatt mal Statements zu diversen Problemen zu geben und hier mal Rede und Antwort zu stehen. Das macht ein ehrlicheres Bild, als dieses Totschweigen von Problemen.
Ein Design- oder Qualtitäsmangel ist keine leichte Nummer, ist schon klar. Und sicherlich nicht immer einfach wegzustecken. Aber das nix sagen macht Sitzstreben auch nicht wieder heil..von daher akzeptiere ich persönlich so ein Verhalten eigentlich nicht! Ich erwarte schon eine gewisse Transparenz bei Problemen, denn schließlich füttere ich auch einen Teil des Unternehmens mit, und das stellenweise mit Preisen eines Monatsgehalts!!!


----------



## phi84 (3. Juli 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Einzig die Informationspolitik von CANYON finde ich verbesserungsfähig, denn das Strebenproblem wird anscheinend totgeschwiegen. Hier im Forum herscht von offizieller Seite Stille und auch auf dem Bikefestival gabs keine Infos zur Haltbarkeit der Strebe. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die neuen Streben länger halten.


Vor allem wo die Sache ja auch nicht ganz ungefährlich sein dürfte.
Scheinbar hat Edward Norton (Fight Club) einen Job bei Canyon...


----------



## der_erce (3. Juli 2012)

Ok, faiererweise muss ich sagen, nachdem ich nun doch durch den ganzen Thread gegangen bin, hab ich tatsächlich zwei (schwammige) Statement seitens Canyon gefunden. Aber wenn 2 Postst zu diesem Thema innerhalb von 2 Jahren alles sein soll finde ich persönlich die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dann doch etwas mager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Die_Allianz (3. Juli 2012)

naja man muss aber auch sagen das egal wie das statement sein sollte die leute hier rumpöbeln würden, siehe Trek.

Da müsste schon 15 min nachdem man eine SMS an den Canyon-Support geschickt hat der Heli die neue 2013er Strebe in passender Rahmenfarbe inkl. TÜV-Zertifikat und Haltbarkeitsgarantie und Bike-Park-Freigabe einfliegen... selbst dann...

Nein man kann sowas nur falsch machen.


----------



## der_erce (3. Juli 2012)

Es heißt ja , dass dieses Forum (Canyon) nicht den Service / Support ersetzen soll. Und klar, geht viel Kommunikation über eMail, Telefon oder persönlichen Kontakt vor Ort, aber ich erwarte doch mehr als nur zwei Posts (genaugenommen waren es 3 aber 2 davon waren identisch) innerhalb von zwei Jahren. Wenn bei Modellen von 2009 - 2011 das Ding bricht, stimmt doch mehr nicht, als der Verwendungszweck. Hier ist ein massiver Design/Qualitätsfehler in der Produktionspipeline. Und als Kunde hat man doch das Recht zu erfahren was hier los ist. Und wenn es hier schon offizielle Poster seitens Canyon gibt, dann darf man doch mal erwarten hier auch bei unbequemen Themen Rede und Antwort zu stehen.


----------



## Die_Allianz (3. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Es heißt ja , dass dieses Forum (Canyon) nicht den Service / Support ersetzen soll. Und klar, geht viel Kommunikation über eMail, Telefon oder persönlichen Kontakt vor Ort, ...
> Und als Kunde hat man doch das Recht zu erfahren was hier los ist....



ja natürlich habt ihr das Recht (naja rein rechtlich wahrscheinlich nicht, egal) zu erfahren was da los ist, nur hat canyon sehr wohl erkannt das hier im forum nicht der richtige Ort dafür ist. Anrufen führt vielleicht zu mehr Erfolg.

Aber aus der Sicht von Canyon, naja ihr reißt ihnen die Dinger seit 3 Jahren aus den Händen, trotz fehlendem Support und Fehlkonstruktion. Welchen Handlungsbedarf siehst du?


----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2012)

Einen Boykott, auf den du vermutlich anspielst, wird es nicht geben da es a) zu viele Fanboys gibt, und b) einfach viele Unwissende. Das gleiche gilt für Apple und Co, und ich beobachte dieses Phänomen auch sehr bei Software.
Kritik seitens des Kunden ist bei anderen Kunden und stellenweise auch beim Hersteller nicht akzeptiert und wird entweder heruntergespielt, totgeschwiegen oder mit einigen wenigen Worten versucht abzuarbeiten. Die Fanboys hingegen akzeptieren nicht ein negatives Wort.

Tja, welchen Handlungsbedarf sehe ich hier? Von Seiten der "geprellten" Kunden vielleicht eine erweiterte Publikmachung der Situation: daß man es innerhalb von 3 Saison´s nicht geschafft hat ein offensichtliches Design- und/oder Qualitätsproblem am Bike zu lösen. 
Von Seiten Canyon mehr Information zu dem Thema. Es IST wichtig für die Fangemeinde, dass sich Canyon mehr als seriös mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt. Ich erwarte nicht den Einblick in die tiefsten Strukturen und Arbeitsweisen oder gar die operativen Geschäfte, aber etwas mehr Feingefühl dafür was es heißt im Dunkeln gelassen zu werden sollte man schon erwarten dürfen, oder seh ich das alles so falsch?

Edit...

Was Canyon machen kann, wenn es sich schon nicht hier auslassen will ist auf ihrer Webseite ein klipp und klares Statement zu dem Thema veröffentlicht. Und das nicht auf dem Blog mit 3 Zeilen, sondern das Problem professionell kurz erläutert und weitere Vorgehensmaßnahmen aufzeigt. Es soll dem Kunden zeigen, dass daran professionell gearbeitet wird, und es soll keine Zweifel zulassen, dass dieses Problem eliminiert wird. DAS wäre eine Handlung die denk ich angemessen wäre!


----------



## mohlo (4. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Was Canyon machen kann, wenn es sich schon nicht hier auslassen will ist auf ihrer Webseite ein klipp und klares Statement zu dem Thema veröffentlicht. Und das nicht auf dem Blog mit 3 Zeilen, sondern das Problem professionell kurz erläutert und weitere Vorgehensmaßnahmen aufzeigt. Es soll dem Kunden zeigen, dass daran professionell gearbeitet wird, und es soll keine Zweifel zulassen, dass dieses Problem eliminiert wird. DAS wäre eine Handlung die denk ich angemessen wäre!



Glaub mir, dass wäre ein nicht unerheblicher Imageschaden. Ich denke, Canyon wird das Problem (wie bisher) aussitzen und erst im Reklamationsfall reagieren. Scheinbar muss sich wohl erst ein Biker den Hals brechen, wenn er sich dank gerissenem Hinterbau um einen Baum gewickelt hat.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein wirkliches Armutszeugnis, dass sich Canyon auf die vielen Fragen bislang nicht mehr gemeldet hat. Für mich steht zumindest fest: Ein Bike (AM, XC) von Canyon werde ich nicht mehr weiterempfehlen.


----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2012)

Also ich ziehe vor jedem Unternehmen den Hut, dass sich seinen Fehlern stellt. Den Imageschaden fügen sie sich durch die Verschwiegenheit selbst zu!


----------



## mohlo (4. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Also ich ziehe vor jedem Unternehmen den Hut, dass sich seinen Fehlern stellt. Den Imageschaden fügen sie sich durch die Verschwiegenheit selbst zu!



Hier geht es aber weniger um Emotionen, sondern es stehen ausschließlich wirtschaftliche Interessen im Vordergrund.

Im Prinzip ist das ein ganz einfaches Rechenexempel: Liegen die Kosten einer Rückrufaktion und dem damit verbundenen Imageschaden (Konstruktionsfehler) unter den Kosten einer laufenden Reklamationsabwicklung, ist Ersteres zu vernachlässigen.

Zudem wird dieser Thread irgendwann in den Untiefen des Forums verschwinden. Klingt komisch - ist aber so!


----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2012)

Na ich weiß nicht was mehr Imageschaden verursacht...ein vernünftiges Statement oder defekte Streben seit 3 Jahren. 
Es sagt ja niemand dass hier alle Bikes ausgetauscht werden sollen. Die Reklamationsabwicklung scheint ja einigermaßen zu funktionieren. Aber man muß doch mal von Seiten CAnyon zugeben dass hier was nicht ganz richtig ist. 
Das mit dem Thread wird wohl dann stimmen, wenn die Sitzstreben nicht mehr brechen  !


----------



## mohlo (4. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht was mehr Imageschaden verursacht...ein vernünftiges Statement oder defekte Streben seit 3 Jahren.
> Es sagt ja niemand dass hier alle Bikes ausgetauscht werden sollen. Die Reklamationsabwicklung scheint ja einigermaßen zu funktionieren. Aber man muß doch mal von Seiten CAnyon zugeben dass hier was nicht ganz richtig ist.
> Das mit dem Thread wird wohl dann stimmen, wenn die Sitzstreben nicht mehr brechen  !



Es gibt sicherlich mehrere Zehntausende AM/XC-Fahrer, die noch nie in diesem Forum mitgelesen haben. Wenn man dagegen die paar hundert Canyon-Forums-User hält, wird einem ganz schnell klar, dass man eine offizielle Meldung im Forum, Blog oder auf der Homepage vernachlässigen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2012)

Dann sollte man das mal publik machen!


----------



## mohlo (4. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Dann sollte man das mal publik machen!



Damit wäre ich vorsichtig. Gerne "face2face" unter Freunden/Bekannten. 
Solange sich *ein Hersteller *nicht offiziell zu *möglichen Konstruktionsfehlern* äußert, heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken - Alles andere könnte *evtl.* eine Klage wegen Unternehmensschädigung nach sich ziehen.

Zudem haben wir keinen Einblick in evtl. Fehlerquoten, die möglicherweise im Toleranzbereich liegen.


----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2012)

mhh..ich weiß nicht. Wenn eine Aufhängung am Fahrzeug in 3 Modellserien bricht, glaube ich dass da andere Maßnahmen ergriffen werden würden. Klar, ein Bike ist kein Auto und weder die Lobby noch der Staat sind beim Bike intensiv involviert aber dennoch irgendwie vorstellbar.

Tja...vermutlich werden sie es aussitzen wollen...Traurig.


----------



## mohlo (4. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> mhh..ich weiß nicht. Wenn eine Aufhängung am Fahrzeug in 3 Modellserien bricht, glaube ich dass da andere Maßnahmen ergriffen werden würden.



Nicht immer: *Rückruf-Skandal bei Mitsubishi schlägt Wellen*


----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2012)

Ouch...aber genau das meine ich ... Wo ist der größere Schaden, wenn ich gleich mit offenen Karten spiel, oder warte bis das Chaos und die Wut der Kunden und der Spott der Konkurrenz über einem hereinbricht?


----------



## mohlo (4. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ouch...aber genau das meine ich ... Wo ist der größere Schaden, wenn ich gleich mit offenen Karten spiel, oder warte bis das Chaos und die Wut der Kunden und der Spott der Konkurrenz über einem hereinbricht?



Deswegen: Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (6. Juli 2012)

Gerade in der 07/2012er Bike gesehen. Also es kommt schon vor dass die Presse so etwas wahrnimmt. Die Frage ist, wie reagiert sie wenns schon 3 Modellreihen lang so ist?


----------



## steffenwii (9. Juli 2012)

Ich hab da was neues von Canyon  Einfach aufs leicht feuchte Fahrrad geben, einreiben und mindestens 2 Minuten einwirken lassen...danach mit kaltem Wasser abspülen. 
...mir war langweilig


----------



## der_erce (9. Juli 2012)

lol


----------



## Bikebmin (10. Juli 2012)

Das ist ja mal klasse. Ich lach mich weg! 

Oder was von Ratiopharm gegen Osteoporose?!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (11. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ok, faiererweise muss ich sagen, nachdem ich nun doch durch den ganzen Thread gegangen bin, hab ich tatsächlich zwei (schwammige) Statement seitens Canyon gefunden. Aber wenn 2 Postst zu diesem Thema innerhalb von 2 Jahren alles sein soll finde ich persönlich die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dann doch etwas mager.



Wirklich? 



der_erce schrieb:


> Wenn bei Modellen von 2009 - 2011 das Ding bricht, stimmt doch mehr nicht, als der Verwendungszweck.







simsalonaut schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, wurden Ketten- und Sitzstreben für 2011 überarbeitet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7444462#post7444462
> 
> Und ansonsten:



P.S. Nerve XC von 2008 läuft in der Familie immer noch ohne Probleme und mein Nerve XC von 2011 hat auch keine Probleme bisher... toi toi toi 

Wie viele Kunden haben sich hier gemeldet und wie groß ist die Dunkelziffer der Kunden die keine Probleme hatten und hier nicht berichtet haben? 

Nachtrag: Und dann kommt hier meist alle 2 Monate vielleicht 1 Fall vor... von daher ist doch schön das es die Garantie gibt oder nicht? Und Canyon hatte ja auch schon ausgesagt das es eher die Ausnahme und kein Serienproblem ist wo ein Rückruf gestartet werden müsste... soweit ich mich erinnern kann...


----------



## Xingu (11. Juli 2012)

ehrlich...

die mail kam, mein zukünftiger schatz stünde zur abholung bereit (xc7, aktueller jahrgang) - abholung verschob sich dann doch auf diesen samstag...

und zwischenzeitlich dann dieser fred, der achterbahn mit meiner vorfreude fuhr.. 

wiege gute 100 bei 190cm und sehe mich vor einem austauschmarathon, obwohl das stück noch nicht einmal zuhause steht.

heisst also, ich "lease" einen rahmen für 6 jahre, der dann gelegentlich mal ein paar wochen ausfallen kann (rest der komponenten mal exklusive).

das abdrücken der knete vor ort lässt einem bei der anstehenden "inszenierten" übergabe für ein potenziell geiles, aber genauso unter umständen sorgen bereitendes bike (zu dem preis wohlgemerkt) die magensäfte emporsteigen...

verbindlich ge-/verwählt bei der entscheidung, liegt es nun am service, zu verhindern, dass ich denen in denen briefkasten sch... werde!

w  t  f    ...und ich habe es nichtmal - und dank euch werde ich schon der skeptiker vor dem herrn 

d&g
xingu


----------



## Deleted 121321 (11. Juli 2012)

Mach dich locker... meinen 2008er XC habe ich damals mit Gepäck und Wasser sogar anfangs mit ca. 115-120 kg gefahren...  Bis 120kg sind die Rahmen offiziell frei gegeben... 

Und ALU Rahmen halten auch nicht ewig (Da ist der Hersteller auch egal)... such mal allgemein zu Brüchen und Alu Rahmen...


----------



## Xingu (11. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Tjo am 2.9.11 hab ich das geschrieben.. und was musste ich gestern feststellen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






knuspi schrieb:


> Nun hat es mich auch erwischt  Passt mir aber gerade ganz gut, da die Saison ja sowieso so gut wie rum ist und ich bei dem schlechten Wetter nur mit dem billigen Hardtail rumfahre. Meine Anfrage bei Canyon war aber leider nicht so toll. *Sie wollen für den Tausch wohl 180 von mir*, da ich außerdem der 2 Jahre Gewährleistung liege  Aber hilft ja nichts, so möchte ich nicht weiter fahren und riskieren, dass die Strebe nächstes Jahr während der Saison bricht (und ich mir dabei auch noch was breche ^^). Auf dem Bild ist der Riss leider noch nicht so gut zu erkennen, da er auch noch recht klein ist.




... da hab ich schlichtweg keinen bock drauf! alurahmen hin oder her...

..."nette" übergabe hin oder her, aber das:   ...nääää (oder noooiiii, wie es in dieser unerträglichen werbung gespendet wird)

das ding soll/muss halten. wenn komponenten ausfallen ok, aber der rahmen sollte eine sicherheit haben, die dem der alten kadetts voraus ist 

und die karre ist nichtmal am start... 

werbung ist imho annersch, als im wesentlichen zurückhaltende statements in einigen jahren des bestehens von diesem sachverhalt..

..oder ich hätte einfach vor der order nur mehr quer-/lesen müssen 

netten resttag allseits
xingu


----------



## der_erce (11. Juli 2012)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Wirklich?



Wirklich!




SirLancelot schrieb:


>



Und was willst du mir damit sagen? Dass es also normal ist, dass 3 Jahre lang Sitzstreben innerhalb einer Serie brechen?




SirLancelot schrieb:


> P.S. Nerve XC von 2008 läuft in der Familie immer noch ohne Probleme und mein Nerve XC von 2011 hat auch keine Probleme bisher... toi toi toi
> 
> Wie viele Kunden haben sich hier gemeldet und wie groß ist die Dunkelziffer der Kunden die keine Probleme hatten und hier nicht berichtet haben?
> 
> Nachtrag: Und dann kommt hier meist alle 2 Monate vielleicht 1 Fall vor... von daher ist doch schön das es die Garantie gibt oder nicht? Und Canyon hatte ja auch schon ausgesagt das es eher die Ausnahme und kein Serienproblem ist wo ein Rückruf gestartet werden müsste... soweit ich mich erinnern kann...



Das ist ja schön, dass dein Bike einwandfrei läuft, und ich hoff dass es bei meinem auch so sein wird (Obwohl es kein Nerve oder Strive ist). 



SirLancelot schrieb:


> Wie viele Kunden haben sich hier gemeldet und wie groß ist die Dunkelziffer der Kunden die keine Probleme hatten und hier nicht berichtet haben?



Du mußt diese Frage anders formulieren: Wieviele Kunden die Probleme hatten haben sich hier gemeldet? Denn es gibt vermutlich doch einige, die nicht in der IBC vertreten sind und Probleme hatten. Das ist ja alles schön und gut und mag für Canyon der wichtigste Punkt sein um die Klappe zu halten, dennoch ist es ein unübersehbarer Fakt, dass seit 3 Jahren die Strebe bricht.
Soviel mußt du doch einsehen oder? Und wenn du den Artikel von mir oben ansiehst, wirst du die Parallelen doch auch erkennen oder? Hier war es immerhin einen Artikel in der Bike wert. 
Wieviel Imageschaden oder vielleicht sogar Motivation / Denkanstoss es bei Trek aufgrund dessen gab , kann ich nciht sagen, aber es zeigt, dass die Öffentlichkeit sich damit befasst und es nicht akzeptiert!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (11. Juli 2012)

Also nehmen wir mal an das IBC mal nur einen Bruchteil der Kunden dar stellt. Dann solltest du wirklich alle nicht angemeldeten Kunden außer acht lassen auch die die keine Fehler melden oder auch Fehler hatten!

Wie viele Kunden hier vertreten sind und wie viele Bestellungen bei Canyon dann representativ in diesem Forum vertreten sind die keine Probleme haben kannst du hier sehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=547807

Damit wollte ich sagen das du nicht alles gelesen hast weil Canyon den Fehler ab Modell 2011 hoffentlich beseitigt hat da sie die Sitzstreben verstärkt haben. Siehe Beitrag oben und das Zitat was ich angefügt habe. Es sollten also alles nur Modelle bis 2010 betroffen sein wenn überhaupt.

Was erwartest du? Du hast ja noch nicht mal dein Rad (so wie es aussieht nicht mal das Modell was betoffen ist) und regst dich dann hier schon mal auf... 
Du kannst ja immer noch vom Kaufvertrag zurück treten. Ein anderer der dann sein Rad vorzeitig bekommt freut sich sicherlich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (11. Juli 2012)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich sagen das du nicht alles gelesen hast weil Canyon den Fehler ab Modell 2011 hoffentlich beseitigt hat da sie die Sitzstreben verstärkt haben. Siehe Beitrag oben und das Zitat was ich angefügt habe. Es sollten also alles nur Modelle bis 2010 betroffen sein wenn überhaupt.



Scheinbar hast Du auch nicht alles gelesen.

Siehe *hier* und *hier*.

Ich selbst war auch betroffen und habe ein NERVE AM *2011er*.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es zwischen den 2011er- und 2012er-Sitzstreben keinen Unterschied:







Und was spricht eigentlich dagegen, *diese drei Fragen* einmal zu beantworten?


----------



## der_erce (11. Juli 2012)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Also nehmen wir mal an das IBC mal nur einen Bruchteil der Kunden dar stellt. Dann solltest du wirklich alle nicht angemeldeten Kunden außer acht lassen auch die die keine Fehler melden oder auch Fehler hatten!
> 
> Wie viele Kunden hier vertreten sind und wie viele Bestellungen bei Canyon dann representativ in diesem Forum vertreten sind die keine Probleme haben kannst du hier sehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=547807



Schon klar, aber es ändert immernoch nichts daran, dass von 2009 bis 2011 Sitzstreben brechen.



SirLancelot schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich sagen das du nicht alles gelesen hast weil Canyon den Fehler ab Modell 2011 hoffentlich beseitigt hat da sie die Sitzstreben verstärkt haben. Siehe Beitrag oben und das Zitat was ich angefügt habe. Es sollten also alles nur Modelle bis 2010 betroffen sein wenn überhaupt.



Japp, der Link ist an mir irgendwie vorbeigegangen. Hab ich echt nicht gesehen. Aber jetzt mal kurz reingekuckt und auf anhieb nur gesehen, dass es sich auf die 2011er Bikes bezieht. Und da wurde ja bereits oft genug gesagt hier, dass die auch brechen.



SirLancelot schrieb:


> Was erwartest du? Du hast ja noch nicht mal dein Rad (so wie es aussieht nicht mal das Modell was betoffen ist) und regst dich dann hier schon mal auf...
> Du kannst ja immer noch vom Kaufvertrag zurück treten. Ein anderer der dann sein Rad vorzeitig bekommt freut sich sicherlich schon.



Stimmt, Nerve oder Strive hab ich nicht, und vom Kaufvertrag könnte ich auch zurück treten, wenn ich wollen würde. Will ich aber nicht, weils offensichtlich keine brechenden Sitzstreben beim T-FRX gibt. (Und ich hoff es bleibt dabei und generell bei einem intakten Bike  )
Aber unabhängig davon, selbst wenn ich weder ein Canyon hätte, noch eins bestellen würde, darf ich doch wohl trotzdem auf den Umstand hinweisen, dass seit 3 Jahren Sitzstreben brechen und von Canyon nur magere Aussagen zu verzeichnen waren? Oder sind solche Anmerkungen nur noch Fanboys erlaubt?


----------



## Deleted 121321 (11. Juli 2012)

Wenn es ja nur das wäre. 

Glaub mir ich bin kein Fanboy und habe auch schon über Probleme die ich mit Canyon hatte hier auch ausgiebig geschrieben. Ich sehe das alles pragmatisch. Canyon war soweit auch Kulant bei meinem Problem und insgesamt bin ich aber auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike... ride on. 



mohlo schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es zwischen den 2011er- und 2012er-Sitzstreben keinen Unterschied:
> 
> Und was spricht eigentlich dagegen, *diese drei Fragen* einmal zu beantworten?



Die Streben wurden ja so wie geschrieben wurde bereits 2011 verbessert...

Nichts spricht dagegen...


----------



## mohlo (11. Juli 2012)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Die Streben wurden ja so wie geschrieben wurde bereits 2011 verbessert...



Und ist dennoch bei mir angerissen


----------



## der_erce (11. Juli 2012)

Die Kulanz ist ja wieder was anderes. Wenns abgearbeitet wird, ist es ja ok. Aber wenn es wieder und wieder bricht, wird es halt irgendwann öde. 



> ride on.


----------



## canyon_biker (16. Juli 2012)

BREAKING NEWS! Sitzstreben aller AM/XC-Modelle 2013 aus CARBON. Defekte Parts älterer Modelle werden nach gängiger Praxis durch diese ersetzt!


Sorry, nur ein Traum ...


----------



## knuspi (16. Juli 2012)

Ich würde meine mit Absicht zerstören


----------



## FrankyB (17. Juli 2012)

Als Nicht-Canyon Fahrer verfolge ich das Forum auch
Ich stand 2005 vor der Entscheidung, ein Canyon zu kaufen. Fand sie damals gut und heute auch noch.
Leztendlich war es nur das zu hohe Oberrohr, durch das ich beim unfreiwilligen Anhalten meine Familienplanung gefährdet sah, das mich vom Kauf eines ES abhielt. So ist's dann ein Spezi geworden, das bis heute brav seinen Dienst tut. Außer Verschleißteilen und einer kaputten Sattelstütze alles noch iO.
Nach dem ich diesen Thread durchgelesen hab war ich letztendlich froh, kein Canyon zu haben.
Ich finde den Umgang mit einem Defekt, der sich durch mindestens 3 Generationen von Rädern zieht, mindestens besorgniserregend.
Das Defekte immer mal auftreten können, ist klar, passiert jedem Hersteller. Hier aber entsteht der Eindruck, wie Canyon zu Lasten der Sicherheit seiner Kunden die Profitmaximierung in den Vordergrund stellt, unterstrichen dadurch, nicht wirklich und wenn dann abweichend, auf dieses Thema zu reagieren.
Schade, denn mit einer solchen Kundenpolitik ist Canyon für mich langfristig kein vertrauenswürdiger Hersteller mehr. Und, verlorenes Vertrauen wieder aufzubauen, kostet Jahre.
Mal angenommen, es gäbe tatsächlich einen Unfall mit schweren Verletzungen, bei dem angenommen werden würde, dass die angerissene oder gar gebrochene Strebe ursächlich dafür sein könne und es käme zu einem Verfahren, dann würde dieser Thread bestimmt in die Beweismittelsicherung einfließen und einen Einzelfall sofort entkräften. Dann ginge es nicht mehr um Fahrlässigkeit, die Frage wäre nur noch ob grob fahrlässig oder gar vorsätzlich nicht angemessen reagiert wurde. Und damit dürfte das Geschäftsmodell Canyon wohl Geschichte sein.
Ob sich dieses Risiko für Canyon wirklich lohnt??


----------



## wholeStepDown (17. Juli 2012)

Mein ESX von 2007 sieht zwar schon ziemlich mitgenommen aus, scheint aber irgendwie unkaputtbar zu sein - es ist nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis ich das Strive mal ausversehen stehen lasse und wieder aufs ESX steige 

Was will ich damit (aus)sagen? Ich halte dagegen und sage, ich bin froh, mich 2007 für ein Canyon entschieden zu haben.

Nichts desto trotz hast du natürlich recht, was den Umgang Canyons mit dem bekannten Problem(en) angeht. Was Canyon auch tut und welche Entscheidung diesbezüglich auch getroffen wird- man hat sich in Koblenz sicherlich intensiv diesem Problem  angenommen und die Konsequenzen verschiedener möglicher "Lösungen" abgewogen. 

Umso erschreckender die Reaktion, die auf den ersten Blick keine ist - denn das Aussitzen des Problems muss bewusst gewählt worden sein und sich gegen Alternativen durchgesetzt haben, die etwas "kundenfreundlicher" wären. Da haben Zahlen entschieden, kein Verstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (17. Juli 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Da haben Zahlen entschieden, kein Verstand.



Mit der Aussage könntest du ins Schwarze getroffen haben!


----------



## Bikebmin (17. Juli 2012)

Der Assistent war schuld!

Neue Stellenausschreibung für einen Assistent Prüflabor! 

Der Prozesskoordinator/Qualitätsbeauftragter tech. Service scheint mit Produktverbesserung nichts zu tun zu haben?! Darf aber mitplanen, was jedes Jahr an Rahmen auf Garantie ersetzt wird.


----------



## der_erce (17. Juli 2012)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Der Assistent war schuld!
> 
> Neue Stellenausschreibung für einen Assistent Prüflabor!
> 
> Der Prozesskoordinator/Qualitätsbeauftragter tech. Service scheint mit Produktverbesserung nichts zu tun zu haben?! Darf aber mitplanen, was jedes Jahr an Rahmen auf Garantie ersetzt wird.


----------



## FrankyB (17. Juli 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Mein ESX von 2007 sieht zwar schon ziemlich mitgenommen aus, scheint aber irgendwie unkaputtbar zu sein - es ist nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis ich das Strive mal ausversehen stehen lasse und wieder aufs ESX steige
> 
> Was will ich damit (aus)sagen? Ich halte dagegen und sage, ich bin froh, mich 2007 für ein Canyon entschieden zu haben.
> 
> ...



Wie schon geschrieben, eigentlich liebäugele ich noch immer mit den CanyonBikes, klasse Parts, klasse Optik, klasse Preis. Und sicher überwiegend auch klasse Bikes. 
Problem ist nur, erwisch ich eines der seltenen "nicht-so-klasse-Bikes" bin ich angeschmiert, weil ich nicht darauf hoffen darf das der Hersteller da offen zu steht.
Ich kann schwer einschätzen, ob das hier repräsentativ ist, da ja vermutlich hier eher negative Aspekte diskutiert werden, andererseits gibts sicherlich auch etliche mit gerissenen Streben, die sofern sie es überhaupt bemerkt haben, hier nicht schreiben.
Na ich wart mal ab was mit der 2012/2013 Serie ist....wenn es dann bis 2015 stabil bleibt hab ich wieder Vertrauen;-)


----------



## deforce (20. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen,

mich hat es nun auch erwischt. Leider 3 Wochen vor dem geplanten und bereits gezahlten AlpenCross 
  Neben dem Riss in der sitzstrebe, habe ich jedoch noch einen in der Kettenstrebe.

Hat einer von euch dort auch einen Riss?
Wie lange hat bei euch die Reklamation gedauert?

Laut Canyon benötigen Sie aktuell definitiv über 4 Wochen. Da es ein Garantiefall ist, ist auch ein Werkstatttermin nicht möglich, oder eine direkte Begutachtung in Koblenz. Ich muss mein kompl. Rahmen hinschicken und dann bekomme ich Bescheid gesagt ob es ein Garantiefall ist und auch erst dann die geplante Zeit der Reparatur. 

Also Transalp ade, oder ein neues bike. Vielleicht ein Liteville?

  Gruß
  Dominik

Hier noch zwei Fotos:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1169384
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1169383


----------



## der_erce (20. Juli 2012)

Na den Transalp würd ich vielleicht nicht unbedingt abbrechen. Nen Bike wird sich auftreiben lassen.
Was für ein Bike isses denn bei dir? 2011er Nerve?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deforce (20. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Was für ein Bike isses denn bei dir? 2011er Nerve?



Sorry ist ein AM 2010


----------



## mohlo (20. Juli 2012)

deforce schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch dort auch einen Riss?



Ja, vor ca. 2 Monaten an meinem 2011er AM

Siehe *hier* und *hier*.




deforce schrieb:


> Wie lange hat bei euch die Reklamation gedauert?



Je nach Verfügbarkeit des Rahmens und Auslastung der Werkstatt kann das eine Woche oder mehrere Monaten dauern. Bei mir hat es genau eine Woche gedauert. Ich hatte allerdings  seinerzeit  das Rad an einem Samstag hingebracht und eine Woche später an einem Freitag wieder abgeholt.
Ich würde Canyon die Fotos schicken - auf den Bildern lässt sich der übliche Riss erkennen, der immer zu einem kostenlosen Austausch des Hinterbaus  innerhalb der Garantiezeit geführt hat. In der E-Mail würde ich auch direkt darauf hinweisen, sie sollen den Hinterbau auf alle Fälle bestellen. Den Rahmen würde ich erst dann hinschicken, wenn der Hinterbau auch tatsächlich in der Werkstatt ist.



deforce schrieb:


> Also Transalp ade, oder ein neues bike. Vielleicht ein Liteville?



Ich würde mit dem Bike keine Transalp fahren. Insbesondere wegen dem Riss in der Nähe des Tretlagers. In meinem Fall hat Canyon nach Bekanntwerden des Risses mir mitgeteilt, dass ich nicht mehr mit dem Rad fahren soll. Das würde ansonsten sicherlich die Produkthaftung seitens Canyon ausschließen.
Somit bleiben als Optionen: 
Urlaub verschieben oder stornieren
Neues Bike kaufen (sofern Dein Wunschbike, Liteville, überhaupt lieferbar ist)
Bike leihen (evtl. gegen Gebühr von Canyon oder vor Ort beim Anbieter der Transalp)


----------



## simsalonaut (6. September 2012)

Wie's aussieht, bekommt zumindest der Nachfolger des Nerve AM massivere Sitzstreben: 






Die Streben des XC-Nachfolgers bleiben wohl gleich: http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2012/mountainbikes.html


----------



## knuspi (6. September 2012)

Sieht zumindest von weitem so aus.


----------



## scratch_a (7. September 2012)

Aber bei den AM 2012 könnte das Problem in nächster Zeit noch auftauchen, oder?
Auch wenn anscheinend bisher kein Fall hier bekannt ist?


----------



## der_erce (7. September 2012)

Vermutlich.


----------



## Redshred (17. September 2012)

Ist eigentlich immer die Rechte seite betroffen?


----------



## mcmoos (17. September 2012)

Bei mir 2010 waren beide betroffen


----------



## Ramboss (25. Dezember 2012)

2012er Sitzstrebe


----------



## xyzHero (28. Dezember 2012)

Mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt. Nerve AM 2011.
Mal gespannt was Canyon sagt/macht. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (29. Dezember 2012)

Was werden sie wohl tun. Austauschen. Bei nem 2011er Modell wohl auch kostenfrei, schätze ich.


----------



## xyzHero (29. Dezember 2012)

Mir ging es halt darum was passiert wenn sie mir wieder den "alten" Hinterbau dran schrauben und ich später aus den ersten 2 Jahren raus bin. Dann ist nämlich die Gewährleistung rum und es greift nur noch die Canyon-Garantie. Und da davon auszugehen ist, dass die Sitzstrebe wieder reißt, wollte ich dann nicht auf den Arbeitskosten sitzenbleiben wenn die Strebe wieder getauscht werden muss.
Aber man hat mir gesagt, dass sie dann wieder kostenfrei getauscht würde!

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Braunbaer (29. Dezember 2012)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Mir ging es halt darum was passiert wenn sie mir wieder den "alten" Hinterbau dran schrauben



Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Strebe komplett getauscht wird. Reparieren kann man da nichts.



> später aus den ersten 2 Jahren raus bin. Dann ist nämlich die Gewährleistung rum und es greift nur noch die Canyon-Garantie. Und da davon auszugehen ist, dass die Sitzstrebe wieder reißt, wollte ich dann nicht auf den Arbeitskosten sitzenbleiben wenn die Strebe wieder getauscht werden muss.
> Aber man hat mir gesagt, dass sie dann wieder kostenfrei getauscht würde!



In Jahr 3-6 nach Kauf wird (bei Erstbesitzern!) die Strebe ebenfalls kostenfrei getauscht. Allerdings behält sich CANYON vor, eine andere Farbe zu liefern. Die Montage der Strebe ist dann kostenpflichtig, kann man aber mit etwas Geschick selbst erledigen.

Gruß, Braunbär.


----------



## xyzHero (29. Dezember 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Strebe komplett getauscht wird. Reparieren kann man da nichts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich da wohl unglücklich ausgedrückt. Mir ist schon klar, dass die eine neue Strebe einbauen. Die Strebe wurde aber nicht verändert/verstärkt und daher ist davon auszugehen, dass der Riss nächstes Jahr auch an der neuen Strebe wieder zu finden sein wird.

Und das die Strebe kostenfrei getauscht wird ist erstmal nicht selbstverständlich. Die Garantie übernimmt normalerweise nur die kosten für das Material. Die Arbeitskosten sind davon erst einmal ausgenommen. Das wollte ich vorher aber geklärt haben.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Braunbaer (29. Dezember 2012)

xyzHero schrieb:


> ist davon auszugehen, dass der Riss nächstes Jahr auch an der neuen Strebe wieder zu finden sein wird.



Dazu gibt es leider nur wenige bis gar keine Aussagen. Offiziell gibt es dazu keine Stellungnahme von CANYON. Auf dem Bike-Festival habe ich mal einen CANYON-Mitarbeiter angesprochen, da kamen Aussagen von "_Äh, ja, da wurde was verbessert, glaub schon, weiß ich nicht so genau_", ein Mechaniker meinte, es wurde etwas verbessert. Aber was genau, blieb verborgen. Wir sind halt alles Einzelfälle 

Ich hatte bei  einer Tour in den Alpen einen Nerve-AM-Fahrer getroffen, mit dem ich ins Gespräch kam. Auch dieser war so ein Einzelfall, bei dem die Strebe einen Riss bekam. Dieser hat einen Bekannten, der das Schweißen beherscht, dieser meinte, dass der Riss entsteht, wenn um die Verstärkung herum geschweißt wird. Wenn man nur an der Seite schweißt, würde es besser halten. Das ist aber nur eine Meinung, die ich nur so weitergeben kann. Offizielle Aussagen von CANYON gibt es dazu ja keine.

Meine 2012er-XC-Strebe sieht so aus, als wäre nur am Rand geschweißt worden. Naja, hält jetzt > 6 Monate, mal schauen, ich bin zuversichtlich.

Nachtrag: Um Deine Frage konkret zu beantworten: Bei einigen (incl. mir) hält bisher die Ersatzstrebe, einige andere haben schon die 2. oder 3. Ersatzstrebe (siehe diesen Thread). Es ist also nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich, dass auch die Ersatzstrebe reißt. Es ist halt Glückssache. Mit der Fahrweise hängt das aber offenbar sowieso nicht zusammen. Übrigens: Beim 3. Riss innerhalb von 2 Jahren dürfte m.E. eine Rückwandlung des Kaufs möglich sein. Allerdings ist mir kein Fall bekannt, wo das vorgekommen ist 



> Und das die Strebe kostenfrei getauscht wird ist erstmal nicht selbstverständlich. Die Garantie übernimmt normalerweise nur die kosten für das Material. Die Arbeitskosten sind davon erst einmal ausgenommen. Das wollte ich vorher aber geklärt haben.



In *Jahr 1-2* übernimmt CANYON die Retour, den Ersatz, die Montage und das Zurücksenden, es entstehen also keine Kosten. In *Jahr 3-6* sieht es etwas schlechter aus, da gibts nur das Material. Es gibt auch widersprüchlich Aussagen dazu, ob man die Ersatzstrebe selber einbauen darf. Von "darf nicht" bis "klar doch" findet sich in diesem Thread alles. Zu mir meinte der CANYON-Mitarbeiter am Telefon, das ich nur die Strebe oder das ganze Rad hinschicken darf, es wurde mir also freigestellt.

Das eigentlich böse Erwachen kommt erst später: Was ist, wenn die Strebe als Zweitbesitzer nach > 2 Jahren ab Kaufdatum bzw. nach > 6 Jahren bei Erstbesitzern reißt? Ich hab hier irgendwo gelesen, dass es dann *gar keine Ersatzstrebe* gibt, auch nicht gegen Bezahlung. In diesem Fall ist das Rad ein Fall für den Verschrotter, bzw. man muss sich anderweitig eine Strebe oder einen passenden Rahmen besorgen.

Die Hoffnung, dass sich die werte Fa. CANYON mal offiziell dazu äußert, habe ich leider nicht mehr so richtig, bei Fragen zu neuen Produkten wird geholfen, aber hier nicht. 

Aus meiner Sicht sollte CANYON dringend die folgenden Fragen beantworten:

Was wurde an der antriebsseitgen Strebe bei Nerve AM und XC *von 2010 auf 2011* verändert?
Was wurde an der antriebsseitgen Strebe bei Nerve AM und XC *von 2011 auf 2012* verändert?
Was wurde an der antriebsseitgen Strebe von Nerve XC (2012) auf Nerve AL (2013) verändert?
Darf die Ersatzstrebe ohne rechtliche Nachteile selbst montiert werden?
Gibt es die Möglichkeit, Ersatzstreben nach Gewährleistungsende käuflich zu erwerben?

Gruß, Braunbär.


----------



## kilsen (29. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal ne Mail an Canyon geschrieben wie das ausschaut, ob ich als Erstbesitzer mir  eine Sitzstrebe kaufen kann, als ersatz, wenn die 12er auch schon risse bekommen! 
Bei meinem 10er AM ist se 2011 gebrochen, wurde gegen ne 11er getauscht! Die 11er hielt jetzt die ganze Saison, wurde auch nicht geschont;-) Mir ist schon klar das ich die selber zahlen muss, finds aber besser wie 3-4 Wochen warten, wenns mitte des Jahres wieder soweit wäre!
Gruß


----------



## bobais (30. Dezember 2012)

Meine 2011 6er AM hatte ebenfalls einen Haarriss (ca. 3000km), wurde anstandslos getauscht. Leider wieder die selbe Strebe hinten mal schaun wie lange diese hält.


----------



## Ramboss (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe das 2010 nerve xc und bekomme gerade die 3 Sitzstrebe.
Beim ersten mal bekamm ich die alte Sitzstrebe 2010,die wurde 2011 eingebaut. Dieses Jahr bekam ich die zweite Sitzstrebe von 2012 allerdings. Der Unterschied zwischen der 2010 und der 2012 ist leicht zu erkennen.. Die Schweißnaht wurde um ca.5mm die Strebe hoch verlängert. Ich dachte GEIL jetzt wirds halten..bis vor 1 Woche wo ich bemerkt habe das wieder ein Riss an der Strebe war.´Gleicher Riss nur 5mm weiter oben. Habe das XC diese Woche abgegeben zur Reparatur und mein Bike ist 2,5 Jahre alt. Egal die Kosten werden komplett übernommen weil es das dritte mal jetzt ist. Der Canyon Typ sagte das der Fehler bekannt sei und das die Kollegen in Taiwan versichert haben das der Fehler nicht mehr vorkommen würde. Also bin ich wieder ein Einzelfall und der Schweißer hat zu warm oder zu kalt geschweißt sagte er...ich sag dazu mal nichts.Das blöde ist das mein Bike zu der neuen Strebe vom AM+ nicht kompatible ist, liegt hauptsächlich an der Nabe..verdammt. Muss ich warten auf die Nerve XC (Jetzt AM) 2014 Version, die ist besimmt auch mit Hydroforming was weis ich nicht dann geändert wurden.


----------



## MaXXimus (30. Dezember 2012)

eigentlich erschreckend das Canyon es nicht schafft dieses problem über JAHRE NICHT in den griff zu bekommen.

mein kumpel hat ein AM 8 2011 binn gespannt wie lange dieses hällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (30. Dezember 2012)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> eigentlich erschreckend das Canyon es nicht schafft dieses problem über JAHRE NICHT in den griff zu bekommen.
> 
> mein kumpel hat ein AM 8 2011 binn gespannt wie lange dieses hällt.



Stimmt schon, aber man muss auch sagen, bisher wurden nur Bilder mit Rissen gepostet! Ich hab noch kein Bild gesehen, wo wirklich die Strebe durchgebrochen ist....


----------



## bobais (31. Dezember 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber man muss auch sagen, bisher wurden nur Bilder mit Rissen gepostet! Ich hab noch kein Bild gesehen, wo wirklich die Strebe durchgebrochen ist....



Richtig. Aber mit dem Haarriss ist der Rahmen ein Sicherheitsrisikio und außerdem für den Wiederverkauf nahezu wertlos.


----------



## Waldbewohner78 (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich habe bei meinem Nerve AM 8.0 aus 2011 auch den Riss an der Sitzstrebe festgestellt.
Habe mit Canyon telefoniert.Muss das ganze Bike einschicken. Dauert wohl so um die 3 Wochen.


----------



## BrakeBooster (3. Januar 2013)

Die fallen ja wie die Fliegen 

Mich hat's auch erwischt. Kaufdatum 04/2011.

Wie sehr man sich doch auf die Aussagen der Mitarbeiter verlassen kann, daß 2011 definitiv die Streben verstärkt wurden :/

Nuja, mal schauen was passiert...

EDITH:
Laufleistung des Hobels ca. 2500 km.


----------



## Roonieman (3. Januar 2013)

War die ganze Zeit am überlegen mir ein Canyon zu holen, aber so wie ich das hier lese hat sich das für mich erledigt. Schau mich nach etwas anderem um.
Schade da die Bikes sau geil aussehen und voll meinen Geschmack getroffen haben.


----------



## Basscommander (4. Januar 2013)

Also jetzt haltet mal den Ball flach!
Überlegt mal über welche Stückzahlen wir hier reden!
Das Nerve AM & XC wird wohl das Fully sein, was seit 2009 (wo diese Strebe verbaut wird) am meisten verkauft worden sein wird.
Anscheinend wurde die Strebe ab 2010/2011 abgeändert.
Allerdings hat dies keinen Einfluss auf die Verarbeitungsqualitäten in Taiwan.
Wenn die Herren da unten Mist bauen hilft auch ein abgeändertes Design nichts.
Und um nochmal auf die Stückzahlen zu kommen. 
Prozentual gesehen dürfte die Menge im einstelligen Bereich liegen. Wie so oft in der Radindustrie.
Aber Hauptsache es wird erstmal öffentlich gemeckert.
Dabei gibt es doch anscheinend seitens Caynon eine kostenfreie Austausch-Lösung.
Wie gut kanns sein?
Was wollt ihr denn noch?
Glaubt Ihr im Ernst, dass es anderswo besser ist?
Ich kann mich immer nur wieder wundern.
Anstatt, dass man sich freut, dass eine schnelle, unkomplizierte Lösung gefunden wird, wird erstmal groß gemeckert. 
Danach wird aber fast nie ein Wort darüber verloren, ob denn das Problem positiv, oder negativ beim Hersteller behandelt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebmin (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Das Ärgerliche sind:
Problem besteht über mehrere Jahre
Problem ist auch nach Modifikation nicht behoben
Problem tritt auch nach Austausch wieder auf
Problem scheint Qualitätssicherungsseitig in Kauf genommen zu werden
Rad muss für Reparatur - die ein beim Versandhandel kaufender und somit erwartungsgemäss schraubtechnisch erfahrener Radkunde mit kleiner Werkzeugausstattung im Austausch in ca. 30 Minuten erledigen können sollte - eingeschickt werden und ist 4-12 Wochen weg
Farbe des Austauschteiles kann abweichen

*FRAGE*:
Hat mal jemand den Hinterbau demontiert und ist dabei aufgefallen, ob bzw. dass die Enden im Radklemmungsbereich nur verspannt ineinander gebracht werden können?


----------



## Matschery (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

nach aufmerksamen durchlesen dieses Threads habe ich auch mal einen Blick auf meine Sitzstrebe gewagt. Demnach habe ich auch den "typischen Riss" an der Sitzstrebe an meinem AL 09 entdeckt.

Mein Gedanke ist jetzt die Sitzstrebe gegen eine aus dem Modell AL+ ´13 auszutauschen, da die alten ja anscheinend keine dauerhafte
Sicherheit gegen Risse bringen. Wenn man Bilder vergleicht sollte es möglich sein. Hat jemand diesen Umbau schon gemacht bzw. ist das technisch überhaupt möglich?  Die Anpassung der Steckachse sollte auf Grund meiner Laufräder (DT Swiss 1750) kein Problem sein.

Bleibt noch die Frage, was CANYON davon hält. Ob die die neuen Sitzstreben (am besten auf Kulanz) rausrücken und wie lange eine Lieferung dauern würde.

Werd´nächste Woche mal die "freundlichen" anrufen und mal schauen was die davon halten....

MFG


----------



## Braunbaer (5. Januar 2013)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Anscheinend wurde die Strebe ab 2010/2011 abgeändert.



Offenbar nur bremsseitig, dort wurde die Schweißnaht verlängert. Die 11er/12er-Modelle haben den Riss alle auf der Antriebsseite. 



> Prozentual gesehen dürfte die Menge im einstelligen Bereich liegen. Wie so oft in der Radindustrie.


Klar melden sich hier im Thread nur die Leute, die das Strebenproblem haben. Aber prozentual dürfte das eine ganze Menge sein. Ich hab davon gelesen und den Riss festgestellt. Ich treffe im Urlaub einen AM-Fahrer und der hatte auch den Riss. Alles Zufälle? Alles Einzelfälle?



> Dabei gibt es doch anscheinend seitens Caynon eine kostenfreie Austausch-Lösung.
> Wie gut kanns sein?
> Was wollt ihr denn noch?
> Glaubt Ihr im Ernst, dass es anderswo besser ist?



Ja, es gibt schlimmere Hersteller, bei YT und Propain gibt es nur 2 Jahre Rahmengarantie. Aber wieso kriegt Radon das besser hin? Rahmenprobleme in diese Größenordnung gibt es bei Radon meines Wissens nicht. Und die bauen auch billig.



> Anstatt, dass man sich freut, dass eine schnelle, unkomplizierte Lösung gefunden wird, wird erstmal groß gemeckert.



Der Austausch bei CANYON geschieht in der Tat unkompliziert, ich hatte den Rahmen nach 3 Wochen wieder. Blöderweise fehlte mir das Rad dadurch trotzdem im Urlaub, abgesehen von der ganzen Packerei und dem Stress mit der Post.

Was mich am meisten stört ist, dass CANYON das Problem totschweigt. Oder hat sich mal jmd. dazu geäußert? Nein. Das heißt, nach 2 Jahren hab ich mit etwas Pech einen lilafarbenen Hinterbau und nach > 6 Jahren stehe ich mit der Strebe im Regen, denn die Streben stehen offenbar nicht frei zum Verkauf (gegenteilige Meinungen nehme ich gerne entgegen).

Gruß, Braunbär


----------



## Deleted 217672 (5. Januar 2013)

Nicht zu verschweigen ist auch, dass man solch einen Rahmen nicht mehr so leicht verkaufen kann.
Wer kauft denn so was noch gebraucht und ohne Garantie, wenn das Rad nach kurzer Zeit vielleicht schon nicht mehr fahrbar ist?
Und selbst mit neuer Strebe ist das Problem ja nicht behoben, sondern scheinbar nur verschoben. Und wenn ich dann noch nicht mal gegen Bezahlung ein Ersatzteil bekomme, ist der Rahmen reif für die Tonne.

Ich habe mich nur schon gefragt, ob man das nicht auch reparieren kann. Bei Carbonrahmen geht das ja auch.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Rippenbiest (5. Januar 2013)

Ich denke mal, dass es schon ein ernsthaftes Problem ist, wenn soviele Leute darüber berichten. Ich fahre selbst ein Nerve XC aus 2012 und bin bis jetzt glücklicherweise noch nicht betroffen.

Es ist für mich aber unerklärlich, warum Canyon nicht darauf reagiert und ein Statement abgibt. Wenn es wirklich an der Herstellung und nicht an der Konstruktion an sich liegt dann kann man das über Qualitätssicherungsmaßnahmen abstellen bzw. nachweisen. Wenn es aber an der Konstruktion liegen sollte dann frage ich mich echt warum sie in den ganzen Jahren nichts wirklich geändert haben.

So oder so scheint Canyon mit dem Fehler und den entstehenden Reklamationen gut leben zu können, da sie ja überhaupt nicht nachhaltig in diese Richtung reagieren. Die Lösung mit dem Austausch ist sicherlich gut aber nur eine Bekämpfung der Symptome und nicht der Ursache. Und das dieses Vorgehen jetzt schon seit so vielen Jahren gelebt wird spricht, meiner Meinung nach, nicht unbedingt für den Hersteller. Man hat das ja auch in anderen Branchen, dass sich Hersteller mit schlechter Qualität Kunden vergrault haben und sich davon lange nicht erholt haben (siehe z.B. Opel).

Meiner Meinung nach wird das Canyon noch auf die eigenen Füße fallen. Ich für meinen Teil war bis vor kurzem noch sehr von Canyon überzeugt und hätte auch jedem ein Canyon Nerve XC/AL empfohlen. Diese Meinung hat sich aber stark gewandelt und ich würde jetzt zumindest die Nerve XC/AL Modelle nicht mehr empfehlen.

Für alle Betroffenen kann ich nur hoffen, dass sie das Problem evtl. mit einem überarbeiteten Nerve AL in 2014 lösen und, dass der dann neue Hinterbau an die alten Modelle passt.

Gruß,
Rippenbiest


----------



## Basscommander (5. Januar 2013)

Genau... und die Rahmenbau-Fabrik in Taiwan wartet auch nur darauf, dass irgendeiner ihrer Kunden meint, irgendwie zwischendrin mal was ändern zu wollen und stoppt nur dafür die ganze Produktion und macht das "mal eben schnell"...


----------



## Rippenbiest (5. Januar 2013)

Na warten werden sie darauf nicht, das ist mir auch klar. Aber da das Problem ja anscheinend schon eine Weile besteht würde ich auch nicht von "mal schnell" reden wollen.

Und falls es wirklich ein konstruktives Problem ist, dann kann man das auch durch Simulationen und Prüfstandsversuche erkennen und muss dann folglich auch was nachhaltig ändern.


----------



## xyzHero (5. Januar 2013)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Genau... und die Rahmenbau-Fabrik in Taiwan wartet auch nur darauf, dass irgendeiner ihrer Kunden meint, irgendwie zwischendrin mal was ändern zu wollen und stoppt nur dafür die ganze Produktion und macht das "mal eben schnell"...



Von "mal eben schnell" kann da ja auch keine Rede sein, schließlich scheint der Fehler ja schon eine ganze Weile aufzutreten. Aber wie soll denn deiner Meinung nach das Vorgehen sein? Der aktuelle Zustand kann ja nicht zeilführend sein. Vor allem wenn man sich mal die Preisentwicklung von Canyon in den letzten Jahren anschaut. Vom günstigen Versender entfernt sich Canyon immer mehr. Und Premium Preisen sollte auch Premium Service und Premium Qualität folgen!

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## phi84 (16. Januar 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> [*]Was wurde an der antriebsseitgen Strebe von Nerve XC (2012) auf Nerve AL (2013) verändert?


Ja wie steht es denn damit?
Kann man guten Gewissens ein Nerve AL kaufen/empfehlen?

Also dass dieser Fehler seit Ewigkeiten (mehrere Generationen!) besteht und derweil ein echtes Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt ist wirklich unbeschreiblich.


----------



## Braunbaer (16. Januar 2013)

phi84 schrieb:


> Ja wie steht es denn damit?
> Kann man guten Gewissens ein Nerve AL kaufen/empfehlen?



Ich habe dazu den Benutzer Canyon_Verkauf kontaktiert. Der wollte bei der Entwicklerabteilung nachfragen und sich dann melden (das war am 7. Januar).
. Bisher nichts. 

Ich sag mal: Keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (20. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man mal denn Nutzer "[email protected]", oder "0261-404000" kontaktieren?!
Evtl könnte es da schneller klappen, als mit einer PN an ein Forumsprofil.
 @phi84:
Wie kommst du auf Sicherheitsrisiko?
Hast du Informationen über Totalausfälle und/oder sogar Fahrer(innen) die zu schaden gekommen sind?
Falls ja wäre eine genauere Aussage wünschenswert!
Nicht, dass da noch mehr kommen!


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Januar 2013)

Nachdem meine Strebe auch angerissen war, kommt mein Rad heute wieder.
Mal sehen wie lange die nun hält.

Lobenswert: Der Rahmen hat zwar eine WOCHE per Sperrgut gebraucht bis er bei C. war, jedoch kam er nun nach 2 Tagen Bearbeitung direkt wieder! Rekordzeit.


----------



## BrakeBooster (21. Januar 2013)

Meiner ist wohl auch schon auf dem halben Weg zurück. Werd mich von dem guten Stück dann trennen. Falls jemand wider Erwarten Interesse an dem Rahmen haben sollte: PM


----------



## BrakeBooster (22. Januar 2013)

Ich hab heute mein Rad wiederbekommen. Es ist echt traurig.

Im Anschreiben steht, daß die Sitzstrebe ausgetauscht wurde. Was ich bekommen habe, war eine Sitzstrebe, die nicht nur Kratzer aufweist, sondern auch das Schaltauge verbogen ist.
Gut, Schwamm über das Schaltauge, das Problem kennt man bei Canyon zu genüge.

Was mich aber so richtig anfrisst, ist eine Delle im Oberrohr und die Lagerschale des Steuersatzes oben, die sich nicht mehr drehen läßt. Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeifft.


----------



## Deleted 217672 (22. Januar 2013)

Aber Dein Rad ist es schon, oder?
Nicht dass man da was verwechselt hat.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## BrakeBooster (22. Januar 2013)

Nein, mein Rad ist es schon. 

Ich bin echt enttäuscht


----------



## phi84 (22. Januar 2013)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf Sicherheitsrisiko?


Du meinst wenn der Rahmen an der Stelle bricht wäre das in jedem Fall unproblematisch?


----------



## xyzHero (22. Januar 2013)

BrakeBooster schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mein Rad wiederbekommen. Es ist echt traurig.
> 
> Im Anschreiben steht, daß die Sitzstrebe ausgetauscht wurde. Was ich bekommen habe, war eine Sitzstrebe, die nicht nur Kratzer aufweist, sondern auch das Schaltauge verbogen ist.
> Gut, Schwamm über das Schaltauge, das Problem kennt man bei Canyon zu genüge.
> ...



Auf alle Fälle ärgerlich. Ich würde es mit Zeugen, die ja sicherlich bei der Paketannahme anwesend waren, reklamieren. Dauert zwar wieder, aber die Delle im Oberrohr geht mal gar nicht.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Januar 2013)

Ouh man, das tut mir leid. Generell kann es auch beim Versand geschehen sein, ist ja leider nicht selten 

Meins ist gerade wieder zusammen und soweit i.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (22. Januar 2013)

phi84 schrieb:


> Du meinst wenn der Rahmen an der Stelle bricht wäre das in jedem Fall unproblematisch?



Ich habe zwar etliche Risse an dieser Stelle gesehen, aber noch keinen Bruch. Bei mir hat einer der Risse noch locker 3 Tage Saalbach und Leogang gehalten.


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. Januar 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar etliche Risse an dieser Stelle gesehen, aber noch keinen Bruch. Bei mir hat einer der Risse noch locker 3 Tage Saalbach und Leogang gehalten.


 

Leute...der Riss wandert belastungsinduziert von außen nach innen in das Bauteil...das hier im äußeren Bereich Rissbildung entsteht, hat nix damit zu tun, dass das Bauteil an sich den Lasten nicht standhält. Hier wurde schon öfters darauf hingewiesen, dass sehr wahrscheinlich ein unzureichender Wärmebehandlung nach dem Schweißen verantwortlich für die Versprödung und die Bildung von oberflächlichen Sprödrissen.

Wer mir ein auf Grund von Haarrissen abgerissenen Bremssattel + Sattelaufnahme zeigen kann, dem demonstriere ich wie schnell man einen Besen von unten nach oben verspeisen kann!

Beste Grüße


----------



## steve99 (23. Januar 2013)

Ich lese ja interessiert hier mit und versuche mir mein Bild zu machen auch bzgl. eines Neukaufs Nerve XC oder ein anderer Hersteller.

Kann man die Diskussion / den Erfahrungsaustausch im Moment so deuten: Will man ein Bike, bei dem die Strebe hält und nicht so problembehaftet ist wie diese, sollte man ein anderes Bike bzw. einen anderen Hersteller bevorzugen???


----------



## Schibbie (23. Januar 2013)

ich kenne hier bei mir 6 XC und von denen hatten bisher 2 besagten riss.. die werden aber alle hergeprügelt bergab ;-)


----------



## steve99 (23. Januar 2013)

na das ist ja schon ordentlich...entspricht einer fehlerquote von 33%
mmhhh...ich bin mir sehr unsicher was einen kauf betrifft!


----------



## xyzHero (23. Januar 2013)

Das neue Nerve Al 2013 scheint auf noch die Strebe "alter" Bauart zu haben. Da sich Canyon nicht darüber äußert, was sie getan haben um den Fehler abzustellen, kann dir leider keiner eine Garantie geben, dass die Strebe im Nerve AL 2013 hält.
Beim Nerve AL+ 2013 ist die Sitzstrebe aber komplett überarbeitet.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbie (23. Januar 2013)

@ steve: das eine war ein gebrauchtes 3 jahre altes am. hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen


----------



## knuspi (24. Januar 2013)

Weil hier immer wieder die Frage aufkommt, ob die Strebe schon mal gerissen ist: Es wurde schon mal dieses Bild ins Forum hochgeladen. Ich weiß nicht mehr von wem. Ich hoffe es ist ok, wenn ich das hier zeige.


----------



## ChrizZZz (24. Januar 2013)

Aber innerhalb der Verstärkung. Mal was Neues


----------



## knuspi (24. Januar 2013)

Ja, an der Stelle hab ich noch bei keinem anderen einen Riss gesehen. Da sieht man mal wo das Teil überall brechen kann


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Januar 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> Weil hier immer wieder die Frage aufkommt, ob die Strebe schon mal gerissen ist: Es wurde schon mal dieses Bild ins Forum hochgeladen. Ich weiß nicht mehr von wem. Ich hoffe es ist ok, wenn ich das hier zeige.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1296391


 
Das ist ein Bild...weißt Du was vor der Aufnahme passiert ist?


----------



## tane (25. Januar 2013)

"...if you don't brake anything - you are not riding(ursprüngl.: sailing) hard enough!"


----------



## HeldDerNation (25. Januar 2013)

to brake = bremsen
to break = brechen 

Sorry fürs Klug*******n ...


----------



## tane (25. Januar 2013)

jo eh...neben der hackn passieren solche fehler...


----------



## knuspi (28. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Das ist ein Bild...weißt Du was vor der Aufnahme passiert ist?



Man weiß natürlich nicht, was vor der Aufnahme passiert ist. Aber es ist die Sitzstrebe, die wie wir hier alle wissen ein Problemteil ist. Also was soll die Frage? Es ging nur darum, dass da durchaus was brechen kann. 

Ich kann mich auch noch daran erinnern, dass der Bruch nach Aussage des Fahrers beim Fahren auf Asphalt passier ist. Nur so zur Info.


----------



## HeldDerNation (29. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (29. Januar 2013)

aus schluß jetzt! jetzt droht schon augenkrebs wemma bei euch ins forum schaut! sch...


----------



## Canyon_Support (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach dem der User "Braunbaer" mich per PN um eine Stellungnahme zu dieser Thematik gebeten hatte, habe ich den Fall unserer Entwicklungsabteilung vorgelegt. Es hat zwar leider länger gedauert als erwartet, aber hier ist nun unsere Stellungnahme zum Thema Sitzstreben:

Selbstverständlich ist uns dieses Merkmal bekannt. Diese Art von Rissen haben sich schon bei mehreren Kunden gezeigt. Wir betreiben eine sehr intensive Marktbeobachtung wie Sie dank unseres Direktvertriebs nur sehr wenige Hersteller machen können.
Alle Auffälligkeiten in den Märkten werden aufgenommen, verfolgt und in Verbesserungen umgesetzt. Und dies zeitnah!

Unsere Plattformen unterliegen einer ständigen Beobachtung im Feld, als auch bei den Serienprüfungen in den Canyon Prüflaboren in den Fertigungswerken, als auch hier in Koblenz.

Dieses spezielle Merkmal ist gleich von mehreren Faktoren abhängig. Sowohl von der Materialgüte, von der Wärmebehandlung, als auch von der Konstruktion und vom Schweißprozess.

Wir haben diverse Änderungsschleifen hinter uns. Angefangen von Wandstärkenveränderungen, über Werkzeugänderungen für das Schmiedeteil der Bremsaufnahme, bis hin zum Schweißprozesses.

Wie erwähnt, lassen wir Änderungen so schnell wie möglich einfließen. Man kann es auch in diesem Fall nicht klar durch Modelljahre abgrenzen, da die Änderungen als Running Change eingeflossen sind. Die Rückverfolgbarkeit aller Änderungen gewährleisten wir über unsere Seriennummer, welche mit der Kundennummer gekoppelt ist.

Zu unseren Gewährleistungs- und Garantieleistungen möchte ich mich auch noch äußern.
Es ist richtig, dass wir in den ersten Beiden Jahren, also während der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung, alle Kosten übernehmen.
Ab dem dritten Jahr, also mit Beginn und für die gesamte Dauer der freiwilligen Garantie, übernehmen wir die kompletten Materialkosten. Montage- und Versandkosten sind in diesem Fall vom Kunden zu tragen.

Den Austausch der Streben können wir aus produkthaftungsgründen nur bei uns im Haus vornehmen, da Canyon die Haftung für Folgeschäden durch kundenseitige Montagefehler nicht übernehmen kann!

Auch nach Ende der Garantiezeit sind Streben bei entsprechender Verfügbarkeit natürlich käuflich zu erwerben. Allerdings nur in Zusammenhang mit dem kostenpflichtigen Ein- und Ausbau der Strebe in unserem Haus.


Beste Grüße,

Niels


----------



## keF (30. Januar 2013)

Was kostet der *Umbau *der Strebe bei euch?

Muss ja einen festgelegten Preis dafür geben.

Gruß


----------



## mohlo (30. Januar 2013)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nach dem der User "Braunbaer" mich per PN um eine Stellungnahme zu dieser Thematik gebeten hatte, habe ich den Fall unserer Entwicklungsabteilung vorgelegt. Es hat zwar leider lÃ¤nger gedauert als erwartet, aber hier ist nun unsere Stellungnahme zum Thema Sitzstreben:
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber *das* ist weitestgehend nichtssagendes Marketinggeblubber.

Viel wichtiger wÃ¤re zu wissen, ob *1. ein potentielles Sicherheitsrisiko* besteht, das wohlmÃ¶glich *2. eine modellweite RÃ¼ckrufaktion* nach sich ziehen wÃ¼rde und wie *3. gewÃ¤hrleistet* wird, dass in Taiwan an solch *einer sensiblen Stelle ordentlich die SchweiÃpunkte* gesetzt werden?

Und was ist mit denjenigen Kunden, die nach einer Freigabe von Canyon, die Strebe eigenhÃ¤ndig getauscht haben? Wenn es nun deren Rad zerlegt und die sich um einen Baum wickeln, besteht dann keinerlei Haftungsanspruch?!

Und mal ehrlich: Welchen Einfluss auf die Produkthaftung, hat der Tausch einer Hinterbaustrebe? Da sehe ich den Austausch eine Bremsanlage, ein nicht artgerechter Bikeparkeinsatz oder das Ãberschreiten des maximalen Fahrergewichts wesentlicher kritischer.


----------



## KTMT77 (30. Januar 2013)

Also für mich ein ganz klares Zugeständnis dass das Produkt trotz bestimmungsgemäßem, wie vom Hersteller ja auch propagiertem, Gebrauch trotzdem nicht dafür geeignet ist. Und ob das jetzt ein Fehler in der Fertigung ist oder in der Entwicklung der Hinterbaufederung kann dem Kunden völlig egal sein.

Rein rechtlich denke ich auch nicht dass es genügen kann nur innerhalb der Gewährleistungszeit die Kosten für Versand und Montage zu übernehmen, da offensichtlich eine Fehlentwicklung vorliegt, die die Gesundheit der Kunden schaden kann.

Normalerweise würde ein seriöses Unternehmen hier freiwillig einen weltweiten Rückruf starten. (siehe z.b. Toyota)

Ausserdem frage ich mich, inwiefern es noch sinnvoll ist, weitere "Änderungsschleifen" (lt. der Aussage von Canyon_Verkauf ja alles produktionsbezogene Änderungen) durchzuführen, wenn trotz Behebung der Offensichtlichsten das Problem nach wie vor besteht. Sollte es da nicht auch eine Entwicklungsabteilung geben, die mit Hilfe einer korrekt arbeitenden Software eine Simulation des Hinterbau-Ein-/Ausfederungsvorganges erstellt und dadurch evtl. kritische Belastungsspitzen und deren Ursache zu finden in der Lage ist? Gibt es wahrscheinlich, aber ist evtl. zu schwierig für die... Das grobe Design der Hinterbauten wurde ja auch schon lange nicht mehr geändert, oder? Soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist das seit 4-5 Jahren relativ ähnlich.
Irgendwann muss man doch mal einsehen dass da ein grober Fehler im Produkt vorliegt, und wenn man dann einfach mal versuchen will durch Trial and Error Methoden irgendwann auf die Lösung des Problems zu kommen, dann sollte man m.E.n. wenigstens den Kunden zusichern, dass die gesamten Kosten (incl. Versand und Montage)  des vom Hersteller verschuldeten Problems für die Zukunft übernommen werden.

WENIGSTENS zumindest so lange, wie die -freiwillige- Garantiezeit, mit der die Hersteller ja immer gerne protzen. Wofür soll denn sonst bitte diese Garantiezeit gut sein?
Gut, man könnte auch einfach konsequent sein und von Anfang an sagen dass es gar keine Garantie über die gesetzliche Gewährleistungszeit hinaus gibt; dass der Kunde ein im Vergleich günstiges Produkt erworben hat und deshalb darauf verzichten muss.
Natürlich wurde das nicht gemacht, jedoch erwarte ich als Kunde dann  auch eine gewisse Konsequenz, wie ich sie von einem seriösen Unternehmen eben erwarte. Vielleicht sollte man sich darüber mal Gedanken machen. Aber heutzutage wird ja sowieso nur noch alles zum Wegschmeissen und Permanentkonsum produziert.


----------



## der_erce (30. Januar 2013)

Löblich ist eigentlich "nur" dass sich seit so langer Zeit überhaupt mal wieder jemand von Canyon hier verirrt/getraut hat um etwas Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen. Mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg.


----------



## Deleted 217672 (30. Januar 2013)

Das, was mich am meisten daran ärgert ist, dass man danach noch nicht mal sicher sein kann, dass das Problem behoben ist, wenn das Bike nach der Reparatur zurück kommt.
Geht das nicht mehr auf Gewährleistung, kann man noch gut Kohle für Versand und Montage in die Hand nehmen und hat dafür noch nicht einmal die Gewissheit, dass das Problem behoben ist und das Rad nun dieses Mal hält. Da kann man ja gleich das Geld sparen und in einen haltbaren Rahmen investieren.


----------



## steve99 (30. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Stellungnahme seitens Canyon, sicherlich ist im Hause Canyon gerade guter Rat teuer, wie man mit diesem sensiblen Thema umgeht.
Leider ist die Stellungnahme für den Kunden bzw. den potentiellen Kunden nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, andersrum gefragt...was wollt ihr uns eigentlich sagen Canyon? Ich bin genauso schlau wie vorher....
Ich als Altkunde und aktuell potentieller Kunde, interpretiere es so, dass ich im Moment nicht beruhigenden Gewissens ein Canyon AL (XC) kaufen kann, da mir keiner garantieren kann, dass ich nicht auch diesem Fehler zum Opfer falle. Somit würde ich bei meinem neuen Bike quasi nach jeder Ausfahrt panisch die Strebe kontrollieren, d.h. ich hätte kein Vertrauen ins Bike.


----------



## Braunbaer (31. Januar 2013)

Erstmal herzlichen Dank an @canyon_verkauf für die lang ersehnte Rückmeldung.



canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Wir haben diverse Änderungsschleifen hinter uns. Angefangen von Wandstärkenveränderungen, über Werkzeugänderungen für das
> Schmiedeteil der Bremsaufnahme, bis hin zum Schweißprozesses.



Die Frage ist, ob das Problem nun behoben ist. Wenn auch die 2012er Streben Risse bekommen, dann war das ganze offenbar noch nicht gänzlich von Erfolg gekrönt 



> Den Austausch der Streben können wir aus produkthaftungsgründen nur bei uns im Haus vornehmen, da Canyon die Haftung für Folgeschäden durch kundenseitige Montagefehler nicht übernehmen kann!



Im Rahmen der freiwilligen Garantie (ab Jahr 3) kostet das dann lt. diesem Posting ca. 180 EUR. plus 2x Versand, Ausfallzeit, Verlust-/Beschädigungsrisiko bei der Post.




> Auch nach Ende der Garantiezeit sind Streben bei entsprechender Verfügbarkeit natürlich käuflich zu erwerben. Allerdings nur in Zusammenhang mit dem kostenpflichtigen Ein- und Ausbau der Strebe in unserem Haus.



Das ist endlich mal eine klare Aussage, vielen Dank. Hoffen wir, dass die "entsprechende Verfügbarkeit" noch lange anhält. Nach der Garantiezeit kommen natürlich noch mal ca. 100 EUR (Preis für 1 Strebe) dazu, das sollte jedem klar sein.

Canyon, wir mögen Eure Räder, ich mag mein XC, es ist ein tolles Rad. Das einzige, was wir möchten, ist eine Strebe ohne Risse... Selbst wenn meine Strebe momentan hält, es fährt immer ein ungutes Gefühl mit. Und auf eine purpurfarbene Strebe (-> Kein Farbanspruch in der freiwilligen Garantie) hab ich auch nicht so richtig Lust 

Gruß, Braunbär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirobiker (31. Januar 2013)

Bewegen sich hier nicht ALLE im Tal der Dunkelheit? Und wird deswegen gerade soviel spekuliert?
Wo sind die Fakten?
- Wie viele Nerve XC/AM/MR hat Canyon auf den Markt geworfen (über all die Jahre...)
- wie viele Streben sind gerissen? 
- Wie sieht das somit das prozentuale Verhältnis aus (oder sind es gar nur Promille...)
- Ich lese hier Sachen wie "Angst, ungutes Gefühl, Panik...) Gibt es Fälle, wo tatsächlich aufgrund des Risses ein Sturz mit Schäden resultiert ist (Toyota hatte ja offenbar Unfälle und deshalb gab es auch einen Rückruf!)
Wenn ich so ne angst vor einem Sturz habe, sollte ich eh nicht Biken - da kann man sich immer mal lang machen auch ohne Riss inner Strebe

Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber irgendwie sieht es mir nach Panikmache aus. Was nicht heißt, dass ich das "nichtssagen" von Canyon für gut heiße; Canyon sollte mal die Fakten liefern, dann bekommt der eine oder andere ja auch wieder ein gutes Gefühl.
ODER es muss eine Rückruf geben, wenn tatsächlich so viele Betroffen sind und es schon böse Unfälle gab. Jedoch kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, DAS wäre mit Sicherheit schon raus gekommen


----------



## Basscommander (31. Januar 2013)

Word!


----------



## phi84 (31. Januar 2013)

Der Beitrag von canyon_verkauf stichpunktartig:
- Problem ist bekannt
- Abwicklung entsprechend den allg. Richtlinien bei Canyon, kein Entgegenkommen



Braunbaer schrieb:


> Im Rahmen der freiwilligen Garantie (ab Jahr 3) kostet das dann lt. diesem Posting ca. 180 EUR. plus 2x Versand, Ausfallzeit, Verlust-/Beschädigungsrisiko bei der Post.



Also grob 210 für den Tausch einer Sitzstrebe innerhalb der Garantie.
Für mich sieht das so aus als ob canyon mit dem Beheben eines Produktionsfehlers auch noch Geld verdient.


----------



## der_erce (31. Januar 2013)

Der PFehler wird doch nicht behoben.


----------



## Bikebmin (31. Januar 2013)

Na Prima. :-( 

Sie wissen, dass das Teil Mist ist und wenn es wieder kaputt geht kostet mich das min. 100 Euro?! Gehts noch!?!

Und tschüss, Canyon!


----------



## xyzHero (31. Januar 2013)

Die Aussage entspricht nicht dem, was mir der Servicetechniker gesagt hat. Dann muss ich wohl nochmal dahin und das klären, für den Fall das Sie nächstes Jahr wieder kaputt geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobais (31. Januar 2013)

mirobiker schrieb:


> - Ich lese hier Sachen wie "Angst, ungutes Gefühl, Panik...) Gibt es Fälle, wo tatsächlich aufgrund des Risses ein Sturz mit Schäden resultiert ist ...



Gute Einstellung, aber immer darauf hoffen das man nicht der erste ist.


----------



## simdiem (1. Februar 2013)

@mohlo

Das Problem sind nicht falsch gesetzte Schweißpunkte. Das Problem ist die Gefügeänderung die durch den Wärmeeintrag durch das Schweißen verursacht wird und die daraus resultierende zusätzliche Spannungserhöhung im Material. Deswegen auch die Wärmebehandlung nach dem Schweißen, um die Spannungen wieder abzubauen. Begünstigt wird das Problem zudem durch die geringen Wandstärken. 

Nichtsdestotrotz, sehr ärgerlich für alle die betroffen sind und dass eben eine Reperatur, in dem Fall ein Austausch, keine Garantie dafür ist, dass das Problem nicht wieder auftritt.... :-/


----------



## xyzHero (1. Februar 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> @_mohlo_
> 
> Das Problem sind nicht falsch gesetzte Schweißpunkte. Das Problem ist die Gefügeänderung die durch den Wärmeeintrag durch das Schweißen verursacht wird und die daraus resultierende zusätzliche Spannungserhöhung im Material. Deswegen auch die Wärmebehandlung nach dem Schweißen, um die Spannungen wieder abzubauen. Begünstigt wird das Problem zudem durch die geringen Wandstärken.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz, sehr ärgerlich für alle die betroffen sind und dass eben eine Reperatur, in dem Fall ein Austausch, keine Garantie dafür ist, dass das Problem nicht wieder auftritt.... :-/



Vor allen Dingen dass es keine Garantie dafür ist, dass es wieder kostenfrei getauscht wird falls der bekannte Fehler erneut auftritt 
Das finde ich nicht in Ordnung!

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MikeZ (1. Februar 2013)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen dass es keine Garantie dafür ist, dass es wieder kostenfrei getauscht wird falls der bekannte Fehler erneut auftritt
> Das finde ich nicht in Ordnung!
> 
> Gruß xyzHero



Sofern der Riss in der neuen Strebe wieder innerhalb der Garantiezeit auftritt, wird doch wieder kostenlos getauscht, wenn ich nicht irre.
Jedenfalls habe ich das so in den Posts hier verstanden. Der eine oder andere hat ja schon die dritte Strebe verbaut...
ToiToiToi, bei mir bisher noch alles im grünen Bereich!


----------



## bobais (1. Februar 2013)

so löst das specialized


----------



## xyzHero (1. Februar 2013)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Sofern der Riss in der neuen Strebe wieder innerhalb der Garantiezeit auftritt, wird doch wieder kostenlos getauscht, wenn ich nicht irre.
> Jedenfalls habe ich das so in den Posts hier verstanden. Der eine oder andere hat ja schon die dritte Strebe verbaut...
> ToiToiToi, bei mir bisher noch alles im grünen Bereich!



Hat man mir bei Canyon auch gesagt, aber die Aussage:



> Zu unseren Gewährleistungs- und Garantieleistungen möchte ich mich auch noch äußern.
> Es ist richtig, dass wir in den ersten Beiden Jahren, also während der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung, alle Kosten übernehmen.
> Ab dem dritten Jahr, also mit Beginn und für die gesamte Dauer der  freiwilligen Garantie, übernehmen wir die kompletten Materialkosten.  Montage- und Versandkosten sind in diesem Fall vom Kunden zu tragen.



Sagt etwas völluig anderes aus. Da bleibst du dann auf den Montage- und Versandkosten sitzen, obwohl bekannt ist, dass die Strebe eine Schwachstelle ist!

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Braunbaer (1. Februar 2013)

bobais schrieb:


> so löst das specialized



Das setzt aber voraus, dass es ein fehlerbereinigtes Austauschteil gibt


----------



## der_erce (1. Februar 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Das setzt aber voraus, dass es ein fehlerbereinigtes Austauschteil gibt



Touché


----------



## Waldbewohner78 (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
hab mein Bike jetzt auch wieder komplett. Canyon hat mir ne 2012 Strebe verbaut. Das ganze hat 3 Wochen gedauert. 
Hoffe mal das die Strebe jetzt ne weile hält. Blöd finde Ich das Canyon die Streben nicht einfach so im Tausch rausschickt. 
Den ganzen Rahmen oder das ganze Bike verschicken ist ganz schön umständlich. Sie wissen ja um das Problem und das ganze könnte Kundenfreundlicher gestaltet werden.


----------



## Wadenzwicker (3. Februar 2013)

bobais schrieb:


> so löst das specialized



Ob man sich in Koblenz im Klaren darüber ist, was auf einen zukommen kann, wenn ein Radler ursächlich durch den Bruch einer Strebe, bei der bekannt ist, dass sie schon mannigfach gebrochen ist, schwer zu Schaden kommt, oder vielleicht sogar einmal ein tödlich endender Unfall passiert. Es hat eben auch etwas mit Verantwortung und Charakter zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (4. Februar 2013)

Wadenzwicker schrieb:


> Ob man sich in Koblenz im Klaren darüber ist, was auf einen zukommen kann, wenn ein Radler ursächlich durch den Bruch einer Strebe, bei der bekannt ist, dass sie schon mannigfach gebrochen ist, schwer zu Schaden kommt, oder vielleicht sogar einmal ein tödlich endender Unfall passiert. Es hat eben auch etwas mit Verantwortung und Charakter zu tun.



Ich glaube kaum, daß man das in dieser Art und Weise verallgemeinern kann. Der Unterschied zwischen einem gebrochenen Steuerrohr und einem Riss in einer Sitzstrebe ist, bezüglich der möglichen Folgen, gewaltig.
Aus eigener, schmerzhafter Erfahrung kann ich behaupten, daß z.B. ein gebrochener Lenker sehr weh tut! Vor allem, weil man sich nicht mehr aussuchen kann, wohin man fährt bzw. absteigt.
Meine andere Erfahrung bezieht sich auf ein zerstörtes Ausfallende/Kettenstrebe. Dabei klappt nur das Hinterrad auf die Seite, schleift am Rahmen und man kommt zum Stillstand, alles recht "harmlos".

Abgesehen davon ist hier trotz aller Risse noch kein Bruch an der entsprechenden Stelle gepostet. Ich möchte hier jetzt nichts schön-reden oder mich als Fanboy hinstellen, aber einen globaler Rückruf wegen des möglichen Schadens halte ich schon für etwas übertrieben.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2013)

MikeZ schrieb:


> ..
> Abgesehen davon ist hier trotz aller Risse noch kein Bruch an der entsprechenden Stelle gepostet....



Doch, das war 2010; da hat @ Nill sein Nerve dann mit Stöckchen und Kabelbinder flicken müssen. 
Danach hat er sich ein Scratch gekauft, bei dem ist die Strebe dann auch dreimal gerissen und jetzt fährt er FRX.


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Februar 2013)

Ach, für nen Rückruf ists eh zu spät 

PS: Habe nun eine neue Stelle worüber wir "lästern/diskutieren" können 
Aber alles weitere wenn ne Antwort von C**** kommt.


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Februar 2013)

Runde 2: 







Mail ist schon raus.


----------



## ms303 (4. Februar 2013)

Baujahr?


----------



## Deleted176859 (4. Februar 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Runde 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach du kriegst die Tür nicht zu...!!!   Ich hätte keine Nerven mehr für Ausbesserungsversuche...!!! Tut mir leid Canyon...!!! Und nur auf die neuen Sitzstreben zu hoffen das da keine Risse auftreten... Bin mal gespannt wann der erste mit Fotos kommt bei den neuen....


----------



## Deleted176859 (4. Februar 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Baujahr?



Das 2012 er 8.0 X in RAW....


----------



## ms303 (4. Februar 2013)

Steigert jetzt nicht wirklich das Vertrauen in Canyon-Produkte...


----------



## B767 (5. Februar 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Das 2012 er 8.0 X in RAW....



...da kann ich nur für mich hoffen, das mein XC 8 (Oktober 2012) von solchen Ereignissen verschont bleibt. Das Teil hat jetzt 2300 KM hinter sich und bisher keine Auffälligkeiten, ich habe ein Auge drauf.

Ach ja, Rahmen ist Größe S, ich komme mit vollem Gepäck auf 70 KG. da keimt Hoffnung auf. 

Grüße aus dem Pott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (5. Februar 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Steigert jetzt nicht wirklich das Vertrauen in Canyon-Produkte...



Minimier das mal auf "Nerve"-Produkte. Bei anderen hab ich das noch nicht gesehen/gehört.


----------



## ms303 (5. Februar 2013)

Reicht aber für mich, denn ich habe ein Nerve...


----------



## canyon_biker (6. Februar 2013)

Aus der aktuellen Produktbeschreibung AL 8.0:

"Asymmetrische Sitzstreben

Während auf der linken  Sitzstrebe des Rahmens hohe Bremskräfte eingeleitet werden, konnten wir  *an der weniger belasteten rechten Seite weiter an der Gewichtsschraube  drehen*. Die asymmetrische Konstruktion der Streben ermöglicht maximale  Bremspower auf der einen und einen Gewichtsvorteil auf der anderen  Seite."

Man muss halt wissen, worauf es wirklich ankommt!


----------



## ms303 (6. Februar 2013)

Klingt nicht wirklich nach einer Verbesserung in Punkto Haltbarkeit...


----------



## Deleted176859 (6. Februar 2013)

canyon_biker schrieb:


> Aus der aktuellen Produktbeschreibung AL 8.0:
> 
> "Asymmetrische Sitzstreben
> 
> ...



Eben...immer leichter, ergo immer dünnere Alurahmen...!!! Leichtbau um jeden Preis auch nun schon beim All-Mountain...! Jedes Gramm zählt, die Nachteile nimmt man eben in Kauf...! Dann lieber ein Kilo mehr Rahmengewicht...!!! Meine Meinung...!!!


----------



## ms303 (6. Februar 2013)

Naja, mal ehrlich:

Jeder freut sich über ein Bike, das leicht ist, auch bei einem AM.

Ich z. B. lese auch die ganzen Bike-Bravos.

Und ich schaue bei Tests auch schon auf das Gewicht der getesteten Bikes.

Aber das solte natürlich nicht auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit oder der Sicherheit gehen.

Andere Hersteller kriegen das ja auch hin bzw. gehen anders damit um, wenn es ein Problem gibt (gab es da nicht mal einen Rückruf von Trek oder Specialized?)

Wie z. B. Radon.

Ich bin noch nicht so lange dabei, lese aber fleissig hier im Forum.

Und von Rissen oder Brüchen beim Slide hab ich hier noch nix gelesen...

Da denke ich dann schon darüber nach, was ich als nächstes kaufe bzw. ob ich mich nicht vorzeitig vom Nerve trenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (6. Februar 2013)

canyon_biker schrieb:


> Aus der aktuellen Produktbeschreibung AL 8.0:
> 
> "Asymmetrische Sitzstreben
> Während auf der linken  Sitzstrebe des Rahmens hohe Bremskräfte eingeleitet werden, konnten wir  *an der weniger belasteten rechten Seite weiter an der Gewichtsschraube  drehen*. Die asymmetrische Konstruktion der Streben ermöglicht maximale  Bremspower auf der einen und einen Gewichtsvorteil auf der anderen  Seite."



Das ist Marketinggequatsche und stand exakt so auch schon in den Jahren davor im Katalog. Solche Wischi-Waschi-Sätze überlese ich sonst automatisch 

Tja, nun haben wir 2012 und die Streben bekommen noch immer Risse. Offenbar scheint es nicht genug Risse zu geben, so dass es für Canyon offenbar wirtschaftlicher ist, die paar Streben zu tauschen als konstruktiv einzugreifen und eine verbesserte Strebe anzubieten. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Marzi (6. Februar 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Und von Rissen oder Brüchen beim Slide hab ich hier noch nix gelesen...



Beim Slide sind es die Kettenstreben 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8286935&postcount=571
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=486755&highlight=slide+kettenstrebe
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=580896&highlight=slide+kettenstrebe


----------



## ms303 (6. Februar 2013)

Okay, dann nehme ich alles zurück...

Wahrscheinlich habe ich noch nicht genug gelesen.

Frage an die Experten:

Ist das eventuell nur ein Problem der Versender, die extrem kostengünstig produzieren, oder gibt es solche Probleme auch bei renommierten Markenherstellern, die nur über den Fachhandel zu beziehen sind, und dann auch das Problem aussitzen?

Oder anders gefragt:

Was kann ich kaufen, um vor solchen Problemen sicher zu sein?

Mir sind ein Paar Gramm Rahmengewicht lieber, als Probleme anschliessend...


----------



## Thiel (7. Februar 2013)

Passiert bei allen mal.


----------



## Basscommander (7. Februar 2013)

Du kannst vor solchen "Problemen" nie sicher sein.
Da 99% der Rahmen in Taiwan, meistens sogar in der selben Fabrik, gefertigt werden, wird es sowas immer geben.

Viel Wichtiger ist aber, wie in einem solchen Falle vom Hersteller damit umgegangen wird.


----------



## shorty79 (15. März 2013)

Mein Hinterbau schaut so aus.Habe Canyon schon eine email geschickt.
Mal schaun wie lange es dauert bis sich wer von denen meldet.
Meins ist ein Am 6 von 2011.


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. März 2013)

Hey, beide Stellen? Hatte ich auch!
Hat ne Woche gedauert und dann wars wieder auf dem Rückweg 

Die diskutieren da nicht. Rückschein - einpacken - hinschicken - neuer Hinterbau.


----------



## shorty79 (15. März 2013)

Hast du dein bike mit den laufrädern hingeschickt od.nur den rahmen mit den anbauteilen?


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. März 2013)

Komplett.


----------



## cbra84 (24. März 2013)

Servus,

ich bin neu hier. Ich lese und lese und überlege und überlege. Soll ich das Nerve AL 6.0 kaufen oder das Nerve AL+ 6.0. Ich tendiere zum AL 6.0 nur wie ist das jetzt mit den Rissen? Es geht mir auch ehrlich momentan nur um die RAhmen und nicht die Komponenten. Laut Canyon gibt es keine Risse bei dem AL 6.0 2013. Was haltet ihr davon. Vor allem wie seit ihr gefahren, wenn ich Waldautobahn fahre und vielleicht auch mal Isartrail Ziel ist mal einen AlpenCross zu machen, wenn mit das Bike bei so einem Trip kaputt geht hab ich ein Problem. Mache ich mir vielleicht zu viele Gedanken? Oder kennt ihr noch geile Bike Fullys bis 1300 Euro? Auch gerne Bikes von Vorjahr.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elch01 (24. März 2013)

Die Risse entstehen ja meist erst nach einiger Zeit der Nutzung. Ob die 2013 Modelle da weniger Probleme machen wird die Zeit zeigen. Ich glaube das die Rahmen incl. Hinterbau so ausgelegt sind das sie halten. Nur wenn bei der Produktion im Asiatischen Raum nicht genau nach Vorgaben geschweißt und oder die Wärmebehandlung fehlerhaft durchgeführt wurde gibt's Probleme.


----------



## Hillcruiser (3. April 2013)

na toll... hab heute mein Bike zur Einstellung der Schaltung zu nem Radladen weggebracht und bei der Annahme sind 2 Haarrisse am Hinterbau meines Nerve xc 6.0 (August 2009) festgestellt worden. 1x an der hinteren Bremsaufnahme; 1x wie auf dem ersten Bild auf Seite 1 hier im Threat.
Werde es wohl zu Canyon bringen mÃ¼ssen.
Mal sehen, was sie sagen.

Fahre mit dem Rad nur Waldwege und hab keine 4000km damit runter...



Update:

Am Fr mein Rad bei Canyon abgegeben. 
Waren sehr nett und es werden die beiden Streben problemlos auf Garantie ausgetauscht. 
Die Arbeitszeit (~50â¬) muss ich zahlen.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (18. April 2013)

Moin,

geselle mich mal mit meinem Problem zu euch.   Ich fahre ein 2009 Nerve AM, hab den Haarriss selber nicht gesehen, wurde durch einen anderen User darauf hingewiesen.

Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem das ich Zweitbesitzer bin, kann mir jemand sagen ob ich trotzdem irgendwie die Möglichkeit habe den Hinterbau gewechselt zu bekommen???? 

Greez Micha


----------



## der_erce (18. April 2013)

Ja, aber nicht für umme!


----------



## Boardi05 (18. April 2013)

Den erstbesitzer fragen ob er dir den Rahmen einschickt geht nicht?


----------



## LordOfTheLost (18. April 2013)

Naja das es nich für umme läuft is mir schon bewusst aber gibt es das nicht auch als Ersatzteil?
Den Erstbesitzer müsste ich erst ausfindig machen, hab zwar den Namen aber der hat das Rad damals verkauft weil er nach Australien gegangen ist...


----------



## der_erce (18. April 2013)

Als Ersatzteil im Shop wirst es nicht finden. Ich glaube da musst du dich mit Canyon direkt in Verbindung setzen müssen.


----------



## Braunbaer (18. April 2013)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> aber gibt es das nicht auch als Ersatzteil?


Ja, lt. Aussage CANYON (hier im Thread weiter oben) gibt es das als Ersatzteil. Du musst aber mal anrufen. 

Bei mir hatte CANYON auf Garantie getauscht, auf dem Lieferschein stand 100 EUR als Betrag für eine XC 2012-Strebe.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (18. April 2013)

Ok, dann muss ich da wohl mal anrufen und ganz lieb drum bitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (18. April 2013)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> Ok, dann muss ich da wohl mal anrufen und ganz lieb drum bitten



Wäre nett, wenn Du das Ergebnis hier mitteilen könntest. Ich bin ebenfalls Zweitbesitzer eines 2009er AMs - zum Glück ist bislang alles noch unauffällig.


----------



## mohlo (22. April 2013)

Hier die Preise aus April 2012:

99,00 EUR => Sitzstrebe
53,26 EUR => Arbeitsleistung
16,90 EUR => Bikeguard
19,60 EUR => Versand Inland

Als Erstbesitzer wurde mir seinerzeit nichts berechnet (Garantie)


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. April 2013)

Die Frage ist ja auch ob es 09er Streben noch gibt


----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja auch ob es 09er Streben noch gibt



09/10/11er XC/AM sollten eigentlich alle gleich sein. 12er weiß ich jetzt  nicht. Problematischer wird bestimmt die Farbe werden.


----------



## DerMolch (25. April 2013)

elch01 schrieb:


> Nur wenn bei der Produktion im Asiatischen Raum nicht genau nach Vorgaben geschweißt und oder die Wärmebehandlung fehlerhaft durchgeführt wurde gibt's Probleme.



Immer diese Unterstellungen gegenüber der Arbeiter aus dem asiatischen Raum. 
Beruflich arbeite ich im bereich Drehmoment- und Dehnungsmessungen und kann mit verlaub sagen, dass auch europäische Hersteller ihre Probleme haben. Nicht weniger als "die Asiaten" und auch nicht mehr. Fehlerhafte Wärmebehandlung... Leute...! Diese fachkundigen "die Asiaten die aber auch immer alles falsch machen müssen" Aussagen sind echt daneben. 
Ich würde meinen Job nicht in Europa machen, wenn solche Fehler z.B. konstruktionsbedingt nicht auftreten würden.


----------



## elch01 (25. April 2013)

Toshi181 mein Statment war kein Vorurteil gegen Asien. Würden die Rahmen woanders produziert könnt das Problem auch da auftreten. Das Canyon jetzt die Zulieferer mit Testständen ausgerüstet hat spricht klar dafür das hier eine Schwachstelle im System war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (25. April 2013)

elch01 schrieb:


> Das Canyon jetzt die Zulieferer mit Testständen ausgerüstet hat spricht klar dafür das hier eine Schwachstelle im System war.



Das, oder das Design war suboptimal.


----------



## Hillcruiser (25. April 2013)

ich würde einfach mal bei Canyon nachfragen; ich habe da immer sehr hilfsbereite Lösungen gefunden


----------



## mohlo (25. April 2013)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> ich würde einfach mal bei Canyon nachfragen; ich habe da immer sehr hilfsbereite Lösungen gefunden



Die da wären...?! Die einzige "hilfbereite" Lösung wäre der kostenlose Ersatz der Hinterbaustrebe.


----------



## der_erce (25. April 2013)

Schöne Anekdote von der Konkurrenz:

Neulich hat nen Bekannter ausm Forum hier sein Torque verkauft und nen YT-Tues von 2010 ausm Bikemarkt gekauft. Nach dem Kauf und beim akribischen Putzen viel auf, dass im Hinterbau ein Riss war. Nach ein paar Telefonaten konnte er den Rahmen einschicken und bekam kostenlos einen 2012er Hinterbau, wohlgemerkt als Zweitbesitzer des Rades. Ich meine aber er hat gemeint, dass die 2010er wohl einen Konstruktionsfehler hatten und vielleicht deshalb der Austausch kostenlos war. Das weiß ich jetzt nicht aber trotzdem fand ich die Aktion super! Kompletter Hinterbau samt Rockerarm ist jetzt neu!


----------



## DerMolch (25. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Schöne Anekdote von der Konkurrenz:
> 
> Neulich hat nen Bekannter ausm Forum hier sein Torque verkauft und nen YT-Tues von 2010 ausm Bikemarkt gekauft. Nach dem Kauf und beim akribischen Putzen viel auf, dass im Hinterbau ein Riss war. Nach ein paar Telefonaten konnte er den Rahmen einschicken und bekam kostenlos einen 2012er Hinterbau, wohlgemerkt als Zweitbesitzer des Rades. Ich meine aber er hat gemeint, dass die 2010er wohl einen Konstruktionsfehler hatten und vielleicht deshalb der Austausch kostenlos war. Das weiß ich jetzt nicht aber trotzdem fand ich die Aktion super! Kompletter Hinterbau samt Rockerarm ist jetzt neu!



Es gibt immer zwei Seiten:
Als ich vor 2 Jahren für mein 2011er TuesDH ein Schaltauge brauchte, hieß es, es gäbe erst in 4-6 Wochen welche. 
Genauso verhielt es sich mit Dämpferbolzen die bei mir nach kurzer zeit krumm waren. Es war bis dato gar nicht vorgesehen, dass es diese als Ersatzteil geben soll.
Bei Canyon ist innerhalb einer Woche alles da was man braucht...


----------



## der_erce (25. April 2013)

lol...geil. Ich kann bei Canyon im Moment (Toi Toi Toi und auf Holz kloppen) nichts negatives erzählen. Es war noch nicht nötig, und die Informationen die ich benötigte bekam ich. Einmal hab ich den Service gebraucht wegen der Kindshock, da hat sich der Telefonmann, nachdem ich mein Problem ihm geschildert hab, tatsächlich in die Werkstatt aufgemacht, das Thema dort mit jemandem verifiziert und mir ein paar Lösungen später per Telefon erzählt . Fand ich Hammer! Es hat fast den Anschein gehabt und mir das Gefühl gegeben, dass sogar ihn mein Problem interessiert hat. Aber du hast recht. Es gibt immer zwei Seiten  !


----------



## Hillcruiser (26. April 2013)

mohlo schrieb:


> Die da wären...?! Die einzige "hilfbereite" Lösung wäre der kostenlose Ersatz der Hinterbaustrebe.



und was sagt Canyon dazu?
Bei mir wurde die Hinterbaustrebe ohne Diskussionen getauscht.


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. April 2013)

Bist Du Erst- oder Zweitbesitzer? Für letztere kann es ja anscheinend schwierig und/oder kostspielig werden. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollte Canyon ausnahmslos hinter seinen Produkten und für diese gerade stehen und etwaige Konstruktionsfehler kulant abwickeln - unabhängig davon, ob das Rad aus erster, zweiter oder fünfter Hand stammt.


----------



## xyzHero (30. April 2013)

Das sehe ich genauso. Gerade weil es so häufig und über mehrere Modelljahre auftritt.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## LordOfTheLost (30. April 2013)

Moin,

ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen mich um mein Canyon zu kümmern, hab im Moment viel um die Ohren und hab ja glücklicherweise ein Zweitrad weshalb es nicht ganz so wild ist. Ich werde mich wieder melden sobald ich Neuigkeiten habe.
  @BikeMike78
wenn die Frage an mich gerichtet war, ja ich bin leider Zweitbesitzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich meinte eigentlich den User Hillcruiser. 

Aber mich interessiert generell, ob es hier Erfahrungen von Zweitbesitzern gibt.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (7. Mai 2013)

Ich hab es jetzt mal geschafft bei Canyon anzurufen, bzw. hab zwei mal dort angerufen.

und hab eine positive und eine negative Erfahrung gemacht:

Bei meinem Ersten Anruf hatte ich einen Typen dran bei dem Ich das Gefühl hatte ich spreche mit einer emotionslose Maschine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 der hat mich auch echt ungehalten gemacht.
Ich hab Ihm mein Problem erläutert und als ich sagte das Ich Zweitbesitzer wäre meinte er "dann können wir Ihnen leider nicht helfen" und auf meine Frage ob es das Teil nicht wenigstens als Ersatzteil gäbe, nein das haben wir auch nicht und ich kann Ihnen nicht weiter helfen Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....

Hab dann heute nochmal angerufen und hatte schon einen deutlich kompetenteren Berater der mich nich gleich abwürgen wollte. Ich soll jetzt mal ne Mail mit Fotos des Risses an Canyon schicken und dann kann man weiter sehen ob man sich nicht entgegen kommen kann.

So soll das sein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## mohlo (7. Mai 2013)

Und wenn es nicht fruchtet, einfach mal nett das Problem auf der Facebook-Pinwand von Canyon Posten.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (7. Mai 2013)

Dazu muss man aber bei Fratzenbook angemeldet sein


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Mai 2013)

Komisch, dass diese negativen Erfahrungen immer wer anders hat.
Ich musste schon zig Sachen reklamieren und DIE Bikes auch mehrmals zurücksenden jedoch immer ging es sehr sehr unproblematisch und schnell.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (12. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte euch ja auf dem laufenden halten und will euch die E-Mail die ich von Canyon auf meine schriftliche Anfrage bekommen habe nicht vorenthalten:



> Wir bedauern den Schaden an Ihrem Canyon Nerve AM.
> 
> Es ist leider davon auszugehen, dass der auf den Bildern zu sehende Riss  nicht nur den Lack, sondern auch das Aluminium des Hinterbaus betrifft.  Da Schweißen nicht zu empfehlen ist, muss die Strebe ausgetauscht  werden.
> 
> ...


Ich hab jetzt nochmal angefragt ob es nicht möglich wäre die Strebe auch so zu bekommen um sie selber einzubauen da ich sie ja im Zweifelsfall sowieso Lackieren lassen müsste.


----------



## Kaski (17. Juni 2013)

Hi,

nach nunmehr 2 1/2 Jahren Canyon Nerve AM 2010, musste auch hier die Sitzstrebe, über der Schaltungsaufhängung brechen (kleiner Riss, firekt oberhalb der Verschweißung vom kleinen stabilisierungsdreieck/strebe. Zum Glück, mehr oder weniger zufällig SCHNELL entdeckt beim putzen. Zum Glück bin ich den Sonntag, nach der ersten Abfahrt in der Kneipe hängen geblieben, sonst wär das evtl beschissen ausgegangen. für mich  . Ich bin jetzt wirklich mal gespannt wie Canyon das bereinigen will da der Rahmen doch schon heftigstes Terrain durch halten musste. Dementsprechend sieht er auch aus. Ich lebe und arbeite seid 2-3 Jahren in Bulgarien und der Balkan ist heftig.
Mal sehen, was sie mir alles an Zahlungen aufzwingen werden wollen, aber ich werd nichts davon durch gehen lassen. Wenn mir Canyon blöde kommt, dann werden sie in allen, mir bekannten digitalen Medien, ganz heftige, negative Kritik bekommen.

beste Grüsse aus dem Balkan  Kris


----------



## Schibbie (17. Juni 2013)

Oh mann... den letzten Absatz hättest dir sparen können.


----------



## DerMolch (17. Juni 2013)

Kaski schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nach nunmehr 2 1/2 Jahren Canyon Nerve AM 2010, musste auch hier die Sitzstrebe, über der Schaltungsaufhängung brechen (kleiner Riss, firekt oberhalb der Verschweißung vom kleinen stabilisierungsdreieck/strebe. Zum Glück, mehr oder weniger zufällig SCHNELL entdeckt beim putzen. Zum Glück bin ich den Sonntag, nach der ersten Abfahrt in der Kneipe hängen geblieben, sonst wär das evtl beschissen ausgegangen. für mich  . Ich bin jetzt wirklich mal gespannt wie Canyon das bereinigen will da der Rahmen doch schon heftigstes Terrain durch halten musste. Dementsprechend sieht er auch aus. Ich lebe und arbeite seid 2-3 Jahren in Bulgarien und der Balkan ist heftig.
> Mal sehen, was sie mir alles an Zahlungen aufzwingen werden wollen, aber ich werd nichts davon durch gehen lassen. Wenn mir Canyon blöde kommt, dann werden sie in allen, mir bekannten digitalen Medien, ganz heftige, negative Kritik bekommen.
> ...



Die BalkanBrüder mit der Uzzi oder was? 
Aufgrund solcher Kunden wird das Verhältnis zum Hersteller bestimmt nicht besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaski (17. Juni 2013)

Ich sagte, WENN SIE MIR DUMM KOMMEN, DANNNNNN!!!!! 

An der Federgabel hatte es im ersten Monat die U-Turn Einheit zerlegt. Da musste ich schon die gesammten Versankosten tragen was ich in kauf genommen habe.
Bei der letzten Bestellung haben sie versucht mich übers Ohr zu hauen, indem Sie die Rechnung ganze 30Eur teurer ausgestellt hatten und dann ging das hin und her los....aus diesem Grund habe ich einen ganzen Monat auf meine Lieferung gewartet, darunter auch neue Schaltaugen. Als der ganze Scheiss dann endlich da war, ist an dem neu gelieferten tool, der er 2er Imbus (für die Schaltaugen) gebrochen.....erste Benutzung, und das Ding war hin....da bleib ich auch noch ruhig aber genau 2 Wochen später, nämlich jetzt, sehe ich diesen Riss. Bissher ist wenigstens telefonisch alles gut soweit aber es wird versucht, bei jedem zu besch_eiss_en....vor allem wenn sie sehen, isja kein Deutscher.....aus diesem Grund, ist der letzte Absatz vollkommen berechtigt.....Und eure dämlichen kommentare wie 

"Die BalkanBrüder mit der Uzzi oder was? 
Aufgrund solcher Kunden wird das Verhältnis zum Hersteller bestimmt nicht besser.         " 

Aufgrung der beschissversuche von Canyon, wird das Verhälnis gestört weil bissher bin ich sehr zufrieden von Canyon was kontakt, service & Quali angeht...bis auf die letzte Bestellung und dem Versuch, mir mehr Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

was wollt ich? ja, genau....solche kommentare könnt ihr stifte mal stecken lassen, find ich nicht witzig ihr Fasch.....ups, das wäre auch nicht nett.....könnte nämlich auch so Antworten!! Also bleibt mal am Boden und nochwas......ich bin kein Bulgare....ich arbeite hier lediglich seid fast 3 jahren und damit ihr es wisst....hier ist das Mountainbikeparadies in Europa!!! Alpen, Harz, Thüringen ist....naja...kann man gesehen haben  aber das hier, ist MTB Terrain in Europa...alles andere sind Kindergartenspielwiesen

Beste Grüsse aus dem Bulgarischen Balkan


----------



## DerMolch (17. Juni 2013)

Kaski schrieb:


> was wollt ich? ja, genau....solche kommentare könnt ihr stifte mal stecken lassen, find ich nicht witzig ihr Fasch.....ups, das wäre auch nicht nett.....könnte nämlich auch so Antworten!! Also bleibt mal am Boden und nochwas......ich bin kein Bulgare....ich arbeite hier lediglich seid fast 3 jahren und damit ihr es wisst....hier ist das Mountainbikeparadies in Europa!!! Alpen, Harz, Thüringen ist....naja...kann man gesehen haben  aber das hier, ist Mountainbikeparadies Europas



Ich schlage vor, aufgrund der Beschimpfung als Fasch... bleibst du besser wo du bist und kappst die Leitung!
Ich bin meinetwegen alles, aber kein Faschist du Typ du!


----------



## wildhai (17. Juni 2013)

Das Nerve bringt die Nerven zum Zerreißen


----------



## knuspi (17. Juni 2013)

Bei dem Umgangston wundert es mich nicht wenn man vom Hersteller schlecht behandelt wird. Kauf dir am besten das nächste mal ein Fahrrad beim Händler um die Ecke. Der freut sich bestimmt, dich als Kunden zu haben.


----------



## Kaski (17. Juni 2013)

na ihr seid mir vll ein verein.....ich habe es nicht ausgesprochen bzw zu ende geschrieben... könnt ihr nichtmal richtig lesen??? 

"find ich nicht witzig ihr Fasch.....ups, das wäre auch nicht nett.....könnte nämlich auch so Antworten!!"

guckt mal genau hin.....nach Fasch.....ist schluss und ich habe extra gesagt, ICH KÖNNTE so Antworten...OMG.....lest genau und dann Antwortet... da steht ICH KÖNNTE EUCH AUCH SO ANTWORTEN....dann hätte ich das Wort ausgeschrieben wenn ich es erst gemeint hätte Ihr Plinsen.....

IHR habt doch mit den Spitzen abgefangen!!! nicht ich .... meine Fresse......ihr habt wohl etwas zu viel wasser geschluckt


----------



## DerMolch (17. Juni 2013)

Geh.... bitte geh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaski (17. Juni 2013)

nö, ich fahr lieber mit mei'm cannondale solange mein nerve bei canyon ist.
Und ich hoffe Ihr habt's geckeckt, dass ich eigentlich niemanden beleidigen wollte, ihr habt's einfach nur falsch verstanden und peilt es immer noch nicht und wie gesagt...nicht ich habe angefangen Spitzen gegen Bulgaren bzw Balkan auszuteilen....es gab dazu keinen Grund und nur deswegen habe ich das F Wort benutzt um euch zu zeigen dass ich könnte, daber es nicht tue...

na denn,
noch schön hals und beinbruch


----------



## Schibbie (17. Juni 2013)

ich kann mich nur wiederholen  hast uns n tolles bild von dir gegeben. da hat man einfach kein bock auf diskussion und sitzt es aus (auch als hersteller  )


----------



## Kaski (17. Juni 2013)




----------



## Dumfdidi (18. Juni 2013)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch ja auf dem laufenden halten und will euch die E-Mail die ich von Canyon auf meine schriftliche Anfrage bekommen habe nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> Ich hab jetzt nochmal angefragt ob es nicht mÃ¶glich wÃ¤re die Strebe auch so zu bekommen um sie selber einzubauen da ich sie ja im Zweifelsfall sowieso Lackieren lassen mÃ¼sste.


Baut Canyon die Sitzestrebe aus und schweiÃt dann eine Neue fÃ¼r 120,-â¬ ein ?
Auch bei einem Rad als Zweitbesitzer ?
Welche Erfahrungen hast Du da ?

GruÃ
Stefan


----------



## knuspi (18. Juni 2013)

Geschweißt wird da garnichts, du bekommst lediglich eine neue Sitzstrebe eingebaut. Sind nur ein paar Schrauben, die man dafür lösen muss.

Als Zweitbesitzer hast du allerdings keine Garantieanspruch mehr bei Canyon und musst den Austausch komplett selbst zahlen.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (18. Juni 2013)

Mein Nerve ist jetzt seit etwa 2 Wochen bei Canyon und ich warte noch drauf das es bald fertig ist, warte noch auf Antwort.
Problem bei mir ist das ich ja so ein schönes blau habe was bei Canyon natürlich nich mehr Vorrätig ist und ich mit einer schwarzen Vorlieb nehmen muss, doof aber es ist halt leider so.

Ich werde für alles zusammen inkl. Versand etwa um die 174 zahlen, genaueres kann ich sagen wenn ich den Rahmen wieder habe.


----------



## Kaski (12. Juli 2013)

Hi,

habe heute meinen 2010er Nerve AM Rahmen zurück bekommen, ging zwar recht schnell aber ich bin noch enttäuschter als vorher!! Soviel zu dem Thema Beziehungen zwischen Hersteller und Kunden!!

Die 2010er Strebe wurde mit einer 2011/12er Strebe getauscht OHNE meine Einverständnis. Ich hatte 1 Woche vorher 4 Schaltaugen für den 2010er gekauft die nun nicht mehr passen. Desweiteren ist an der Strebe eine Verschweißung, die unzumutbar ist. Wenn ich im Laden ein Rahmen mit so einer Naht sehen würde, wäre die Marke bei mir unten durch.
Das ist aber nicht genug. Das mitgelieferte Schaltauge war am Rahmen verschraubt, beschissenst in den Lieferkarton gepackt und verbogen und angebrochen bei mir angekommen. 
Also wirklich....das ist peinlich, unprofessioniell und einfach mal riesen grosser Bullshit von Seitens Canyon und all das bezahle ich momentan... bissher liege ich bei 200Eur unkosten obwohl Garantiefall und habe NICHTS dafür bekommen. Grotten schlecht :/

Ich habe jetzt kein Schaltauge für den Rahmen und mit so einer Verschweißung würde ich eh keinen meter fahren´und schon gar nicht irgendwo springen/dropen.....ich könnte kotzen

Bin jetzt mal gespannt, was Canyon mir vorschlagen wird. Ich zahle keinen müden cent mehr. Es vergeht nun schon 1 Monat ohne mein Fully und mit meim HT ist's nicht leicht auf 3000ern

Kris


----------



## d-fens (12. Juli 2013)

Mach doch mal nen paar Fotos.


----------



## Kaski (12. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Ich hab jetzt erstmal eine Mail an Canyon verschickt.
Hier die Photos:

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3314/deohps8z_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3314/d9k22c2h_jpg.htm
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3314/pudilab6_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3314/djbemj5r_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3314/xzjjl3h6_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3314/3byziqkp_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3314/kpeobt6m_jpg.htm

gruss, Kris


----------



## mohlo (12. Juli 2013)

Kaski schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich hab jetzt erstmal eine Mail an Canyon verschickt.
> Hier die Photos:
> ...



Da hat wohl die Qualitätskontrolle in Taiwan und in Koblenz gepennt. Sollte anstandslos (und kostenlos) ausgetauscht werden.
Ist natürlich ärgerlich für Dich und wird wohl Dein letztes Canyon gewesen sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaski (12. Juli 2013)

naja, ich vermute eher, die dachten sich, daß ding geht eh nach Bulgarien raus, na und? Ich bin doch keiner von diesem Gypsie  Pack. Ich hab das sofort gesehen und ein Bikemechaniker sollte das auch sofort bemerken.
Sowas würde die in Koblenz garantiert nicht in den Laden stellen!
Ob das mein letztes Canyon sein wird weiß ich noch net. Ich hatte ein Auge auf das Torque und Strive geworfen in der 3000er Preisklasse aber nun werd ich erstmal abwarten und mal gucken wie Sie reagieren.
Die AMs sind jawohl seid 3 Jahren von der gleichen Krankheit betroffen und das spricht nicht gut für Canyon!!
Mein Sommer, hier in BG ist jedenfalls mehr oder weniger im Eimer :/ und das einzige was mich hier am leben hällt ist das biken und da fehlt mir jetzt schon die beqämlichkeit eines Fully. Mein Cannondale Chase ist nicht für sowas gedacht und hat auch nur ne 100er lefty drin. Das ist echt ruppig und ich hatte mich so darauf gefreut mit meinen paar Zigeunerkumpels  dieses WE zu shredden.
Am Arsch! Der Anschiss lauert überall! Merkt's euch 

gruss, Kris


----------



## mohlo (12. Juli 2013)

Die sollten Dir kostenlos zwei Hinterbaustreben zusenden, die Du dann selber einbauen kannst. Das spart Zeit, deine Nerven und Canyon die Arbeit.


----------



## Kaski (12. Juli 2013)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohren!  Ich wollte denen ja zuerst nur die Sitzstrebe zurück schicken. Hatte extra telefoniert aber die wollten den ganzen Rahmen. Ok, kein Problem...fragen kost' ja nix.
Ich hab' mir mal die SA angeschaut. Ich könnte vom Nr. 16 SA was weg feilen, dann würde es passen aber das ist ja nicht sinn der sache, ich hab dafür Kohle hingeblättert. Außerdem fehlt mir nun eins, weil die ja das neue Nr 16 SA, dass ich am rahmen hatte einbehalten haben und mir dafür die 19er variante geschickt haben, wegen der neuen strebe. Das ist aber im Arsch .

Naja ich hoffe du hast recht und Canyon reißt sich jetzt mal am Riemen. Think positive. Solange muss ich mir die Eier ebend auf der Harten Karre rubbeln 

Kris


----------



## fkal (14. Juli 2013)

Kaski schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohren!  Ich wollte denen ja zuerst nur die Sitzstrebe zurück schicken. Hatte extra telefoniert aber die wollten den ganzen Rahmen.



Das haben die zu mir auch immer gesagt - ich hab aber einfach immer die Strebe verpackt, ein Foto vom demontierten Rahmen und der Rahmennummer dazugelegt und gut wars.


----------



## Bikebmin (17. Juli 2013)

@_Kaski_

Das läuft ja recht bescheiden bei Dir.

Den Eindruck der nicht funktionierenden Qualitätskontrolle habe ich auch letztes Jahr erleben dürfen. Bei mir waren es neue defekte Lager. Bei Dir ist es einen mangelhafte Schweißung.
*DAS IST EINE GANZ SCHLECHTE LEISTUNG VON CANYON!*
Und dabei ist es sooo offensichtlich und einfach so ein Manko abzustellen.

Aber Kaski, Du hättest Dein Rad vor dem Zusenden auch mal etwas putzen können. Was da noch an Dreck an der Schwinge hing ist auch nicht schlecht. Klar, daß da kein Schrauber richtig Freude dran hat.
Wenn der Rest am Rahmen ähnlich vermackt ist wie das Schwingenende, dann könnte man auch fast einen Ermüdungsbruch durch Überlastung vermuten. Du sagst ja auch, daß es hart ran muss.

Natürlich bist Du sauer. Nur wenn Du den Ton wie hier im Forum gegenüber einem Garantiegeber anschlägst wird das auf wenig Gegenliebe stoßen. 

Eine Frage:
Wer hat denn das Schaltauge gefettet? Bei meiner Tauschaktion letztes Jahr kam das trocken zurück.


----------



## öughm (17. Juli 2013)

@Kaski:

Also da vor etwa 4 Wochen bei mir auch zum 2. Mal innerhalb von 2 Jahren die Strebe getauscht wurde, kann ich dir sagen, dass meine aktuelle Strebe genau auch so eine "Nase" an der Schweißnaht hat wie auf deinen Bildern zu erkennen....scheint also kein Zufall zu sein! 

Zu dem Rest braucht man denk ich nichts sagen....


----------



## Kaski (18. Juli 2013)

Hi alle miteinander,

Hab ne Antwort:
copy/paste:
Ein Auftrag über vier Schaltaugen und einen entsprechenden  Torx-Schlüssel für die Montage habe ich kostenfrei für Sie aufgenommen.  Hinsichtlich der Schweißnaht kann ich Ihnen leider keine Alternative  anbieten. Selbst neuere Streben aus dem Modelljahr 2013 sind identisch  mit der Strebe, die Sie erhalten haben.
                 @_öughm_: könntest recht haben mit deiner Aussage  und wie man es nun auch sieht....einfach nur schlecht!!! Ich werde mir demnächst mal einge der Canyon bikes, die hier in BG unterwegs sind genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Ich hab hier ne grosse Auswahl und kenn die Pfeifen alls....Nerves, Strives und Torques...mal sehen wie deren Schweißnähte ausschauen....wenn ich sowas öfter vorfinde, dann muss ich sagen, dass die Quali in den letzten 3 Jahren gefallen ist.
 @_Bikebmin_: war geputzt, seid dem ich den Bock habe, wurde er zum ersten mal komplett zerlegt und da habe ich mich natürlich mal ran gemacht und hab überall WO ES WICHTIG ist und wo du ansonten schwer ran kommst, geputzt und gesprüht...... nur zwischen den gelenken hab i nix gemacht.....ich war eh sauer.....mussten die eh auf machen ...... es ist dann wiederum echt schlecht, wenn man die schon aufschraubt, dann kann man auch mal schnell mit nem lappen ran als mechaniker da es NUR 2 stellen sind und 30 sekunden Zeit kostet.....ich hätte die strebe abbauen müssen um da ran zu kommen und so eine minibürste hatte ich einfach nicht zur hand.....tut hier aber auch nichts zur sache ...... ich würde meinen Bock nie vollkommen verdreckt in die Werkstatt bringen....das gehört sich so nicht aber man muss auch nicht erwarten, dass er wie aus dem Laden kommt.

Warum ich so einen Ton anschlage kannst du nicht wissen....es gibt ne lange vorgeschichte und wenn sich ein haufen Dinge ansammeln dann platzt mir der kragen. Erst recht, wenn ich aus Bulgarien telefonieren muss, versand kosten zahlen muss und die es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, EINMAL was vernünftig hin zu bekommen und ich meine Kohle für nichts raus geworfen habe: Geld Raus NULL Leistung ausser Stress in meiner Birne.......
Zuerst gebrochene Schraube der Bremsaufnahme.....schraube steckte im Rahmen - Ist erledigt (nicht auf die feine Deutsche Art - da hab ich glück gehabt, dass nix schief gelaufen ist), da kann canyon nix für aber dass ich dann 5cm lange schrauben suchen muss und die nicht normal/standard sind in der länge ....... muss ich nix zu sagen .... genauso wie ihre schaltaugen schrauben :/. Kurz danach hat canyon, bei einer meiner Bestellungen nen fetten Ausfpreis drauf geknallt und deswegen habe ich nen Monat auf meine Bestellung gewartet, damit sie dann ankommt und der haarriss auftaucht :/ und die bestellten schaltaugen nun nutzlos wurden .....es sind einfach einige Dinge zu viel passiert innerhalb von, pft...weniger als 2 monaten......

Das Schaltauge kam so eingefettet, wie du es auf dem Foto siehst, an...und jaaa, es tropfte förmlich......super gründlich eingefettet aber dafür super beschissen verpackt

somit gehen Monate ins Land, meine Kohle ist nutzlos, meine Balkancrew ist am riden und icke sitz zu hause rum und guck mir ein Bike in einzelteilen an.....ich wollt schon immer mal 2000Euro in Einzelteilen, zum angucken im Wohnzimmer liegen haben 

Was ich noch kurz zur Tonlage sagen wollte: Mit freundlichkeit kommste heut zu tage net mehr weit!! Warum muss ich z.B. die Arbeitskosten und der Versand übernehmen? 70Euro sind das + (das ist der Versand nach Germany) 30Eur Berlin-Bulgarien......ey sorry, ist doch garantie und es sollte von denen übernommen werden....die strebe kostet nen huni und der rest drumrum 2/3 ?? ähä??

Und mein Fahrverhalten ist aggressiver (ich spring bzw drope auch aus 2m) aus dem einfachen grund....ich wiege ohne Rucksack unter 60kg, mit Rucksack komm ich evtl auf 65kg.....normalerweise sollte ein Bike dieses Fliegengewicht gar nicht spühren und immerhin hat die strebe 2 1/2 jahre gehalten

gruss, Kris


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juli 2013)

Der Mitarbeiter kennt scheints nicht die Modellpalette von 2013, die Sitzstrebe 2013 is komplett anders als 2012 (und vorher), denn da is ne Steckachse drinnen und kein Schnellspanner...


----------



## Kaski (18. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der Mitarbeiter kennt scheints nicht die Modellpalette von 2013, die Sitzstrebe 2013 is komplett anders als 2012 (und vorher), denn da is ne Steckachse drinnen und kein Schnellspanner...



hast du recht, wollte ich aber überhaupt nicht ansprechen.....wen nman mir so kommt, ist mir schon klar, dass da kein interesse besteht das mit dem Kunden richtig zu klären. Diese strebe ist eine 2011/12er .... die 13er sind anders...selbst ich hab das erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (18. Juli 2013)

@Kaski also ich kann dir dazu nur soviel sagen, dass man halt manchmal öfter anrufen muss:

Der erste Mitarbeiter am Telefon sagt mir, da ich außerhalb der Gewährleistung wäre müsste ich die Umbaukosten zB selber tragen, obwohl die getauschte Strebe ja eig nur 1 Jahr alt war....außerdem war es NICHT möglich diese Arbeiten an einem Tag auszuführen, sodass ich nur 1x fahren musste ( Wuppertal <-> Köln )....hab dann erstmal dankend abgelehnt und aufgelegt!

Habe dann etwa 30min später angerufen und einen anderen Mitarbeiter am Telefon gehabt...super freundlich....Austausch+Umbau alles kostenlos ( wie eig vorher auch erwartet ) und der Austausch konnte auch an einem Tag geschehen plötzlich!

Wie gesagt manchmal muss man einfach Glück haben....nicht alle Leute haben da das gewisse Feingefühl! Viel Glück weiterhin!!!


----------



## Kaski (18. Juli 2013)

Ich will fahren! Ich hab' die bude jetzt zusammen geschraubt, das Schaltauge weitestgehend gerade gebogen und jetzt wird die Karre ma so richtig Ärger schlucken müssen  Die Sa werden erst nächste Woche eintrudeln und ich hab' kein Bock mehr iner Stadt rum zu gurken!

Kris


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juli 2013)

Jo, fahr mal - dann schaffst du es vielleicht die Ersatzstrebe eher kaputt zu bekommen als die Sachen da sind ...


----------



## --Freeride-- (19. Juli 2013)

Das Mit dem verbogenen Schaltauge beim Transport hab ich ihnen vor einem Jahr schon unter die Nase gebunden. Das hatte ich auch das Problem, beim Geradebiegen ist meins dann gebrochen...
kann doch nicht sein, wenn man täglich Rahmen verschickt geht das besser. 

Ich hab übrigens auch ein Ersatz für mein Ersatzschaltauge bekommen, kann ich ja nichts dafür dass der 2011er Rahmen ein anderes Schaltauge hat...
Man muss halt drauf bestehen.


----------



## Kaski (2. August 2013)

Hi,

ich mal wieder......also......man kann das Verhältniss zwischen Kunden und Hersteller echt ganz schön auf die Probe stellen.....Ich warte ja nun schon mehr als 2 Wochen auf die Schaltaugen. Am 1.8 hab ich denen mal eine mail geschickt, wo die Dinger bleiben.....immerhin habe ich eine Auftrags mail bekommen....vor 2 Wochen. Hier die Antwort: 

"vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 31. Juli 2013 in der Sie nach dem Status Ihres Auftrages fragen.

Das Sie dringend auf die Ersatzteile warten, können wir verstehen. Leider muss ich Ihnen mitteilen das es einen Lieferverzug bei den Teilen gibt. Der voraussichtliche Liefertermin ist die Kalenderwoche 38."

WIE BITTE? 
KW 38     
16. 9.     17. 9.     18. 9.     19. 9.     20. 9.     21. 9.     22. 9.
WIE BITTE?

Ich hab denen den Bock im JUNI eingeschickt. Mehr kann man jemandem ein Jahr nicht versauen....davor (Mai) hatten die mir eine Bestellung mit Schaltaugen verkackt und ich musste schon dafür sorgen, dass das berichtigt wird und dann wollen die auch noch Geld für Arbeitskosten und Transportkosten für den Rahmen??? Am Arsch, keinen Cent von mir....Der Transport war jawohl fürn Arsch weil verpackt vom Vollidioten wenn das Schlatauge verbogen und gebrochen ankommt.... dann noch das kleine Detail, dass meine im Mai bestellten SA nicht mehr passen.....Für mich ist Canyon gestorben....werd' wohl wieder zu US Marken greifen.....mir reichts echt....3 Monate kann ich nun den scheiss Bock nicht vernünftig fahren, das aktuelle SA macht's auch nicht mehr lange mit und jetzt soll ich noch 1 1/2 Monate warten? 

beste Grüsse, Kris


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. August 2013)

Hier mal geschaut oder geht das nicht bei dem hohem Blutdruck?

http://www.schaltauge.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manu84 (10. August 2013)

Hallo, 

Mein Nerve AM 2012 hat es leider auch erwischt. Und das kurz vorm Urlaub :/


----------



## --Freeride-- (10. August 2013)

Mein 2011er in Orange hats auch schon wieder erwischt, der Rahmen ist genau ein Jahr alt...

Weiß jemand ob Canyon noch orange 2011er Sitzstreben vorrätig hat?


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. August 2013)

Manu84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mein Nerve AM 2012 hat es leider auch erwischt. Und das kurz vorm Urlaub :/



Also ist das mit der Kettenstrebe auch keine Seltenheit 
Momentane Wartezeit 3-4 WOchen. Schade für dich


----------



## Manu84 (12. August 2013)

Ich hoffe das geht schneller sonst wäre der zweite Urlaub für die Katz.


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. August 2013)

3 Wochen is fakt!


----------



## Boardi05 (12. August 2013)

in weniger als 3 wochen geht es sicher nicht, die stehn voll im stress wegen der eurobike


----------



## Seppel78 (12. August 2013)

Mein AM hat auch erwischt. Kein Haarriss sondern die rechte Strebe verbogen. Weiß jemand wieviel Canyon für den Hinterbau oder die Sitzstreben haben möchte?


----------



## Redshred (12. August 2013)

Sitzstrebe 100 Euro,   mit Einbau und Versand  bist Du bei 160 Euro


----------



## Seppel78 (12. August 2013)

Danke.  Dann will ich hoffen dass es dabei bleibt und nicht noch was im A...h ist was ich übersehen habe. Jetzt heißt es erstmal warten.


----------



## fkal (12. August 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> Sitzstrebe 100 Euro,   mit Einbau und Versand  bist Du bei 160 Euro



Die Sitzstrebe kostet nur 100? Das schockiert mich jetzt nicht sonderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (13. August 2013)

Da sich mein Rahmen leider zusammengeschoben hat, habe ich nun eine schwarze Sitzstrebe abzugeben. Die ist natürlich bestem Zustand, da es meine zweite ist. Sollte ein 2012er Modell sein. Anfragen bitte per PM.


----------



## Manu84 (15. August 2013)

Top Service von Canyon. Der Urlaub ist gerettet  heute hat die Post geklingelt. Und der DHL Typ über das große Paket geflucht  Probefahrt ist auch schon halb erledigt...kein knarzen mehr und die Bremse wurde auch gleich mit eingestellt.


----------



## Strider (27. August 2013)

So 830 Einträge später meldet sich der Threadstarter mal wieder:
Jetzt hat auch meine 2te Sitzstrebe einen Riss sieht haargenau so aus wie beim ersten mal. Hoffentlich klappt der Service auch wieder reibungslos.


----------



## Redshred (27. August 2013)

Schlechte Zeit    Eurobike und dann Outlet , da regt sich die nächste sechs Wochen keiner


----------



## Strider (28. August 2013)

Die Antwort kam schnell ist aber mehr als unverschämt:

"Die Anfallenden Kosten für den Umbau und den Versand, sowie die Zusätzlich benötigten Teile in Höhe von etwa  100,00 Euro sind nicht von der Garantie abgedeckt und sind von Ihnen zu tragen. Nachzulesen in unseren AGB."

Bin ich der erste dem das als Erstbenutzer so geht? Da wird einem ein defektes Fahrrad verkauft, dann wieder mit einem defektem Teil nachgebessert und dann plötzlich angefangen abzukassieren.

D.h. ich soll jetzt ca. 160 Euro investieren um mir da nächste defekte Teil mit ungewisser Haltbarkeit einbauen zu lassen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (28. August 2013)

Wann wurde die erste Strebe denn gewechselt? Über 12 Monate her?


----------



## Strider (28. August 2013)

Ja war sogar gleich 2010.


----------



## jaamaa (28. August 2013)

Frag nochmal nach...  da sollte es eigentlich eine andere Möglichkeit geben. Es ist ja nun auch kein Einzelfall! 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## DerMolch (28. August 2013)

Canyon wird mir immer Sympatischer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobais (28. August 2013)

Strider schrieb:


> ...die Zusätzlich benötigten Teile in Höhe von etwa  100,00 Euro sind nicht von der Garantie abgedeckt...



Was ist den mit den zusätzlichen benötigten Teilen gemeint ?


----------



## jaamaa (28. August 2013)

Na die Druck/Sitzstrebe...  99 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Braunbaer (28. August 2013)

Moin,




Strider schrieb:


> Die Antwort kam schnell ist aber mehr als unverschämt:
> 
> "Die Anfallenden Kosten für den Umbau und den Versand, sowie die Zusätzlich benötigten Teile in Höhe von etwa  100,00 Euro sind nicht von der Garantie abgedeckt und sind von Ihnen zu tragen. Nachzulesen in unseren AGB."



Das ist das reguläre Vorgehen. In Kurzform:
- Jahr 1-2 Gesetzl. Gewährleistung: Versandkosten und Lohn wird von CANYON übernommen, Strebe muss in gleicher Farbe ersetzt werden
- Jahr 3-6 freiwillige Garantie: Nur das Material (d.h. die Strebe) wird ersetzt, Versand und Lohn gehen zu Lasten des Kunden, es gibt keinen Anspruch auf eine Strebe in der passenden Farbe. Außerdem gilt die freiwillige Garantie nur für Erstbesitzer!




> D.h. ich soll jetzt ca. 160 Euro investieren um mir da nächste defekte Teil mit ungewisser Haltbarkeit einbauen zu lassen.



Exakt so ist es. CANYON hat es geschafft, das Strebenproblem über Jahre auszusitzen. Es ist keine konstruktive Änderung der Ersatzstreben erkennbar. Offenbar konstruieren die lieber neue Rahmen mit 650B, Knicken und Hydroforming.

Bei den neueren Streben mit Steckachsen tritt das Problem so auch nicht mehr auf, allerdings löst das nicht das Problem für Nerve XC/AL bis 2013 und Nerve AM bis 2012. Die Steckachsen-Streben passen nämlich nicht in die alten Rahmen...

Ein paar Seiten zurück gibt es ein offizielles Statement von CANYON, da steht alles in feinstem Marketing-Deutsch drin.

Momentan ist es leider so, dass die Ersatzstreben manchmal halten (wie bei mir, bisher...), manchmal aber nicht. Dadurch bleibt ein unschönes Gefühl, ob und wie lange die konstruktiv unveränderten Ersatzstreben halten. Immerhin hat CANYON zugesagt, für Besitzer außerhalb der freiwilligen Garantie Ersatzstreben anzubieten (Preis momentan 99 EUR/Stück). Falls es die Ersatzstreben irgendwann nicht mehr geben sollte, dann ist der Rahmen im Falle eines weiteren Risses nur noch Alu-Schrott 

Gruß, Braunbär


----------



## der_erce (28. August 2013)

Wenn das neue Spectral das Nerve ersetzen soll, ist es vermutlich (jetzt) logisch, warum man die Streben nicht verbessert hat.


----------



## wolfi_b (28. August 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wenn das neue Spectral das Nerve ersetzen soll, ist es vermutlich (jetzt) logisch, warum man die Streben nicht verbessert hat.



Das Spectral ersetzt das Nerve AL+ und beim Nerve AL+ sind die Streben bereits verbessert


----------



## der_erce (28. August 2013)

Oh, ok. das wusste ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobais (28. August 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Na die Druck/Sitzstrebe...  99 â¬
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 4



Ich dachte die ist gerissen, die muss er nicht zahlen, die muss doch auf Garantie gehen.


----------



## Strider (28. August 2013)

Verstehe ich auch nicht, ich habe jetzt nochmal nachgefragt.


----------



## Strider (29. August 2013)

Erster Erfolg:
Ich kann die Sitzstrebe einzeln in die Werkstatt schicken die entscheiden dann was weiter passiert... bleibt spannend


----------



## Schraubenking (29. August 2013)

Nur zur Info die 100,00 â¬ sind fÃ¼r Umbau und Versand, die Strebe ist kostenfrei.


----------



## --Freeride-- (29. August 2013)

Schraubenking schrieb:


> Nur zur Info die 100,00  sind für Umbau und Versand, die Strebe ist kostenfrei.



Ja super, da kann man auch gleich für 100 ne Strebe ordern, das kommt ja dann günstiger...


----------



## zichl (29. August 2013)

Na, dort baut die der "Fachmann" ein. Das ist oft nicht unwichtig für die Garantie.


----------



## Strider (29. August 2013)

Als ob man einen Fachman bräuchte um 4 Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel anzuziehen....


----------



## ms303 (29. August 2013)

Um die weitere Garantie auf den Rahmen aufrecht zu erhalten schon...

Canyon könnte sich unter Umständen  quer stellen, wenn die Strebe in einem halben Jahr wieder reisst, und das nicht bei ihnen gemacht wurde.


----------



## Schraubenking (30. August 2013)

Als ob man einen Fachman bräuchte um 4 Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel anzuziehen....         Na dann viel Glück du Fachmann...


----------



## zichl (30. August 2013)

Also ich zahle lieber 100 und lasse die strebe anständig einbauen, hab keine Arbeit damit und auch keine Probleme falls es wieder ein Garantiefall wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (30. August 2013)

Schraubenking schrieb:


> Als ob man einen Fachman bräuchte um 4 Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel anzuziehen....         Na dann viel Glück du Fachmann...



Dazu kommen noch Bremssattel ausrichten, Schaltauge wechseln, Schaltwerk einstellen und ggf. Demontage der Kurbel samt Kettenblatt um die Schwinge zu tauschen. Bei meinem Nerve AM (2011er) wurde immerhin der komplette Hinterbau ersetzt.


----------



## Strider (31. August 2013)

Habe das wie gesagt schonmal gemacht und fand es nicht so schwer.
Aber ich mache auch sonst am Fahrrad fast alles selber. Muss man ja aber auch nicht....


----------



## habkeinrtlmehr (14. September 2013)

Oh Gott, ich habe mir jetzt einen Teil der Nacht um die Ohren gehauen um mir diesen und andere "Canyon Riss" Horror Threads durchzulesen. Keine Einzelfälle sondern Rahmenversagen am laufenden Band, vorprogrammiert, durch die ganze Modellpalette. Das ist ja der reine Wahnsinn, unfassbar. Ich wollte davor eingentlich in den nächsten Tagen viel Geld bei Canyon ausgeben. Das hat sich erledigt.

Katastrophale Konstruktionen, billigste Materialien und Verarbeitung, grottenschlechter Service. Canyon ist kein Rahmenbauer sondern einfach ein Komponenten Discounter, ein nutzloses Stück Aluminium bekommt man da einfach dazu hinterhergeworfen.

Der Laden ist doch nur noch im Geschäft, weil es einfach genügend dumme Leute gibt, die auf so ein Geschäftsmodell hereinfallen, weil ihnen eine vermeintlich tolle Kurbel oder Federgabel einfach verlockender erscheint als ein ordentlicher Rahmen.

Wahnsinn, ich bin schockiert. Ich hatte vor, das Tour Divide Race 2014 mit einem Canyon Alu Hardtail zu bestreiten. Was für eine Schnappsidee. Wenn der Schrott selbst den Feierabendradlern reihenweise um die Ohren fliegt. Gute Nacht.


----------



## MaXXimus (14. September 2013)

Nicht bei allen canyon bikes gibt es solche probleme. Habe ein strive das ich seit jahren hart rannehme ohne probleme.

aber du hast schon recht den ein all mountain bike von canyon würde ich mir auch nicht zulegen bevor die probleme mit den rahmenrissen aufhören.

mfg


----------



## MPille (14. September 2013)

Die 2013er haben diese Probleme nicht.


----------



## MaXXimus (14. September 2013)

Da würde ich jetzt mal sagen : abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## knuspi (14. September 2013)

Für alle die nicht länger auf Canyon warten wollen: Ich verkaufe die Sitzstrebe von meinem Canyon XC. Sie passt natürlich auch am AM.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/233455-canyon-sitzstrebe-fur-canyon-nerve-xc-am

Ich habe die Strebe seit Anfang letzten Jahres und sie hat schon 4000 km überstanden, ohne dass ein neuer Riss entstanden ist. Scheint also ein "gutes" Modell zu sein ;-) Eingebaut habe ich die Strebe damals selber, was kein größeres Problem darstellt. Wie es mit der Garantie aussieht, kann ich aber nicht sagen, also alles auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Strider (15. September 2013)

So Canyon schickt mir jetzt eine neue Strebe kostenlos zu. Die ist zwar schwarz aber was solls.
Im Endeffekt also echt wieder ordentlich gelaufen mit Canyon man muss nur hartnäckig sein und an den Leuten an der Hotline vorbei kommen. Sobald der Fall dann bei der Werkstatt gelandet ist sind auch Sachen möglich die nicht im Handbuch der Hotline stehen.


----------



## keyoshix (19. September 2013)

Strider schrieb:


> So Canyon schickt mir jetzt eine neue Strebe kostenlos zu. Die ist zwar schwarz aber was solls.
> Im Endeffekt also echt wieder ordentlich gelaufen mit Canyon man muss nur hartnäckig sein und an den Leuten an der Hotline vorbei kommen. Sobald der Fall dann bei der Werkstatt gelandet ist sind auch Sachen möglich die nicht im Handbuch der Hotline stehen.




Dir hat man die Strebe zugeschickt? Auf meine Nachfrage hin verweigerte man mir dies. Im Garantiefall muss dies vom Fachpersonal gewechselt werden war die Antwort. Bekommen habe ich eine tolle schwarze Strebe. Zahlen durfte ich den Wechsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (19. September 2013)

War es nicht ausserhalb der Garantie?


----------



## Strider (21. September 2013)

keyoshix schrieb:


> Dir hat man die Strebe zugeschickt? Auf meine Nachfrage hin verweigerte man mir dies. Im Garantiefall muss dies vom Fachpersonal gewechselt werden war die Antwort. Bekommen habe ich eine tolle schwarze Strebe. Zahlen durfte ich den Wechsel.



Jo da bist du nicht hartnäckig genug geblieben. Zu mir war der Service auch sehr unfreundlich und erst nach einigen Mails waren wir bei "schicken sie die Strebe mal ein, dann sehen wir weiter..."
Das mit der Garantie halte ich eh für Blödsinn, außer einem falschen Drehmoment kann man bei der Montage echt nichts falsch machen,


----------



## --Freeride-- (12. Januar 2014)

Gibt es hier was neues? Ich hab mal wieder einen Riss, lauf Canyon Hotline gibt es keine alten Rahmen mehr, sind ihnen vielleicht auch schon die Streben ausgegangen?


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (12. Januar 2014)

Hatte in meinem ja auch ne Riss in der Sitzstrebe direkt nach der Schweißnaht.
Der am Telefon, meinte zu mir dass ich das komplette Rad einschicken muss, nur die Strebe alleine reicht wohl net.
Auf einschicken hatte ich überhaupt keinen Bock da es mein einziges Rad ist, hab dann im Bikemarkt ne passende Strebe gefunden.

Hab dann nochmal angerufen und nen anderen am Telefon gehabt ob ich net einfach die Strebe einschicken kann, meinte der nur ne das geht net, die bekomm ich net einfach so.


----------



## --Freeride-- (12. Januar 2014)

Bei mir war es das letzte mal ok den Rahmen zu schicken, diesmal war es wieder das gleiche.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Juni 2014)

Bei meinem Nerve AM (2011er) habe ich nun auch einen Haarriss in der Sitzstrebe direkt über der Schweißnaht der Hinterradaufnahme nach dem Putzen vorgefunden. Das bike wird nur im Sommer bewegt worden und ist 3 Jahre alt. Ich mache keine Sprünge oder sonstwas. Hab erstmal ein paar Fotos zu Canyon geschickt.

Ich hoffe, Sie schicken mir nur eine Sitzstrebe bzw. haben noch eine vorrätig. Eine "komplette Demontage + Hinschicken" fände ich reichlich mühselig. Letztendlich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem bike aber hoffe, dass die Bearbeitung nicht allzu lange dauert.

Bin gespannt auf den Ablauf und werde hier berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Freeride-- (16. Juni 2014)

Zeig mal Bilder, ich bin die ganze letzte Saison mit Riss gefahren und hab es erst im Winter eingeschickt. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist selbst bei harter Fahrweise das Risswachstum nur langsam, so dass man da nicht all zu vorsichtig sein muss. Wenn Du eine spezielle Farbe hast, kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass es nur schwarze oder weise streben gibt.

Was immer geht ist den Rahmen einzuschicken, dann fallen die kosten für das zerlegen vom Rad weg. Ich hab nur den Rahmen eingeschickt und auch beim 2ten mal nach 3 Jahren nichts zahlen müssen...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Juni 2014)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Zeig mal Bilder, ich bin die ganze letzte Saison mit Riss gefahren und hab es erst im Winter eingeschickt. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist selbst bei harter Fahrweise das Risswachstum nur langsam, so dass man da nicht all zu vorsichtig sein muss. Wenn Du eine spezielle Farbe hast, kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass es nur schwarze oder weise streben gibt.
> 
> Was immer geht ist den Rahmen einzuschicken, dann fallen die kosten für das zerlegen vom Rad weg. Ich hab nur den Rahmen eingeschickt und auch beim 2ten mal nach 3 Jahren nichts zahlen müssen...



Fotos hab ich gerade nicht zur Hand aber Riss, Position und Farbe ist nahezu identisch wie post #1: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/haarriss-hinterbau-jpg.190247/
vielleicht nur einen Ticken länger.

Eine Frage zur Demontage: Hast Du den Rahmen komplett demontiert inkl. innenverlegter Schalthüllen und Steuersatz?


----------



## --Freeride-- (16. Juni 2014)

Naja, also der Riss auf dem Bild ist schon arg lang, wenn deiner noch länger ist, dann bitte sofort einschicken.
ich hab ihn komplett zerlegt, ich denke aber nicht, dass es ein problem ist, wenn Du das Innenlager, den Steuersatz und den Umwerfer inkl Zugführung dran lässt. Das sollte bei der Montage nicht stören und Du hast es nachher auch schneller wieder zusammen gesetzt. Ruf an, lass Dir nen Lieferschein senden und schick den Rahmen ein. Bei mir war es immer in 2 Wochen erledigt.


----------



## --Freeride-- (16. Juni 2014)

Naja, also der Riss auf dem Bild ist schon arg lang, wenn deiner noch länger ist, dann bitte sofort einschicken.
ich hab ihn komplett zerlegt, ich denke aber nicht, dass es ein problem ist, wenn Du das Innenlager, den Steuersatz und den Umwerfer inkl Zugführung dran lässt. Das sollte bei der Montage nicht stören und Du hast es nachher auch schneller wieder zusammen gesetzt. Ruf an, lass Dir nen Lieferschein senden und schick den Rahmen ein. Bei mir war es immer in 2 Wochen erledigt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Tip...erledigt.

Hab gerade angerufen..laaange Warteschleife, dann ein Durchkommen. Ein kurzer Blick auf meine Fotos und der Kommentar "Der Rücksendeschein ist unterwegs". "Damit kann ich nicht mehr fahren" sagte mir die überaus freundliche Mitarbeiterin. "Neuer Rahmen oder Strebe" ist möglich. Dauer insgesamt: 4-5 Wochen. Steuersatz kann aber drin bleiben. Auf die Montage der innenverlegten Züge freu ich mich jetzt schon *argh*.

Komplettbike hinschicken wären übrigens Montagekosten von 175€....so geht jetzt nur der Rahmen nach Koblenz.

Finde das sehr unkompliziert und bin vorerst zufrieden.


----------



## keyoshix (10. Juli 2014)

wie unterschiedlich es doch dort gehandelt wird. Ich musste unbedingt das ganze Rad einschicken und bekam nur eine neue Strebe in der falschen Farbe. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte die Wahl aber hab letztendlich aus Bequemlichkeit das ganze bike hingeschickt und bekomme nun einen kompletten neuen Hinterbau spendiert. Man hat mir angeboten, statt "orange", das "schwarz" anzubauen. Auf meine Frage, "ob noch irgendeine andere Farbe möglich wäre?" wurde mit JA....."weiss"...geantwortet. 

"Andere Farbe find ich gut" sagte ich!!! "Je bunter um so besser"...ich hätte auch blau oder grün genommen...war mir aber anfangs nicht so sicher. Man hat mich erstmal zu "schwarz überredet".

"Weiss" war nach etwas Überlegen aber doch mein Favorit, da dies ganz gut zum Sattel und Schriftzug passt. Ich hatte deshalb erneut ein Gespräch mit dem geduldigen Monteur und er sagte "kein Problem". Fand ich ziemlich okay!

Kostenpunkt alles: 84€ mit Montage + Versand. Find ich auch ziemlich fair, zumal die Lager neu sind, die sowie irgendwann fällig gewesen wären und das Schaltauge ist auch ganz neu.

Das einzige was mich etwas nervt, ist die lange Wartezeit (22-07) und das fehlende Feedback über den Status....fairerweise muss man anmerken, dass wir zur Zeit Saison haben.


----------



## boarder87 (15. Juli 2014)

Mich hat es nun auch zum zweiten mal erwischt.
Gerade mit dem Support unterhalten, aber sie wollen mindestens den kompletten Rahmen. Werd wohl alles außer die Laufräder einschicken, da ich keine Lust habe alle Züge aus- und wieder einzubauen. Kosten rund 100€ inkl Versand. Wenn neue Lager inklusive sind, wäre das natürlich top. Ist das die Regel oder nur eine Ausnahme?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Juli 2014)

@boarder87...bei mir wollten Sie auch den kompletten Rahmen. Ich hab alles inkl. Laufräder hingeschickt. Kosten bei mir ±85 Euro komplett mit Versand..so die Info am Telefon. Ausgetauscht wird der gesamte Hinterbau. Die damit "verbundenen Lager" sind inkl. ebenso wie ein neues Schaltauge. Scheint die Regel zu sein.


----------



## mohlo (19. September 2014)

Sind eigentlich immer noch Nerve AM-Fahrer betroffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (19. September 2014)

Ich hab auch den riss in der kettenstrebe.. Das bd wollte es im Winter einschicken. Das hat sich aber von selbst erledigt.  

Die strebe hat aber, mit riss, über ein Jahr gehalten. Trotz bikepark und hier und da doch härterem Gelände.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. September 2014)

das ist jetzt aber kein Riss, sondern zwei Knick...oder hab ich einen Knick in der Linse? ;-)


----------



## zichl (19. September 2014)

Genau wegen diesem Knick hat sich das mit dem Einschicken erledigt. ;-)

Aber hier nochmal ein Bild vom Riss.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. September 2014)

Sturz oder was is passiert?


----------



## mohlo (19. September 2014)

Holla die Waldfee! Der Bruch sieht ja ganz schön heftig aus. 
Ich werde in kürze auf das Strive AL (2015er) umsatteln.


----------



## zichl (19. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Sturz oder was is passiert?


Auf dem "flowing ten" in rabenberg zu schnell durch eine Kurve, wurde etwas heraus getragen und im Gras Hätte ich tun Baumstumpf versteckt. Ging zum Glück ohne Sturz aus...


----------



## BikerNB (1. Oktober 2014)

Schade das Canyon sich nicht geändert hat im Bereich der Sitzstrebe bei meinem 2012 Nerve XC ist der Riss nun auch entstanden und Canyon hat mir auf meinen matt schwarzen Rahmen zwei einzelne glänzende Sitzstreben verbaut ohne dies vorher mit abzusprechen. Wobei dies schon insgesamt der dritte Schaden an meinen Canyon ist. Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht ob Canyon diese doch wieder in schwarz tauscht??? Lt. AGB ist das Auslegungssache aber seit 2011 gibt es auch keine weißen Modelle mehr. Bei mir wird es auf jeden Fall kein Canyon mehr sein. Kaum Kilometer gefahren und nur Ärger.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Oktober 2014)

BikerNB schrieb:


> Schade das Canyon sich nicht geändert hat im Bereich der Sitzstrebe bei meinem 2012 Nerve XC ist der Riss nun auch entstanden und Canyon hat mir auf meinen matt schwarzen Rahmen zwei einzelne glänzende Sitzstreben verbaut ohne dies vorher mit abzusprechen. Wobei dies schon insgesamt der dritte Schaden an meinen Canyon ist. Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht ob Canyon diese doch wieder in schwarz tauscht??? Lt. AGB ist das Auslegungssache aber seit 2011 gibt es auch keine weißen Modelle mehr. Bei mir wird es auf jeden Fall kein Canyon mehr sein. Kaum Kilometer gefahren und nur Ärger.


Mir wurde auf eigenen Wunsch im Juli 2014 noch die weisse Sitzstrebe ausgetauscht. Insofern muss es noch welche gegeben haben. ;-). Hättest besser mal vorher explizit nachfragt. Man war bei mir sehr entgegenkommend. Gekostet hat mich das Ganze übrigens 85€ inkl. Umbau+Versand. Darin enthalten waren die Lager und ein neues Schaltauge. Find ich okay soweit obwohl es natürlich ärgerlich war so mitten in der Saison.


----------



## Nerve_nsaege (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich hatte letztes Jahr Probleme  mit der Sitzstrebe an meinem 2010er Nerve AM 9.0. Hier kam es sogar zum Riss bei der Fahrt. Glücklicherweise ist nichts passiert, da die Strebe erst beim Antreten nach dem Ende einer Abfahrt versagt hat. Habe das Rad eingeschickt und anstandslos nach kurzer Zeit den alten Hauptrahmen mit einem kompletten 2011er Hinterbau zugeschickt bekommen, der schon etwas stabiler aussieht als die 2010er Variante. An dieser Stelle an Canyon: Top Service!

Dann der Schock dieses Jahr beim Bikewaschen ein paar Tage vor der diesjährigen Transalp  . Hatte mich entschieden den Urlaub nicht abzusagen und soweit zu fahren, wie es geht und einfach etwas vorsichtiger bergab zu sein. Ich habe den Riss dann jeden Tag mehrmals inspiziert und konnte keine Ausweitung feststellen. Trotzdem war da ein latent mulmiges Gefühl, bis wir endlich am Lago angekommen waren, vorhanden. Wollte es nicht wieder bis zu einem Totalversagen kommen lassen und das Rad daher wieder eingeschickt. Habe jetzt das Bike knapp 3 Wochen nach dem Einschicken wieder und diesmal eine 2012er Sitzstrebe erhalten. Diesmal wurden jedoch bisweilen 99 € für den kompletten Service (Arbeitsaufwand, Teile, Versand) berechnet. Finde ich tendenziell ok, allerdings gab es keinen Kontakt vor der Reparatur zu mir. Da hätte ich mir zumindest eine Infomail mit der zu zahlenden Summe gewünscht.

Ich fahre größtenteils Forstwege hoch und Singletrails (S0, S1 bis S2) bergab. Für gröbere Sachen wie Parkeinsatz habe ich noch ein Torque FRX, das bis jetzt ordentlich fährt. Würde daher von einer Belastung im Einsatzbereich des Rades sprechen. Jetzt wird das Nerve wohl zur Tourenmaschine degradiert und zu Weihnachten gibt es ein Enduro für den täglichen Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (19. Oktober 2014)

Das Sitzstrebenproblem hat Canyon mal schön ausgesessen. Sitzt Angela Merkel da im Vorstand? Die anfälligen Sitzstreben gibt es ja nur bis Modelljahr 2012 (beim Nerve AM) und 2013 (beim Nerve XC). Canyon hat es ja nicht für notwendig erachtet, die Sitzstrebe technisch zu überarbeiten. Die Streben halten anscheinend im Schnitt gerade so lange, dass Canyon es bis Garantieende aussitzen kann - das ist reine BWL.

Siehe Statement von Canyon aus Januar 2013:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nerv...-der-sitztstrebe.469790/page-29#post-10272238
Zitat: "Wir haben diverse Änderungsschleifen hinter uns." - na klar. Trotzdem reißen/brechen die (ich behaupte: unveränderten) Streben offenbar weiterhin. Nach 2018 gibt es dann kein Rad mehr mit den anfälligen Streben innerhalb einer Garantie. Dann kann Canyon den Fall auf erledigt setzen und die Kunden haben einen Haufen Altmetall zuhause stehen. Kleiner Trost: Die Aluminium-Rohpreise sind zur Zeit recht stabil.


----------



## jaamaa (20. Oktober 2014)

Der hier so oft vorkommende Riss an der Strebe ist aber nicht von der Fahrweise oder dem Einsatzgebiet abhängig... natürlich in einem vernünftigen Rahmen!


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (8. November 2014)

Also ich denke mal bei mir kam das von eher etwas unangemessener Nutzung, geschont hab ich meins wirklich nicht, hab mir deswegen jetzt auch en Torque zugelegt.

Im normalen Trailbetrieb ohne große Sprünge etc. sollte das eigentlich net vorkommen.


----------



## Kadauz (11. November 2014)

Bin nun auch im Club der Nerve AM 09 Sitzstrebengeschädigten. Wurde von Canyon im Rahmen der Garantie (war knapp) getauscht.

Mal an einer etwas anderen stelle:


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. November 2014)

Nerve_nsaege schrieb:


> ...Diesmal wurden jedoch bisweilen 99 € für den kompletten Service (Arbeitsaufwand, Teile, Versand) berechnet. Finde ich tendenziell ok, allerdings gab es keinen Kontakt vor der Reparatur zu mir. Da hätte ich mir zumindest eine Infomail mit der zu zahlenden Summe gewünscht.
> Ich fahre größtenteils Forstwege hoch und Singletrails (S0, S1 bis S2) bergab. Für gröbere Sachen wie Parkeinsatz habe ich noch ein Torque FRX, das bis jetzt ordentlich fährt. Würde daher von einer Belastung im Einsatzbereich des Rades sprechen. Jetzt wird das Nerve wohl zur Tourenmaschine degradiert und zu Weihnachten gibt es ein Enduro für den täglichen Einsatz.


 
Meine Erfahrung: das Meiste erfährt man telefonisch vorher. Ich hatte schon zwei Retouren (XC und AM) zu Canyon und wurde IMMER im Vorwege informiert. Ansonsten fahr ich auch nur S0-S2.

Mein Nerve AM hat mich übrigens damals 1350€ gekostet und das ist es auch wert...nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es ist kein bike mit seele oder hat die Ausstrahlung und Dauerhaltbarkeit eines Nicolais/Liteville aber die kosten ja auch das 2-3fache. Bin letztens auf einem sehr geilen Rotwild gefahren und werde das Nerve langfristig auch degradieren..


----------



## Markus_XC (21. Mai 2015)

Ich befinde mich mit meinem 2010er Nerve XC nun auch im Club der Sitzstrebengeschädigten. Habe vor 4 Wochen einen Haarriss in der Bremsaufnahme entdeckt. Hatte es vor knapp 2 Jahren technisch nochmal aufgerüstet. Dummerweise habe ich eine tolle Farbe außerhalb des üblichen schwarz/weiß gewählt, die zudem ziemlich selten zu sein scheint (was ich so bei meiner Internetrecherche feststellen konnte). Nachdem die erste Ersatzstrebe (eine 2009er) tatsächlich in blau kam, musste ich beim Einbau feststellen, dass die nicht passt und verzogen war. Also angerufen und zurück. Meine Ersatz-Ersatzstrebe bekomm ich nun die Tage in weiß (zur Auswahl standen nur noch weiß und violett), was bei einem blauen Rahmen mit schwarzen Komponenten wahrscheinlich wie ein geflicktes Unfallauto aussehen wird. Die Damen am Telefon waren an sich sehr nett und freundlich. Aber das hilft bei dem nicht vorhanden Support auch nicht weiter. In blau bekomm ich nix mehr und umlackieren ist prinzipiell nicht drin, obwohl man es machen könnte. So wurde es mir heut am Telefon gesagt. D.h., das darf ich selbstverständlich auf meine Kosten übernehmen. Interessiert ja scheinbar in Koblenz niemanden. Was macht schon 1 Kunde, wenn ganze Serien ausverkauft sind... Den Farbcode bekomm ich auch nicht, was noch das Mindeste gewesen wäre. Schade Canyon, aber der "Kundenservice" geht gar nicht. Wenn ich 6 Jahre Garantie gebe und das Problem weitreichend bekannt ist, dann muss ich auch entsprechend Teile vorhalten! Sonst verkommen MTBs zum Wegwerf-Artikel. Ich kauf kein Canyon mehr. Werd mein geliebtes Bike auch nach und nach degradieren, da es als MTB nicht mehr geeignet ist und mir ein stabileres Tourenbike suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (22. Mai 2015)

Hi Markus,
schade, dass du jetzt auch die Erfahrung hast machen müssen.
Ich habe das Thema bereits schon zweimal erleben dürfen/müssen :-(
Kann daher deine Erfahrungen nur unterstreichen und dem Servicegedanken von Canyon nur nochmals ein ganz dickes Minus geben !
Auch wenn die Bikes von Canyon im Preis-/Leistungsvergleich nicht schlecht sind, kommt mir ein Bike mit diesem Logo nicht mehr in die Garage. Ich fahre inzwischen Liteville, da hat man Ruhe und einen erstklassigen Service!


----------



## jaamaa (22. Mai 2015)

Ich habe es damals dreimal durchgemacht... war auch nicht so doll. 
Nun fahre ich schon in der 4.Saison mein neues Bike und bin total glücklich. Allerdings hat mein komplettes Bike soviel gekostet wie ein LV901 Rahmenset....  ist ein Torque... natürlich von Canyon


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Mai 2015)

Silberpfeil1965 schrieb:


> ...
> Kann daher deine Erfahrungen nur unterstreichen und dem Servicegedanken von Canyon nur nochmals ein ganz dickes Minus geben !
> Auch wenn die Bikes von Canyon im Preis-/Leistungsvergleich nicht schlecht sind, kommt mir ein Bike mit diesem Logo nicht mehr in die Garage. Ich fahre inzwischen Liteville, da hat man Ruhe und einen erstklassigen Service!



Bei mir ists genau umgekehrt. Ich hab zwar auch Probleme mit dem Lack und der Strebe gehabt, tendiere aber eher dazu mir wieder ein Canyon zuzulegen. Ich bin mehrfach schon ein Liteville gefahren und ich hatte dabei kein Aha-Erlebnis, sorry....ich hab den Federweg hinten kaum gespürt...eher bei meinem Canyon, weil ich wohl eher das plushy Fahrfeeling mag..ist wohl Geschmackssache. Ich kenne auch jemandem mit einem 301 und das Thema "Hinterbau" und "Ansprechverhalten" ist ein Dauerthema bei ihm. Bei meinem Canyon hatte ich damit nie ein Thema...auch hier im Forum wird daraus ein regelrechter Optimierungshype betrieben, sorry...mir zuviel.

Der "Service" bei Liteville ist sicherlich sehr gut aber der hat bei Canyon auch immer funktioniert (Ansprechpartner, gesicherter Ablauf, ausgetauschte Ware, Ersatzteile).

Sehe es auch nicht ein, 2x € für nur einen Massenware-Rahmen auszugeben, der im Prinzip auch nur von Schweissrobotern aus Taiwan gemacht wird (zugegebenermassen mit toller Kefü und Detaillösungen)...für die fette Kohle erwarte ich aber etwas inländisches individuelles wie zu z.B. das ICB 2.0 in Stahl oder ein Nicolai Ion, Helius. Alternative wäre etwas, was mein Herz anspricht wie z.B. ein Santa Cruz oder Niner.

Hab übrigens gerade wieder in mein Canyon investiert: ein neuer Dämpfer mit besserem Ansprechverhalten....macht wieder richtig Spaß bei kleiner Investition.


----------



## Markus_XC (23. Mai 2015)

@ Sven: Ich stimme dir generell zu. kein Hersteller ist perfekt, jedes Bike fährt sich anders. Jeder soll sich das raussuchen, was seinem Fahrstil an nächsten Kommt. Ich habe auch mitbekommen, dass Leute einen Garantiefall bei Canyon hatten und nach dem Tausch war alles in bester Ordnung. Es geht überall mal etwas schief. Bei Nerve AM und XC aber leider zu häufig und zu regelmäßig. Und wenn die neue Strebe nach 6 Monaten wieder einreißt, so wie bei einigen Usern hier im Thread... darauf hab ich keinen Bock. Mein Vertrauen in die Stabilität ist leider ziemlich hinüber.
Bei meinem Nerve war es sozusagen Liebe auf den ersten Blick (ist auch mein erstes Fully)  und ich werde dieses Bike niemals entsorgen. Im schlimmsten Fall muss ich alles demontieren und der Rahmen kommt an die Wand. Aber gefahren werden wohl nur noch leichte Touren auf Waldwegen o.ä.. Ich finde es erschreckend, dass das Sitzstrebenproblem seit Jahren bekannt ist, aber von Seiten des Herstellers nichts passiert, um das Problem zu lösen. In der Autoindustrie gibts ja auch Rückrufaktionen. Warum nicht in der Bikeindustrie? Und dass nur die minimalsten Garantieansprüche abgehandelt werden, finde ich schade. Naja, ist halt BWL und Firmenpolitik... Da es mein erstes Fully ist, ist es sowieso mal Zeit, etwas ganz neues zu testen. Getreu dem Motto: Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter.  Ein Santa Cruz werd ich mir wohl nicht zulegen, fantastische Bikes, aber nahezu unbezahlbar.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Mai 2015)

Hey Markus, kann ich verstehen mit dem "neu ausprobieren wollen". Bei mir hat die Strebe erst nach 2,5 Jahren das Zeitliche gesegnet. Jetzt fahr ich das Canyon wieder erst seit 6 Monaten sehr unregelmässig...zu 90% eher mein Stahlbike.
Was ich nicht einsehe, ist das was die Industrie zur Zeit mit dem Kunden macht. 26 Zoll-Bikes sind auf einmal nicht mehr fahrbar und es gibt nur noch neue "bessere" 27,5+29Zoll-XC/AM  bikes, was zur Folge hat, dass ich meinen Kram vom 26-Zoll-Canyon nicht an einen Alternativ-Rahmen verbauen kann...sehr ärgerlich.
Was könnte ich machen? Neues AM-Bike für 2.500-3000€ kaufen in 27,5 Zoll und den Rest in die Vitrine fürs hardtail legen!?...hmmh...lohnt sich das?
Alternative:
Canyon weiterfahren und alle 1-2,5 Jahre für 80€ einen neuen frisch lackierten Hinterbau montieren lassen inkl. neuer Lager, Schaltauge und Kartonage....quasi eine flatrate solange es das crash-replacement gibt....klingt für mich attraktiver, zumal man zur Zeit sehr günstig an hochwertige 26-Zoll-Komponenten kommt.

Zu deinem Beispiel: "seit Jahren bekannt ist, aber von Seiten des Herstellers nichts passiert, um das Problem zu lösen. In der Autoindustrie gibts ja auch Rückrufaktionen."

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem noch einen 3-Zylinder Skoda Fabia...es ist seit x-Jahren bekannt, dass die Motoren ab 100000km/4Jahren ein Problem mit der Längung der Steuerkette haben...passiert ist da auch nichts. Rückrufaktion: Pusteblume. ..ist also nicht immer so. Mein jetziger Citroen Berlingo neigt auch zu einer polternden Hinterachse...Rückrufaktion: Fehlanzeige.

Es gibt also viele Beispiele in der Industrie, dass gewisse Schwachstellen an Konstruktionen, nicht automatisch zu RR-Aktionen führen aber durchaus kulant behandelt werden. Bei Canyon, Skoda und Citroen ist das alles sehr ähnlich, wobei ich finde, dass sich Canyon hier sehr grosszügig anstellt. Ich hatte bei meinem damaligen Nerve XC ein paar Blässchen unterm Eloxal und es wurde anstandlos der ganze Rahmen ausgetauscht und umgebaut für 0€...wo hat man das schon mal?

Beim Bike-Fachhandel vor Ort oder im Autohaus ist das Kulanzverhalten immer sehr viel komplizierter gewesen.

Deshalb...neues bike bei mir erstmal nicht, es sei denn ich entdecke irgendwo einen "neuen" Rahmen in 26 Zoll, der mich mehr anspricht und an den ich meine alten Canyon-Teile austauschen/verbauen kann wie z.B. ein Nicolai Helius AM in 20 Zoll..meine Traumvorstellung und mein Traumrahmen...aber wie Du schon sagst..andere schöne Töchter, wer weiss


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Mai 2015)

Inspiriert durch diesen thread habe ich mir mal wieder meine Sitzstrebe angeschaut...tatsächlich ist es nach ca. 10-15 Flachland-Ausfahrten in einem Jahr wieder passiert...der Riss ist da..ich könnte k0t7en....eventuell überdenke ich nochmal meine Meinung und schau mich nach einem anderen Rahmen um. Das Canyon wird nur im Sommer bewegt, meistens flaches CC und maximal S1-2...nix dolles.


----------



## jaamaa (24. Mai 2015)

Du wirst da nie deinen Frieden finden. Das kann immer wieder passieren, unabhängig von der Belastung. Hat angeblich was mit der Schweißnaht zu tun....  wie die da auf dem dünnen Rohr gesetzt wurde. Entweder man erwischt eins wo es hält oder man hat Pech. 
Da es meiner Meinung nach ein Konstruktionsfehler zu seinen scheint und Canyon  bis heute nicht nach gebessert hat, war damals eine Trennung für mich die beste Entscheidung. Obwohl es ein tolles Bike ist, habe ich  keine Zukunft für uns beide gesehen. Hat ja irgendwie auch was mit Vertrauen beim fahren zu tun. 

Ist aber wohl ein Ausrutscher, die anderen Modelle halten ganz ordentlich. Deshalb bin ich bei Canyon geblieben. Hatte zwar nach einer Alternative geschaut, aber irgendwie nichts ordentliches gefunden.
Das LV 901 konnte ich auch mal testen. Einzig das bessere Ansprechverhalten der Gabel fiel mir auf... war aber auch ne Totem. Ansonsten ähnlich...  nur viel teurer. Und die Optik ist ja auch  fast identisch. In Saalbach  hatten mich letztes Jahr oben auf dem Berg ein paar Leute angesprochen.  Haben gute 15 min über mein Bike und die Hammerschmidt  geplaudert, bis ich sie, als sie von LV redeten, darauf hinweisen musste, es handelt sich hierbei um ein Torque


----------



## Markus_XC (25. Mai 2015)

Mein Bike hat ja sage und schreibe 5 Jahre gehalten. Dabei ist es aber nicht an der üblichen Stelle gerissen, sondern am Gewinde der Bremsaufnahme. Ok, ich hab es aus beruflichen Gründen bisher nur auf ca. 8500 km geschafft, was wahrlich nicht viel ist. Ebenso musste es Sommer wie Winter herhalten. Auf Schnee macht es eben auch sehr viel Spaß  Überwiegend leichte Touren und auch mal technische Anteile (im Rahmen des Zumutbaren). Ich hoffe, dass ich bald meine neue Sitzstrebe bekomme, dann such ich mir einen Lackierer und lass es auf meine Kosten entweder blau oder schwarz lackieren. Meine Garantie läuft nächstes Jahr aus, dann darf ich die Strebe, sofern es denn noch Ersatz gibt, voll bezahlen und wieder selbst lackieren lassen. Ich weiß nicht, ob sich sowas lohnt. Mir scheint das ein Wegwerf-Artikel zu sein. Hilft nur noch den Rahmen zu strippen und an die Wand zu hängen. 
Ich bin ja auch noch total Oldschool und technisch längst überholt auf 26" und 3x9-Schaltung unterwegs. Dass sowas überhaupt noch fahren darf, bei den riesigen Nachteilen ggü. 27,5" und 29" *Ironie aus* 

Da ich im Sommer 1 Woche Bikeurlaub machen wollte, muss ich überlegen, ob ich mit dem Bike fahren will oder ob ich mir doch noch was neues zulege. Canyon wirds nicht mehr sein, auch wenn das Problem wohl nur bei Nerve XC und AM auftrat. Die Frage ist auch, ob ich soviel Geld für ein Liteville ausgeben will. Ok, der Strive-Rahmen ist auch alles andere als günstig.


----------



## bobais (22. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist gerade die Strebe zum dritten Mal gerissen, genaugenommen fahre ich immer mit dem Riß herum und lasse ihn dann über den Winter reparieren. Nach ein paar hundert Kilometern ist der Riß dann wieder da. 
Ärgerlich das es keine endgültige Lösung dafür gibt bzw. geben wird und der Spass jedes mal 100 Euro (Versand & Rep.) kostet.


----------



## Kadauz (22. Juni 2015)

Deine Gelassenheit möchte ich haben... Beim ersten Riss habe ich mein AM (mit neuer Sitzstrebe) zum Schleuderpreis verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobais (22. Juni 2015)

Hab mich damit abgefunden - solange ich meine Mambagrünen Teile noch bekomme rede mir das ganze so gut es geht schön:
* Jedes Jahr neue Hinterbaulager
* Letzes Jahr dann zusätzlich noch den kompletten Rahmen wegen Haarrissen an der Dämpferaufnahme.
Aber frustrierent ist das ganze schon, nächstes Jahr läuft die Garantie aus, dann überleg ich mir was.

Wobei ich sagen muss dass ich da mit der Garantieabwicklung/Kundendienst stehts sehr zufrieden war.


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Juni 2015)

Müsstest du nicht, da dann schon das dritte mal ausgebessert werden würde.
Nur so als Tip.

Aber da ist die Frage wie kulant Canyon ist und dir ggf etwas anderes anbietet.


----------



## filiale (22. Juni 2015)

bobais schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss dass ich da mit der Garantieabwicklung/Kundendienst stehts sehr zufrieden war.



Als Stammkunde wirste da noch mit Bier begrüßt


----------



## bobais (22. Juni 2015)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Müsstest du nicht, da dann schon das dritte mal ausgebessert werden würde.
> Nur so als Tip.


Das gilt aber meines Wissen nur bei Gewährleistung (nicht für die Garantie) oder irre ich mich ?

@filiale
Vielleicht liegt nächstes mal eine Dose im Karton


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Juni 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Du wirst da nie deinen Frieden finden...Deshalb bin ich bei Canyon geblieben. Hatte zwar nach einer Alternative geschaut, aber irgendwie nichts ordentliches gefunden.
> Das LV 901 konnte ich auch mal testen......



Ich hab ein Liteville 301 in L  probegefahren und mir ein ähnliches letzte Woche über kleinanzeigen ebay gegönnt...ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, was das Fahrgefühl angeh t....trotzdem bin ich das Nerve gerne gefahren...



Markus_XC schrieb:


> Da ich im Sommer 1 Woche Bikeurlaub machen wollte, muss ich überlegen, ob ich mit dem Bike fahren will oder ob ich mir doch noch was neues zulege. Canyon wirds nicht mehr sein, auch wenn das Problem wohl nur bei Nerve XC und AM auftrat. Die Frage ist auch, ob ich soviel Geld für ein Liteville ausgeben will. Ok, der Strive-Rahmen ist auch alles andere als günstig.



Ein gebrauchtes Liteville in 26" (z.B. MK6-8) ist ein guter Ersatz und durchaus bezahlbar für ca. 1,5k auf dem bikemarkt zu bekommen...man muss nur etwas beobachten und dann zuschlagen (bei mir 1 Woche jeden Morgen sehr früh). Meines Achtes lohnt es sich, hier zuzuschlagen, denn man bekommt hier ein schon sehr ausgereiftes bike fürs Geld mit schönen Detaillösungen am bike (Schaltauge-Verstärkung, Zugführung). Ausserdem ist der Service von Liteville sehr viel agiler und schneller als der von Canyon.



bobais schrieb:


> Bei mir ist gerade die Strebe zum dritten Mal gerissen, genaugenommen fahre ich immer mit dem Riß herum und lasse ihn dann über den Winter reparieren. Nach ein paar hundert Kilometern ist der Riß dann wieder da.
> Ärgerlich das es keine endgültige Lösung dafür gibt bzw. geben wird und der Spass jedes mal 100 Euro (Versand & Rep.) kostet.



Bei mir ist die Strebe letztes Jahr im Juli ausgetauscht worden und ich hab sie aufgrund der Gewährleistungsfrist diesmal umsonst ausgeliefert bekommen..wieso musstest Du zahlen?...achja..insgesamt 3.5 Wochen Wartezeit...diese Woche solls zurückkommen.
..

Das Canyon ist so gut wie verkauft.


----------



## bobais (22. Juni 2015)

Nach der Gewährleistungszeit müsste ich selbst bezahlen - zb. beim komplette Rahmentausch warens ca. 200 Euro.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2015)

3x repariert und funzt immer noch nicht = Wandlung mit Abzug für Benutzung.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Juni 2015)

Hab meinen Rahmen jetzt wieder. Sitzstrebe wurde ausgetauscht. Immerhin 0€. Dafür wurde mir beim Transport das Schaltauge zerstört, was ich recht ärgerlich find. Ersatz ist zum Glück vorhanden. Hab jetzt einen Käufer gefunden, der das komplette bike haben will für kleines Geld. 3 Kreuze. Canyon ist erstmal kein Thema mehr für mich...mir reichts.


----------



## bobais (26. Juni 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hab meinen Rahmen jetzt wieder. Sitzstrebe wurde ausgetauscht. Immerhin 0€.



Kurze Frage- wie hast du das geschafft ? Ich musste bisher immer bezahlen ... 
(Strebenwechsel ca. 100€ Rahmenwechsel komplett ca. 200€)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Juni 2015)

bobais schrieb:


> Kurze Frage- wie hast du das geschafft ? Ich musste bisher immer bezahlen ...
> (Strebenwechsel ca. 100€ Rahmenwechsel komplett ca. 200€)



In 7/14 hab ich schon mal eingeschickt wegen "Strebenanriss", Hinterbau wurde komplett ausgetauscht, und damit soll ich eine erneute 2jährige Gewährleistung erhalten haben. Das wäre somit "kostenlos", so sagte mir der freundliche Herr bei Canyon vor einem Monat (5/15).

Dieses Mal wurde übrigens nur die Strebe selber ausgetauscht...nicht der Hinterbau.


----------



## JohnHope (25. August 2015)

Hallo Haarrissgeschädigte,
beoabachte die Berichte seid meinem 2 Haarris am Nerve 2010. Jetzt fahre ich bereits den 2013 Rahmen und der Haarris ist zum 4 mal da. Hält bei mir max. 12 Monate. Canyon bietet mir ein erneutes Wechseln der Sitzstrebe an. Aber was bringt das? Die Garantie läuft bald ab. Wandlung kämme nicht in Frage. Was soll ich machen?


----------



## jaamaa (25. August 2015)

Reparieren und dann verkaufen. Ist so wie es ist!


----------



## drhaxxx (25. August 2015)

Ich geselle mich mal zu euch Haarisslern dazu... Bei mir war es aber kein Nerve, sondern mein Torque EX - der Witz an der Sache ist, dass ich die Kiste er seit dem 1. August habe... Bilder sind mal bei Canyon, mal schauen was das gibt. Ist echt toll wenn die Kiste neu ist und mal eigtl was davon haben will.

Was ist denn hier die durchschnittliche Dauer eines Rahmentauschs?


----------



## jaamaa (25. August 2015)

Ein Torque? Klingt ja dramatisch! 
An welcher Stelle ist der Riss denn? Und hättest du mal ein Foto?


----------



## drhaxxx (25. August 2015)

Dramatisch ist da nichts, bisher nur Feldwege und Straße gefahren... hier ein Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (25. August 2015)

Dramatisch dass es ein Torque ist!

Ist das die Verstärkung Oberrohr/Sattelrohr? Und wo ist da der Riss... sehe irgendwie nix?


----------



## drhaxxx (25. August 2015)

Genau, ist das Dreieck zwischen Sattel- und Oberrohr. Wie gesagt, winziger Haarriss - und nur durch starkes Knarzen und genaues Suchen entdeckt..
Erkennt man auf dem Foto schwer, ist ein Längsriss auf der Fläche in Richtung Schweißnaht,


----------



## jaamaa (25. August 2015)

Ja, schwer zu erkennen. Da bin ich mit aber ziemlich sicher, dass es sich hier echt um eine Ausnahme handelt...  vielleicht hat einer das Blech zu doll gebogen.  Bei den Nerve Streben handelt es sich meiner Meinung nach eher um einen Konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## drhaxxx (25. August 2015)

Denke auch, dass es ein Material oder Fertigungsfehler war. Was man hier von den Nerves liest ist ja mehr als Abenteuerlich.... :O


----------



## jaamaa (25. August 2015)

Hab schon Angst bekommen... denke aber, dass ich trotzdem gleich gut schlafen kann. Meine Torque-Welt ist doch noch in Ordnung


----------



## bobais (27. August 2015)

JohnHope schrieb:


> Hallo Haarrissgeschädigte,
> beoabachte die Berichte seid meinem 2 Haarris am Nerve 2010. Jetzt fahre ich bereits den 2013 Rahmen und der Haarris ist zum 4 mal da. Hält bei mir max. 12 Monate. Canyon bietet mir ein erneutes Wechseln der Sitzstrebe an. Aber was bringt das? Die Garantie läuft bald ab. Wandlung kämme nicht in Frage. Was soll ich machen?


Wenn Sie wenigstens den Anstand hätten und einem die Strebe kostenfrei zuschicken würden. Mir wurde die Verwendung des Rades untersagt und ich soll es Einschicken. Reparaturdauer laut Kundendienst 4 Wochen. Also 5-6 inklusive Postweg. Das die Saison damit gelaufen ist intessiert keinen, warum auch verkauft ist verkauft. Auf meine letzte E-Mail gibts seit 3 Wochen keine Antwort. Ich will einfach nur eine dauerhafte Lösung.


----------



## autin (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo an Alle,..
Bei meinem Nerve XC Bj.2010 ist heute der Hinterbau komplett gebrochen..sehr ärgerlich,..zum Glück hat es mich nicht aufgestellt,..;-(
Gibt es womöglich noch eine Kulanzlösung von Canyon? Kann jemand darüber berichten?
Ich werde Morgen nachfragen aber ich bezweifle ob derzeit jemand anwesend ist bei Canyon, und ich möchte vorher Fotos machen.
Bis jetzt war ich schwer begeistert von dem Bike, würde es ungern abgeben.

L.G..August


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Dezember 2015)

6 Jahre Garantie, oder?


----------



## jaamaa (28. Dezember 2015)

Ja, sollten 6 sein.
Was ist denn wo genau gebrochen?


----------



## autin (28. Dezember 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 6 Jahre Garantie, oder?


Danke,..bin dabei die Unterlagen herauszusuchen.
Ich hoffe der Hinterbau zählt zum Rahmen,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## autin (28. Dezember 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ja, sollten 6 sein.
> Was ist denn wo genau gebrochen?


Hinterbau-Strebe, auf der rechten Seite...werde morgen ein Foto posten,..


----------



## autin (28. Dezember 2015)

Ja,..es sind lt. Handbuch 6 Jahre,..


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann Dir nur raten, austauschen lassen und dann verkaufen. Ich kenne keinen, der das Canyon artgerecht bewegt hat und keinen Riss hatte.


----------



## autin (29. Dezember 2015)




----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur raten, austauschen lassen und dann verkaufen. Ich kenne keinen, der das Canyon artgerecht bewegt hat und keinen Riss hatte.


Dann hat der nächste das Problem und der verkauft es auch wieder weiter, das ist ein Faß ohne Boden...


----------



## Kadauz (29. Dezember 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann hat der nächste das Problem und der verkauft es auch wieder weiter, das ist ein Faß ohne Boden...



Nein, da Canyon nur dem Erstbesitzer Garantie zuspricht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Dezember 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann hat der nächste das Problem und der verkauft es auch wieder weiter, das ist ein Faß ohne Boden...


Ich habs an einen älteren Kollegen verkauft, der damit Feldwege fährt. Für ihn kein Problem zumal er die ganze Fuhre mit frisch geservicter Gabel und Dämpfer für 750€ bekommen hat. Selbst als Teileträger war das ein fairer deal.


----------



## jaamaa (29. Dezember 2015)

So wird man aber nicht unbedingt glücklich, deshalb würde ich die auch raten es zu verkaufen. 
Brechen kann so'n Rohr immer... von jedem Hersteller. Aber ich denke bei dieser Modellreihe ist die Strebe einfach unglücklich konstruiert. Deshalb habe ich meins damals auch verkauft (3x der Mist reicht) und mir später ein Torque geholt... was nun schon seit 3 Jahren problemlos läuft


----------



## dasLasso (29. Dezember 2015)

Uebel. Mir grauts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## autin (11. Januar 2016)

Heute,....nachdem ich zweimal erfolglos bei Canyon angerufen habe kam am späten Nachmittag das Antwortmail (..habe am 29.12.2015 das erste Mal geschrieben).

Sie schreiben das ich "es" einsenden soll um die Garantieansprüche zu prüfen.

Was einschicken,..das ganze Bike,..den Rahmen, oder nur den Hinterbau?
Und,..auf meine Kosten,,..und wenn kein Garantieanspruch besteht?

Wie ist das bei euch Betroffene gelaufen?

Danke für die Infos,..

L.G..August


----------



## axrobeico (11. Januar 2016)

Wenn dann musst du mindestens den Rahmen einschicken, nur Hinterbau/Sitzstrebe wollen sie nicht.
Kannst auch das ganze Rad einschicken, dann musst du aber damit rechnen, dass dir Montage/Demontage in Rechnung gestellt wird. 

Ich habe damals einen Rücksendeschein per email bekommen, den klebst du aufs Paket und musst erstmal nichts zahlen, das Porto kommt aber dann mit auf die Rechnung. 
Ich würde dir raten am Telefon so lange nach jemanden Vorgesetzten zu verlangen bis du ihn bekommst, denn mit denen lässt sich reden, dass du evtl nur das Teil bezahlen musst und z.B. auf die Arbeitsleistung Rabatt bekommst. So war es glaub ich bei mir damals.


----------



## autin (11. Januar 2016)

axrobeico schrieb:


> Wenn dann musst du mindestens den Rahmen einschicken, nur Hinterbau/Sitzstrebe wollen sie nicht.
> Kannst auch das ganze Rad einschicken, dann musst du aber damit rechnen, dass dir Montage/Demontage in Rechnung gestellt wird.
> 
> Ich habe damals einen Rücksendeschein per email bekommen, den klebst du aufs Paket und musst erstmal nichts zahlen, das Porto kommt aber dann mit auf die Rechnung.
> Ich würde dir raten am Telefon so lange nach jemanden Vorgesetzten zu verlangen bis du ihn bekommst, denn mit denen lässt sich reden, dass du evtl nur das Teil bezahlen musst und z.B. auf die Arbeitsleistung Rabatt bekommst. So war es glaub ich bei mir damals.




Danke,..
Rücksendeschein gibt es für Österreich nicht...

L,G..August


----------



## autin (11. Februar 2016)

Danke an Canyon,..
..habe heute einen neuen Rahmen bekommen,..dürfte ein 2013er Modell sein,..Nerve AL8.0
Ich hoffe das der Dämpfer passt.

Ich freue mich,..


----------



## axrobeico (11. Februar 2016)

Nicht schlecht, einfach so oder mit Verhandlungen?


----------



## Markus_XC (11. Februar 2016)

Als ich vor knapp einem Jahr einen Haarriss in meiner Sitzstrebe entdeckt hab, war es gar kein Problem, dass ich sie ausgebaut und separat eingeschickt hab. Hatte keine Lust, mein Bike 5 Wochen in Koblenz abzustellen und dafür auch noch 2x 250 km zu fahren. Portokosten wurden mir dann nachträglich in Rechnung gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (12. Februar 2016)

Markus_XC schrieb:


> Als ich vor knapp einem Jahr einen Haarriss in meiner Sitzstrebe entdeckt hab, war es gar kein Problem, dass ich sie ausgebaut und separat eingeschickt hab. Hatte keine Lust, mein Bike 5 Wochen in Koblenz abzustellen und dafür auch noch 2x 250 km zu fahren. Portokosten wurden mir dann nachträglich in Rechnung gestellt.


Hatte gleiches Szenario letztes Jahr. Da musste ich aber das Bike einschicken.


----------



## autin (13. Februar 2016)

axrobeico schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, einfach so oder mit Verhandlungen?


Ja,.....Kommunikation über e-mail und Telefon war unmöglich.
Aber über die Facebook-Seite hatte ich mit einem gewissen Fabian geschrieben,..und das hat total super funktioniert.
Sehr bemüht um schnelle Antwort und schnelle Lösung!
Habe den Rahmen einschickt,...und einen neuen,  (sieht aus wie 2013er Modell) bekommen.!
Ohne Portokosten!!!

Das bedeutet,..meine Freunde und ich bleiben Canyon treu..


----------



## Waldbewohner78 (6. Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich wollte mal kurz meinen Senf zum Canyon Service dazugeben.
Im Jahr 2011 habe Ich ein Nerve Am gekauft und mittlerweile ist die Sitzstrebe zum 3ten mal gerissen. Jetzt ist ja bald die Garantie vorbei und daraufhin habe Ich mich schon halb damit abgefunden mir einen Neuen Rahmen eines anderen Herstellers zu kaufen.
Ich hab das ganze nochmals Canyon eingeschickt und mir wurde gesagt das Sie nun dieses mal von mir 119Euro für den Tausch der Sitzstrebe haben wollen. Das habe Ich nicht Aktzeptiert und einen Vorgesetzten verlangt. Der hat sich promt bei mir gemeldet und war sehr um eine Lösung bemüht. Mir wurde dann ein 2013 Rahmen versprochen. Inklusive Steckachse und Steuersatz usw..
Die Farbe konnte Ich mir auch noch raussuchen.
Und voila: Der Rahmen ist da. Nagelneu.
Da kann Ich nur sagen: *Danke Canyon. Super Service*. 
Und somit wird auch mein nächstes Bike wieder ein Canyon.
Produktions - oder Konstruktionsfehler gibt es immer wieder. Bei allen Herstellern. Die Frage ist nur wie der Hersteller dann mit dem Kunden umgeht. In meinem Fall bin Ich sehr zufrieden.
Weiter so Canyon


----------



## derwolf02 (6. Februar 2017)

Waldbewohner78 schrieb:


> ...
> Weiter so Canyon



Wie bitte?
Was wäre denn, wenn du wegen einer der gerissenen Sitzstreben gestürzt wärst und jetzt im Rollstuhl sitzen würdest? Fändest du diese Vorgehensweise dann immer noch gut? Ein Freund von mir hatte genau wegen diesem Riss einen schlimmen Sturz bei ner Abfahrt und in der Folge einen Haarriss im Halswirbel. Glücklicherweise folgenlos verheilt, aber es war knapp.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass bei so einem gravierenden Mangel eine Rückrufaktion stattfinden hätte müssen. So und nicht anders geht man richtig mit Produktions- und Konstruktionsfehlern um. 
Re-aktiv kulant sein ist schön und gut (so wie in deinem Fall) - aber man nimmt auch billigend in Kauf, dass was Schlimmes passieren könnte - und das ist in meinen Augen unverantwortlich!


----------



## filiale (6. Februar 2017)

Bei bereits 2 gerissenen Kettenstreben heißt es, es wurde immer wieder der gleiche Fehler eingebaut, wissentlich. Das steht jetzt nicht unbedingt für guten Service. Ich hätte eine verbesserte Version erwartet. Auch daß Du erst Druck machen mußtest um nicht selbst Geld mitzubringen hat nichts mit gutem Service zu tun. Daß Du nen neues Rahmenmodell bekommen hast ist natürlich genial, aber auch das mindeste was man erwarten kann wenn es bereits 2 Reparaturversuche zu einem bekannten Konstruktionsfehler gegeben hat.


----------



## Kadauz (6. Februar 2017)

Guter Service? Bei immer dem gleichen Fehler? Und auch nur, weil man über den Vorgesetzten ging? Klarer Fall von Stockholm Syndrom...


----------



## 00gee (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo, mal eine schnelle Frage. Ich weiß der Thread beschäftigt sich zwar mit dem 2010er Modell (sagt zumindest der Titel).
Ich würde gerne für günstiges Geld ein Canyon Nerve am von 2012 kaufen.
Traten die Probleme mit den Rahmenbrüchen auch bei den hydrogeformten Rahmen ab dem 2011er Modell auch auf oder haben die in Koblenz die Probleme mit den Rahmenbrüchen nach dem 2010er Modell gelöst?
Weiß da jemand was?
Kann man gefahrlos ein wenig gebrauchtes 2012er oder 2011er Modell kaufen oder muss man mit schnellen Rahmenbrüchen rechnen?
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2017)

Bei 2014 weiß ich daß es nicht mehr aufgetreten ist. Bei 2012 bin ich unsicher...


----------



## Marzi (11. Mai 2017)

2011+2012 sind leider auch betroffen


----------



## 00gee (11. Mai 2017)

Also ratet ihr eher vom Kauf ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (11. Mai 2017)

Selbsterklärend, nicht?


----------



## 00gee (11. Mai 2017)

Ok, habt ja recht. Hab mich nur schon ein bisschen gefreut  Sollte ich von den Nervs dann ganz die Finger lassen, oder könnte ich mir ein AL ab 2013 kaufen, die gibts ab und an auch mal günstig. Marzi schrub ja nur dass 2011 und 2012 betroffen sind und filiale, dass er sich bei den 2014 sicher ist das die Bikes sicher sind. Also wie siehts mit dem Modelljahr dazwischen aus? (in dem Jahr hat sich ja ein wenig etwas in der Modellplette getan, wenn ich recht informiert bin...)

Und besten Dank schonmal an alle!


----------



## Marzi (12. Mai 2017)

Die Nerve AL+ mit 150mm Federweg hinten sind besser. 
Müssten ab 2013 sein.


----------



## Marzi (12. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## jaamaa (12. Mai 2017)

An denen davor wurde auch nie nach gebessert. Das Problem wurde seitens C einfach aus gesessen.
Ist aber ja nun nicht so, dass da alle Streben reißen, sondern sicherlich prozentual nur ein geringer Teil, jedoch würde ich das Risiko mit einem Kauf von dem AM nicht eingehen... schon aus dem Grund, dass es immer schwieriger werden wird Streben in den passenden Farben zu bekommen.

Andererseits bin ich der Meinung... wenn es bis dato gehalten hat, wird diese Strebe auch in Zukunft halten. 

Kannst ja auch vorab bei Canyon nachfragen, ob es noch eine Strebe in deiner Farbe gibt. Und wenn das Bike preislich interessant ist, bestellen dir eine (ca.100€) und lege sie dir hin.

Gut ist das AM auf jeden Fall. Ich hatte viel Freude damit.


----------



## deforce (12. Mai 2017)

Gude 00gee,

ich fahre weiterhin das gleiche Nerve AM (mit dem getauschten 2011er Rahmen) und seit her ist bei mir kein Riss mehr aufgetreten. Über Canyon und die Bikes kann man denken was man will, ich bin immer noch zu frieden für ein 6 Jahre alter Rahmen und 7 Jahre alte Komponenten.
(...und das Geräte wird auch artgerecht bewegt...)

Wenn man ein Gebrauchtes AM kauft, definitiv auf die Risse achten! Auch am Tretlager. Im Zweifel eher Finger weg!

Aber auch so: Bei einem gebrauchten Fahrrad dieses alters, kann man schon mal von diversen Wartungskosten wie Gabel + Dämpfer Service, Kette, Kassette, großes Kettenblatt, Bremsbeläge, etc. rechnen...


----------



## Braunbaer (12. Mai 2017)

00gee schrieb:


> Traten die Probleme mit den Rahmenbrüchen auch bei den hydrogeformten Rahmen ab dem 2011er Modell auch auf



Ja. Beim Kauf unbedingt genau hinschauen.

Konstruktiv ist das Problem erst mit dem Nerve AL+ (Umstellung auf X12) gelöst worden.


----------



## 00gee (13. Mai 2017)

Danke für die vielen Infos. 
Werde dann erst mal nichts überstürzen und mich auch nach Alternativen umsehen. 
etwas  off topic:
Tipps für etwa 4-5 Jahre alte XC oder AL Modelle (eher XC) sind willkommen. Würde gerne unter 800€ bleiben, deswegen passten die 2011/12 Nervs auch ins Schema.


----------



## deforce (18. Mai 2017)

Konkrete Empfehlungen finde ich schwierig.
Die Cube AMS-Serie oder Stereo Bikes hab ab es wie Sand am Meer und waren recht solide. Die dürften heute auch in Etwa dieser Preiskategorie entsprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (18. Mai 2017)

Obwohl etwas teurer als das Nerve, würde mir als Alternative auch nur das Stereo einfallen. Fuhren damals einige und waren ganz zufrieden. Die AMS Serie würde ich nicht direkt mit dem AM vergleichen wollen.
 Alles andere ist wesentlich teurer gewesen oder war einfach nicht so prickelnd.

Aber... auch beim Stereo durfte ich Risse im Rahmen miterleben [emoji3]


----------



## 00gee (20. Mai 2017)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: es ist statt des Nervs ein Radon Slide von 2011 geworden (also doch mehr AL  )


  .
Danke nochmal für die Hinweise zum Nerv.


----------



## deforce (22. Mai 2017)

Das sieht nach einer guten Wahl aus! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## dasLasso (28. Mai 2017)

Wie faehrt sich sowas?


----------



## Joediknight (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich muss meinem Ärger über Canyon jetzt auch mal Luft machen:
Habe den gleichen Haarriss an meiner rechten Sitzstrebe (Nerve AL 2013), den hier viele bereits angesprochen haben und wofür Canyon sich scheinbar auch in der Verantwortung sieht und für Ersatz bzw. Kompensation aufkommt.

Nicht so, bei einem Zweitkauf! Habe das Rad gebraucht gekauft, da war es gerade ein Jahr alt. Ich weiß, ich weiß, Garantie bietet Canyon nur Erstbesitzern an, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich das bei einem so eindeutigen produktionsbedingten Mangel ziemlich mies. Hätte ich das Bike selbst geschrottet, würde ich das verstehen, aber das ist einfach lächerlich. Ich habe sämtliche Unterlagen (Rechnung, etc.) vorliegen, trotzdem schreibt Canyon (nach fast drei Wochen!) das hier:

"Hallo ...,

vielen Dank für deine E-Mail.

Bitte entschudlige die verspätete Rückmeldung.

Es tut uns sehr leid zu hören dass der Rahmen einen Riss hat.

Da du die Zweitbesitzerin vom Rad bist, können wir den Rahmen leider nicht im Rahmen der Garantie tauschen. Unsere Garantie gilt immer nur für den Erstbesitzer und ist sechs Jahre ab dem Kaufdatum für diese gültig.

So gerne wir auch jede Reklamation im Rahmen der Kulanz bereinigen würden, letztlich ist uns dies aus Kostengründen nicht möglich. Wir bitten dabei um dein Verständnis, wenn wir für den Kunden kostenlose Reparaturen nur bei berechtigten Anspüchen durchführen können.

Für weitere Fragen und Anliegen, kannst Du uns gerne erneut kontaktieren. Alternativ über unseren Live-Chat.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Gabriel Henkel
Servicecenter"

Habe außerdem auf deren FB-Seite einen Kommentar dazu geschrieben und meinem Ärger Luft gemacht - der Kommentar wurde dann als "Spam" von Canyon gelöscht. 

Fazit: Schlechter Service, Fadenscheinige Ausreden und für mich definitv NIE WIEDER CANYON!


----------



## hardtails (22. Oktober 2017)

ich weiß gar nicht warum ihr euch immer als zweitbesitzer outet. 
ich hab mich immer als erstbesitzer  ausgegeben und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (22. Oktober 2017)

Joediknight schrieb:


> Ich muss meinem Ärger über Canyon jetzt auch mal Luft machen:
> Habe den gleichen Haarriss an meiner rechten Sitzstrebe (Nerve AL 2013), den hier viele bereits angesprochen haben und wofür Canyon sich scheinbar auch in der Verantwortung sieht und für Ersatz bzw. Kompensation aufkommt.
> 
> Nicht so, bei einem Zweitkauf! Habe das Rad gebraucht gekauft, da war es gerade ein Jahr alt. Ich weiß, ich weiß, Garantie bietet Canyon nur Erstbesitzern an, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich das bei einem so eindeutigen produktionsbedingten Mangel ziemlich mies. Hätte ich das Bike selbst geschrottet, würde ich das verstehen, aber das ist einfach lächerlich. Ich habe sämtliche Unterlagen (Rechnung, etc.) vorliegen, trotzdem schreibt Canyon (nach fast drei Wochen!) das hier:
> ...


----------



## Peter K (22. Oktober 2017)

Denen würde ich freundlich schreiben dass ich bei ihnen nichts mehr kaufen würde. Mir können sie nicht mal die Umlenkhebel für ein Nerve AM für die Hinterbaufederung liefern. Armselig.


----------



## Rost77 (22. Oktober 2017)

Großer Fan der Bikes an sich (siehe meine anderen Beiträge)...
solch "Service"-Verhalten ist allerdings unter aller Sau.

Canyon sponsert mittlerweile im RR- und MTB-Bereich Proteams noch und nöcher, aber die einzelnen Endkunden lassen sie im Zweifelsfall im Regen stehen! Schade!


----------



## jaamaa (22. Oktober 2017)

So ärgerlich das auch ist, letztendlich ist dir das doch schon vor dem Kauf bekannt gewesen. Wenn du dich dann trotzdem für das Produkt entscheidest, akzeptierst du ja deren Geschäftsbedingungen. Sich anschließend darüber beschweren, wäre somit auch nicht gerechtfertigt.

Ich habe es damals auch durchgemacht... sogar mehrmals, deshalb kann ich den Ärger nachvollziehen. Trotzdem muss man bei den Tatsachen bleiben und da kann man bei dieser Sachlage nunmal  nicht mit dem Argument " Mieser Service & Co"  kommen.
Wenn Canyon das so handhabt, ist es halt so. Dafür hat man auch ein ausgezeichnetes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis... evtl. auch mit Abstrichen an Serviceleistungen. Möchte ich ich das RundumSorglosPaket, kaufe ich mir ein Specialized beim Händler vor Ort.


----------



## xyzHero (22. Oktober 2017)

Joediknight schrieb:


> Ich muss meinem Ärger über Canyon jetzt auch mal Luft machen:
> Habe den gleichen Haarriss an meiner rechten Sitzstrebe (Nerve AL 2013), den hier viele bereits angesprochen haben und wofür Canyon sich scheinbar auch in der Verantwortung sieht und für Ersatz bzw. Kompensation aufkommt.
> 
> Nicht so, bei einem Zweitkauf! Habe das Rad gebraucht gekauft, da war es gerade ein Jahr alt. Ich weiß, ich weiß, Garantie bietet Canyon nur Erstbesitzern an, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich das bei einem so eindeutigen produktionsbedingten Mangel ziemlich mies. Hätte ich das Bike selbst geschrottet, würde ich das verstehen, aber das ist einfach lächerlich. Ich habe sämtliche Unterlagen (Rechnung, etc.) vorliegen, trotzdem schreibt Canyon (nach fast drei Wochen!) das hier:
> ...



Hat man dir denn zu mindestens eine kostenpflichtige Reparatur angeboten? 
Normalerweise sollte die Strebe nicht sooo teuer sein, wenn sie denn einzeln angeboten wird. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## boarder87 (22. Oktober 2017)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Hat man dir denn zu mindestens eine kostenpflichtige Reparatur angeboten?
> Normalerweise sollte die Strebe nicht sooo teuer sein, wenn sie denn einzeln angeboten wird.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero



Naja trotz Erstbesitzer und Garantie werden trotzdem noch über 100€ für Versand und Einbau fällig. Und das ganze Rad bzw der Rahmen muss eingeschickt werden. Hab das bereits zwei mal mitgemacht.


----------



## xyzHero (22. Oktober 2017)

Wie im anderen Thread schon angesprochen kann man bei anderen Herstellern die Strebe für knapp 200€ kaufen. 
Den Wechsel kann man mit wenig handwerklichem Geschick selbst durchführen, wenn Canyon das denn macht.
Beim Carbon Strive macht man es ja leider nicht.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Joediknight (24. Oktober 2017)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Hat man dir denn zu mindestens eine kostenpflichtige Reparatur angeboten?
> Normalerweise sollte die Strebe nicht sooo teuer sein, wenn sie denn einzeln angeboten wird.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


 
Leider nein. Die einzige Rückmeldung war die, die ich hier auch gepostet habe. Bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob die für das Modelljahr überhaupt noch ne Ersatzstrebe rumliegen haben :-/


----------



## Joediknight (24. Oktober 2017)

Peter K schrieb:


> Denen würde ich freundlich schreiben dass ich bei ihnen nichts mehr kaufen würde. Mir können sie nicht mal die Umlenkhebel für ein Nerve AM für die Hinterbaufederung liefern. Armselig.



...ja das hab ich auch getan. Leider ohne Antwort.


----------



## xyzHero (24. Oktober 2017)

Frag mal explizit nach. Die Frage kostet zu mindestens nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (25. Oktober 2017)

Es wird, auch wenn es anfangs nicht unbedingt danach ausschaut, fast immer eine Lösung geben. Bei Canyon stellt sich nur die Frage wie man da hin kommt... also, wie erreicht mein Anliegen auch den richtigen Mitarbeiter... den  mit  der nötigen Kompetenz und den Rechten gewissen Entscheidungen zu treffen.
Das ist wie Glücksspiel...

Das sind zumindest die Erfahrung die ich und auch viele andere gemacht haben und erklärt auch den Umstand der verschiedenen Lösungsansätze seitens Canyon bei gleichen Reklamationen.

Kontaktiere nochmals Canyon und trage dein Anliegen nett, aber bestimmend vor.  Zumindest eine Reparatur sollte doch möglich sein. 

Nicht locker lassen.


----------



## jaamaa (25. Oktober 2017)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Wie im anderen Thread schon angesprochen kann...
> 
> Gruß xyzHero



Strive CF? Den habe ich gestern Abend mal komplett durchgelesen.

ERSCHRECKEND!

Wollte eigentlich nächstes Jahr vom Torque auf das Strive downgraden. Man wird halt älter und ruhiger [emoji16].

Aber mit dieser Einstellung seitens Canyon müsste ich ja nicht nur alt sein, sondern auch schon  dement und noch blöd dazu mir dort noch ein Strive zu kaufen.

Nee!


----------



## Matschery (26. Mai 2018)

....gerade bei meiner abendlichen Tour auch wieder den bekannten Riß an der Sitzstrebe entdeckt. .......könnt heul..... 
Mittlerweile meine dritte Strebe. Mal schauen, wie das mit CANYON wieder laufen wird. Mein Nerve ist leider BJ 2009 und somit schon lange keine Garantie mehr.


----------



## Joediknight (26. Mai 2018)

so, jetzt nochmal am Computer...
also 3x ist echt hart - wobei ich bei Canyon ehrlich gesagt keine Hoffnung auf Kulanz habe. Habe ich auch vergeblich und mehrmals versucht - ohne Erfolg.

Ich habe glücklicherweise einen Kunstschweißer im Bekanntenkreis, der mir den Riss recht flott geschweißt hat (siehe Foto). Vielleicht gibt es bei Dir in der Nähe auch so jemanden?

Ich persönlich habe Canyon aber mittlerweile auch den Rücken gekehrt und bin nun stolze und bisher sehr zufriedene Liteville-Fahrerin 

Viel Erfolg Dir!


----------



## Matschery (29. Mai 2018)

Hier die Antwort von CANYON. Irgendwie habe ich sowas geahnt:





Die sind am Ende der Mail echt noch so dreist, einen Link zu den neuen "TOP-Bikes"  hinzuzufügen.... als ob ich jemals in diesem Hause nochmal ein MTB kaufen würde. 

Ja, an Schweißen des Risses habe ich auch schon gedacht. Mal sehen.

Mittelfristig habe ich allerdings auch einen Wechsel des Herstellers geplant. Hauptsachen kein CANYON mehr.

Grüße


----------



## filiale (29. Mai 2018)

Plan B wäre ein anderes altes Nerve gebraucht bei ebay, Bikemarkt, etc. zu kaufen, Kettenstrebe umbauen und die anderen Teile des ebay Bikes einzeln verticken. Viel Aufwand und Action, aber so bekommst Du wieder ein funktionales Bike.
Auf der anderen Seite ist das Nerve bzgl. des Baujahr vermutlich nicht mehr so viel Wert (außer dem emotionalen Wert). Da stellt sich die Frage ob sich der Aufwand mit dem ebay Ersatzteilbike finanziell lohnt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Mai 2018)

Matschery schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort von CANYON. Irgendwie habe ich sowas geahnt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 735089
> 
> ...


Ja..Saftladen..
Das Problem ist ausserdem, dass man nach dem Umbau nach 3-4 "artgerechten" Fahrten schnell wieder einen Riss bekommt. Ich hatte auch 3 Kettenstreben und irgendwann keine Lust mehr und mir wie Joediknight ein gebrauchtes noch älteres Liteville (MK5) zugelegt (26 Zoll). 

Der Vorteil war hier, dass ich nahezu alle alten guten Teilen vom Canyon rübertransferieren konnte. Das Liteville bin ich dann 3 Jahre gefahren OHNE Probleme und hab es nun durch ein neues MK14 ersetzt.
Gebrauchte Alt-Liteville kosten im Übrigen mittlerweile unter 1000€...gute "Oldies" finde ich und sehr bezahlbar...das wäre mein Tip für Dich!


----------



## derwolf02 (30. Mai 2018)

Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht: Mein 2009er Canyon Nerve AM hatte nach zwei Jahren den bekannten Riss. Das hab ich reklamiert, den Rahmen mit dem getauschten Hinterbau (war ja noch in der Gewährleistung) verkauft, 1500 € drauf gelegt und mir ein Liteville geholt. Bis auf Hinterrad (X12 statt Schnellspanner) und Umwerfer konnte ich alle Parts weiter nutzen.

Hab mittlerweile ein ganz neues Liteville. Also falls jemand mein 2011er möchte (ist ein MK9 in Größe L) - den Rahmen habe ich noch. Da sind noch 3 Jahre Garantie drauf und er ist top in Schuß! PN an mich oder mal im Bikemarkt gucken.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Mai 2018)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht: Mein 2009er Canyon Nerve AM hatte nach zwei Jahren den bekannten Riss. Das hab ich reklamiert, den Rahmen mit dem getauschten Hinterbau (war ja noch in der Gewährleistung) verkauft, 1500 € drauf gelegt und mir ein Liteville geholt. Bis auf Hinterrad (X12 statt Schnellspanner) und Umwerfer konnte ich alle Parts weiter nutzen.
> 
> Hab mittlerweile ein ganz neues Liteville. Also falls jemand mein 2011er möchte (ist ein MK9 in Größe L) - den Rahmen habe ich noch. Da sind noch 3 Jahre Garantie drauf und er ist top in Schuß! PN an mich oder mal im Bikemarkt gucken.


ist ja lustig...da hatten wir parallel die gleiche Idee und fast die gleichen Jahrgänge ...wir sind sogar beide hier seit 10/2003 aktiv...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (30. Mai 2018)

Romantisch.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Mai 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Romantisch.


Neidhammel...Du bist ja auch nur 9/2003


----------



## Matschery (3. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

Ich habe mein Riss-Problem jetzt wie folgt gelöst:

Alter Canyon Nerve Rahmen für 200 Euro verkauft,
Octane One Prone Rahmen für 120 Euro gebraucht gekauft und die Teile umgaubaut. Nebenbei noch auf 1x9 umgerüstet.

Da ich mir vorab bereits ein neues Fully einer anderen Marke gakauft habe, ist es jetzt ganz praktisch ein All-Wetter-Hardtail zu haben...

Ein Vorher-Nachher-Bild ist zu sehen...





Das Octane ist eigentlich für 27,5 Zoll.... fährt sich mit den 26 Zöllern und 140 mm Federweg aber sehr gut

Ich bin zufrieden mit dieser Lösung 

VG


----------



## Nullinger (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

habe jetzt nach 10 Jahren auch das Rissproblem an meinem 2010er Nerve XC9.0. Das ärgerliche ist: Ich habe das nicht gesehen bis ich heute einen neuen Dämpfer eingebaut habe. 250 Tacken für nix! Na gut, den krieg ich wieder verkauft. Hat ja nur Montagespuren, zumahl ein Kollege auch noch einen Rahmen hat. Weiss das jemand von euch: Haben die Hinterbauten unterschiedliche Längen (je nach Rahmengrösse) oder sind die  gleich gross oder gestaffelt (z.B. S/M und L/XL)?
Wie schnell reisst denn das durch wenn man schon einen Haarriss auf <1/4 des Umfangs feststellt?


----------



## laleso (24. Februar 2021)

Dieses Bike hatte ich auch mal. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,  dass die Hinterbauten über alle Größen hinweg gleich waren. 
Meines ist damals mitten im Sitzrohr gebrochen.
Mit einem angebrochen Hinterbau würde ich allerdings überhaupt nicht mehr fahren.  Der könnte jederzeit komplett zerbrechen


----------



## Nullinger (24. Februar 2021)

Ich mecker jetzt nach 10 Jahren natürlich nicht grossartig. Etwas enttäuscht bin ich aber schon. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich das Bike nicht wirklich hart rangenommen habe (ist ja auch ein XC). Das ginge mit den Laufrädern (Crossmax ST) auch gar nicht. Die halten das nicht aus und sind immer noch ganz gut in Schuss. Und sooo viel bin ich auch nicht damit gefahren (vermutlich weniger als manche in einem Jahr), ich habe nämlich mehrere Bikes und fahre mein Hardtail echt gerne. KM kann ich jetzt nicht angeben.
Was mir nur finanziell leidtut sind der Service für die Gabel den ich gerade noch gemacht habe (kann ich aber noch verchecken) und besonderd der neue Dämpfer. Gefahren bin ich das Bike sehr gerne und es war schön leicht für das Geld.
Jetzt muss ich mir entgegen meinem Wunsch nun doch ein neues Bike kaufen. Ich wollte es noch ein Jahr fahren und dann vielleicht noch im Winter für Techniktraining oder mit Schneereifen.
Hält das wenn man jemanden findet der das schweissen kann?

Angebrochen ist der Rahmen hinten nicht. Ist bisher nur ein Haarriss, wirklich kurz. Aber ich trau mich tatsächlich nicht. Manche hier sind mit sowas aber über die Alpen gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. Februar 2021)

Weißt Du wie lange der Riss schon da ist ? Eventuell fährst Du damit schon seit 2-3 Jahren. Stelle doch mal ein Bild davon hier rein.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Februar 2021)

Nullinger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe jetzt nach 10 Jahren auch das Rissproblem an meinem 2010er Nerve XC9.0. Das ärgerliche ist: Ich habe das nicht gesehen bis ich heute einen neuen Dämpfer eingebaut habe. 250 Tacken für nix! Na gut, den krieg ich wieder verkauft. Hat ja nur Montagespuren, zumahl ein Kollege auch noch einen Rahmen hat. Weiss das jemand von euch: Haben die Hinterbauten unterschiedliche Längen (je nach Rahmengrösse) oder sind die  gleich gross oder gestaffelt (z.B. S/M und L/XL)?
> Wie schnell reisst denn das durch wenn man schon einen Haarriss auf <1/4 des Umfangs feststellt?


Haarriss hinten am Bremssattel? Ja...sind unterschiedliche Längen!! Ich kenne 3 Leute, die damit ca. 2 Jahre gefahren sind....allerdings eher normale XC-Touren. Ich hatte das zweimal am Nerve AM und habs recht schnell gemerkt...fahr allerdings auch etwas ruppiger und bin kein Leichtgewicht.
..
Ich hab mich damit irgendwann nicht mehr wohl gefühlt weiter zu fahren...habs an einen Kumpel nach dem letzten Austausch verkauft, der bis heute damit keine Probleme mehr hat aber auch eher harmlos durch die Gegend rollert.


----------



## Nullinger (25. Februar 2021)

Guten Morgen,

Der Haarriss ist auf der anderen Seite (Schaltwerkseite) an der klassischen Stelle. Schade, dass ich das nicht vorher gesehen habe (beim Ausbau des alten Dämpfers z.B.. Wie lange der Riss schon da ist weiss ich natürlich nicht, sonst hätte ich den neuen Dämpfer erst gar nicht gekauft . Aber härtere Trails bin ich Südfrankreich damit natürlich schon auch gefahren, nur halt nix mit Bikepark, Flowtrail-Sprünge, keine richtigen Hopser etc. Artgerecht bewegt habe ich es aber schon. Riss ist ggf. schon fast 1/4 des Umfangs.


----------



## Strider (25. Februar 2021)

Mein 10 Jahre alter Thread lebt noch... unglaublich. 
Bin auch recht sicher, dass die Hinterbauten gleich waren über alle größen. Wenn du das Rad noch magst würde ich nach einem gebrauchten suchen aus dem du die Strebe nimmt. Die gibts doch inzwischen sicher Spottbillig! 
Ich habe bestimmt noch irgendwo die Montageanleitung...


----------



## Strider (25. Februar 2021)

Ach noch was. Ich hatte damals noch eine Strebe übrig. Die habe ich vor ca 3 Jahre zusammen mit dem Bike hier im Bikemarkt weiterverkauft. PM dann gebe ich dir den Kontakt vielleicht gibt es die noch und er gibt sie ab.


----------



## yukon100 (25. Februar 2021)

Hi,
ich würde mal bei einem Schweißer nachfragen, such mal nach fahrradrahmen reparatur.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat z.B. bei *Technobike*  schon was machen lassen und ist bis heute zufrieden.
Schweißen, schwarzer Lack drüber und weiter, Hauptsache Biken...


----------



## Rost77 (25. Februar 2021)

yukon100 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde mal bei einem Schweißer nachfragen, such mal nach fahrradrahmen reparatur.
> Ein Bekannter von mir hat z.B. bei *Technobike*  schon was machen lassen und ist bis heute zufrieden.
> Schweißen, schwarzer Lack drüber und weiter, Hauptsache Biken...


Wenn einem das Bike (noch) taugt und sonst alles daran noch funktioniert finde ich das die richtige Einstellung. So wegen Nachhaltigkeit und so. 
Weiß nur nicht wie viel sowas kostet wenn man nicht halt jemanden kennt der*die das fürn paar Bier macht...

(Und dass Canyon da quasi ne Sollbruchstelle konstruiert hat steht halt auf nem anderen Blatt.)


----------



## yukon100 (25. Februar 2021)

Ein Bild von dem Schaden ist ja schon da, ich würde das einfach mal einsenden und fragen.
Umsonst wird das nicht sein, aber ich denke die Kosten werden sich wirklich in Grenzen halten.
Die Sattelstrebe kann man ja ohne Probleme ausbauen und für 5€ einzeln einsenden.


----------



## yukon100 (25. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte diesen Schaden damals bei meinem Nerve MR von 2009 auch. Bei der Ersatzstrebe von Canyon, war ob über dem Verstärkungsblech nicht rund geschweißt worden, d.h. es wurde nur rechts und links von dem Blech geschweißt und oben war es offen. Ich vermute, das bei dem kleinen Radius die Stelle beim Schweißen zu sehr beansprucht wird und dadurch eine Sollbruchstelle entsteht. Bin aber auch nicht vom Fach..


----------



## Nullinger (25. Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Tips. Melde mich auch noch per PN bei Strider. Ich frage mal nach und verkaufe die Bauteile mal noch nicht die ich gerade erst angeschraubt habe. Schau mich aber trotzdem schon nach was neuem um (wollte ich ja nächstes Jahr sowieso).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nullinger (25. Februar 2021)

Jetzt geht es erstmal mit dem 26" Hardtail in die Prairie....


----------



## Nullinger (12. April 2021)

So noch kurz zur Aufklärung:
Habe die Strebe schweissen lassen bei "Rotte Schweisstechnik" in Paderborn. Fährt jetzt wieder. Hat er gut gemacht. Nur der Einbau war fummelig. Musste das Ding schon drauf zwingen. Die Lager habe ich gleich mal nachgefettet, die sahen aber noch ganz gut aus, nur bischen wenig Fett drin.


----------

